# British Wrestling Thread



## JakeMyles

I was at this show too! Just got in. Awesome night, I've been to a few PCW events and they never disappoint.

Noam Dar is scarily good, especially that he's only 19 years old.


----------



## flag sabbath

Yeah, PCW have put some excellent shows on this year, but tonight was their best so far & I wasn't expecting anything special either. All credit to Morrison & Masters for earning their paycheques when they could've easily phoned it in, and hats off to Travis & Dar for rising to the occasion & then some.

Can't wait til next month - Dar vs. Rayne, Travis vs. T-Bone Bullrope(!), and Project Lucha vs. Young Bucks!!!


----------



## Shepard

Bah. I really wish I'd been able to get to this show, i'll have to pick up the DVD or something if it was really good. Need to badger some of my friends to come along too.


----------



## sXeCalli

I used to promote shows in Hull a few years ago and wrestled up until last year, packed that in to focus on uni and realised I'd never make it anywhere. I still help out with NGW (New Generation Wrestling) in Hull, easily one of the best promotions in the UK, I recommend you take a look at their website www.ngwuk.com and get yourself to one of their shows. They regularly have/had talents like Nathan Cruz, PAC, Noam Dar and El Ligero.

PCW are brilliant, always bringing in the best imports as well as the best the UK has to offer.


----------



## just1988

JakeMyles said:


> I was at this show too! Just got in. Awesome night, I've been to a few PCW events and they never disappoint.
> 
> Noam Dar is scarily good, especially that he's only 19 years old.


*You should say hello next time you're at an event of there's, I'm gunna try to get to all their show's from now on. Seeing as they only do 1 show per month, it should be manageable.

Dar is fantastic for such a young age. I've been hearing about him for a while too, so I fully expect him to make it to the main stage of WWE/TNA one day, failing that he's got to end up in ROH/Japan.*



flag sabbath said:


> Yeah, PCW have put some excellent shows on this year, but tonight was their best so far & I wasn't expecting anything special either. All credit to Morrison & Masters for earning their paycheques when they could've easily phoned it in, and hats off to Travis & Dar for rising to the occasion & then some.
> 
> Can't wait til next month - Dar vs. Rayne, Travis vs. T-Bone Bullrope(!), and Project Lucha vs. Young Bucks!!!


*Man, I'm practically new to the British scene again. I kept up with it a little bit back when 1PW were around but now it's like starting from scratch. Give me a shout if you spot me at the next one, I'm hoping to get a few of my mates along to it.*



Seven Sheps a-swimming said:


> Bah. I really wish I'd been able to get to this show, i'll have to pick up the DVD or something if it was really good. Need to badger some of my friends to come along too.


*I thought the main event was fantastic, great pop for the final outcome of the show and Dave Rayne's overness really gave the show an added dimension when they put him out there.*



sXeCalli said:


> I used to promote shows in Hull a few years ago and wrestled up until last year, packed that in to focus on uni and realised I'd never make it anywhere. I still help out with NGW (New Generation Wrestling) in Hull, easily one of the best promotions in the UK, I recommend you take a look at their website www.ngwuk.com and get yourself to one of their shows. They regularly have/had talents like Nathan Cruz, PAC, Noam Dar and El Ligero.
> 
> PCW are brilliant, always bringing in the best imports as well as the best the UK has to offer.


*Hull's a bit far afield for me but if I hear about a big show of their's, I may make the effort to get down there *


----------



## septurum

Just saw this match last night and was wondering where to put this, thanks for the thread:

Noam Dar vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWE 21/10/11)- *** 3/4 (Company is in Scotland I think, but the two wrestlers are British. Match is very close to 4 stars but just doesn't quite make it. Still an awesome match.)


----------



## ADC

Went to UWE Megaslam wrestling at the Wednesday grounds in Hillsborough the other night, only about 40 people there. The best thing about the show was "Mr Sexy" Mick Romeo. 

Fav British promotion? Futureshock wrestling, probably. I go every month.


----------



## just1988

ADC said:


> Went to UWE Megaslam wrestling at the Wednesday grounds in Hillsborough the other night, only about 40 people there. The best thing about the show was "Mr Sexy" Mick Romeo.
> 
> Fav British promotion? Futureshock wrestling, probably. I go every month.


*I've heard good things about Futureshock, I may have to start venturing out to see them. Especially if they do shows in Manchester.*


----------



## ADC

They do shows in Stockport, they're a good promotion. 

On the show I went to on Sat in Shef, there was also a wrestler called "Sin Cara UK", heheheh...complete with Sin Care mask and blue tights/boots, of course. Because of the low crowd noise and the intimacy of the venue, one could hear spots being called at points, including "619" when one of them was in a headlock, then 20 seconds later, low and behold, he does a 619. One of the wrestlers said to himself "I could be at home watching X Factor", lol.


----------



## nevereveragainu

Sha Samuels has suprised me how able to be a heel champion he is despite his stigma of a tag team midcarder



ADC said:


> Went to UWE Megaslam wrestling at the Wednesday grounds in Hillsborough the other night, only about 40 people there. The best thing about the show was "Mr Sexy" Mick Romeo.
> 
> Fav British promotion? Futureshock wrestling, probably. I go every month.


is that you Marc?


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

I've always wanted to get into British wrestling, but never had the chance. I'm going to try harder in 2013 though, probably start with that PCW show. I live in Liverpool so Preston isn't really that hard to get to, or back from. A friend of mine told me that the Steiners were booked for shows in Summer 2013, Golddust too. Just this minute I've got a FB notification that they have added Bobby Lashley.

Same friend recommended a few other companies, @Grandpro and @infinite_promo on twitter. He's well up on the scene and I'm made up to know him to recommend for me!

Infinite Pro had a show literally 10 minutes from me last week which I stupidly forgot about. Going to try make their shows too as they're so close.

An old friend of mine goes out with a wrestler on the British Scene too, doing quite well. She is a lovely girl and was always a big wrestling fan. Her boyfriend is Zack Diamond and from what I've read, seems to be doing well.

I struggle to go to these events though as I don't really know many people who want to go. The lad who recommends me I haven't seen since we were kids and speak on fb/twitter, my mates who like wrestling wont go. I'm thinking of dragging my Missus along as she would go, too, but wouldn't enjoy it haha.

Anyone in Liverpool looking for a mate?

Sorry to double post but didn't want people missing this by not reading my previous boring post;

http://www.highspots.com/Tickets/dk-experience.html

Dynamite Kidd Meet & Greet/documentary premiere!


----------



## flag sabbath

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Sorry to double post but didn't want people missing this by not reading my previous boring post;
> 
> http://www.highspots.com/Tickets/dk-experience.html
> 
> Dynamite Kidd Meet & Greet/documentary premiere!


£75?! :no::no::no:


----------



## ADC

Oh my goodness, that's HUGE! Might think about going to that. Issues, just go to shows on your own, like I do. No, i'm not Marc. Took a poster home as a souvenir from the show the other night, put it up in my bedroom, saw it in a bus shelter.


----------



## just1988

ADC said:


> They do shows in Stockport, they're a good promotion.
> 
> On the show I went to on Sat in Shef, there was also a wrestler called "Sin Cara UK", heheheh...complete with Sin Care mask and blue tights/boots, of course. Because of the low crowd noise and the intimacy of the venue, one could hear spots being called at points, including "619" when one of them was in a headlock, then 20 seconds later, low and behold, he does a 619. One of the wrestlers said to himself "I could be at home watching X Factor", lol.


*Yeah, I've been to a show like that. They had "619 Mysterio Jr" wrestling on the show. Me and my housemate sat in the 3rd row, laughing our arses off.*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Sorry to double post but didn't want people missing this by not reading my previous boring post;
> 
> http://www.highspots.com/Tickets/dk-experience.html
> 
> Dynamite Kidd Meet & Greet/documentary premiere!


*I've seen this, they added me on facebook. It looks quality and I think it's a fair price but I just can't justify £75 for something like this to be honest, so most likely wont be going.*


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

flag sabbath said:


> £75?! :no::no::no:


Well, £75 is expensive but it's Dynamite Kid. I would say this is one of wrestling's true "One of a kind" experience. Meeting him, getting a picture and an autograph, and watching the documentary in his and the film-makers presence I would expect, that's pretty nifty.

Being shown by projector though, that's interesting. They should have put the word out that they wanted a cinema to show it for a weekend. Have the Saturday as all of this, and have two showings on the Sunday, I would think they would clean up and people would come from all over Britain. I'm sure a cinema in the North West would have taken him up on it. Just local to me there is a Cinema called Fact that always do spots like this.

I run a lot of networking events including at The Hilton in Liverpool, so I know how it's going to be setup. A part of me wishes it was in a real cinema, and that's the only part that is stopping me from getting the tickets this weekend.


----------



## just1988

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Well, £75 is expensive but it's Dynamite Kid. I would say this is one of wrestling's true "One of a kind" experience. Meeting him, getting a picture and an autograph, and watching the documentary in his and the film-makers presence I would expect, that's pretty nifty.
> 
> Being shown by projector though, that's interesting. They should have put the word out that they wanted a cinema to show it for a weekend. Have the Saturday as all of this, and have two showings on the Sunday, I would think they would clean up and people would come from all over Britain. I'm sure a cinema in the North West would have taken him up on it. Just local to me there is a Cinema called Fact that always do spots like this.
> 
> I run a lot of networking events including at The Hilton in Liverpool, so I know how it's going to be setup. A part of me wishes it was in a real cinema, and that's the only part that is stopping me from getting the tickets this weekend.


*
It will be interesting to see how this one plays out, I have the feeling that it's either going to be a total 100% success or a massive failure. Still umming and ahhing about whether to get myself a ticket or not.

Also, I noticed earlier that Akira Tozawa has cancelled on PCW :/ That's such a shame, I was really looking forward to seeing him. They've got Super Crazy in to replace him but can't help but that doesn't fill me with hope. Sure, he's a talent but every time I've seen him in the last few years, he's seemed to phone it in and look blown-up throughout the match :/ Think I'll still go though!*


----------



## nevereveragainu

anyone remember the UK supershow craze from late 2004 to 2006?

from British Uprising 3 to International Showdown to 1 Up Games' 1 Pro Wrestling to the FWA Academy holding more than one supershow a year to Universal Uproar


----------



## The Streak

Progress Wrestling shits on every other UK promotion from a great height


----------



## nevereveragainu

The Streak said:


> Progress Wrestling shits on every other UK promotion from a great height


it still doesn't change the fact that All Star Promotions is the only sure thing money making machine in the uk not owned by Vince or tna


----------



## just1988

nevereveragainu said:


> it still doesn't change the fact that All Star Promotions is the only sure thing money making machine in the uk not owned by Vince or tna


*Any proof that they make more money than any other UK promotion?*


----------



## Scavo

Someone advertised me this match on twittah:


----------



## ViddyThis

just1988 said:


> *Any proof that they make more money than any other UK promotion?*


Well that's pretty much unprovable, but All Star are one of the few promotions in the UK who run a full time schedule of theatres, clubs and holiday camps throughout the year and they've been doing that for 40 years. Most UK promotions will run like 12 shows a year. All Star do that in a month.


----------



## just1988

ViddyThis said:


> Well that's pretty much unprovable, but All Star are one of the few promotions in the UK who run a full time schedule of theatres, clubs and holiday camps throughout the year and they've been doing that for 40 years. Most UK promotions will run like 12 shows a year. All Star do that in a month.


*Ahh so that's what he was getting at, was it. *


----------



## nevereveragainu

well that AND they get the biggest attendance rate AND rumor has it that Brian Dixon is a millionaire


----------



## nevereveragainu

*The British National Tournament*

since the british wrestling thread is now buggered i just wanted to show you guys this thing that ipwuk is doing right now, which is pretty unique

its a YEAR LONG tourny between wrestlers from up and down the country lot of which aren't part of the promotions roster

YOU COULD BUILD A WHOLE PROMOTION AROUND THIS KIND OF FORMAT!

theres at least 5 rounds of matches alongside the ususal ipwuk shtick


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Making 2013 a must for getting out there and seeing some live wrestling.

I live in Liverpool and I'm willing to travel around the northwest at first, what would you people suggest for me? 

I like the idea of seeing known wrestlers I've seen on telly so I will probably get to a few PCW shows, but I'm also very interested in getting into British Wrestling. Any suggestions? Trying to get to the PCW show in January for the first one with The Young Bucks... But can't work out if it's sold out?


----------



## flag sabbath

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Making 2013 a must for getting out there and seeing some live wrestling.
> 
> I live in Liverpool and I'm willing to travel around the northwest at first, what would you people suggest for me?
> 
> I like the idea of seeing known wrestlers I've seen on telly so I will probably get to a few PCW shows, but I'm also very interested in getting into British Wrestling. Any suggestions? Trying to get to the PCW show in January for the first one with The Young Bucks... But can't work out if it's sold out?


It's not. Tickets are available here: http://www.skiddle.com/whats-on/Pre...Wrestling---More-Bang-For-Your-Buck/11752810/

You'll probably be able to pay on the door too, but why risk it?


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

flag sabbath said:


> It's not. Tickets are available here: http://www.skiddle.com/whats-on/Pre...Wrestling---More-Bang-For-Your-Buck/11752810/
> 
> You'll probably be able to pay on the door too, but why risk it?


Ahh, good man. Thanks for that. It's the front rows that are booked up, which is fine by me. I would pay for the tickets now but at the moment nobody to go with. All of the lads either don't like wrestling, aren't interesting in watching it live or don't fancy it. Off-topic, but if anyone knows if Prestons night life is decent I would easily make it a bit of a lads night away sort of thing.


----------



## ViddyThis

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I live in Liverpool and I'm willing to travel around the northwest at first, what would you people suggest for me?


Grand Pro Wrestling in Wigan

Futureshock Wrestling in Stockport

Great Bear Promotions just north of Crewe


----------



## nevereveragainu

a bit depressing that theres only like 4 of us who are enthusiastic about britsh wrestling


----------



## Punkhead

I don't watch much British wrestling, so can anyone tell me who's better: BT Gunn or Lionheart?


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

nevereveragainu said:


> a bit depressing that theres only like 4 of us who are enthusiastic about britsh wrestling


Weren't you the person who instead of discussing British Wrestling, just began with what promotions are better due to who makes the most money?

Anyway.

Thanks Viddy for those links!


----------



## nevereveragainu

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Weren't you the person who instead of discussing British Wrestling, just began with what promotions are better due to who makes the most money?
> !


i dont follow


----------



## ViddyThis

TomasThunder619 said:


> I don't watch much British wrestling, so can anyone tell me who's better: BT Gunn or Lionheart?


Lionheart probably pips it because he has had more exposure and experience working with different UK & international wrestlers. BT Gunn is very good but mainly wrestles in Scotland and the north of England. Lionheart retired last month at the PCW December show though.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Cheers again for the links Viddy.

Checked out Futureshock as it's only a short regular train ride away from me, so hopefully will check them out at the end of January. 

Have you heard anything of the HXC mentioned on their website? 

_"Through our connections with the promoters of the Caged Asylum Nightclub, a new pro-wrestling product will be available in the city centre, Manchester, from Spring 2013. hXc Wrestling is a hardcore, STRICTLY OVER 18'S ONLY promotion that is entirely different from FutureShock, and we hope that our older fans will visit their site - www.hxcWrestling.co.uk - and come join the guys and girls of hXc for some crazy nights in Manchester!"_

Wanted to check the site out but not seeing much on there.

I wish I had more mates who were into wrestling as much as me!


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

I don't watch much British Wrestling at all but yea Noam Dar and El Ligero are too names I know. Everything I've seen of Dar's has been good if not great. Been trying to track down him vs AJ Styles as I heard that happened or was going to happen. Any matches of his that stand out in your guys minds that I should track down? Barring I haven't already seen it.


----------



## nevereveragainu

is Sam Slam still wrestling?


----------



## just1988

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Cheers again for the links Viddy.
> 
> Checked out Futureshock as it's only a short regular train ride away from me, so hopefully will check them out at the end of January.
> 
> Have you heard anything of the HXC mentioned on their website?
> 
> _"Through our connections with the promoters of the Caged Asylum Nightclub, a new pro-wrestling product will be available in the city centre, Manchester, from Spring 2013. hXc Wrestling is a hardcore, STRICTLY OVER 18'S ONLY promotion that is entirely different from FutureShock, and we hope that our older fans will visit their site - www.hxcWrestling.co.uk - and come join the guys and girls of hXc for some crazy nights in Manchester!"_
> 
> Wanted to check the site out but not seeing much on there.
> 
> I wish I had more mates who were into wrestling as much as me!


*I hope this takes off, will be great having a fed who do shows in Manchester City Centre *


----------



## KingTonga

http://scottishwrestling.co.uk/
http://icwrestling.moonfruit.com/


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

KingTonga said:


> http://scottishwrestling.co.uk/
> http://icwrestling.moonfruit.com/


Got it in 1. I've not been to an ICW show yet, but I've heard only great things. Steadily building and will continue to do so, as long as they continue to keep building their own talent and bringing guys through from the Scottish wrestling schools, especially Source the SWA school. Guys like Joe Coffey, who's sadly down with an injury, have amazing potential. Coffey actually toured in Japan with Zero1 last year with his brother Mark going on to do the same this year.

Another guy with huge potential is Lewis Girvan, young lad is only 17 and has massive amounts of talent.






Scottish Heavyweight Title match from late last year at a trials show. Young Gallagher has massive potential and is one of the finest grapplers I have seen. Whiplash is a bit of a veteran of the UK scene now, passing on his wealth of knowledge up North of the border.

This is genuinely the best live match I have saw. Considering I saw the HBK/Cena hour long epic on Raw a few years back, that's a well earned accolade from me.

P.S. to further corroborate, All Star is the only 'full-time' company in the UK. Companies like FutureShock and PCW are also worth a mention.


----------



## ViddyThis

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Have you heard anything of the HXC mentioned on their website?


Never heard of HXC before but there are quite a few of these hardcore promotions cropping up now. As mentioned ICW in Scotland is becoming quite prominent. They had a feature on WrestleTalk on Challenge TV a couple of months back. IPW:UK also do some adults only shows and there is Triple X wrestling in Coventry who occasionally run shows. PCW have got 2 extreme shows booked for late September too.

PCW are bringing in lots of imports over the next few months. January's show has got The Young Bucks on it, February's show has Super Crazy, Brian Kendrick & Paul London. April's show has Tommy Dreamer, Kevin Steen & Johnny Gargano. And May's show has the Steiner Brothers, Dustin Rhodes & supposedly Bobby Lashley.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

ViddyThis said:


> Never heard of HXC before but there are quite a few of these hardcore promotions cropping up now. As mentioned ICW in Scotland is becoming quite prominent. They had a feature on WrestleTalk on Challenge TV a couple of months back. IPW:UK also do some adults only shows and there is Triple X wrestling in Coventry who occasionally run shows. PCW have got 2 extreme shows booked for late September too.
> 
> PCW are bringing in lots of imports over the next few months. January's show has got The Young Bucks on it, February's show has Super Crazy, Brian Kendrick & Paul London. April's show has Tommy Dreamer, Kevin Steen & Johnny Gargano. And May's show has the Steiner Brothers, Dustin Rhodes & supposedly Bobby Lashley.


I heard Lashley was being a bit of a bad booking so they stepped away from him? May have changed since though.

I'm more interesting in an adults only even than any at the minute, just to see how they go about it.


----------



## nevereveragainu

anyone here ever been to an All Star show?


----------



## ViddyThis

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I heard Lashley was being a bit of a bad booking so they stepped away from him? May have changed since though.
> 
> I'm more interesting in an adults only even than any at the minute, just to see how they go about it.


Bit more has come out about HXC. First show is on 7th April at The Zoo in Manchester. The roster is filling out with the likes of T-Bone, Stixx, CZW's Clint Margera & Danny Havoc. They've also got something called the Angels of Death which from what I gather are bikini-clad babes who mingle with the clientele.


----------



## flag sabbath

I hope HxC Wrestling do something more creative with the adults only tag than giving the talent free rein to swear & offend.


----------



## ViddyThis

flag sabbath said:


> I hope HxC Wrestling do something more creative with the adults only tag than giving the talent free rein to swear & offend.


The majority of it is going to be hardcore/deathmatch wrestling. I think the debut show is going to be called "Brawls, Beers & Babes!"


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

I can't say I'm a fan of the type of CZW or where it's just extreme for the sake of it, but I must say it's interesting me. I think I will go to that one.


----------



## flag sabbath

I'm fascinated by the concept as it has the potential to be cutting edge or the same old low-rent garbage.


----------



## Groovemachine

Anyone here been to a 4FW show? They've got a couple shows lined up in Swindon which is pretty near me, show on 9th March has a main event of Fujita 'Jr' Hayato vs. Zack Sabre Jr which sounds pretty f'n epic. Ultimo Dragon appearing in a few months too. For £10 I'd probably go anyway, but wondered what the undercards are like.


----------



## ProWrestlingEVE

ViddyThis said:


> The majority of it is going to be hardcore/deathmatch wrestling. I think the debut show is going to be called "Brawls, Beers & Babes!"


"Brawls, beers and babes" was the tag line of the original over 18s UK promotion X-S:W back in 2005/6. Got coverage in NUTS magazine among other lads mags and BBC Radio Essex even tried to get it banned. Co-promoted the first Gorefest European death match tournament with Ian Rotten, Mickie Knuckles, Iceman, Zak Sabre Jr (yes THAT Zak was doing death matches) among others. Claudio Castagnoli, Pac, Jonny Storm, Jody Fleisch etc were all a part of the promotion/shows in non-death match matches too. Was some good and bad times.


----------



## seabs

Groovemachine said:


> Anyone here been to a 4FW show? They've got a couple shows lined up in Swindon which is pretty near me, show on 9th March has a main event of Fujita 'Jr' Hayato vs. Zack Sabre Jr which sounds pretty f'n epic. Ultimo Dragon appearing in a few months too. For £10 I'd probably go anyway, but wondered what the undercards are like.


*Haven't been but I've seen a couple of shows and they were both really good. Hayato/Sabre is something to be turned away.*


----------



## Chismo

Well, HXC sounds like my cup of tea. We need more deathmatch and hardcore feds. I'm gonna watch the first show when it airs on DVD. Also, IPW likes hardcore too, you say?


----------



## Pancakeman

I dont suppose anyone knows of promotions thay run shows in the Aldershot/Guildford/Camberley local area or nearabouts? I would love to get into UK wreslting and know the names. I've been to an ASW show but that's about it. Just seems to me that all the best feds are too North for me :-(

Also as I am an unemployed 19 year old, London is too far :-(

Sent from my U8510 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## ViddyThis

Pancakeman said:


> I dont suppose anyone knows of promotions thay run shows in the Aldershot/Guildford/Camberley local area or nearabouts? I would love to get into UK wreslting and know the names. I've been to an ASW show but that's about it. Just seems to me that all the best feds are too North for me :-(


As others have said above, 4FW is your best bet. They run shows in Reading, Thatcham and their big ones are in Swindon. They have a working agreement with Michinoku Pro in Japan so you get to see a lot of different international talent on their shows. 


I got it wrong the other day. The HXC debut show is on 7th April and called One Dark Night. Entry includes the afterparty plus the live screening of Wrestlemania 29.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Reviving this thread. Sad that it comes and goes. Those in the know about the UK scene, throw a few more posts in here lads, keep us updated.

I'm into the HXC show knowing it has the afterparty and WM29 screening. Seems like a fun night to be fair.

Just read about the Dynamite Kid show, (http://www.highspots.com/Tickets/dk-experience.html) tickets have been on sale for at least a month now and hasn't sold out yet. Only 90 seats available as well. It's in a month so I suppose it will sell out but I'm really surprised it hasn't sold. It's £75 a ticket with all sorts of expensive add-ons which makes sense why it's not sold hugely, but it's a once-in-a-lifetime chance to meet Dynamite Kid which I would have thought a lot of fans would have jumped at. 

I decided not to go. I'm looking forward to the documentary though so will be buying it. I don't know why I decided not to go, £75 is nothing really and it's near to me but I just feel like I wouldn't enjoy it. I don't like the man, I respect him and think he is the greatest European wrestler of all-time, a man decades before his time and a true trendsetter but I just can't bring myself to want to meet him. 

Is anybody going to it? I'll be happy if it sells out and everything goes well, and we see a few pictures on the site and facebook page of Billington smiling with fans. Looking forward to the doc, too. Who knows, if the doc is as good as I hope and it sells well, it might not be a once in a lifetime opportunity and it might put him in a better light to meet him.

Has anybody read this months FSM magazine? There's an article written by Billingtons ex-wife that's getting plaudits. Anybody read it? I would recommend everyone to read it but I didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I would. Everything she said I felt like I already knew from the honesty of Dynamites book. She also referred to going to Liverpool to "Beatle street" and passed comment on the lack of care for Lennon on an anniversary of his death which I felt was out of place and incorrect. 

Anybody read any UK mags like FSM?? What are your opinions on Power Slam in 2013? Know of any other UK wrestling mags to pick up, or newsletters or anything?

Any uk wrestling memories?


----------



## flag sabbath

I have zero desire to meet Dynamite. By all accounts he's an extremely difficult & unlikeable man. Mind you, I'm sure he'll plaster on a smile for an extortionate £75 a pop. Worth noting that this event is on the same day as Dragon Gate in Castlefield, which I'm seriously considering going to.

I subscribe to Power Slam. I know a lot of people hate it due to perceived negativity, but I still find Fin Martin's critical style a breath of fresh air in a sea of sycophants. I'm a firm believer in all criticism being relative (ie you can't have ***** classics without DUDs to compare them to).

I went to PCW's More Bang For Your Buck last weekend. It was a decent show, with the Bucks wrestling twice (beating Project Lucha & putting over Fight Club), although we had to settle for babyface Bucks-lite rather than their PWG greatness. Dave Mastiff's impromptu win over Noam Dar was my match of the night. T-Bone's main event PCW title win over Kris Travis was billed as a bloody bullrope match, but it wound up being bloodless. It wasn't great live - the rope kept falling off both guys' wrists, they didn't do the traditional four-corners stip, there was a botchamania-bound homemade table disaster, and they spent way too much time in the crowd, severely restricting my view.

Really looking forward to PCW's Road To Glory double-header next weekend. Tournament bracket looks like this:

Super Crazy vs El Ligero
Bubblegum vs April Davids
Dave Mastiff vs Mad Man Manson
Paul London vs Joey Hayes
Noam Dar vs Andy Wild
Kris Travis vs CJ Banks
Dean Allmark vs Martin Kirby
Brian Kendrick vs Kid Fite

I'm guessing Travis will make the final - most likely vs Bubblegum (whose interference cost him the title) or Mastiff (who deserves a run with belt after 18 months worth of consistently strong performances).


----------



## seabs

*They put the title back on T-Bone? Boooo. Feels like they're quickly becoming the UK NEW with all these nostalgia themed supershows.

SWE Speed King lineup looks bossy already. Sabre, Scurll, Allmark, Dar, Lethal, Del Sol & Ligero with I think another 5 left to be announced.*


----------



## flag sabbath

Professional LAD CHARLIEM0RGAN said:


> *They put the title back on T-Bone? Boooo. Feels like they're quickly becoming the UK NEW with all these nostalgia themed supershows.*


There's short-term mileage in heel T-Bone as champ with Bubblegum as his chavvy rentboy sidekick. I reckon Mastiff or Dar will get the next major run with the belt.

I'm less than stoked at the whole Goldust, Steiners, DiBiase, Dreamer, Lita direction, but if it keeps the promotion financially healthy, brings in new fans & pays for the likes of Steen & Gargano, then I'll live with it. To be fair, PCW has a decent track record thus far when it comes to using imports to draw AND put over the homegrown talent.


----------



## seabs

*It's not necessarily bad. NEW shows are usually fun with all the legends and local talent. Plus they've got Goldust over which is good enough for me. Autograph names like Dreamer and DiBiase are annoying though.*


----------



## Chismo

Which fed booked Steen and Gargano for April?

And is HxC going to be a hardcore "only" fed, or a deathmatch one?


----------



## nevereveragainu

most of my best britwres memories come from wathcing FWA on TWC, first indy fed i ever saw in my life


----------



## seabs

*PCW but SWE are using them the same weekend too. *


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Have to say I'm looking forward to seeing Steen and hopefully a meet and greet, but not too keen on the rest. Mostly for nostalgia but I feel like Golddust is a ridiculous choice.

Flag Sabbath, I can't bring myself to enjoy Power Slam anymore. I know the negativity is good, but it seems like there's so much. I read it to learn about wrestling and some reviews are like what you read on these forums. It's much like NME magazine, where they give too much negative attention on the bad and take up space that could be used for better things. I do enjoy reading probably half of it, and I suppose I put up with the other half due to nostalgia as I've read the magazine for so many years, but it's not like I rush to buy it anymore. Do you know of any other UK mags or Newsletters other than PS and FSM mate??


----------



## flag sabbath

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Flag Sabbath, I can't bring myself to enjoy Power Slam anymore. I know the negativity is good, but it seems like there's so much. I read it to learn about wrestling and some reviews are like what you read on these forums. It's much like NME magazine, where they give too much negative attention on the bad and take up space that could be used for better things. I do enjoy reading probably half of it, and I suppose I put up with the other half due to nostalgia as I've read the magazine for so many years, but it's not like I rush to buy it anymore. Do you know of any other UK mags or Newsletters other than PS and FSM mate??


Nah, I'm very much a part-time smark nowadays. I come on here, watch puro on dailymotion, buy PWG dvds, go to PCW shows, read Power Slam, and that's more than enough for me.

I've read PS since it's early '90s incarnation as SOW, but I've never bothered with FSM. I used to read all kinds of newsletters during the '90s, but there's just no need now.


----------



## nevereveragainu

Anybody know of any good current british wrestling managers other than gilligan gordon?



flag sabbath said:


> Nah, *I'm very much a part-time smark nowadays.* I come on here, watch puro on dailymotion, buy PWG dvds, go to PCW shows, read Power Slam, and that's more than enough for me.


waitaminute, every other time you are a casual fan then? a smark isn't someone who doesnt watch WWE or TNA its a descriptive of a passionate wrestling fan who is now smart to the inner workings of the business


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

^ all of your posts seem to be starting some sort of argument or trying to stir up something, why do you do that? 

Anyway,

I've read PS since the mid-90s, well actually about 1997 I think it was, and used to enjoy it a lot. I do think now a lot of magazines are pointless when everything is so readily accessible online.


----------



## nevereveragainu

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> ^ all of your posts seem to be starting some sort of argument or trying to stir up something, why do you do that?.


its called calling people out on their bull***t, nothing exists in a vacumn so without an explanation statements get de-weaponised, cleaning up the world one guy at a time


----------



## flag sabbath

nevereveragainu said:


> waitaminute, every other time you are a casual fan then? a smark isn't someone who doesnt watch WWE or TNA its a descriptive of a passionate wrestling fan who is now smart to the inner workings of the business


I'm a mark because I spend money on wrestling. I'm a smark because I know how the business works, but still enjoy following & supporting it. I'm definitely part-time because I watch way less wrestling than I used to & way less than a lot of folks on here evidently do. The fact that I have little or no interest in mainstream US promotions plays no part in those definitions - that's just personal taste, which every smark, however passionate, possesses.


----------



## nevereveragainu

flag sabbath said:


> I'm a mark because I spend money on wrestling..


no that makes you a paying customer and a consumer, nothing more


flag sabbath said:


> but still enjoy following & supporting it. .


and all other smarks don't?



flag sabbath said:


> I'm definitely part-time because I watch way less wrestling than I used to & way less than a lot of folks on here evidently do.


i take it that makes you a not as enthused wrestling fan as before



flag sabbath said:


> The fact that I have little or no interest in mainstream US promotions plays no part in those definitions.


i never said it did



flag sabbath said:


> - that's just personal taste, which every smark, however passionate, possesses.


oh course they do, some smarks support wwe no matter what or tna or roh and so forth


----------



## flag sabbath

At this point I have no idea what your arguments are or point is, so let's just leave it at that & get back to the British wrestling content


----------



## nevereveragainu

flag sabbath said:


> At this point I have no idea what your arguments are or point is, so let's just leave it at that & get back to the British wrestling content


1. well seeing as how i replies to a quote about a global location it technically isn't off topic

2. forgive me if i missed something, it would make more snese if you PMed your case more clearly

3. The British National Tourny i mentioned in this thread is involving non brits, ffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-


----------



## thekitty

haup fellas, long time wrestling fan. is there any british companys doing shows in or around the Midlands?


----------



## flag sabbath

Fight Club: Pro runs shows at The Planet nightclub in Wolverhampton. Next show is February 8th. I've never been to one, but have heard good things - violent matches, rowdy audience.


----------



## thekitty

cheers for the reply mate but not really into the hardcore, gore and tacks stuff. 

I started watchin wrestling years ago on Sat dinnertime during the 1980's, think thats why I like the type workers like Flair, Mr Perfect, Eddie etc

Had a look round tinterweb but could find anything in Notts, Leic or Derby area. Is there anything?

cheers


----------



## flag sabbath

Southside Wrestling has shows in Nottingham in May & September.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

My local is GBP - great bear promotions. Located in Sandbach in Cheshire. I honestly love it, we had Zack Sabre Jr vs Jonathan Gresham last Saturday and it was an epic match. If anyone who's in the Cheshire area fancies seeing a good show, I'd definitely go and see these guys in Sandbach. Very kid friendly, but still very enjoyable. A question for some of you, does any of you know where I could go to see hardcore wrestling? Cheers.


----------



## thekitty

Cheers for that mate. I've just found house of pain wrestling do shows in notts. 

Has anyone heard of this outfit or been to see a show?

Ps I've seen the phrase phone it in on this site, what does this mean?



.


----------



## flag sabbath

Enforcer122 said:


> A question for some of you, does any of you know where I could go to see hardcore wrestling? Cheers.


Can't vouch for this lot yet 'cos their first show is still two months away - looks interesting though: http://www.hxcwrestling.com/



thekitty said:


> I've seen the phrase 'phone it in' on this site, what does this mean?


It means turning up & doing the bare minimum - a performance so lackluster the wrestler in question might as well have stayed home.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

I honestly love it when somebody tries to sound smart by using big words that have no context within with what they're saying. Genuinely laughed out loud! 

thekitty, you willing to travel? Maybe worth getting a few mates and make a weekend of it somewhere, what I'm planning soon!


----------



## thekitty

Issues, it's something I have thought about but to be honest want to try a few local events to see if I like it

The uk is a massive potential market I'm surprised one of the many cable channels here hasnt took a punt on a company. Graphics, editing etc can all be done now on a decent laptop

Thoughts?


.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

I think there has been a few channels that have tried it. I have certainly seen a few feds whilst flipping channels and came across random stations showing random wrestlers. 

To be fair though mate, although a TV deal would be great and Challenge is helping make great strides in that direction, with Youtube and other websites now, the internet is mostly where it's accessible and will be seen the most. Wrestletalk was on Youtube before it was on Challenge, I believe. 

There's definitely a market out there for it and perhaps would be worth a punt by one of the cable channels like Challenge to go for the local market, but the fact that WWE and TNA are so successful would mean, I think, that anything less than great numbers would be looked upon as a failure by people who don't understand. 

The wrestling channel would be perfect for today.

To those who spoke about Dynamites meet + Greet...


----------



## illspirit

Anyone ever been to an ICW show in Glasgow? I was given a ticket for their March event, looked them up on youtube - crowd looks decent, some of the wrestling looked reasonable from a quick skip through one of the event uploads on their channel.


----------



## Groovemachine

OMG. Not only do the 4FW 8th/9th March cards have Fujita Jr Hayato...KENNY OMEGA has just been announced.

Take my money, already!


----------



## nevereveragainu

what are the biggest money making feds in britain right now?

ASW PBW LDN(at least the last time i checked) and who else?



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I honestly love it when somebody tries to sound smart by using big words that have no context within with what they're saying. Genuinely laughed out loud! !


maybe you should get a dictionary and or thesaurus just to be sure mate, there's nothing wrong with sophistication


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

^ Haha, seriously stop. Your semantics is almost as bad as your grammar. 



Groovemachine said:


> OMG. Not only do the 4FW 8th/9th March cards have Fujita Jr Hayato...KENNY OMEGA has just been announced.
> 
> Take my money, already!


Kenny Omega! Take my money too! That means I will have seen Omega and Steen within a month of each other. I just wish it was at big events rather than these shows but I will take it!


----------



## Chismo

*PCW Guild Wars*
Akira Tozawa vs. El Ligero

_Wow, great match. Such a nice venue for wrestling, that huge ass chandelier rocks. I wish CZW or BJW book a show here just because of the chandelier, lol. Anyway, this was awesome. Ligero is solid, he's got the crowd behind him, and that's more than enough for now. But that's why Tozawa is one of the best wrestlers in the world (duh!), and he rocked here. His charisma is off the charts. He does all those small, subtle stuff I appreciate. Very exciting finishing stretch, nice drama. (Y)_
*Rating: ****1/4*


*RPW Uprising: Night 2*
Big Van Walter vs. El Generico

_Good match, it was the least we can expect from these two, because it was only 10 min long. Simple power/speed storytelling. Walter is such a cool dude. I'm gonna miss Generico. _
*Rating: ****


----------



## nevereveragainu

just how many of my questions in this thread are gonna get unanswered before i continue on


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

JoeRulz said:


> *PCW Guild Wars*
> Akira Tozawa vs. El Ligero
> 
> _Wow, great match. Such a nice venue for wrestling, that huge ass chandelier rocks. I wish CZW or BJW book a show here just because of the chandelier, lol. Anyway, this was awesome. Ligero is solid, he's got the crowd behind him, and that's more than enough for now. But that's why Tozawa is one of the best wrestlers in the world (duh!), and he rocked here. His charisma is off the charts. He does all those small, subtle stuff I appreciate. Very exciting finishing stretch, nice drama. (Y)_
> *Rating: ****1/4*
> 
> 
> *RPW Uprising: Night 2*
> Big Van Walter vs. El Generico
> 
> _Good match, it was the least we can expect from these two, because it was only 10 min long. Simple power/speed storytelling. Walter is such a cool dude. I'm gonna miss Generico. _
> *Rating: ****


Where you at these events mates?

Still 11 tickets left for the Dynamite Kid night. Must say I'm amazed.


----------



## Craig

illspirit said:


> Anyone ever been to an ICW show in Glasgow? I was given a ticket for their March event, looked them up on youtube - crowd looks decent, some of the wrestling looked reasonable from a quick skip through one of the event uploads on their channel.


I was actually at my first show of theirs last Sunday, the Square Go, I was mainly going out of curiosity about wrestling in The Garage but.... I fucking enjoyed it immensely, they've got some great guys in there (Wolfgang is good in an Bam Bam Bigelow type way, Mikey Whiplash is astounding and they've got some great high flyers and the such), like there's none that I saw on Sunday that I'd call bad and the crowd were absolutely rabid.

Put it this way, I've bought my ticket for the March show already, absolutely gagging for it.


----------



## nevereveragainu

JoeRulz said:


> *PCW Guild Wars*


do they often name their shows after video game titles?



JoeRulz said:


> *RPW Uprising: Night 2*
> ]


sorry mate but the fwa fan in me has to speak out

_"HOW DARE YOU TAKE THE UPRISING NAME IN VAIN!!"_

please pardon my little friends rudeness


----------



## flag sabbath

nevereveragainu said:


> do they often name their shows after video game titles?


Only once every Preston Guild - Guild Wars 2 is scheduled for 2032...


----------



## cab12345

illspirit said:


> Anyone ever been to an ICW show in Glasgow? I was given a ticket for their March event, looked them up on youtube - crowd looks decent, some of the wrestling looked reasonable from a quick skip through one of the event uploads on their channel.


Went to my first ICW show in April last year and i have not missed a show since!

The crowd is always great and the roster is packed with talent. Already have my ticket for Tramspotting in a few weeks which will interesting as it is ICW's first full show outside of Glasgow.


----------



## flag sabbath

I went to PCW's Road to Glory tournament Night 1 last night. It was a very solid, fun show, albeit with some questionable booking:

Martin Kirby pinned Dean Allmark in a really crisp & exciting opener.

Bubblegum beat April Davids after T-Bone interfered. Loads of heat for Bubbs & Bone's antics.

CJ Banks beat Kris Travis via count out. The finish was a mess - Bubblegum & T-Bone jumped Trav in full view of the ref. So the champ screwed the former holder by getting him eliminated from the title shot tournament.... but then T-Bone announced he would defend the belt against Travis on Night 2.

Brian Kendrick beat Kid Fight in a good match.

Joey Hayes defeated Paul London in another decent bout. London's ring entrance had to be the longest in wrestling history - he did several laps of the club, performing a building-wide meet & greet. London wound up with a nasty cut above his eye. The result was no surprise, as London is working in Kent tonight.

Noam Dar made Andy Wild tap out. This was dull in places, but ended strong. Dar has embraced his increasing popularity & given up trying to play heel. Afterwards, Dar's quarter final opponent, CJ Banks attacked him, leaving Noam wide open for the one & only Dave Rayne to cash in his Money in the Bank briefcase & win the PCW Cruiserweight title. Rayne is officially the most over man in PCW - the pop for his win was huge.

Carmel Jacobs beat Kay Lee Ray. These two could be seen practising their match on the tv screens while folks were queuing up. Kay Lee Ray wrestles with reckless abandon & pulled off a bunch of risky looking spots before injuring her ankle right before the finish.

Dave Mastiff & Mad Man Manson went to a no-contest after both men attacked the ref in very funny comedy match.

Super Crazy pinned El Ligero in an excellent main event. Crazy is a ring general with a superb sense of pacing & timing, and amazing agility for a man his size & age.

Quarter final brackets for Night 2

Super Crazy vs Bubblegum
Joey Hayes receives a bye
Noam Dar vs CJ Banks
Brian Kendrick vs Martin Kirby


----------



## Chismo

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Where you at these events mates?


No. YouTube.


----------



## ViddyThis

thekitty said:


> Cheers for that mate. I've just found house of pain wrestling do shows in notts.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this outfit or been to see a show?


House of Pain is run by Stixx aka "The Heavyweight House of Pain." He's a very good wrestler, probably one of the best in the UK because he can do everything.

They have their own training school the House of Pain Academy where Stixx is the head trainer. They train up their wrestlers and if they're good enough, they can go on their shows with some of the more experienced wrestlers. So you get good solid, local wrestling at low prices.


----------



## seabs

*Dave Rayne won the Cruiserweight title? Awesome.*


----------



## illspirit

Awesome, I'm looking forward to the show. It'll be my first ever live event. I'll probably see you there.


----------



## Chismo

*IPW:UK Revolution 2012*
*IPW:UK British Cruiserweight Championship Tournament - Finals*: Marty Scurll vs. Sami Callihan

_What a terrific match. Seriously, this shit rocked. Both guys were incredible, Sami being his usual aggressive self, and Marty playing a great underdog. So many subtle things happened here, especially with Sami on offense. Marty sold his leg very well, but not just that - the overall tone of selling was excellent, from both. Fantastic match, Marty could have awesome matches in TNA._
*Rating: ****1/4*


----------



## seabs

*Awesome. Glad I wasn't the only to dig that. Get on Sami/Mastiff too if you haven't already. You'll love that too.*


----------



## Chismo

*IPW:UK Revolution 2012*
The Blossom Twins (Hannah Blossom & Holly Blossom) vs. The Perfect Storm (Nikki Storm & Shanna)

_Just a solid ladies' tag team match, nothing special, and nothing bad. Loved the finish. Nikki Storm is legit, though, TNA better sign her. The Blossom girls need to win the KO tag straps as soon as they come to TNA, and hold it forever. They're so talented._
*Rating: **1/2*


*IPW:UK Extreme Measures 2012*
*Semi-Finals & IPW:UK British Cruiserweight Championship*: Marty Scurll (c) vs. Rockstar Spud

_Marty and Spud are heated rivals. And they're showing it. This was more of an angle than a match, and it was very cool. Intense brawling before, during and after the match. TNA better use these two preoperly, dammit. Spud is a picture perfect X Division underdog. These two are having a No Holds Barred blow-off in few weeks, IIRC. That could seriously rock._
*Rating: ****


*SWE 4Everevolution*
Sami Callihan vs. Dave Mastiff

_Yeah, this was good. (Y) Damn, Dave is such a beast, lol. In terms of storytelling, this was based on Sami/Finlay and Sami/Steen, which means Sami is one tough fucker, but he's gonna get his fucking ass kicked all over the place, because his opponent is a dominant species. Dave used his size tremendously, and Sami's timing in comeback spots was great. Damn good match, the only thing I'd change is the outcome. Oh, and the crowd sucked, but I don't let them ruin things for me._
*Rating: ***1/2*


----------



## NightRanger

Dan Mastiff is awesome.


----------



## Chismo

*RPW Summer Sizzler 2012*
Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Johnny Gargano

_Excellent mat based match between two great Juniors. Damn fine technical display from both guys, with many quick reversals and exchanges. Zack rocked here with his perfect timing. I wish he somehow ends up in TNA too. Gargano is so great in finishing stretches. Awesome match. (Y)_
*Rating: *****


----------



## EmbassyForever

Marty Scrull vs Zack Sabre SWE - ***1/2
Noam Dar vs Prince Devitt - ***3/4+

Looking forward to watch Gargano vs Sebra, Calliahn vs Scrull and Masters vs Stixx in the future


----------



## flag sabbath

I didn't make it to PCW Road to Glory Night 2 last night, but folks are raving about Noam Dar's tournament final victory over Joey Hayes.

Also on the show, T-Bone retained the PCW title against Kris Travis & will now face Tommy Dreamer in a no DQ match on April 26th.


----------



## thekitty

Cheers viddythis sounds a well run way of doing things and I've heard that stixx fella knows his stuff

I'm looking forward to going to my first show now and even convinced the wife to come with me. I've had to convince her they won't come into the crowd and grab us!! 


.


----------



## seabs

*T-Bone/Dreamer sounds absolutely hideous.*


----------



## flag sabbath

Seabs said:


> *T-Bone/Dreamer sounds absolutely hideous.*


They'll use a ton of shortcuts & most of the crowd will be into it - the rest of us have Steen & Gargano to look forward to.


----------



## Chismo

What's the connection between RPW and IPW:UK? I'm asking because their sites are almost the same, and there's this: http://revolutionprowrestling.com/results/2012/08/26/revolution-pro-summer-sizzler-2012 AND http://www.ipwuk.com/results/2012/08/26/ipw-uk-summer-sizzler-2012


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Anybody know if the new issue of Power Slam is worth buying? Unless someone tells me otherwise and my girlfriend doesn't just buy it out of habit, think last months maybe the last one I buy.


----------



## seabs

JoeRulz said:


> What's the connection between RPW and IPW:UK? I'm asking because their sites are almost the same, and there's this: http://revolutionThis Site is Blocked/results/2012/08/26/revolution-pro-summer-sizzler-2012 AND http://www.ipwuk.com/results/2012/08/26/ipw-uk-summer-sizzler-2012


_*Only just seen this 

Basically IPW:UK was owned by 2 partners. They split and one of them kept promoting under the IPW:UK banner and the other under the RPW banner. Both promotions recognise the IPW:UK history though so RPW isn't really a new promotion. It's IPW:UK under a new name and IPW:UK is now a small local promotion running smaller shows and RPW has the big names brought in that IPW:UK used to have. Long story, short IPW:UK is now essentially called RPW.

Seeing as the thread's bumped 4FW March shows look super bossy:
Night 1

































Night 2























*_


----------



## Chismo

:mark: at some of those matches.



Seabs said:


> _*Basically IPW:UK was owned by 2 partners. They split and one of them kept promoting under the IPW:UK banner and the other under the RPW banner. Both promotions recognise the IPW:UK history though so RPW isn't really a new promotion. It's IPW:UK under a new name and IPW:UK is now a small local promotion running smaller shows and RPW has the big names brought in that IPW:UK used to have. Long story, short IPW:UK is now essentially called RPW.
> *_


----------



## Groovemachine

I'm going to go to the Friday 4FW show, looks really awesome. Omega/Sabre Jr could be off the charts.


----------



## thekitty

Just to update you all, went to the House of Pain Wrestling event at Donington last weekend and really really enjoyed it.... so did the wife!

Really put together very well, introduced the commentators, mics kept playin up which was bit awkward then harvey dale explained the rules to people who had never been before which thought was a nice touch

then there was first few matches, french and german fella's being the stereo typical anti british heels.

crowd (of about 50) seemed into it and clapped and cheered / booed in right places

wrestling was of a good standard and didnt see any botches, it seemed the expereinced wrestlers were putting over the new wrestlers from their academy which was surprising to see.

all the staff, helpers seemed really nice and friendly and for £6 was brilliant family entertainment

well done HOP Wrestling!!!


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

Anyone going to any of the Dragon Gate UK shows this weekend or The Dynamite Kid Experience on Sunday?


----------



## thekitty

No mate, whats it like as a company any good?

Have you been to many shows?


----------



## seabs

*Totally forgot about the Dragon Gate weekend. Sucks Generico isn't on the cards anymore. Has the replacement been announced? Hopefully it's someone great to face Ricochet and Tozawa. Shows look much weaker with no PAC. Main events should all rule though with the UK crowd.*


----------



## flag sabbath

The DGUK website still lists Generico's slot as TBA. To be honest, his absence is the reason I'm not bothering. Tickets are available on the door for all three shows.


----------



## Rah

Sabre/Omega? :mark:

Are there any major events that take place during June/July? I might be in the UK and I'm going to make it worth my while, this time. Especially if there's a hint of Sabre/Omega leveled epicness. Though if I do come up I'll most probably try slot in an WXW event, too. It's a pity both 16 Carat and this show are in March. :side:


----------



## Groovemachine

I'm heading to the Dragon Gate UK show on Saturday. SHINGO VS TOZAWA!

Generico's replacement has been announced as Genki Horiguchi. Sure, Ricochet/Horiguchi isn't going to be the same calibre as Generico/Ricochet would have been, but Genki's got such a good persona going right now, should be a fun addition to the card.

EDIT: In answer to Rah's question about June/July, a MASSIVE show has been announced for June 15th in London, with Jushin Thunder Liger wrestling (his debut in the UK under the Liger gimmick) along with Prince Devitt. Could be pretty cool!


----------



## Rah

Groovemachine said:


> EDIT: In answer to Rah's question about June/July, a MASSIVE show has been announced for June 15th in London, with Jushin Thunder Liger wrestling (his debut in the UK under the Liger gimmick) along with Prince Devitt. Could be pretty cool!


----------



## seabs

*Genki's on the shows now. Oh fucking shit. Those matches with Riochet and Tozawa are gonna be so much fun. Maybe not MOTYCs like they could have been with Generico but god Genki is an awesome replacement.*


----------



## Groovemachine

*Dragon Gate UK: Festival of Fire Night 2*



Spoiler: Results



Pre-show: Stixx defeated Jonny Storm

~ Masaaki Mochizuki defeated Noam Dar

~ Mark Haskins defeated BxB Hulk, Lion Kid and Naruki Doi, pinning BxB Hulk

~ Ricochet defeated Genki Horiguchi 

~ YAMATO defeated Jimmy Susumu 

~ CIMA defeated Marty Scurll

~ SHINGO defeated Akira Tozawa



Great night of wrestling, not quite up to the phenomenal card from 2011 in Nottingham, but everything was good-excellent. Ricochet/Genki was an absolute blast, and Genki brought his elastic band, much to the delight of the crowd. Ricochet seemed to be really enjoying himself too; such a fun match.

The two oustanding matches were Yamato/Yokosuka and SHINGO/Tozawa, both are worth going out of your way to see when the DVD is released. Yamato/Yokosuka was really stiff and they beat the piss out of each other. Really hot finishing sequence as well. SHINGO/Tozawa was what you'd expect...pure awesomeness.


----------



## Rah

ASW:UK is quite quickly becoming one my favourite promotions to watch. I might be out of line in this comparison but it almost seems like a child's version of a UK PWG (noting the extremely vocal kids in the audience and the excellent engagement the wrestlers add to their matches). Couple in the idea of yellow/red match cards (akin to football) and I'm hooked. 

Just finished going through all the new videos on Allmark's YT channel and this is probably my fav of the bunch:




Absolute fun from beginning to end.


----------



## seabs

*That post made me so happy.*


----------



## Groovemachine

Went to 4FW Battle Britannia Night 1 last night, fun event. Reasonably small crowd I guess (I'm bad at guessing but I'd say maybe 150? 200 at a push?), but it meant I got upgraded to ringside for free. Nice.

Fujita Jr Hayato vs Pete Dunn was ALL KINDS OF AWESOME. Hayato had a series of kicks to the back of Dunn, and seriously...they were disgusting. Dunn's gonna be popping the paracetemol this morning.

Kenny Omega vs Zack Sabre Jr was a great main event too, starting out with some really nice mat wrestling before going for the bigger stuff. Zack looked fantastic here, and Omega put him over after the match on the mic big time. Only downside was a contingent of the fans who possibly didn't realise how much of a scoop it was to have Kenny Omega in little old Chipping Sodbury, as they kept chanting some vaguely racist anti-Canadian remarks at Kenny rather than getting involved in the match. Oh well. 

Oh and at intermission I grabbed a photo with Hayato...he let me wear his uber cool Tohoku Jr Heavyweight title belt. Nice guy.


----------



## Rah

Groovemachine said:


> Oh and at intermission I grabbed a photo with Hayato...he let me wear his uber cool Tohoku Jr Heavyweight title belt. Nice guy.


Awesome!

Man alive do I really envy you guys who stay in Britain and America. I'm not sure how you guys keep your bills paid each month. I'd be broke going to every show I could get my hands on. There's just far too much goodness in wrestling that makes me wonder how anyone could ever not love it.


----------



## flag sabbath

Sounds like some serious money was lost on that show.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

Those in the Greater Manchester area should head to Futurehshock 65 in Stockport tomorrow. 8 man tournament for the Futureshock championship vacated by Davey Richards, featuring: Noam Dar, Stixx, Cyanide, Josh Bodom, Simon Valour, Zack Gibson, Xander Cooper and Dave Rayne. Should be fun, the draw for tournie will be made randomly on the night. Never seen Noam Dar before so I'm excited to see if he's as good as people say.

https://www.facebook.com/events/341383912644597/


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

Groovemachine said:


> Went to 4FW Battle Britannia Night 1 last night, fun event. Reasonably small crowd I guess (I'm bad at guessing but I'd say maybe 150? 200 at a push?), but it meant I got upgraded to ringside for free. Nice.
> 
> Fujita Jr Hayato vs Pete Dunn was ALL KINDS OF AWESOME. Hayato had a series of kicks to the back of Dunn, and seriously...they were disgusting. Dunn's gonna be popping the paracetemol this morning.
> 
> Kenny Omega vs Zack Sabre Jr was a great main event too, starting out with some really nice mat wrestling before going for the bigger stuff. Zack looked fantastic here, and Omega put him over after the match on the mic big time. Only downside was a contingent of the fans who possibly didn't realise how much of a scoop it was to have Kenny Omega in little old Chipping Sodbury, as they kept chanting some vaguely racist anti-Canadian remarks at Kenny rather than getting involved in the match. Oh well.
> 
> Oh and at intermission I grabbed a photo with Hayato...he let me wear his uber cool Tohoku Jr Heavyweight title belt. Nice guy.


I was there as well man - great matches across the card. Especially the ones you mentioned. Was a bit surprised at the small crowd but, like you said, being bumped up to ringside was a pretty sweet bonus.


----------



## Groovemachine

Nice little trailer for the Swindon 4FW show. Hayato/Sabre Jr and Omega/Phoenix look awesome.


----------



## seabs

*I need that DVD like yesterday. In other news Hiromu Takahashi's going in an excursion and being based in the 4FW training school. Already signed to face Noam Dar in Rev Pro and will surely be on some of 4FW's upcoming shows :mark:

You can find the matches for yourselves on their facebook page but SWE's Speed King show this year looks so strong from the names they've got over for it and the matches already announced. *


----------



## N-Zone

Seabs said:


> *I need that DVD like yesterday. In other news Hiromu Takahashi's going in an excursion and being based in the 4FW training school. Already signed to face Noam Dar in Rev Pro and will surely be on some of 4FW's upcoming shows :mark:
> 
> You can find the matches for yourselves on their facebook page but SWE's Speed King show this year looks so strong from the names they've got over for it and the matches already announced. *


Takahashi's gonna be taking on Owen Phoenix on June 29th in Bristol, which should be pretty rad. DDP's going to be making an appearance on the show as well, which is both awesome and surreal.


----------



## Cactus

Groovemachine said:


> Nice little trailer for the Swindon 4FW show. Hayato/Sabre Jr and Omega/Phoenix look awesome.


I was there live and Hayato/Sabre Jr was awesome. Very stiff and it had me cringing the entire time.

Omega/Phoenix was okay but it's not something I'd go back and rewatch because it's not something I could see myself in a non-live setting. I'm just not a fan of Omega.

The show was fantastic though. Saint/Mastiff was also a match to look out for. Great old school brawl. I really can't pimp these guys enough.

Oh, I also heard that the Chipping Sodbury show may be released on DVD too.


----------



## Concrete

Two questions
1. Does 4FW release only some shows on DVD cause totally would have loved to grabbed Night 1 as well as the one involving the tag match with Devitt?

2.Are there any notable 2013 shows out of the British scene that I should be looking out for?


----------



## seabs

*They said they'd be releasing all the Swindon shows from this year on DVD. Haven't seen anything yet from 2013.*


----------



## inviz345

on sunday challenge is doing a british wrestling round 11.30pm up it might be like wrestle talk.


----------



## Groovemachine

enlightenedone9 said:


> Two questions
> 1. Does 4FW release only some shows on DVD cause totally would have loved to grabbed Night 1 as well as the one involving the tag match with Devitt?
> 
> 2.Are there any notable 2013 shows out of the British scene that I should be looking out for?



The Night 1 Chipping Sodbury show was definitely filmed so I'd assume they'd do something with the footage. If they're not planning to release it as a stand-alone DVD, then I'd really hope they'd put Fujita/Dunne and Omega/Sabre Jr as bonus matches on the Swindon DVD.

As for notable 2013 shows, the big one is When Thunder Strikes, under the Rev Pro banner but featuring Liger vs Devitt. That's on June 15th. The other show that's looking pretty stellar is SWE's Speed Kings tournament on May 25th, which has Samurai Del Sol, Jay Lethal, Jigsaw, and Zema Ion among the imports coming over. Keep an eye out for those.


----------



## seabs

*Anyone had issues ordering from Revolution Pro before btw?*


----------



## Shepard

Dragon Gate UK night 1 trailer is up. Still gutted I couldn't go. Need to get my exam timetable soon so I can see whether or not I'm free for PCW's May show.

Apparently Nigel is in Newcastle in May too to show off his doc so might try and get to that :hmm:


----------



## Groovemachine

Trailer for Night 2 of the Dragon Gate UK shows. Such a good night of wrestling. Hopefully it's not going to be a massive wait til they're released on DVD. Can't remember what the wait was like in 2011. 2 months maybe?


----------



## Shepard

Shepard said:


> PCW Festive Fury 2012
> 
> Davey Rayne vs Dean Allmark vs BT Gunn vs Martin Kirby vs CJ Banks vs Sam Bailey vs Lionheart's Mum
> ***
> 
> Zack Sabre Jr. vs "Backstage Politician" El Ligero
> ***1/4
> 
> DISCO Madness vs T-Bone & Bubblegum
> **1/2
> 
> Lionheart vs Joey Hayes
> **3/4
> 
> U-Gene vs Dave Mastiff
> ***1/2
> 
> Chris Masters vs Kris Travis
> ****1/4
> 
> John Morrison vs Noam Dar
> ****
> 
> This was a really really fun show. So easy to sit through. Lionhearts mam U-Gene match was really fun, surprised me the most that I enjoyed it. Masters remains THE MAN. Dude is legit even as a heel. I'd love to get out there for the rematch but can't. Hopefully Masters comes out a third time. Morrison/Dar was good too, was shocked to hear Dar is 19.


Figured I'd bump this seeing as I finally got round to watching a PCW show. Really enjoyed it and it only makes me want to go to one sooner. Crowd is a bit weird though. Like 95% of the time they own but then it can get a bit smarky which annoyed me. Maybe just because they chanted "sold like Ziggler" at Masters when Masters is 5 times the seller Ziggler is :side:

The set and production of the blu ray in general was _a lot_ better than anticipated too. I loved all the graphics and how close the fans were. Seemed like a blast.


----------



## Rah

*Dean Allmark & Tony Teeside Vs Robbie The Body Dynamite & Rampage Brown (11/04/2013 ASW:UK)*





Typical Deano match by now, with his turnbuckle headstands and outfoxing the heels. Dammit, Rampage Brown is an amazing heel in this, though.


*Dean Allmark & Leon Shah Vs Robbie Dynamite & Rampage Brown (10/04/2013 ASW:UK)*





I think this is the first time I'm seeing Leon Shah but he totally looks like he could fill the part of a main eventer in any promotion.

As for the match, I'm usually pretty disillusioned when it comes to escape-style tag cage matches but I thought the booking in this was absolutely clever. Deano getting planted via a swinging something off the ropes (I honestly do not know what you'd call it; flat-level Rock-Bottom?) and then holding on for dear life as Rampage attempts to make the escape was brilliant. Things get into high gear soon after, with the heels planting Deano with an assisted sitout piledriver, looking to have the win solidified, only to attempt a second assisted piledriver on Leon for a lucky counter. A great flurry of comeback offense from Leon leads to the first escape of the match, and where my enjoyment piqued. Thinking Deano would make his escape soon after, Leon quickly realises the full extent that the piledriver had on his partner, who's still barely moving on the mat, and the mistake he's made in leaving his partner at the hands of two rabid opponents. I'm not going to write further on the final few minutes as it's too great to watch spoiled. Despite the small ring, of which I had my doubts in them being able to work efficiently in, these guys put on a hell of a performance Sigh, Rampage Brown, you beauty.​


----------



## Groovemachine

Michinoku Pro are bringing their 20th Anniversary tour to the UK this October! In association with 4FW, they'll be in Bristol on Friday October 18th and in Swindon on Saturday October 19th. Already signed: Fujita Jr Hayato, Kenou, Kenbai.

Really hoping to see Kenou vs Hayato on one of the nights, that would go down a storm in the UK.

[Credit: UKFF / 4FW]


----------



## just1988

SHEP THE FASCIST said:


> Figured I'd bump this seeing as I finally got round to watching a PCW show. Really enjoyed it and it only makes me want to go to one sooner. Crowd is a bit weird though. Like 95% of the time they own but then it can get a bit smarky which annoyed me. Maybe just because they chanted "sold like Ziggler" at Masters when Masters is 5 times the seller Ziggler is :side:
> 
> The set and production of the blu ray in general was _a lot_ better than anticipated too. I loved all the graphics and how close the fans were. Seemed like a blast.


*Yeh man that was a class show. I agree with what you're saying about the crowd being overly smarky. There was a guy at the start of the show, desperately trying to start a chant which ruined bits of the show for me.*


----------



## flag sabbath

In case folks aren't aware, 'BWC: British Wrestling Round-Up' debuts on Challenge tonight at 11.30 after Wrestle Talk.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

I don't know if anyone on here attended the SWA Show in Motherwell last night, but the main event was one of the greatest No DQ matches that I have seen. That may just have been me getting lots of children to chant "Pussy" though.


----------



## flag sabbath

Last night's PCW Spring Slam was another strong show which drew a rowdy 800+ sellout.

Gargano and Dar delivered a very good, rapid-fire opener with a nice blend of stiff strikes, matwork & acrobatics. They didn't go into overkill mode at the end & the match was better for it. ***1/2

Dave Rayne and Goldust cut entertaining promos & went at it briefly to hype their match next month. Yeah, you read that right - PCW flew Dustin Runnels in for a sold out show to promote a card that is already guaranteed to sell out (he didn't even work the Rumble later on).

T-Bone vs. Dreamer was way better than I expected. Nothing special of course, but an effective brawl with the right amount of crowd-pleasing shortcuts. PCW must ditch the homemade tables, though.

More boundary-testing comedy from Manson and Mastiff - this time with Ted DiBiase in Manson's corner to counter Gilligan Gordon's antics. DiBiase has developed a Mick Foley waistline & slo-mo waddle which is kinda sad to see, but he still lit up Mastiff with some killer chops & caught Gordon in the Million Dollar Dream for the big pop. The sooner Mastiff is back in a no-nonsense ass-kicking role the better.

Steen vs. Trav was ace. First time I've seen Steen live & he's way smaller than I'd imagined (except for the belly obviously). And boy can the guy move. This maybe lacked the extended period of dominance that Steen usually works so well, but everything was so crisp & hard-hitting it really didn't matter. Trav took a ridiculous spin-bump from the apron to the hardwood floor off a clothesline. After the match, Steen put Travis over huge. ***3/4

Rumble was a game of three halves. Decent opening with the likes of Martin Kirkby, Johnny Moss and the imports coming & going; silly comedy mid-section; and a really strong final 20 minutes or so. Highlight for me was Rampage Brown being established as T-Bone & Bubblegum's new ally - the guy looked monstrous. Crowd went nuts for Lionheart's unadvertised return (four months after his 'retirement').


----------



## Dusty's Muffler

Groovemachine said:


> Michinoku Pro are bringing their 20th Anniversary tour to the UK this October! In association with 4FW, they'll be in Bristol on Friday October 18th and in Swindon on Saturday October 19th. Already signed: Fujita Jr Hayato, Kenou, Kenbai.
> 
> Really hoping to see Kenou vs Hayato on one of the nights, that would go down a storm in the UK.
> 
> [Credit: UKFF / 4FW]


Looking very much forward to this!


----------



## flag sabbath

I went to Infinite Promotions' 'Renshaw Streetfight' in Liverpool last night. Highlights were the titular grudge match between Zack 'Diamond' Gibson and Sam Bailey (scouser vs. manc = easy heat from an otherwise fairly subdued crowd), and CJ Banks defending his, ahem, heavyweight strap against Prince Devitt.

Gibson and Bailey had an intense brawl all over the building. They didn't overdo the plunder, so the cane, chair & table spots all meant something and built steadily to a crescendo of 'holy shit' moments. Devitt is in a class of his own & amazing to witness in the flesh. His chops made a right mess of CJ's chest a la Roddy-Danielson. This was well on its way to a motyc recommendation until the inevitable title-saving DQ sucked the wind out of it.

Infinite returns to the Grand Central Methodist Hall (nice old-school building - kinda like a mini Olympia) on Friday, August 9th with El Ligero vs. Jay Lethal and Banks defending against Bubblegum in a cage.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

I'll be seeing Devitt face Jushin Liger next month in Rev Pro which I'm very much psyched for - heard nothing but great things about Devitt live and I've always been very impressed when I've seen his NJPW work.


----------



## flag sabbath

It'll be even better if it's heel Devitt vs. Liger.

Also, while this thread's been bumped, here's the Dave Rayne - Goldust confrontation from PCW Spring Slam:


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Coverage of SWA Zero 1's recent Jr. Heavyweight Tournament.


----------



## sXeMope

Not sure if this was already known or not, but Johnny Kidd is retiring. He's having his final match in Oberhausen, Germany on July 6.


----------



## Lilou

sXeMope said:


> Not sure if this was already known or not, but Johnny Kidd is retiring. He's having his final match in Oberhausen, Germany on July 6.


Wish I could be there for his last match. 

I was lucky enough to see him wrestle Johnathan Windsor at an IPW:UK show last month, absolutely brilliant.

Is anyone going to IPW:UK or Progress this weekend? Should both be great shows, I know Nigel Mcguinness is doing a Q&A at IPW:UK and a seminar for Progress, so that should be very helpful to young British talent that attend.

Nice to see lots of appreciation for Noam Dar in this thread, he's been one of my favourites for a while.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

Lilou said:


> Nice to see lots of appreciation for Noam Dar in this thread, he's been one of my favourites for a while.


http://www.prestoncitywrestling.com/events/2013/08/02/2nd-anniversary-show-too-good-to-be-two










excited?


----------



## Lilou

Very much so, if I can get some friends together, I'll definitely try and make it.

He's challenging for The Progress title on Sunday, as much as I love El Ligero, I'd really love to see Noam with the staff.


----------



## flag sabbath

I'm excited at the prospect of seeing what Dar can do given sixty minutes - he's improved immensely over the last couple of years. Unfortunately, that excitement is dampened by the likelihood that he'll be wrestling T-Bone (unless PCW pulls an unexpected swerve with Doug Williams on 31/5).


----------



## flag sabbath

No more straddling the fence - it's time to pick a side....


----------



## duttanized

Noam Dar in a 60 minute match! :O


:mark:


----------



## Shepard

PCW posted up the Q&A from Spring Slam if anyones interested. Pretty fun watch. Made me a bit sad I didn't get Q&A tickets for the supershow but I was the only one from the people I'm going with that wanted to so oh well.


----------



## Cactus

4FW said:


> If we can get this page to 2,000 likes 4FW will release the Battle Britannia weekender absolutely FREE on to the 4FW Youtube page starting with Kenny Omega vs. Owen Phoenix and Fujita 'Jr' Hayato vs. Zack Sabre Jr, as well as Kenny Omega vs. Zack Sabre Jr from night 1, Share, get likes and enjoy matches absolutely FREE...


https://www.facebook.com/Official4FW

:mark:

You bastards need to see Hayato/Sabre. It's sooo good.


----------



## seabs

*Ok, that's fucking awesome. Fucking odd though. So many people would pay for them shows. Myself included.*


----------



## nevereveragainu

how does this thread keep coming back? are the mods on vay-cay?


----------



## Rah

What?

It's a thread dedicated to British wrestling that has been here since late last year. An admin also posted directly above you.



Cactus said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Official4FW
> 
> :mark:
> 
> You bastards need to see Hayato/Sabre. It's sooo good.


I've got a couple fake profiles lying around that I'll join with.


----------



## Roux

nevereveragainu said:


> how does this thread keep coming back?


For some strange reason it's a place to talk about British wrestling.

I'm off to Progress this Sunday.

Looking forward to Noam Dar, I've only recently seen him and liked his ring work, though his character has yet to establish its self on me. Really looking forward to the 6-man tag, but I'm a big Nathan Cruz fan.


----------



## seabs

nevereveragainu said:


> how does this thread keep coming back? are the mods on vay-cay?


*Vintage nevereveragainu :cole3*


----------



## nevereveragainu

Seabs said:


> *Vintage nevereveragainu :cole3*


and yet still kicking a** and f***in' b*****s, thank you very much


----------



## seabs

:ben3


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Something that I hate about the majority of British Wrestling shows is the number of established yet over the hill imports. It's why a lot of companies won't grow as well as they should. Anyhoo. 




SWA ZERO1 Jr Heavyweight Championship Round 1, part 2. Features Jimmy Meadows, Robbie Brooksides protege, as well as Zack Sabre Jr.


----------



## seabs

*They need the imports to attract attention. The good promotions then pair them up with local talent to get them over with the audience there for the star name to get them to come back when the star name isn't there.*


----------



## Shepard

meh. can't say im excited for that. Supershow in November looks promising so far.


----------



## Rah

Free things are always awesome. So here's some free stuff to make your day better:








> All Star Wrestling from Fairfeild Halls, Croydon 17th May 2013 FULL SHOW IN HD PART 1 OF 2
> 
> The first half of the show is the Semi finals of the king of the rumble tournament
> 
> Match 1: The Star Attraction Mark Haskins vs Party Marty Scurll
> 
> Match 2: WonderKid Jonny Storm vs Xtreme Dean Allmark
> 
> Match 3: The Mexican Sensation El Ligero vs The French Grappler Heddi Karaoui
> 
> Match 4: James Mason vs Leon Shah
> 
> The four winners will meet in a 4-way over the top rope elimination match in part two of this show​


----------



## flag sabbath

Without wishing to immediately dampen Rah's feelgood factor, British wrestling legend Mick McManus passed away today aged 93. Here's a link to the BBC SPORT (Yes!) report: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/wrestling/22622647


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Seabs said:


> *They need the imports to attract attention. The good promotions then pair them up with local talent to get them over with the audience there for the star name to get them to come back when the star name isn't there.*


Yeah, sounds good but it just doesn't work. That's why the industry in the UK is still terrible and the only full time company is the one doing the holiday camps with a handful of Old WWE stars.

I'm glad that the bigger companies in central Scotland seem to have avoided that for a while. Albeit with ICW bringing in Sabu and Cabana for the Show that's on at the Fringe.


----------



## Shifte

Scottish wrestling seems cool. I don't know much about British Wrestling - is it one big UK wide community, or would you say it is regional/national? I'd be quite interested in Scottish wrestling as I think the 'patter' would be hilarious and I might be able to attend it. UK wide wrestling wouldn't interest me that much.


----------



## nevereveragainu

if dragongate uk were to be a permanent promotion what uk wrestlers would suit it?

also, is Bubblegum retired?


----------



## flag sabbath

nevereveragainu said:


> if dragongate uk were to be a permanent promotion what uk wrestlers would suit it?
> 
> also, is Bubblegum retired?


Off the top of my head, Noam Dar, Zack Sabre Jr, Martin Krikby, Dean Allmark, Kris Travis, Dave Mastiff (think Cyber Kong) & many more.

If what he said at the Infinite show two weeks ago was accurate, then Bubblegum should be medically cleared to wrestle starting this weekend. He's not booked to wrestle for PCW next weekend, but he's pictured as being the ringside pest for Team Single's matches. He is scheduled to face CJ Banks in a cage match for Infinite in August.


----------



## Rah

> All Star Wrestling from Fairfeild Halls, Croydon 17th May 2013 FULL SHOW IN HD PART 2 OF 2
> 
> match 1: Hardcore championship match
> Skull Murphy vs TJ Stomper
> 
> match 2: The final of The king of the rumble tournament. Over the top rope elimination 4-way
> Dean Allmark vs Heddi Karaoui vs James Mason vs Mark Haskins
> 
> match 3: Lumberjack match
> American heavyweight Sam Adonis vs Rampage Brown​


The elimination 4way is held under "tag rules" and is possibly as good as you'd expect it to be. Nothing mindblowing in the slightest but each man definitely brought their bit to make the fans happy. I honestly loved Haskins being a play-thing to the other three, trying to sway Heddi (who I guess is a heel) to co-opt with him in bringing down the faces. I suppose the final two were quite obvious, especially seeing they never faced each other in the match until this point, but the post-match may be the surprise that excites you most.


Spoiler: post-match



with a levelling punch to Deano, who had his hand out in appreciation of the fight he put up, it seems Mason has turned heel. Hopefully this brings us to a great list of Mason/Deano matches in the coming month. :mark:


----------



## Lilou

Thanks for the all star posts, I've been meaning to get to one of their shows for ages, haven't been since I was tiny. 

So sad to hear about Mick McManus.


----------



## Cactus

Just got back from 4FW's show and had a blast as always. Ultimo Dragon and Owen Phoenix took on Kid Kash and Doug Williams in the match of the night. Dragon is getting on a bit in age but still managed to get his signature spots in while Phoenix worked the majority of the match. Kid Kash was a total star in this match. Just kicking and chopping the crap out of poor Phoenix. Kash is simply fantastic at being a total dickhead (both in ring and out as I found out tonight).

The sleeper hit was the opener of Dave Mastiff (without a doubt, one of the best workers in the UK) taking on Pete Dunne. The match was made great by the contrasts in styles and served well as an opening match.

I personally thought the main event of Shelton Benjamin facing Benham Ali to be quite underwhelming. It felt very formulaic and nothing at all stood out. But hey, at least I can say I've seen Shelton Benjamin wrestle live.

Overall, this was a fun show. I'd also like to point out 4FW will be releasing the Friday show on their Youtube channel for free. Can't wait for that.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

Off to see Nigel McGuinness's documentary in Manchester today, so to prep I just watched the ROH World and Pure unification match against Daniel Bryan in Liverpool for the first time. With everything in mind, those bloody head-butt spots made me feel physically sick.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Shifte said:


> Scottish wrestling seems cool. I don't know much about British Wrestling - is it one big UK wide community, or would you say it is regional/national? I'd be quite interested in Scottish wrestling as I think the 'patter' would be hilarious and I might be able to attend it. UK wide wrestling wouldn't interest me that much.


Over the years everyone has seemed to stay in their own region with only the top workers going between up and down the country.

Up here in Scotland I'd say there is an outstanding core of wrestlers that are all coming through at the same time, in addition to a few veterans. Most guys work most of the promotions in Scotland with a guy like Noam Dar working down south quite often.

Plenty of Scottish based shows to attend though.


----------



## Lilou

I'm desperate to go see a Scottish show, from what I've heard, they're so much fun. Once I pass my driving test, I'm definitely taking a road trip.


----------



## Rah

Lilou said:


> Thanks for the all star posts, I've been meaning to get to one of their shows for ages, haven't been since I was tiny.
> 
> So sad to hear about Mick McManus.


I really envy everyone who has opportunities to see wrestling live, considering I cannot but, outside of PWG, ASW would be my most favourite promotion to kick it to. If their vibe all those years ago was similar to how it was today, I don't think I'd be able to have any fonder childhood memories.

Not even exaggerating. The kids sound like they have an utter blast.


----------



## Lilou

Rah said:


> I really envy everyone who has opportunities to see wrestling live, considering I cannot but, outside of PWG, ASW would be my most favourite promotion to kick it to. If their vibe all those years ago was similar to how it was today, I don't think I'd be able to have any fonder childhood memories.
> 
> Not even exaggerating. The kids sound like they have an utter blast.


I have so many fond memories of their shows as a kid, the talent always made you feel a part of the show, it was amazing. IPW:UK was great for that too.


----------



## Nige™

Hoping to go to my first PCW (Preston City Wrestling) show on Saturday. Lita, Shelton Benjamin, Goldust, Chris Masters, Steiners, Doug Williams amongst those who'll be there. I'll get to see Noam Dar too, Dave Rayne as well. If I feel better we'll be going.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Nige™ said:


> Hoping to go to my first PCW (Preston City Wrestling) show on Saturday. Lita, Shelton Benjamin, Goldust, Chris Masters, Steiners, Doug Williams amongst those who'll be there. I'll get to see Noam Dar too, Dave Rayne as well. If I feel better we'll be going.


I gotta check out Preston. Has a good rep. 

I need to check out more UK based promotions because ICW is sick. 

Anyone have a top 5 list? I know England has a few and Scotland has at least two others besides ICW.


----------



## Shepard

I'm heading out to Preston for the Friday and Saturday shows too. Looking forward to it for sure. Hoping Benjamin is motivated for it, one of the guys im going with is a massive mark for him.

I need to see that Kash/Williams tag, that team is greatness.


----------



## Nige™

I can't believe that my little hometown of Preston has had this reputable promotion for a while now without me being aware of it. I really hope I feel better for Saturday night so I can get there. Pity Lita's not actually wrestling.


----------



## seabs

*Live reports from both of you please.*


----------



## Nige™

Seabs said:


> *Live reports from both of you please.*


Sod that! I'll be happy just with going, feel so rough. My mate's not happy with me keeping him waiting. There's still tickets left so we can pay on door and it's only £15. Worth going just for this:






Gutted The Million Dollar Man was there and I didn't know!:sad:


----------



## flag sabbath

I'll be at both shows & will feed back. Nige, I've no idea how you've managed to avoid the PCW hype around town for the last two years. It is noteworthy that neither show has sold out in advance - especially after last time's success with DiBiase, Dreamer, Steen & Gargano. I'm sure they'll fill the place on the night, but I think they've overdone it with the way past their prime names this time & it hasn't paid off. I'm hoping for a 'surprise' Williams title win, so he can face Dar in August's Iron Man match, but I'm not holding my breath. Also reckon The Steiners will win the belts on night one & drop them to Team Single on Saturday.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

flag sabbath said:


> I'll be at both shows & will feed back. Nige, I've no idea how you've managed to avoid the PCW hype around town for the last two years. It is noteworthy that neither show has sold out in advance - especially after last time's success with DiBiase, Dreamer, Steen & Gargano. I'm sure they'll fill the place on the night, but I think *they've overdone it* with the way past their prime names this time & it hasn't paid off. I'm hoping for a 'surprise' Williams title win, so he can face Dar in August's Iron Man match, but I'm not holding my breath. Also reckon The Steiners will win the belts on night one & drop them to Team Single on Saturday.


The single biggest reason why British Wrestling has stagnated for decades.




RoosterSmith said:


> I gotta check out Preston. Has a good rep.
> 
> I need to check out more UK based promotions because ICW is sick.
> 
> Anyone have a top 5 list? I know England has a few and Scotland has at least two others besides ICW.


Everyone will have different opinions but ICW has pretty much shot to the top of the list in the last year. 4FW and PCW always pop up though. Scottish Wrestling Alliance is my local promotion and I can only speak about the in-ring product positively.


----------



## Lane

Anyone seen Progress Chapter 6? Thinking of ordering the dvd.


----------



## just1988

*I was working tonight, so couldn't make it to PCW but I'll be going along with Gunner14 tomorrow, should be pretty decent. Anyone who sees me, come say hello would be good to meet a few other WF'ers.*


----------



## Lilou

Lane said:


> Anyone seen Progress Chapter 6? Thinking of ordering the dvd.


Chapter Six was incredible, the Richochet match was awesome and The London Riots tag match was brilliant too. A really good card, I'd go for it.

I'm definitely going to see a PCW show before the year is out, I've heard so many good things about them.


----------



## flag sabbath

Well, both my PCW title change predictions happened. Williams pinned T-Bone in a pretty mundane affair. Crowd was dead & disinterested for most of it, but popped huge for the 'surprise'. Really hope they've got Williams booked to face Dar in August's Iron Man match. Steiners beat Fight Club with the top rope bulldog double team after GM Nigel McGuinness ordered a restart when Fight Club got themselves deliberately DQ'd. This was better than I'd feared - Rick & Scott had their working boots on & the fans were well into the Steiners' signature spots. I'm assuming T-Bone & Rampage get the belts tomorrow night.

Over all a fairly lacklustre show. The majority of the crowd was obviously there to see the imports, so between the big pops there was little sustained heat. MotN was the all-action four-way opener between Ligero, Kirkby, Travis & Hayes. Ligero won to become number one contender to Dave Rayne's Cruiserweight title (which he hasn't defended once in four months). There was also a decent elimination four-way with Mastiff, Moss, Rampage & Masters, which Masters took after a lengthy segment with Rampage. Davids vs. Bubblegum was short & messy, and Dar vs. Hope was fine, but totally dead.


----------



## just1988

flag sabbath said:


> Well, both my PCW title change predictions happened. Williams pinned T-Bone in a pretty mundane affair. Crowd was dead & disinterested for most of it, but popped huge for the 'surprise'. Really hope they've got Williams booked to face Dar in August's Iron Man match. Steiners beat Fight Club with the top rope bulldog double team after GM Nigel McGuinness ordered a restart when Fight Club got themselves deliberately DQ'd. This was better than I'd feared - Rick & Scott had their working boots on & the fans were well into the Steiners' signature spots. I'm assuming T-Bone & Rampage get the belts tomorrow night.
> 
> Over all a fairly lacklustre show. The majority of the crowd was obviously there to see the imports, so between the big pops there was little sustained heat. MotN was the all-action four-way opener between Ligero, Kirkby, Travis & Hayes. Ligero won to become number one contender to Dave Rayne's Cruiserweight title (which he hasn't defended once in four months). There was also a decent elimination four-way with Mastiff, Moss, Rampage & Masters, which Masters took after a lengthy segment with Rampage. Davids vs. Bubblegum was short & messy, and Dar vs. Hope was fine, but totally dead.


*Cheers

Card for tomorrow's show?*


----------



## flag sabbath

just1988 said:


> *Cheers
> 
> Card for tomorrow's show?*


Oh god. Off the top of my head: Steiners vs. Team Single, Masters vs. Travis, Rayne vs. Goldust, Davids vs. Banks (Lita as ref), some kinda six-way (feat. Dar, Mastiff & Allmark) and, oh shit, Williams vs. Hayes, so maybe both belts will switch again.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Everyone will have different opinions but ICW has pretty much shot to the top of the list in the last year. 4FW and PCW always pop up though. Scottish Wrestling Alliance is my local promotion and I can only speak about the in-ring product positively.


Thanks man, will check both of them out when I get a chance.


----------



## just1988

At PCW now, forgot how awful the long wait is after doors open with no seating.

Quick thought half way through the show. 

*can't believe how big Shelton Benjamin is in person, the guy is jacked!

*can't believe Chris Masters bled, especially on a show with Nigel McGuinness on it. He came out after the Match and was visibly annoyed.

*Lita is incredibly hot in person, wow!


----------



## flag sabbath

just1988 said:


> At PCW now, forgot how awful the long wait is after doors open with no seating.
> 
> Quick thought half way through the show.
> 
> *can't believe how big Shelton Benjamin is in person, the guy is jacked!
> 
> *can't believe Chris Masters bled, especially on a show with Nigel McGuinness on it. He came out after the Match and was visibly annoyed.
> 
> *Lita is incredibly hot in person, wow!


You definitely picked the better of the two nights to attend - crowd was hotter, matches stronger. I really enjoyed the first half, second was patchy.

Did Masters definitely blade? I wondered if maybe he ran himself into the ringpost a little too enthusiastically. Either way, Masters vs. Trav II was a bonafide **** MOTYC for my money.

Great to see Allmark win the opener - hopefully this means he'll be facing a certain legend rumoured for November's shows. Davids vs. CJ was rough in places, but way better than April's run-in with Bubblegum last night. Benjamin vs. Kirkby was disappointingly one-sided. Kirkby got a couple of flurries in, but never looked like troubling Shelton, which goes against the PCW imports tradition.

Manson and Bubblegum had an anti-Indy comedy classic, which segued into The Steiners dropping the belts without doing the job (yawn) by having Team Single get the pin on Fight Club in a decent three-way. Goldust also avoided putting anyone over all weekend, downing Dave Rayne via DQ. Rayne's pre- & post-match antics were better than the bout itself, although to be fair, Dustin didn't phone it in.

Over the moon to see Williams retain, setting up the Iron Man match with Dar. Joey Hayes is a fine Cruiserweight, but in no way is he ready for the Heavyweight strap (or indeed a 60 minute match). Williams carried the bulk of a good main event.


----------



## just1988

flag sabbath said:


> You definitely picked the better of the two nights to attend - crowd was hotter, matches stronger. I really enjoyed the first half, second was patchy.
> 
> Did Masters definitely blade? I wondered if maybe he ran himself into the ringpost a little too enthusiastically. Either way, Masters vs. Trav II was a bonafide **** MOTYC for my money.
> 
> Great to see Allmark win the opener - hopefully this means he'll be facing a certain legend rumoured for November's shows. Davids vs. CJ was rough in places, but way better than April's run-in with Bubblegum last night. Benjamin vs. Kirkby was disappointingly one-sided. Kirkby got a couple of flurries in, but never looked like troubling Shelton, which goes against the PCW imports tradition.
> 
> Manson and Bubblegum had an anti-Indy comedy classic, which segued into The Steiners dropping the belts without doing the job (yawn) by having Team Single get the pin on Fight Club in a decent three-way. Goldust also avoided putting anyone over all weekend, downing Dave Rayne via DQ. Rayne's pre- & post-match antics were better than the bout itself, although to be fair, Dustin didn't phone it in.
> 
> Over the moon to see Williams retain, setting up the Iron Man match with Dar. Joey Hayes is a fine Cruiserweight, but in no way is he ready for the Heavyweight strap (or indeed a 60 minute match). Williams carried the bulk of a good main event.


*I don't think he bladed, it looked like a hard-way from the shape of the gash on his head. I was a little disturbed with him wiping the blood off his face with the palms of his hands/fingers and he proceeded to shake them off, splattering blood all over the place then he proceeded to clap his bloody hands with fans on the front row.

Really enjoyed the Manon match, was probably the most fun match I've ever seen live. I noticed Bubblegum sat next to you during the Steiners match, where they did phone it in though. Rick tried a little but at his age, didn't seem to have much to offer.

Was really happy with Goldust/Masters contribution, Lita...not so much although she was stunning in person. Was glad Williams won too but his match seemed to bore the crowd, hopefully he can put a better show on with Dar in August.*


----------



## seabs

*Glad Masters/Travis delivered again. Williams/Dar over 60 minutes sounds painful. Not bad but painful to watch. For me at least. *


----------



## Nige™

I'm gonna have to go to that August one. Heard some great things about Noam Dar and enjoyed some good cracks about Cena/Ryback with him on Twitter too.


----------



## Gunner14

Enjoyed most of the PCW show last night. It was my 1st ever British Wrestling show and i enjoyed the majority of it.

Ring is painfully small though it makes the matches seem weird. 

1st match was a fun match you can tell the guys put alot of effort into actually being characters Mr Tassel (i forget his real name but he had tassels on) El Ligero, Super Sam and Dean Allmark was really enjoyable few comedy spots the crowd enjoyed it aswell.

The Inter Gender match was a bit awkward. Lita as ref looked uninterested and April Davids didnt look convincing enough to get the win over a male competitor. High spirited but didnt really get into this match.

Chris Travis vs Chris Masters was a good match given alot of time aswell. Only problem with this match was when your in a small venue with no seating dont go fighting in the crowd because theirs no cameras so 70% of the audience cant see whats going on so by the time they finally got back to the ring i was losing interest. They had a few really good spots a chair spot in the corner which ended with Chris Travis doing a very convincing very well executed Sweet Chin Music was highlight of the night.

Shelton Benjamin vs some guy - was a good little match. Benjamin put some decent effort in to entertain the crowd

then was intermission.

Bubblegum vs Madman Manson was entertaining whilst silly. Madman being anti wrestling randomly stopping the match to point out NO you cant do that its not a realistic move, or dont try a leg takedown they never work. before performing whatever move he just called. Got alot of laughs. Led into the Steiners.

Now the Steiners are basically the only reason i went the classic Rick Steiner takes an epically long beating before tagging in Scotty to clean house was fun but the ending was a bit crap with Scott Steiner literally just pushed out of the ring.

Dave Rayne vs Golddust was next which again was a good houseshow match liked the comedy spot with Dave Rayne having a cup in so the shattered dreams not working only to recieve two more after he took it out. Golddust put some decent effort into the match so was worth seeing.

Main Event.

Doug Williams vs Joey Hayes - A good technical match but this isnt a kind of wrestling style thats going to engage the crowd. When watching someone like Doug Williams i automatically become silent to simply enjoy the match and try to keep up with his chains and move transistions and i think alot of the other people in the crowd did the same because while the match was entertaining and good the majority of crowd was silent.

SO to close i enjoyed the show and will deff be going to more PCW events. I dont think ill be going on August 2nd though because i dont fancy seeing Doug Williams wrestle for an hour. But will deff be looking at the November supershows


----------



## Shepard

Yeah I just got back and had a blast at the whole weekend. Second night was definitely stronger but I thought the opener on the first night was good and the elimination four way was solid too. Steiners were better than I thought they'd be and its nice to be able to say I've seen Scott in person and he's fucking huge.

Seabs should love the opener on the second night b/c I thought Allmark totally ruled in it. I actually dug the intergender match for what it was, even if Lita was a bit pointless in it (super fucking hot mind). Masters/Travis was easily match of the weekend although I didn't catch all of it. Met him and Shelton in nandos before the show and he came across as a really nice guy and you can tell how much he just enjoys working (not sure if i can say the same for Shelton). Sheltons match was better than I thought it'd be and hes really big in person. Certainly didn't hate it.

Manson/Bubblegum ruled and had me in stitches, saw Manson at Nigels comedy thing after the first night too and I'd say that's worth seeing purely because he rips into wrestlers he hates (Raven). Agreed with flag that Dave Raynes pre and post match stuff was better than the actual match and I was only really half paying attention to the Steiners dropping the belts since I was at the bar. Main event was fun though, especially for Dougs finisher. Might go to the August show even though I'm not huge on the idea of the iron man, apparently Doug and Noam had a good match on the pre show so it could be alright. I'll definitely be going back though.

@Gunner Tassels is Danny Hope btw. He totally grew on me this weekend.


----------



## seabs

*Did they do another Q&A with the imports? I really enjoyed the Xmas one, although mostly for Morrison. 

Sounds like I might skip Night 1 then if they're sold separately.*


----------



## Shepard

idk i didnt go, I should've asked the people I spoke to who went but eh. I watched the festive fury one the other day and thought it was really fun, I preferred the spring slam one mind.

I'll probably pick up both b/c I imagine both will be better on a rewatch. I dont think I was in a good spot to make the dvd myself though :side:


----------



## MKKID28

Southside has some free matches on it's youtube channel, if no one knows about it.
http://www.youtube.com/user/SouthsideWrestling?feature=watch


----------



## Cactus

4FW said:


> Spoiler


:mark: 

So yeah, that's the line-up to 4FW's October tour with Michinoku Pro. When this tour was announced, I was just expecting them to bring back Hayato with some other random Japanese legend and slap on the Michinoku Pro name to draw in puro fans, but they really went all-out with these shows.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Scottish Wrestling Alliance: Glory or Perdition
*Title vs Career Street Fight*
Mikey Whiplash vs John 'The Bomb' Graham

The Bomb has been the big man in Scottish wrestling for a number of years now but his career has been winding down due to injuries and growing a business outside of wrestling. That's in addition to becoming the co-owner of SWA.

After winning the 2012 Battlezone, a 30 man over the top battle royal, to become the number 1 contender to the Scottish Heavyweight Championship, The Bomb decided to have his match in his hometown of Motherwell. With The Bomb chosing the date and match type. Whiplash demanded that The Bombs career was on the line.


----------



## Groovemachine

Oh man. SO much Michinoku Pro goodness. Hayato/Kenou is a must on one of those nights (preferably in the Bristol venue, for selfish reasons!), and I hope Pete Dunne gets another outing against one of these guys.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

October 19th at York Hall in London - Rev Pro are bringing in Hiroshi Tanahashi for his first European appearance. Andy Quildan's already one of my favourite booker/promoters in the UK and he's pretty much cemented that one right there.


----------



## seabs

*Shame he keeps ripping people off on DVDs though.*


----------



## tigermaskfan23

So what british wrestling organizations are there?


----------



## blackycfc

ICW in glasgow tonight

be drunken grappling warfare as usual


----------



## COPkilla

Seabs said:


> *Shame he keeps ripping people off on DVDs though.*


How so?


----------



## seabs

*He's ripped me off twice by either never sending a DVD out or not replacing a faulty one. Heard about similar issues from a couple of other people too.*


----------



## Dusty's Muffler

GetStokedOnIt said:


> October 19th at York Hall in London - Rev Pro are bringing in Hiroshi Tanahashi for his first European appearance. Andy Quildan's already one of my favourite booker/promoters in the UK and he's pretty much cemented that one right there.


I'm buzzing for this saturday and will definitely be getting tickets to see tanashi.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

tigermaskfan23 said:


> So what british wrestling organizations are there?


Honestly, it'd be more worth your time reading through the thread to see what people have to say. I can only highly recommend Scottish Wrestling Alliance and Insane Championship Wrestling in Scotland.


----------



## flag sabbath

I'd heard a rumour a while back, but PCW have just announced Jushin Liger for their November shows :mark:


----------



## Chismo

Liger vs. Ligero, holy fuck that needs to happen. :mark:


----------



## flag sabbath

They originally said the winner of the 1/6 six-way would be facing someone big in November, but didn't announce as much on the night, possibly because it was reduced to a four-way due to injuries. Anyway, Dean Allmark won that match, so maybe, just maybe....


----------



## inviz345

loads they is total coverage of the uk
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Professional_wrestling_promotions_in_the_United_Kingdom

i got to 34 than gave up


----------



## flag sabbath

Yep, it's Liger vs. Allmark at PCW Supershow 3 on 16/11 :cheer


----------



## seabs




----------



## Shepard

kay i pretty much have to get to that supershow now. masters/travis III also :mark:


----------



## Rah

Rev Pro are doing Mastiff/DH Smith Vs Simmonz/Rampage Brown this weekend in London.


----------



## Lilou

So glad I'm going to rev pro this weekend, it should be a pretty sweet show.


----------



## Gunner14

Shepard said:


> kay i pretty much have to get to that supershow now. masters/travis III also :mark:


Thought they would do Kevin Steen vs Travis. they've put the Travis/Steen twitter story from feb back on the main page and Steen is at the supershows.


----------



## flag sabbath

It's a two-night deal, so you're probably both right.


----------



## Nige™

This August show looks like it might have to be my first PCW gig. Time for some research watching some vids, check all these guys out.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Scottish Wrestling Alliance have just announced Ultimo Dragon for the Battlezone event on October 12th in Motherwell.

I think this may be the first 'big' import they've brought in, but it'll be their biggest show of the year so I cant really complain. It'll more or less mark a year that I've been going to local show's so looking forward to it.


----------



## flag sabbath

PCW has a show the night before that with one import slot still to be announced. An appearance from Asai would more than make up for the returns of Elgin & Richards.


----------



## just1988

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Scottish Wrestling Alliance have just announced Ultimo Dragon for the Battlezone event on October 12th in Motherwell.
> 
> I think this may be the first 'big' import they've brought in, but it'll be their biggest show of the year so I cant really complain. It'll more or less mark a year that I've been going to local show's so looking forward to it.





flag sabbath said:


> PCW has a show the night before that with one import slot still to be announced. An appearance from Asai would more than make up for the returns of Elgin & Richards.


*What an import! Would love to see him @ PCW, gunna have to get myself out to Futureshock as well in July. Might even take Amy!*


----------



## flag sabbath

PCW have just announced Ultimo Dragon for 11/10. They just need to round out my early '90s heroes by flying in Atsushi Onita for an Exploding Chandelier Deathmatch.


----------



## Shepard

Ultimo's a cool addition and all but since he's the only import I care about on that night (lol Richards, Elgin and the Pope) I'll probably skip it since it's right in the middle of my uni semester anyway.


----------



## just1988

*Don't know is anyone's seen but PCW are doing an open audition, looking for their next ring announcer.

*






http://www.facebook.com/events/344800862309700/


----------



## TCO200

Hi guys another PCW attendee here

Although I've only been to the last two I kind of wish they would stick to uk guys as the November show looks over booked with imports, Steen and Liger etc is great but Hardcore Holly?

Anyway I've got front row seats for the next two shows and will buy November tickets on Saturday

I'm also not ashamed to admit I have Tasselmania


----------



## Nige™

Yeah I must admit I hardly wet myself with excitement at the announcement of Bob Holly. Dragon & Liger though.:mark:


----------



## just1988

*They book the likes of Bob Holly more for the pre-show purposes, I would have thought. So they can sell photo-ops and the chance to meet him and get your merch signed. Plus it adds a bit of variety to the show. When Chris Masters turned up, nobody thought he was going to be motivated, never mind putting on 2 really good matches. That's the risk they take with all imports really but I'm willing to give everyone a chance.*


----------



## seabs

*I imagine Holly is probably touring his book anyway so maybe he was in the country already at the time. He'll draw some people for his book. *


> When Chris Masters turned up, nobody thought he was going to be motivated, never mind putting on 2 really good matches.


*What? Anyone who's followed Masters since 2009 knew he was gonna have a good match with someone as capable as Travis.*


----------



## Lilou

just1988 said:


> *Don't know is anyone's seen but PCW are doing an open audition, looking for their next ring announcer.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/events/344800862309700/


You definitely have my vote. You'd be brilliant as the new announcer.


----------



## just1988

Seabs said:


> *What? Anyone who's followed Masters since 2009 knew he was gonna have a good match with someone as capable as Travis.*


*Okay, I'll rephrase that.

Nobody I spoke to thought Masters would have a decent match when he turned up.*



Lilou said:


> You definitely have my vote. You'd be brilliant as the new announcer.


*Thanks man, I appreciate it *


----------



## Cactus

I decided to make the long journey to check out Rev Pro for the first time and I have to say it was a very good show despite a few flaws. The last train we could of gotten was at 11.35 and the show ran very over the advertised 10.30 finish time and it left me felling quite on edge that we could possibly miss out on seeing Liger in the flesh, who was pretty much the reason why we made the long trek to London to see the show. This hindered my enjoyment of the two matches that went on before Liger/Devitt.

Every match on the card was at least decent and there really wasn't a single match that I would say was below average. Williams/Takahashi was the most underwhelming as I was really looking forward to see what Takahashi was like outside of being a jobber in NJPW and he really didn't look like anything special.

The match of the night has to go to the Project Ego/The Swords of Essex match. It felt like a PWG match that starts of with some light-hearted comedy antics and then broke down to an insane spotfest with plenty of cool double team moves that I haven't seen before.

The main event was pretty good, but nothing mind-blowing. Like I said, it was worth seeing just for Liger alone. The match felt like both guys were just soullessly trading their big moves for the delight of the hot crowd. It was a great live experience, just not something I think would hold up on tape.

Overall, it was a good show. However, I'd doubt I'll make the trek to London again to check these guys out as it's was a lot of money and I doubt that could bring in a guy that I'd go all out to see more than Liger did at this guy.


----------



## Groovemachine

Oh man. IPW:UK 9th Anniversary show on September 29th at the Broxbourne Civic Hall has a stellar main event lined up...

International Tag Team Match
- The Leaders Of The New School, Marty Scurll & Zack Sabre Jr vs. The High-Flying International Tandem of AR Fox & Ricochet!


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Went to the rev pro show as well last night. The organisation for the whole show wasn't the best even the meet and greet before hand. Every match on the show was decent with scurll/mckinnon probably being the worst but not for the lack of trying but the pacing of the show didn't help. Also i don't think Marty being over as a heel helped either. I really hated the swords of essex but think project ego are great so the tag match was good. Seeing Liger live was great. I didn't see the point of rollerball rocco being there. He was in the crowd for like the first half of the show and sat looking at his phone for most of the Williams/takahashi match which i thought was quite good. Overall quite a large crowd for a british show, which can only be a positive with such a solid card from top to bottom.


----------



## TCO200

Anyone else think that the PCW owner comes across as a bit snappy at times on twitter and Facebook? Anyone who questions anything he snaps back in a really cocky way

That said I have a feeling he's going to pull a DDP Yoga and appearance out and all will be forgiven


----------



## just1988

TCO200 said:


> Anyone else think that the PCW owner comes across as a bit of a cock at times on twitter and Facebook? Anyone who questions anything he snaps back in a really cocky way
> 
> That said I have a feeling he's going to pull a DDP Yoga and appearance out and all will be forgiven


*I have noticed that whoever does the facebook page, he does bite when they get people tryna be dicks. He just leave it to other fans on there, who will usually jump to their defence straight away.*


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Just seen on the rev pro october show with tanahashi and bret hart is going to have devitt vs ricochet. Pretty big show already.


----------



## Rah

Please like 4WF's Facebook page.

Just 40 more likes and we'll get the Omega/Sabre match absolutely free. Come on, do it for the betterment of your own life.


----------



## N-Zone

Rah said:


> Please like 4WF's Facebook page.
> 
> Just 40 more likes and we'll get the Omega/Sabre match absolutely free. Come on, do it for the betterment of your own life.


I was there for that match and can confirm it's pretty darn awesome. So yeah, go like the page people!


----------



## sayne

Anyone know anything about this Kelvin Brawl in Glasgow?










Victor from Still Game against the guy from Videogaiden


skip to about 27:00 for their Andy Kaufman/Jerry Lawler style hype show. Strangely amusing





Also featuring the legendary Grado


----------



## flag sabbath

It's funny... I've heard of all the wrestlers on that poster, but I've no idea who the slebs are.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

sayne said:


> Anyone know anything about this Kelvin Brawl in Glasgow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victor from Still Game against the guy from Videogaiden
> 
> 
> skip to about 27:00 for their Andy Kaufman/Jerry Lawler style hype show. Strangely amusing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also featuring the legendary Grado


It's a total disgrace. They appeared on a Scottish TV the other night and made the whole thing look a farce. The pantomime-esque back and forth between them is utter tripe as well.

The show is essentially an ICW card that has did little to nothing to actually promote Scottish Wrestling. All it's done is lower it's stock by putting two guys who've had next to no training in a main event, purely because they're arguably famous faces in Scotland.

I still hope that it's a great show for the people attending and that it's a good send off for the Legendary Kelvin Hall, but I hope to never see the imaginary cavalcade these two have amassed to be anywhere near a wrestling match again.


----------



## Obfuscation

Rah said:


> Please like 4WF's Facebook page.
> 
> Just 40 more likes and we'll get the Omega/Sabre match absolutely free. Come on, do it for the betterment of your own life.


Done.

Well, that was about the best way to make a debut post in this thread. I'm here via Seabs constant praising of random UK Indie lads. _(name dropping plug, for shame.) _I'll eventually check out more. Plus, I like Zack Sabre Jr.


----------



## Rah

Arigatou.

We're up five likes since last night. I'm not sure of how much came from this board but thanks if you did. It all helps.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm part of the solution.

Watched the Zack Sabre Jr & Marty Scurll vs Mark Haskins & Jonathan Gresham tag that was posted in the MOTYC thread. Safe to say the more detailed post will appear in that said thread tomorrow b/c it's plenty made my candidates thread, but I'll give a swift plug in saying it's a metric ton of fun to check out. Makes you long for more ultra babyface tandems in the current state of wrestling. Sabre Jr & Scrull are the modern day English equivalent of The Rockers.


----------



## AlexanderMcGuire

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> It's a total disgrace. They appeared on a Scottish TV the other night and made the whole thing look a farce. The pantomime-esque back and forth between them is utter tripe as well.
> 
> The show is essentially an ICW card that has did little to nothing to actually promote Scottish Wrestling. All it's done is lower it's stock by putting two guys who've had next to no training in a main event, purely because they're arguably famous faces in Scotland.
> 
> I still hope that it's a great show for the people attending and that it's a good send off for the Legendary Kelvin Hall, but I hope to never see the imaginary cavalcade these two have amassed to be anywhere near a wrestling match again.


This.

It's a show to promote Scottish wrestling without Scotlands best wrestlers. The fact that Joe Coffey isn't on the card makes it hilarious right off the bat.


----------



## flag sabbath

PCW just uploaded a freebie to promote their Halloween show.... DAVE RAYNE!!!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

AlexanderMcGuire said:


> This.
> 
> It's a show to promote Scottish wrestling without Scotlands best wrestlers. The fact that Joe Coffey isn't on the card makes it hilarious right off the bat.


Indeed. He aired his feelings about it on twitter today. Also, I thought Lionheart had retired or is he only in it for good paydays now?


----------



## Obfuscation

Been hearing some buzz about El Ligero. Got my chance to see what he's capable of.


----------



## flag sabbath

Obfuscation said:


> Been hearing some buzz about El Ligero. Got my chance to see what he's capable of.


Oh jeez, don't judge Ligero by that stupid match I posted above. Here's a better example


----------



## Obfuscation

Well then. vs Tozawa. That'll do just fine.


----------



## Cactus

Rah said:


> Please like 4WF's Facebook page.
> 
> Just 40 more likes and we'll get the Omega/Sabre match absolutely free. Come on, do it for the betterment of your own life.


Awesome news. I really hope they release Pete Dunne/Fujita Jr. Hayato soon too. I haven't seen it, but I've heard it's violently stiff, even more so than Hayato's match with ZSJ. 






They also posted this today. Only features their home-grown talent, but it's a very fun little match.


----------



## Rah

I've seen both men before, somewhere. Fun match, indeed, even if I'm souring on Muslims constantly being portrayed as heels.


----------



## Shifte

Kelvin Brawl seems to have been a success. I checked Joe Coffey's Twitter, and at the end he and a few others came out and battered Hemphill and Florence. Like I said earlier; I'm not knowledgable about Scottish wrestling, but a few random people I know who aren't interested in ANY wrestling asked me about it after the Scotland Tonight interview. I think the Kelvin Brawl did its job.


----------



## Rah

Saw that Frankie Boyle made an appearance. I assume he made a "no-holds barred" rant on why Scotland needs independence.


----------



## Shifte

Rah said:


> Saw that Frankie Boyle made an appearance. I assume he made a "no-holds barred" rant on why Scotland needs independence.


Haha. Most of Scotland's big comics are actually pro indy, interestingly. Greg Hemphill, Kevin Bridges, Frankie Boyle, Elain C Smith and Robert Florence have pinned their colours to the mast. Billy Connolly used to be openly unionist, but lately said he didn't understand enough about it. I think Susan Calman is Unionist... or at least neutral. 

Anyway - I'm just glad it raised some awareness about Scottish wrestling. It'd be cool if it got a slot on STV at some point.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

The notion that this raised the awareness of Scottish Wrestling is utter bullshit. No one was talking about wrestling who wasn't talking about it before hand. The only things I heard Non-wrestling fans talk about was Frankie Boyle showing up and Jim Watt knocking Johnny Moss out, although they did just call him 'thon english guy'.

If this is them, being the comedians, trying to get behind Scottish Wrestling to get it on to Scottish TV then that's fair enough. It was a great send off for the venue I'm sure, and the production would have been better than any Scottish Wrestling event before.

Also, the pro-independence stuff is starting to churn my stomach. A pro wrestling event where you have had a Canadian as one of the headliners and Irish and English people on the show is not the place to be trotting out the same auld shite about independence.


----------



## Shifte

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> The notion that this raised the awareness of Scottish Wrestling is utter bullshit. No one was talking about wrestling who wasn't talking about it before hand. The only things I heard Non-wrestling fans talk about was Frankie Boyle showing up and Jim Watt knocking Johnny Moss out, although they did just call him 'thon english guy'.
> 
> If this is them, being the comedians, trying to get behind Scottish Wrestling to get it on to Scottish TV then that's fair enough. It was a great send off for the venue I'm sure, and the production would have been better than any Scottish Wrestling event before.
> 
> Also, the pro-independence stuff is starting to churn my stomach. A pro wrestling event where you have had a Canadian as one of the headliners and Irish and English people on the show is not the place to be trotting out the same auld shite about independence.


Quite a few people were talking about it after Scotland Tonight, I can assure you. It might be worth nothing long term, but you never know. 

On the other topic, I need to first state that I am pro independence. You should know my bias before hearing my opinion:

I'm not sure why you think the nationalities of a few wrestlers matters. Hemphill is a Scottish-Canadian, rather than just a Canadian. He is actually pro Independence, too. It's not a narrow minded viewpoint; I mean, the SNP have French and English MSPs. I'm half English myself, and I am very comfortable in supporting a Yes Vote in 2014. 

Still, I think it was a weird and inappropriate subject to bring up at a wrestling event. I'm uncomfortable whenever there is only one side of an argument being presented to an audience, and I'd rather people make up their minds based upon balanced decision making. I've been angry when I've heard stories of Unionists having the opportunity to do just that, and I'd be a hypocrite if I was okay with this.

But anyway, this isn't the thread to discuss this topic! I'm just glad people had a good time at the event, and I'll miss Kelvin Hall.


----------



## Rah

For what it's worth, I do see Frankie Boyle continually mention his speech on Twitter, with a Youtube link. He does have over a million followers so that is quite a large fanbase to get out to. I won't comment on the actual wrestlers used, nor the manner in which they conducted themselves, as I'd be talking from a point of little knowledge.

As for the message of independence "not fitting", I'd disagree. From what I gather in the past few posts this was a pro-Scottish show (actual wrestlers aside), so a pro-Scottish Independence speech seems only fair. Without turning this into a pointless debate, I honestly don't see what the furor is about Scotland taking independence. If it's a majority vote, let it be. If you're stuck with independence-pessimism I'd honestly label it a product of Britain's continued colonialism. No matter the perceived outcome (economically etc) for Scotland, if she wishes to be her own nation then that is what she should have. It's time Britain realises it doesn't have a hold over her colonies, anymore. This isn't 1813.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

It wasn't a pro-Scottish show. It was a show that only served to put over Comedian headliners. Having now seen the video of the conclusion, it's even worse than a pro-independence speech in that it came off very tongue in cheek despite Frankie being an avid pro-independence supporter.

I'm not swayed either way because I don't have any problems with how things are as part of the union. However, I've not had anyone shoving the Union down my throat. For people supporting Independence, you'd think they'd let people have an Independent opinion.



Shifte said:


> Quite a few people were talking about it after Scotland Tonight, I can assure you. It might be worth nothing long term, but you never know.


People may have been talking about it, but not because of Scottish Wrestling. 

If in the end it leads to increased prosperity for Wrestling in Scotland, then I have no complaints.


----------



## Rah

I suppose the only middle ground to take is in saying it could have been done better but the results should be waited upon. Perhaps a naive remark to make, but I'd assume any baby steps forward are welcomed, considering I don't consider it possible to go too far backwards here.

As a fan of wrestling in general, and outside of my political beliefs/geographic positioning, I do hope it serves its purpose in growing the sport.


----------



## Shepard

ocool. im not going to this show but this would at least be fun.


----------



## Austin 3:65

I've been training for two months now with GWA (Grimsby Wrestling Academy) who hold shows every month in Grimsby and Lincolnshire under the Real Deal Wrestling promotion. I took part in the 30-man GWA Rumble on Friday which was my first live show in front of 250 fans and also featured El Ligero so that made my debut quite special. 

The next show in July features a series of matches showcasing the talents of GWA and Stixx's House of Pain in Nottingham so that should be a cracking show.

The August show features Sabu so that will be unmissable for any wrestling fan in my opinion! The show in May was main-evented by Kid Kash vs Spyda who is one of the most talented British wrestlers out there, the match is definitely worth a watch on YouTube!

GWA and RDW are set to make a lot of progress over the coming months.


----------



## Rah

So, we got it!


----------



## just1988

*I'm going to my first Futureshock show in about 10 days in Stockport, really looking forward to the show. If any of y'all are there give me a holla*


----------



## Groovemachine

Nice little match that Omega/Sabre Jr encounter. Crowd can be a bit irksome with their random shoddy chanting but Omega and Zack seem to gel pretty well and there's some lovely mat work in there. Good stuff, especially for a freebie


----------



## seannnn

The British Wrestling Round Up Show is on after Wrestletalk at 1130 again on Challenge tonight  Seems to be on once a month or so now


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

seannnn said:


> The British Wrestling Round Up Show is on after Wrestletalk at 1130 again on Challenge tonight  Seems to be on once a month or so now


It's quite terrible, sadly.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

just1988 said:


> *I'm going to my first Futureshock show in about 10 days in Stockport, really looking forward to the show. If any of y'all are there give me a holla*












Keep an eye out for a dude called Cyanide. Me and my brother mark out for him whenever we see him... Awesome wrestler and athletic as hell.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

I'm a Futureshock regular but haven't been to the last couple after moving back home after graduating university.

On the note of British wrestling that I *am* attending, good golly Miss Molly, Revolution Pro Wrestling just keep churning out potentially great matches for their 19th October Uprising show in London.

Just announced:










Hopefully Richards will actually show up this time after I was witness to his multiple no shows at Futureshock last year. Never seen Sabre in the flesh either but have heard great things.

That match stands aside the insanely exciting prospect of seeing Prince Devitt and Ricochet go head to head in London, as well Colt Cabana in action, an appearance from Bret Hart and of course the European début of many people's best wrestler in the world, Hiroshi Tanahashi. 

Bloody excited to spend my birthday weekend down in London and to most likely see the best wrestling I've ever witnessed in the flesh.


----------



## Groovemachine

And the 4FW/M-Pro show the night before on October 18th has Kenou vs Davey Richards. And that's not even the main event. There is some good wrestling lined up that weekend!

EDIT: And the main event for that night is Sabre Jr vs Hatayo II. YES!


----------



## Cactus

:mark:


----------



## Indianajones

ICW This Weekend !

Can't wait !


----------



## Rah

Hayato's headbutt was so vicious it not only knocked Sabre's but the arena's lights out, too.


----------



## flag sabbath

PCW have freebied Masters vs. Travis I from last December....


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

flag sabbath said:


> PCW have freebied Masters vs. Travis I from last December....


Hah, I bumped into Kris in my local swimming baths the other day. It's still real to me dammit!

Will give that a watch some time.

My Revolution Pro Wrestling Uprising tickets arrived in the post the other day, PSYCHED!


----------



## seabs

*Everyone should watch that. It's great.*


----------



## Shepard

Was just about to post it. Echo what seabs said. Cant wait for the dvd with the second on to come out. Then a third in November :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

MASTERS :mark:


----------



## Indianajones

Current Card for ICW: Daves Not Here Man:

Champion vs Champion (Both Titles on the line)

ICW Champion, Mikey Whiplash vs Zero G Champion, Wolfgang

Sabu vs Jack Jester

Grado vs Colt Cabana

Andy Wild vs Noam Dar

Last Woman Standing Match for the ICW: Fierce Females Championship:

Kaylee Ray vs Carmel

Bra and Panties Match:

Nikki Storm vs Leah Owens.

I actually think this will be the best wrestling show anywhere this year, if you can make it to Edinburgh, you should go out your way to do so.


----------



## just1988

*Just bought my tickets for the PCW August 2nd, 2nd anniversary show. Going along with Gunner14 again, would be good to meet up with anyone of here who's heading over, will most likely bump into FlagSabbath again.*


----------



## E N F O R C E R

just1988 said:


> *Just bought my tickets for the PCW August 2nd, 2nd anniversary show. Going along with Gunner14 again, would be good to meet up with anyone of here who's heading over, will most likely bump into FlagSabbath again.*


I'm going with my brother mate, my first time at PCW so I'll see you there! Just got back from Great Bear wrestling in Cheshire, my local wrestling which was awesome tonight. Damon Leigh, Cyanide and Josh Bodom are 3 awesome wrestlers. Bodom has a massive future :mark:


----------



## Lane

Fight Club Pro uploaded 4 matches recently. MK McKinan vs Chuck Taylor, Sami Callihan vs I think Clint Margera, Clint Margera vs Masada, and Dave Mastiff vs DJ Hyde


----------



## Shepard

Noam is out of the 60 minute iron man, replaced by Ligero.


Honestly I think Ligero is better equipped to wrestle vs Doug for that time so I can live w/ this.


----------



## seabs

*Man that sucks for PCW after they promoted Dar in a 60 Minute Ironman for so long. Ligero interests me just as little though.*


----------



## Jimshine

Do any of you have a good website for all the wrestling event listings in the UK?


----------



## Shepard

Seabs said:


> *Man that sucks for PCW after they promoted Dar in a 60 Minute Ironman for so long. Ligero interests me just as little though.*


idk if its him getting the same injury as before but he needs to be careful given how much people are putting on him to succeed. They've said he'll get the title shot eventually and I can see him them trying to give him the belt before the end of the year maybe. depends how they'll work doug as champion. idk if he's solely british indies now.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Shepard said:


> Noam is out of the 60 minute iron man, replaced by Ligero.
> 
> 
> Honestly I think Ligero is better equipped to wrestle vs Doug for that time so I can live w/ this.


I love Ligero, but I'd have brought in Jack Gallagher for it, personally...


----------



## flag sabbath

TheLoneShark said:


> I love Ligero, but I'd have brought in Jack Gallagher for it, personally...


That makes zero sense from a PCW perspective - it basically had to be Ligero or Trav.


----------



## TheLoneShark

flag sabbath said:


> That makes zero sense from a PCW perspective - it basically had to be Ligero or Trav.


Depends how you look at it; they rely a lot on the net marks anyway, so it's not a question of getting him over. Then again, if Dar can't be there, why are they clinging to the stipulation so hard?


----------



## TCO200

Don't want to be overly critical but this seems like daft booking from PCW

Taking Dar out is the right decision but as much as I like Ligero I don't feel like I need to watch him for an hour, plus Doug Williams lost the crowd in his match v T Bone so this one could end up awkward. Its an ironman match for the sake of it 

For the record I thought it was unneeded even with Dar, as talented as he is he often repeats spots in shorter matches so an hour is a tall ask

I hope April David's isn't Ligeros replacement for Dave Rayne


----------



## seabs

*Bringing in a guy who has never worked for the promotion before and isn't even a major wrestling name just in a UK context to work a 60 minute Ironman match for the title doesn't make any sense. They've advertised the stip for a long time now and sold tickets based on the selling point being a 60 Minute Ironman match so I guess they didn't want to take that away after advertising and selling tickets based on it. I don't think any of the 3 guys should be working a 60 minute match anyway but whatever. They said they were going to do it so they're going to do it. *


----------



## flag sabbath

I was really interested to see Dar do the Iron Man stip. He doesn't come close to matching some of the hype behind him, but he has steadily improved over the last couple of years & this would have been a strong test of his maturity & ambition. Ligero vs. Williams does nothing for me - I just hope they have an exciting match mapped out 'cos this one could die on its arse.

Gallagher actually wrestled for PCW once in 2011. Lionheart cut a promo calling him an AIDS victim & the crowd chanted "let's go ginger". I'd be happy to to see him as a PCW regular & working main events once he was established.

I went to GPW's tenth anniversary show in Hindley, near Wigan last night. Totally recommend the promotion to anyone in the North West of England. Highlight of the undercard was a very good Joey Hayes vs. Martin Kirby match, followed by a well executed turn. Double main saw CJ Banks put in a credible small heel vs. giant face performance against GPW champ Cyanide. This was followed by a really well structured 12-man, GPW (Ligero & Co.) vs. The Cause (Dave Rayne & Co.) Torneo Cibernetico that went over 40 mins & never got boring. The heels in particular were superb & it's the first time I've seen Rayne look like a proper Yano-style heel, as opposed to his narky PCW comedy character.


----------



## just1988

flag sabbath said:


> I went to GPW's tenth anniversary show in Hindley, near Wigan last night. Totally recommend the promotion to anyone in the North West of England. Highlight of the undercard was a very good Joey Hayes vs. Martin Kirby match, followed by a well executed turn. Double main saw CJ Banks put in a credible small heel vs. giant face performance against GPW champ Cyanide. This was followed by a really well structured 12-man, GPW (Ligero & Co.) vs. The Cause (Dave Rayne & Co.) Torneo Cibernetico that went over 40 mins & never got boring. The heels in particular were superb & it's the first time I've seen Rayne look like a proper Yano-style heel, as opposed to his narky PCW comedy character.


*I almost went to this show but had no way of getting back (and was too lazy to look at train times, if I'm being honest.) One of the girls I work with tends to go to a few of them because she's from Hindley, she's not really a wrestling fan but it's just something to do in town (that mindset shocked me that some people just go to wrestling because it's there and not because they follow at all.)

Looking forward to getting to another PCW show again next week (not so much the main event, I really don't think I have the attention span to watch that live in person without the benefit of a pause button.) Hopefully should be taking a mate who's never been to any kind of indy show, let's hope it's a good'n!*


----------



## Lilou

Eddie Dennis is replacing Noam Dar at Progress for the three way between Darrell Allen and Doug Williams, which should be interesting. Anyone going tomorrow?


----------



## Roux

Lilou said:


> Eddie Dennis is replacing Noam Dar at Progress for the three way between Darrell Allen and Doug Williams, which should be interesting. Anyone going tomorrow?


I am.

Shame about Noam Dar, but I like Eddie Dennis. He makes me chuckle.


----------



## Lilou

It should be a brilliant show. 

It is a shame about Dar, but Dennis is one of my favourites to watch so I can live with it, hope Noam has a speedy recovery.

Havoc/Davis should be brilliant.


----------



## Roux

I'm most excited to see Doug Williams if I'm honest


----------



## Al Borland

What's the standard of PCW like compared to some of the better North American indies? Any other British/Western European promotions I should be watching?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

TheLoneShark said:


> I love Ligero, but I'd have brought in Jack Gallagher for it, personally...


They maybe would have if he wasn't in Japan until Christmas.


----------



## seabs

Al Borland said:


> What's the standard of PCW like compared to some of the better North American indies? Any other British/Western European promotions I should be watching?


*The shows are fun which is more than can be said for a lot of NA Indies right now. Not every show is great but the big ones deliver. As for other British Indies - Revolution Pro, Progress, SWE and 4FW.*


----------



## just1988

*Anyone else going to the PCW show, come say hello! Would be good to meet some more of you guys





*


----------



## Roux

Anyone make Progress yesterday?

Gotta say, Rob Lynch really surprised me in the last man standing match. My best two matches had to of been the three-way with Doug Williams vs Darrell Alan vs Eddies Dennis, and the tag match with Project Ego vs the Hunter Brothers. I'm really liking Project Ego.

On another note, I ended up getting hit with a lemon from the hardcore match.


----------



## Shepard

Heading down PCW this afternoon. Had a blast last time and managed to convince a couple other friends to tag along this time so it should be a laugh. Can't say I care hugely for the main event so I'll probably be at the bar just as much as I'll be watching that. I like both guys its just 60 minutes is fucking long. Hope Manson/Danny Hope steals the show. Ladder match should hopefully be fun too.


----------



## Rah

You guys should watch the tourney matches up on Allmark's YT channel. Really nifty matches. Might want to mute the video, though, as there's a kid who gets grating even for me.


----------



## just1988

Just grabbing some tea then heading over to PCW with Gunner14. If you spot me, come up and say hello!


----------



## TheLoneShark

Random discussion topic: If you had to name five things you love and five things you loathe about British wrestling at the moment, what would they be?


----------



## SenorLARIATO

Roux said:


> Anyone make Progress yesterday?
> 
> Gotta say, Rob Lynch really surprised me in the last man standing match. My best two matches had to of been the three-way with Doug Williams vs Darrell Alan vs Eddies Dennis, and the tag match with Project Ego vs the Hunter Brothers. I'm really liking Project Ego.
> 
> On another note, I ended up getting hit with a lemon from the hardcore match.


I very much enjoyed Project Ego vs The Hunter Brothers, just a really fun, fast-paced tag with a good variety of action. I'm relatively new to British wrestling, but Project Ego have been two of the real stand-outs on the few shows I've seen so far. The last man standing match was good as well, love that hard-hitting, brawling style, great work by Danny & Rob. I was fine with the hardcore match right up until the series of unprotected chair shots at the end. That shit's just unnecessary. Another excellent show, overall, got my tickets for Chapter 9 already, can't wait!


----------



## just1988

*I thought the Preston show was a little hit and miss last night, they had a lot of little issues through the show that sort of stopped it's momentum each time but then again they're just teething issues after moving to a new venue, having a few new staff and having a few guys pull out through injury.

All in all it was an enjoyable shoe with Danny Hope stealing the show in my opinion with his silly little antics, once again.

Full review and thoughts below, for anyone interested.*


----------



## Roux

SenorLARIATO said:


> I very much enjoyed Project Ego vs The Hunter Brothers, just a really fun, fast-paced tag with a good variety of action. I'm relatively new to British wrestling, but Project Ego have been two of the real stand-outs on the few shows I've seen so far. The last man standing match was good as well, love that hard-hitting, brawling style, great work by Danny & Rob. I was fine with the hardcore match right up until the series of unprotected chair shots at the end. That shit's just unnecessary. Another excellent show, overall, got my tickets for Chapter 9 already, can't wait!


I always enjoy Progress shows, so far I haven't been to a bad one. Kinda sad the London Riots won't be booked again.


----------



## seabs

Roux said:


> I always enjoy Progress shows, so far I haven't been to a bad one. Kinda sad the London Riots won't be booked again.


*Why aren't they booking them again?*


----------



## Roux

Seabs said:


> *Why aren't they booking them again?*


Apparently it was their last contracted appearance, and it was announced any wrestler getting in the face or putting their hands on the management will result in no further bookings, which is what the Riots done on the show previous.

I'm kinda hoping it's all kayfabe/story that was the riots last appearance and they'll make their way back some how. I know the crowd didn't like the idea of them not being booked ever again.


----------



## seabs

*Sounds very kayfabey. I read something similar on their site too. It's hard to tell with small Indies sometimes though because they like to be so cutting edge and inside.*


----------



## SenorLARIATO

Yeah, I hope to see the Riots back at some point too. Same goes for Will Osprey (who, as stipulated in his loss to Mark Andrews at Chapter 7, can no longer compete in Progress) as I would really would like to see the Swords of Essex wrestle in Progress.


----------



## Shepard

PCW show was fun, but not anything I'll be rushing to buy on DVD soon. The venue doesn't have the same atmosphere and the sooner they get back to the old place the better. 

Dave Rayne vs April was pretty meh, I was at the bar for most of it anyway so i didnt really care too much. Almost got one of the free shirts he was handing out after the match too :jose

Tag match was pretty fun although all the good parts were Mastiff related. MiTB was fun for what it was. Kinda dragged during the middle a bit but w/e. Manson/Hope was terrific. Danny Hope might be my new favourite wrestler.

If you take the first half an hour away from Williams/Ligero and just watch the last half then its a pretty good match for that timeframe. Opening section bored me to tears though. Could've easily been a lot worse though. I had fun at the event at least. Back in November which is probably going to be a lot more stacked. Two day things are nicer for me too seeing as I didn't get in till super late last night and had to be gone by 12 :lol

Oh and fucking Dlo Brown was announced or Novembers show which is garbage. Could they not have used the fees on him and Hardcore Holly to fly out the Young Bucks or something? :side:


----------



## Roux

SenorLARIATO said:


> Yeah, I hope to see the Riots back at some point too. Same goes for Will Osprey (who, as stipulated in his loss to Mark Andrews at Chapter 7, can no longer compete in Progress) as I would really would like to see the Swords of Essex wrestle in Progress.


Yeah, I want Osprey back too,

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

Rev Pro Uprising just keeps getting better. Was very Impressed with Mastiff vs Cynanide at Futureshock, so very excited to see what he can do with Elgin!


----------



## flag sabbath

just1988 said:


> *I thought the Preston show was a little hit and miss last night, they had a lot of little issues through the show that sort of stopped it's momentum each time but then again they're just teething issues after moving to a new venue, having a few new staff and having a few guys pull out through injury.
> 
> All in all it was an enjoyable shoe with Danny Hope stealing the show in my opinion with his silly little antics, once again.
> 
> Full review and thoughts below, for anyone interested.*


Pretty much agree with everything you said in the vid. The repeated mentions of how long Dave Rayne had held the Cruiser belt were meant as a joke because this was his first defence since winning it in February. I loved that he went straight to the merch stand after losing & started chucking his remaining 'Dave Rayne: Cruiserweight' t-shirts into the crowd.

I loved the tag title match - loads of 'holy shit' feats of strength & big man bumps. Ladder match was decent, despite time standing still for the finish (they can always edit it for the DVD). You're spot on about the guys making it as spectacular as possible while staying relatively safe with their bumps - Allmark in particular did a masterful job of looking after himself. That spot with Joey trapped in the upside down ladder is something Adam Cole did in the batshit crazy PWG Threemendous III main event.

Loved Manson vs. Hope. So funny, so relentlessly entertaining & yes, Danny is deservedly the most over man in PCW right now. The main event was superb & blasted my expectations to bits, but I hated the Lionheart hotshot. Apparently, he was going to challenge Williams to a match at the next show, but Doug isn't available to work it, so they went with the nonsensical, heelish panic switch. Amateur hour booking, which let down an otherwise excellent show for me.


----------



## fludder99

flag sabbath said:


> Pretty much agree with everything you said in the vid. The repeated mentions of how long Dave Rayne had held the Cruiser belt were meant as a joke because this was his first defence since winning it in February. I loved that he went straight to the merch stand after losing & started chucking his remaining 'Dave Rayne: Cruiserweight' t-shirts into the crowd.
> 
> I loved the tag title match - loads of 'holy shit' feats of strength & big man bumps. Ladder match was decent, despite time standing still for the finish (they can always edit it for the DVD). You're spot on about the guys making it as spectacular as possible while staying relatively safe with their bumps - Allmark in particular did a masterful job of looking after himself. That spot with Joey trapped in the upside down ladder is something Adam Cole did in the batshit crazy PWG Threemendous III main event.
> 
> Loved Manson vs. Hope. So funny, so relentlessly entertaining & yes, Danny is deservedly the most over man in PCW right now. The main event was superb & blasted my expectations to bits, but I hated the Lionheart hotshot. Apparently, he was going to challenge Williams to a match at the next show, but Doug isn't available to work it, so they went with the nonsensical, heelish panic switch. Amateur hour booking, which let down an otherwise excellent show for me.


Really? I didn't know about that last bit as the reason for the title change and nothing to do with hints spaced over a year. Must be my amateur hour booking


----------



## seabs

*sabbath is getting buried TCW style on the next show :curry2*


----------



## fludder99

Seabs said:


> *sabbath is getting buried TCW style on the next show :curry2*


nah he is welcome to his opinion on shows and thanks to everybody here who posts PCW related things. Just thought I would correct his assumptions on my booking.


----------



## flag sabbath

In fairness, I called it an excellent show. Apologies for the 'amateur hour' comment - that was uncalled for.


----------



## Wittie

Who actually won the iron man, anyway. No one seems to have said? 

I'm not quite sure how PCW can turn a profit what with the sheer amount of money they must spend on those shows.


----------



## seabs

*I'm guessing they share the costs of bringing them in with other promotions who use them for the other dates during the weekend. Like with the upcoming supershow SWE are running another supershow with most of the same guys and they often do that, like when Steen and Gargano both came over. I remember someone saying before they really took off that the owner was loaded too.*


----------



## Wittie

Oh, I see. Being loaded always helps.


----------



## TheLoneShark

fludder99 said:


> nah he is welcome to his opinion on shows and thanks to everybody here who posts PCW related things. Just thought I would correct his assumptions on my booking.


A wise man would've left it alone rather than coming across like an ass though...


----------



## Wittie

It was not a popular booking decision, to be fair.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Wittie said:


> It was not a popular booking decision, to be fair.


All the more reason to leave well enough alone.


----------



## flag sabbath

Just got back from Infinite Promotions 'In Your Scouse: Heat of Battle' & can't say enough good things about this show. It's one of the best I've been to all year & that includes a bunch of great PCW cards. I'll go into more detail after a decent night's kip....


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Anyone heading to the Britannia Hotel in Coventry tonight?


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

_In Your Scouse_ is such a brilliant name.


----------



## TheLoneShark




----------



## Raw2003

Looking to join RPW(Rebel Pro Wrestling) Anyone Been with them before.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Raw2003 said:


> Looking to join RPW(Rebel Pro Wrestling) Anyone Been with them before.


Never heard anything particularly good or bad about RPW, which among the guys I know mean they're a 'take the payday if you have the night free' kinda promotion. They're usually the kind of promotions that pay you with a cheque that ultimately bounces, though.

If they're your best option for training, you've nothing to lose. But if you're not prepared to travel to get the best training - which I'm certain this isn't - then how committed are you?


----------



## Wittie

Raw2003 said:


> Looking to join RPW(Rebel Pro Wrestling) Anyone Been with them before.


Run by British wrestling veteran "Blondie" Barratt, who has appeared on World of Sport and used to team with Kendo Nagasaki, based out of Sheffield, has trained the likes of Mark "Impact" Sanderson (who is also a trainer at the school, I believe), Danny Steel, Rick Wildfire, etc. also had a hand in training Brad Flash. As far as trainers go you aren't really going to get any better or more reputable in the country.


----------



## Wittie

Dunno if this goes here, but i'm going to see the Jay Lethal Q&A on Wednesday in Manchester, should be good.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Wittie said:


> Run by British wrestling veteran "Blondie" Barratt, who has appeared on World of Sport and used to team with Kendo Nagasaki, based out of Sheffield, has trained the likes of Mark "Impact" Sanderson (who is also a trainer at the school, I believe), Danny Steel, Rick Wildfire, etc. also had a hand in training Brad Flash. As far as trainers go you aren't really going to get any better or more reputable in the country.


Best make sure that cheque they sent you doesn't bounce mate. Not going to get any better or more reputable? Based on what? The blurb on their website that looks like it was designed by a five year old?

You want reputable? Reputable is Dean Allmark's school in Liverpool. Reputable is Futureshock and Dropkixx. Reputable is Mark Sloan. Reputable is 4FW. Let's not try and pretend that a minor promotion whose 'star' trainees are yet to set their own back gardens alight are the next Hart Dungeon...


----------



## Wittie

Yeah, you're right, a wrestling promotion ain't nothing until they have men in drag.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Wittie said:


> Yeah, you're right, a wrestling promotion ain't nothing until they have men in drag.


The thing is, when the head trainer is a bad wrestler, he's not going to train good wrestlers. Much like you don't hire Stevie Wonder to teach sportscar racers, you don't hire a guy who can't wrestle to teach you how.

Blondie has been doing this a long-time, and his fundamentals are solid. But I can say that about damn near anyone who has any experience. The Great Khali's fundamentals are okay, but I wouldn't want him training me. I've been around British wrestling a long time, I've seen Blondie wrestle many times. I've never been impressed by him. I've seen him have the odd half-decent match, but they're usually when he's in the ring with someone fucking spectacular.

It's not about the promotion. If you truly want to make a living doing the best job on Earth, get trained by the best and do it fucking properly. DO NOT CUT CORNERS. It's that simple. You think CM Punk would be the best in the world if he'd chosen to go to Lazy-Eyed Bill's Bump Barn instead of Ace Steel just because it was cheaper or closer? Fuck no.


----------



## Raw2003

TheLoneShark said:


> The thing is, when the head trainer is a bad wrestler, he's not going to train good wrestlers. Much like you don't hire Stevie Wonder to teach sportscar racers, you don't hire a guy who can't wrestle to teach you how.
> 
> Blondie has been doing this a long-time, and his fundamentals are solid. But I can say that about damn near anyone who has any experience. The Great Khali's fundamentals are okay, but I wouldn't want him training me. I've been around British wrestling a long time, I've seen Blondie wrestle many times. I've never been impressed by him. I've seen him have the odd half-decent match, but they're usually when he's in the ring with someone fucking spectacular.
> 
> It's not about the promotion. If you truly want to make a living doing the best job on Earth, get trained by the best and do it fucking properly. DO NOT CUT CORNERS. It's that simple. You think CM Punk would be the best in the world if he'd chosen to go to Lazy-Eyed Bill's Bump Barn instead of Ace Steel just because it was cheaper or closer? Fuck no.


Well if he can teach me the basics then its up to me to put on a good match, I'll be able to get to the Manchester one soon that's 2 hours away from me 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Raw2003

They have shows up in Scunthorpe too so they can't be that small of a promotion.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLoneShark

Raw2003 said:


> They have shows up in Scunthorpe too so they can't be that small of a promotion.


Why? Did I miss a memo about running Scunthorpe being the holy grail?

Anyone with a ring and a van could run Scunthorpe. Or anywhere else. A big company wouldn't be charging a fiver though. Because big companies try and make enough to pay the boys a real wage.


----------



## Raw2003

TheLoneShark said:


> Why? Did I miss a memo about running Scunthorpe being the holy grail?
> 
> Anyone with a ring and a van could run Scunthorpe. Or anywhere else. A big company wouldn't be charging a fiver though. Because big companies try and make enough to pay the boys a real wage.


Well it's a start, I'm only 19 Im not gonna spend my entire career there.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Born_Heel

Anyone on here a fan of ICW? Guessing there has to be some fellow fans.

I cant wait for Dave's Not Here in a few weeks. Going to be one hell of an night!


----------



## Wittie

Raw2003, presumably you're from the South Yorkshire area, there's also Elite British Wrestling who do training and run shows around there, their head trainer is Andy Hogg, I believe their training school is in Dronfield. Might be worth looking them up also.


----------



## Raw2003

Wittie said:


> Raw2003, presumably you're from the South Yorkshire area, there's also Elite British Wrestling who do training and run shows around there, their head trainer is Andy Hogg, I believe their training school is in Dronfield. Might be worth looking them up also.


Thanks I Never knew that I will check them out definitely.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Raw2003

Thanks Wittie I've checked them out and it definitely looks better than the RPW and is closer & I also know where this is thanks mate


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Raw2003

I'm gonna head down this Saturday, they were ment to have doug Williams there the other week 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Raw2003

So Excited for tommorow 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

They announced Aero Star as the first wrestler ( I think it's the first) in next year's UK J-Cup. Looks like they mean business. I can only imagine the guys they'll bring in now.


----------



## Rah

Well, that's 5000 more spots than they would have had on the DVD. 5000 holy shit spots, I might add.


----------



## Concrete

For a Jr. tourny I love it. They've posted some matches on YouTube recently that I need to get around to. If I can't buy their stuff I'll have to do the next best thing.


----------



## seabs

*Who's promoting it?*


----------



## Raw2003

Just finished pro wrestling training and it was so damn hard and hurts more than people think


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

Seabs said:


> *Who's promoting it?*


4FW. I don't know how they afford what they do BUT I DON'T CARE!


----------



## flag sabbath

PCW just announced Davey Boy Smith Jr for their Halloween show.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

If anyone here knows Josh Bodom, he's apparently having a try out with ROH. Just talked to him on Twitter and he's very hush hush about it! Be so proud of the lad if he gets through, known him for ages. Massive potential...


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Went to a SWA Zero1 show in Glasgow last night. It was part of the Fighting Spirit Challenge, which is essentially tryouts to win a tour of Japan with Zero1 with an event at the end of the day and 1 wrestler wins the contract. I'm sure they do the same thing with the other affiliates.

Anyhoo, the event featured some fantastic wrestling displays and some really good matches. The Spanish duo of Angelnaut and Bad Boy returned from last year and were much improved, putting on a fantastic tag team performance. Super Crazy, who did a training seminar the day before, put over young Lewis Girvan in a 4-way bout with was higlighted by a double suplex/powerbomb spot. Was surprised at how agile Super Crazy still is.

The main event featuring Jap Vet Kamikaze with Mikey Whiplash vs The Coffeys. A brilliant tag match where Kamikaze soon turned the crowds respect into hatred with some great heelish ploys. The Coffeys went over and Kamikaze paid his respects to the crowd.

However, the contract went to Jackie Polo who stole the show in the opening match. The guy, like The Coffeys is a class act. From singing his own theme song to cutting a fantastic promo to wrestling in a very aggressive yet technically sound way, he's the kind of heel that you love to hate. Although the crowd I went with cheered him throughout.

Some people may be familiar with him from his 'Polo Lounge' segments and subsequent 2 matches in ICW, but he has so much more to offer.

I had a mate attend who hates wrestling, but went because we insisted he did. He ended up loving it and will be attending upcoming shows. Just proves that you don't need anything more than a well lit ring and some great performers to put on a fantastic show.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

E N F O R C E R said:


> If anyone here knows Josh Bodom, he's apparently having a try out with ROH. Just talked to him on Twitter and he's very hush hush about it! Be so proud of the lad if he gets through, known him for ages. Massive potential...


Any further news on this? Been following his 190lbs of muscle, steel and sex appeal for a while now at Futureshock. Was also stood behind him in the crowd at HXC; fanboy moment...


----------



## Raw2003

Got another training session tomorrow 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Groovemachine

The Great Sasuke has had to pull out of the 4FW/Michinou Pro Anniversary shows due to his existing shoulder injuries. Quite a blow really; they're offering refunds as he was one of the main attractions. Still no word about who the Mexican star is going to be, although that's gone very quiet recently as well so maybe that fell through. Friday show still sounds good with Hayato/Sabre Jr II and Kenou/Richards. But now I'm probably tempted to make the trip to Bethnal Green for the Saturday Rev Pro show.


----------



## seabs

*If you're a fan of Ricochet vs Sabre then I suggest you start saving your nickels up. SWE are running it along with wXw and Progress are doing a 3 way with Haskins included.

+ Mastiff/Steen for the PCW Supershow :mark:*


----------



## flag sabbath

PCW just announced that Riddick Bowe will be making his pro wrestling debut for them next year....

http://www.prestoncitywrestling.com/news/2013/09/14/making-his-pro-wresting-debut-in-2014


----------



## Rah

Dean Allmark Vs Robbie Dynamite (27/08/2013 ASW) - I'm not sure if it's a new addition that these guys are wrestling two or more matches a night, but it certainly seems to be ensuring their "taped" matches are a lot shorter than last year. This was still fun for the beginning until it went down a road I'm still working out. The match delivered some fun spots, despite the miniscule ring, and the crowd weren't overly annoying so this shouldn't put many off. The interference will, though. Once Allmark seems to be winning Rampage Brown makes the save for his partner before they both go to school on Deano. The more kid-oriented nature of ASW ensures the ensuing scuffle ebbs away from reality, in delivering the babyface comeback spot for Allmark, but it's still not enough for the favourite to pick up a win. Cue Mason for the confusing end. I can understand Mason's involvement in helping Deano, but I cannot fathom how Mason tripping Dynamite off the top rope into a table allows for a Deano win. Not only does this logic stand against that which I know of table matches, but it isn't even continuous to the match in which the heels focused on ensuring Dynamite was the guy to put Allmark through the table. I mean, yeah, DEANO~!'s fun and all, but he's really not having that good a year, at this rate, from a strictly work-oriented perspective.


----------



## Groovemachine

Tidal Championship Wrestling (never heard of them but it's organised by Mark Sloan) have announced details of their UK tour in November. They're kicking off the tour in Bristol (YAY!) with an awesome card that features Eddie Kingston vs Adam Cole (DOUBLE YAY!). Check out the announced cards:

*Bristol*

Colt Cabana v Drake Younger
Adam Cole v Eddie Kingston
Dave Mastiff in a Local Challenge Match
Chuck Taylor v Noam Dar
Lion Kid v Mark Haskins
Martin Kirby v Marty Scurll


*Manchester*

Colt Cabana v Eddie Kingston
Drake Younger v Chuck Taylor
Dave Mastiff in a Local Challenge Match
Adam Cole v Marty Scurll
Lion Kid v TBC
Noam Dar v Mark Haskins


*Darlington*

Colt Cabana v Adam Cole
Drake Younger v Eddie Kingston
Dave Mastiff in a Local Challenge Match takes on Darlington's "Perfect Purdie"
Lion Kid v Chuck Taylor
Martin Kirby v Mark Haskins
Noam Dar v Marty Scurll


*Leeds*

Colt Cabana v Drake Younger
Chuck Taylor v Eddie Kingston
Dave Mastiff v El Ligero
Adam Cole v Mark Haskins
Noam Dar v Martin Kirby
Marty Scurll v Lion Kid 


*Milton Keynes*

Colt Cabana v Eddie Kingston
Chuck Taylor v Drake Younger
Dave Mastiff in a Local Challenge Match
Adam Cole v Lion Kid
Marty Scurll v Martin Kirby
Noam Dar v Mark Haskins


*London*

Colt Cabana v Adam Cole
Eddie Kingston v Drake Younger
Dave Mastiff in a Local Challenge Match
Chuck Taylor v Mark Haskins
Noam Dar v Marty Scurll
Lion Kid v Martin Kirby 


A lot of :mark:-worthy stuff there!


----------



## Chismo

Where the fuck did they find money to fund that?


----------



## Roux

Seabs said:


> *If you're a fan of Ricochet vs Sabre then I suggest you start saving your nickels up. SWE are running it along with wXw and Progress are doing a 3 way with Haskins included.*


I saw the three-way...fucking amazing.


----------



## ScottishLuchador

Noam Dar v Mark Haskins

all of my :mark:


----------



## seabs

Chismo said:


> Where the fuck did they find money to fund that?


*Doesn't seem too much of a stretch. 5 imports over 6 shows. If it's a Sloan project then it's probably funded from his previous projects with have been a roaring success like the Dragon Gate and NOAH UK shows.*


----------



## Lane

After watching my first Attack! show i want to check out some more british stuff. Any recommendations for stuff on youtube and dvd? Preferably Southside, Attack, IPW UK, and PCW but everything else is fine too.


----------



## seabs

*Any IPW:UK/Rev Pro show from 2012 is really good. PCW Festive Fury 2011 and 2012 are well worth picking up too. SWE shows are hit and miss depending on the crowd. 4Everevolution 2012 is an awesome show though. Progress Chapter 2 is another great show from last year to pick up too.*


----------



## TommyRoxx

Have tickets to the Bristol show. Very much looking forward to it!


----------



## Lane

Any idea how much Rev Pro's shipping to the us is?


----------



## Mattyb2266

Shipping for me when I made my order from Rev Pro was free actually.


----------



## Shepard

Free Young Bucks matches are always good. Would love them to get booked over here again. Would definitely go see.

Shame I can't turn the commentary off like I can on the DVDs :side:


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Shit just got really real!

I believe this will end up being the best match that I'll have ever witnessed in person.


----------



## Chismo

Zayn vs. Ambrose vs. Swagger?

I swear that was my first impression.


----------



## just1988

*Who's off to Rumes to see PCW on Friday? This show's really snook up on me and I've not even had time to get excited about it yet...*


----------



## flag sabbath

just1988 said:


> *Who's off to Rumes to see PCW on Friday? This show's really snook up on me and I've not even had time to get excited about it yet...*


I'll be there man - will try to catch up for a proper chat this time. 

I went to HxC in Manchester last weekend. Bit of a mixed bag to be honest. It's in a poorly lit nightclub with two sides of the ring close to the wall & the others facing the all-standing crowd. Makes for a rowdy atmosphere, especially once the drink gets flowing. The 'Strictly Over-18s' product mostly revolves around the workers swearing so much that it loses any meaning.

Match of the night was Zack Gibson vs. T-Bone. I've seen Gibbo a few times now, as a face & a heel, and have to say he's an incredibly talented & versatile fella who has the look & savvy to make it big if the opportunity arises. Also impressive was Ricochet / AR Fox lookalike Ashton Smith. 

Biggest disappointment was Mikey Whiplash who made no real effort to connect with the crowd in his pedestrian clash with Davey Richards. Mad Man Manson vs. Euan G Mackie, and Danny Hope vs. Cyanide were both played for laughs, the highlight being a game of 'Hardcore Pass The Parcel' for Cyanide's birthday (the gag being that it was very obviously a steel chair).

Main event was Madman Pondo & Crazy Mary Dobson vs. Clint Margera & Jimmy Havoc in a crowd-pleasing Deathmatch. It was full of contrived stunts & patchy selling, but delivered the lunacy & claret most fans were baying for.

I'm also off to Infinite in Liverpool this Saturday. Their last show was excellent, so with that & PCW, I've got high expectations for the weekend.


----------



## Shepard

You'll have to let me know if the show is worth buying after going. Giving this one a miss but I'll be at the supershow in November


----------



## Obfuscation

idc if I'm late; those cards in that series of shows looks very brilliant.

so much Kingston & Cole. And another match between them to boot. Genius.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Chismo said:


> Zayn vs. Ambrose vs. Swagger?
> 
> I swear that was my first impression.


The funny thing is that the 3 of them are better than the look-a-like counterparts that you've mentioned.

Okay, Maybe suggesting that Gallagher is better than Zayn is a bit much, but he's not far off.

One guy can walk out a dual champion, Another solidifying his reign as Heavyweight Champion and the returning fan favourite, Gallagher, could walk out as Champion.

Dunno if anyone from Central Scotland really lurks here, but this is a must see event.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

So it's less than a fortnight until Revolution Pro's big Uprising show in London, and it's struck me that while I listen to Colt Cabana's podcast most weeks, I have almost no knowledge of him in the ring. Could anyone suggest any matches of his to watch to be best prepared for seeing him in nine days times. 

Other wrestlers on the card include Tanahashi, Devitt, Richochet, Haskins, Scurll, Elgin, Sabre Jr and Davey Richards, whom I've seen matches of but would be wary to say I was fully acquainted with so if anyone would like to recommend any matches for that lot you're more than welcome too.

P.S. Regarding Gallagher, frustrating I couldn't make Futureshock 70 this past Sunday and by the sounds of it Gallagher and Davey Richards finally had some sort of showdown for the first time since Richards shoot knocked him out back in the summer of 2012, was anyone there?


----------



## TheLoneShark

Shepard said:


> Free Young Bucks matches are always good. Would love them to get booked over here again. Would definitely go see.


I'm gonna hold you to that, Shep...


----------



## Shepard

Assuming they're booked in the north :side:


----------



## Obfuscation

Do they get booked to work the England indies fairly often? That's one aspect of their career I'm actually fuzzy on.


----------



## seabs

*Once a year generally. Maybe twice.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Explains my lack of seeing work by them across the pond.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Shepard said:


> Assuming they're booked in the north :side:


Lazy sod!


----------



## DPW

I'm going to next saturday's Revolution Pro show in York Hall (London). Can't wait, it will be my first wrestling show.


----------



## flag sabbath

Quick results from PCW Final Fight:

1. Ultimo Dragon & Dean Allmark defeated El Ligero & Martin Kirby
2. PCW Cruiserweight champion April Davids defeated LuFisto
3. Davey Richards defeated Robbie Dynamite via submission
4. PCW Heavyweight Champion Lionheart defeated Doug Williams
5. PCW Tag Team Champions T-Bone & Rampage Brown defeated Michael Elgin & Davey Richards
6. The Pope D'Angelo Dinero defeated Bubblegum
7. Joey Hayes defeated Kris Travis via submission to a crossface.

Announced so far for the Halloween show, Fright Night 2:

Davey Richards vs. Dave Mastiff
Dave Rayne vs. April Davids (Fans Bring The Domestic Objects Weapons)
Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. T-Bone

Show needs renaming Night Of The Living Daves.


----------



## just1988

flag sabbath said:


> Quick results from PCW Final Fight:
> 
> 1. Ultimo Dragon & Dean Allmark defeated El Ligero & Martin Kirby
> 2. PCW Cruiserweight champion April Davids defeated LuFisto
> 3. Davey Richards defeated Robbie Dynamite via submission
> 4. PCW Heavyweight Champion Lionheart defeated Doug Williams
> 5. PCW Tag Team Champions T-Bone & Rampage Brown defeated Michael Elgin & Davey Richards
> 6. The Pope D'Angelo Dinero defeated Bubblegum
> 7. Joey Hayes defeated Kris Travis via submission to a crossface.
> 
> Announced so far for the Halloween show, Fright Night 2:
> 
> Davey Richards vs. Dave Mastiff
> Dave Rayne vs. April Davids (Fans Bring The Domestic Objects Weapons)
> Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. T-Bone
> 
> Show needs renaming Night Of The Living Daves.


*I really enjoyed last night's show, a nice mixture of going to a UK indy show with a group of mates for the first time and seeing Ultimo Dragon live, was a special night.*


----------



## flag sabbath

just1988 said:


> *I really enjoyed last night's show, a nice mixture of going to a UK indy show with a group of mates for the first time and seeing Ultimo Dragon live, was a special night.*


Cool video. I agree with most of your sentiments. For me it was one of those shows where pretty much everything was good, but nothing was outstanding. That said, I was sluggish from Thursday beers & by the time The Pope hit the ring I was ready to head home & put my feet up.

It was great to see Dragon, however limited his involvement in the match was. The guy's still in great shape, but it's obvious that staying healthy is his top priority nowadays. I enjoyed Davids vs. LuFisto as a rough-around-the-edges mini-slugfest. You're right about Davey coasting - he was the same for HxC last week - but I actually prefer this version of Richards to the overkill merchant who plagues the indies.

Lionheart vs. Doug did a decent job of properly establishing Lionheart as a heel champ & Dar as a future contender. Tag title match was my MotN, building really well to an exciting final stretch. All credit to Team Single for quickly bringing prestige & credibility to the belts - hope their reign's a long one.

Pope vs. Bubbs was just there. I know sack all about Pope, but the crowd seemed happy to see him. And Trav and Joey worked their kickpads off as you'd expect, but were held back by the semi-frazzled crowd.


----------



## seabs

flag sabbath said:


> Quick results from PCW Final Fight:
> 
> 1. Ultimo Dragon & Dean Allmark defeated El Ligero & Martin Kirby
> 2. PCW Cruiserweight champion April Davids defeated LuFisto
> 3. Davey Richards defeated Robbie Dynamite via submission
> 4. PCW Heavyweight Champion Lionheart defeated Doug Williams
> 5. PCW Tag Team Champions T-Bone & Rampage Brown defeated Michael Elgin & Davey Richards
> 6. The Pope D'Angelo Dinero defeated Bubblegum
> 7. Joey Hayes defeated Kris Travis via submission to a crossface.
> 
> Announced so far for the Halloween show, Fright Night 2:
> 
> Davey Richards vs. Dave Mastiff
> Dave Rayne vs. April Davids (Fans Bring The Domestic Objects Weapons)
> Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. T-Bone
> 
> *Show needs renaming Night Of The Living Daves.*


*In stitches :lmao*


----------



## flag sabbath

Really good main event at Infinite Promotions' Hard Day's Fight last night in Liverpool. El Ligero & Bubblegum beat CJ Banks & Sam Bailey in a long, well laid out & heated tag match which featured a lively brawl around the building & a pulsating home straight. Hats off to all four guys. Infinite's next show on 25/1/14 sees Banks defend against Ligero and will presumably feature a Bailey vs. Bubblegum grudge match.

Elsewhere on the show, Zack Gibson pinned Davey Richards in a typically overblown Davey match. Not to my tastes, but it went over well with a crowd split 60/40 between the hometown hero & the import. And Cyanide pinned Michael Elgin. Not a great match, but Elgin did pull off some staggering feats of strength on the bigger man.


----------



## Obfuscation

Please tell me Doug Williams working indies isn't a rare treat these days. Not sure if he even has his gig with TNA being the OVW trainer these days.


----------



## Shepard

He doesn't have the OVW gig any more. I think with him working on Friday he's done the last 3 PCW shows and from his twitter seems to be _fairly_ regular on the British scene.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'll take it. More matches to watch = :mark:


----------



## just1988

flag sabbath said:


> Cool video. I agree with most of your sentiments. For me it was one of those shows where pretty much everything was good, but nothing was outstanding. That said, I was sluggish from Thursday beers & by the time The Pope hit the ring I was ready to head home & put my feet up.
> 
> It was great to see Dragon, however limited his involvement in the match was. The guy's still in great shape, but it's obvious that staying healthy is his top priority nowadays. I enjoyed Davids vs. LuFisto as a rough-around-the-edges mini-slugfest. You're right about Davey coasting - he was the same for HxC last week - but I actually prefer this version of Richards to the overkill merchant who plagues the indies.
> 
> Lionheart vs. Doug did a decent job of properly establishing Lionheart as a heel champ & Dar as a future contender. Tag title match was my MotN, building really well to an exciting final stretch. All credit to Team Single for quickly bringing prestige & credibility to the belts - hope their reign's a long one.
> 
> Pope vs. Bubbs was just there. I know sack all about Pope, but the crowd seemed happy to see him. And Trav and Joey worked their kickpads off as you'd expect, but were held back by the semi-frazzled crowd.


*Yeah I agree, there wasn't really anything outstanding on the show. The high points for me was just marking for Richards and Dragon.

I didn't talk enough about the Dar/Lionheart thing, seems a strange pairing (in-ring wise) to feud over the title but I guess they'll be able to come up with some decent stuff on their travels between Scotland-Preston.*


----------



## jscouser

flag sabbath said:


> Really good main event at Infinite Promotions' Hard Day's Fight last night in Liverpool. El Ligero & Bubblegum beat CJ Banks & Sam Bailey in a long, well laid out & heated tag match which featured a lively brawl around the building & a pulsating home straight. Hats off to all four guys. Infinite's next show on 25/1/14 sees Banks defend against Ligero and will presumably feature a Bailey vs. Bubblegum grudge match.
> 
> Elsewhere on the show, Zack Gibson pinned Davey Richards in a typically overblown Davey match. Not to my tastes, but it went over well with a crowd split 60/40 between the hometown hero & the import. And Cyanide pinned Michael Elgin. Not a great match, but Elgin did pull off some staggering feats of strength on the bigger man.


Yup it was a good show and that was an impressive deadlift german suplex by elgin, that was the highlite of the show for me


----------



## TCO200

Loved both PCW and Infinite this weekend for different reasons

PCW is very much my home town show (well near enough I'm in blackburn) and love the crowd and feel of the show, we were front row again and thought the show was great top to bottom, Dave Rayne being Dave Rayne was awesome and the fat bird getting involved in the main event was interesting!

Not sure if Trav is building a heel turn or he was legit pissed that some fans booed him but he was ranting on twitter

Infinite was just a laugh with some mates I haven't seen in a while, sorry I was with the annoying loud bunch at the bar! Being the mark that I am I had to get in ring with Hayes and Hope at the interval as well. Again it was a solid card but not as good as PCW for me. Richards impressed in that having seen him in 3 matches over 2 days he still kept it fresh enough.

Having said that at the moment two of the bigger uk guys - Lionheart and Gibson do nothing for me, seen Gibson a few times and he's solid enough but not liking the 'I'm scouse' gimmick and I think he's actually better in heel mode when he isn't in the Liverpool trunks. There was a few sloppy moments in his match with Richards as well.

I think Tyson T Bone must be one of the hardest working guys around not only does he wrestle but he's up and down the country setting up his ring, El Ligero seems to be at shows non stop as well!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Did a little review of the SWA Zero1 Battlezone

Just another top wrestling event taking place in central Scotland. It's becoming more and more common.


----------



## TCO200

Seriously excited by Fludders 'time we went home' tweet last night

A return to Lava would be amazing news for PCW


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

Noam Dar replaces the injured Dave Mastiff to take on Michael Elgin at Rev Pro tomorrow night.

I feel like a 7 year old Cena fan thinking of all the great wrestling I'll be seeing come Saturday.

Giddy.


----------



## Groovemachine

The 4FW/Michinoku Pro show in Oxford was last night and was consistently good. MOTN honours go to Zack Sabre Jr/Fujita Jr Hayato II, which went to a 20 minute time limit draw. Seriously awesome stuff and they went mental on each other; within 3 minutes they were both red raw in the chest from all the stiff kicks they were throwing at each other.

Kenbai vs Hiromu Takahashi was a nice undercard match. You can tell they're both still relatively green, as there were a couple of slip ups, but I see a bright future for both of them. Hiromu has a great presence and some really cool offense, and Kenbai is easy to get behind.

The Lionhearts vs Benham Ali & Taro Nohashi was a fun tag, although Nohashi stood out as being leagues better than the British guys. His character is so fun to watch, he looks like he's having a blast. Surprise run in post-match by DICK F'N TOGO was sweet.

Ultimo Dragon & El Ligero vs Michael Elgin & Bubblegum was played with a lot of comedy and I enjoyed it. Elgin was playing heel here which was refreshing, and this was my first time seeing Bubblegum since he's been doing the chav gimmick, and he's so good at it. Him and Elgin had a great dynamic. Dragon was relatively limited in the ring so Ligero did the bulk of the work but we got a few highspots from him.

Main event was Davey Richards vs Kenou. Had a slow start and then broke down into them just trading strikes. Davey got a busted nose which added a bit of intensity and helped fire them up a bit. Wasn't all that invested in it, but then it had a crazy finish that looked awesome. 

Good night of wrasslin', worth checking out for Hayato/Sabre Jr II. Fingers crossed for a third contest between them!


----------



## nevereveragainu

Groovemachine said:


> Good night of wrasslin',


its pronounced _wrestling_


----------



## seabs

nevereveragainu said:


> its pronounced _wrestling_


fpalm


----------



## DOPA

I'm going to the Revolution Wrestling event today in London, who else is going? I'm leaving in about half an hour to go to the meet and greet. I can't wait!


----------



## flag sabbath

nevereveragainu said:


> its pronounced _wrestling_


Nope, that's spelling - pronunciation uses the international phonetic alphabet. And it's 'it's' not 'its', troll queen.

Completely envious of those attending Rev Pro tonight. Gutted to be missing Tanahashi. That said, I did meet Ed Brubaker today :


----------



## nevereveragainu

flag sabbath said:


> Nope, that's spelling - pronunciation uses the international phonetic alphabet. And it's 'it's' not 'its', troll queen.


use whatever baby language you like, fact is "wrasslin" is a phrase to make it look like the sports part of sports entertainment is somehow "slummin' it" since ROH and the like tend to not have their events at sports arenas with high production values in a desperate attempt to make WWE and any product that tries to kick the sport out of sports entertainment look superior through the pretentiousness of comparison to an outdated stereotype

the term as far as the dictionary is concerned it is WRESTLING therefore it is spelt WRESTLING

if you don't want to use every letter just spell it as "Wres" as in Britwres, yeah its not as fun to say but its less pompous at least


----------



## flag sabbath

The term wrasslin' is only derogatory if you take Vince's disdain towards old-time promotions seriously. Anyone with an affection for the great bygone Southern territories can turn it on its head as a term of endearment.


----------



## nevereveragainu

flag sabbath said:


> The term wrasslin' is only derogatory if you take Vince's disdain towards old-time promotions seriously. Anyone with an affection for the great bygone Southern territories can turn it on its head as a term of endearment.


1. i use words every day i don't want to see any of them disempowered

2. this southern style has more general terms now technical/pure/scientific/stiff, if wrestling really is a world wide phenomenon then we should all quit the localisation 

3. its bad enough that people take Nash and Bitchoffs height issues to heart


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Jack Gallagher Interview

Jack has his first interview since returning from Japan. Quite interesting to hear how impressed they were with his stamina compared to the other guys there. Also, a nice we mention of his fans in Scotland, which happens to be me and my mates haha.


----------



## Cactus

The Michinoku Pro weekender was a blast. Night 1 was probably my favorite show I've been to so far. Stacked with talent top to bottom, all killer no filler, a huge mark-out worthy surprise guest and it was held in a cracking little venue to boot. Night 2 wasn't quite on the level of the first night, but it did feature the best match of the weekend with Hayato/Larusso vs Ali/Kenou. Bubblegum vs Takahashi from the second night also gets an honorable mention too. Bubblegum might just being my favorite wrestler on the UK scene at the moment. He's comedy gold when working as a weaselly little shit.


----------



## DPW

What happened to Davey Richards on the first show? He broke his nose?


----------



## Cactus

DPW said:


> What happened to Davey Richards on the first show? He broke his nose?


From my angle, it looked as if Kenou landed on the face of Davey after a botched sunset flip attempt from the top. It busted up Davey's face pretty badly but it didn't break his nose to my knowledge.


----------



## DPW

I saw him the next day and his nose was messed up.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

They're in my signature but when the Scottish Wrestling Alliance get's to 3k likes on facebook they will be posting matches from a show earlier this year featuring Kenny Omega and Chuck Taylor. Two fantastic bouts that I recommend to any wrestling fan.


----------



## Groovemachine

Preview vid is up for 4FW/Michinoku Pro 20th Anniversary Tour Night 1:


----------



## just1988

*Quick results from PCW Fight Night 2013:

April Davids bt. Dave Rayne
T-Bone bt. Martin Kirby
Rampage bt. Science Fiction
Douglas Williams bt. Noam Dar
Dave Mastiff bt. Davey Richards
Bubblegum bt. Diedrie Barlow
Joey Hayes bt. Kris Travis

Anybody looking for further thoughts/review, can find them here*


----------



## Nige™

I've really tried getting into PCW and we were going to go to one of the last shows at the last minute but all tickets were gone, and now I'm glad I didn't. I really want to get into it given I'm from Preston but seeing names likes D-Lo Brown, Hardcore Holly and now Papa 'Fucking' Shango being brought in just winds me up, not to mention Riddick Bowe. I wish they'd focus more on bringing over more 'current' talent not just 'names' from the 90's WWE midcard. I'm sure it works for some but not for me, completely turns me off to it.


----------



## TheLoneShark

I know what you mean, Nige. I was going to go up there but I'm not sure any company fucking around with wasters like Bowe is worth my money. Also, the Rayne-Davids inter gender shit is a huge turn-off for me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs

*There's plenty of other stuff on their cards not involving names like D'Lo and Holly. It's not like they're pushing them kind of names as the main attraction of their shows ahead of the UK guys. They push guys like Travis to the moon and even though it might turn you off, the more mainstream names do bring people in and more importantly they bring more people in to see the guys like Travis that will get them to come back to the shows without the big names on. The Bowe deal could be a pretty great bit of publicity for them in fairness. I think you're focusing too much on one small aspect of their cards. Plus they've brought guys like Masters and Morrison over who have been on brilliant matches for them.*


----------



## TheLoneShark

I've seen their cards, Seabs, but I'm not paying to see intergender trash or guys I can see everywhere else without putting up with that shit. I almost went up for the Steiners, but nothing has appealed since.

And Bowe will be a massive bust. You can quote me on it 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nige™

Seabs said:


> *There's plenty of other stuff on their cards not involving names like D'Lo and Holly. It's not like they're pushing them kind of names as the main attraction of their shows ahead of the UK guys. They push guys like Travis to the moon and even though it might turn you off, the more mainstream names do bring people in and more importantly they bring more people in to see the guys like Travis that will get them to come back to the shows without the big names on. The Bowe deal could be a pretty great bit of publicity for them in fairness. I think you're focusing too much on one small aspect of their cards. Plus they've brought guys like Masters and Morrison over who have been on brilliant matches for them.*


I know what you're saying and I agree but it's just on top of mixed reviews that have had me on the fence about it.

I didn't know about PCW at the time when Morrison was there, or Kendrick. There's some good guys on there like Williams etc. I understand them bringing in names like D-Lo & Holly but there'll be other more recent names like Masters or Morrison who are more current and can work good matches. Papa Shango is a piss take though, advertised as making an appearance in a Wrestlemania main event. There's grasping at straws and that's it.


----------



## Shepard

Shango was weird to me too, no intention of seeing him wrestle but I'll have to wait and see who else they announce. Masters and Steen was enough to sell me on the latest supershow. Plus them going back to the old venue should be good. As long as there's a couple of decent international names and a solid amount of british talent I can deal w/ some hacks. At least they're having Holly and Brown wrestle each other so I can go to the bar during that match or something.


----------



## flag sabbath

Yeah, I have zero interest in seeing D Lo, Holly & Moore, but I understand why they're on the show & my tastes are well catered to with the likes of Liger, Steen, Masters, Uhaa & the ever-improving crop of PCW mainstays. Should be a memorable weekend.


----------



## just1988

*It's a balancing act isn't it. They've got to bring in the bigger/older named to help draw fans but they need to guys who can still go to keep the fans around.

I like the idea of them bringing in guys like Bob Holly and D'lo. Sure they're not going to put on a 5* classic but they give you something different and it's still cool to see them work in such an intimate environment.

I'd say the same thing about the Davids-Rayne inter-gender stuff. It just gives the show something different + you can tell Rayne is really enjoying it, so it makes it feel a little more special than 
*


----------



## TCO200

I'm somewhere in the middle I have tickets for supershow 3 and I feel its a little too heavily stacked with imports but knew the deal when I bought tickets, I could have done without holly, Moore and Dlo but understand the reasoning for it

For me final fight was the perfect blend of imports and uk talent


----------



## flag sabbath




----------



## TheLoneShark

I _might_ be at the PCW Supershow weekend... I'm going to be in Preston on the Thursday anyway, I could stay the weekend and they seem to be leaving the intergender bullshit alone this time out. Plus, y'know, LIGER~!


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.




----------



## TheLoneShark

BreakTheWallsDown. said:


>


There's so many ways in which that annoys the piss out of me:


I can't be there.
I was planning on booking the Bucks for my own show that same day. (Oops, did I just let that slip?)
I was also planning on booking Project Ego. (Yeah...) But I wasn't planning on having them face each other.

Oh well, fuck it. I've got Aces up my sleeve...


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

Heard Kris Travis (on the left in the image above) had a tryout at the Manchester Raw show tonight versus Tensai, anyone have anything more on that?


----------



## flag sabbath




----------



## Platt

PCW are streaming this afternoons show live for free


----------



## flag sabbath

Quick results from last night's PCW:

1. Steen won 4way over Trav, Hayes & Allmark
2. Myatt beat Kidd via submission
3. Davids pinned Kong
4. Team Single beat Holly, DLo & Mastiff (Bubblegum pinned Mastiff)
5. Uhaa pinned Ligero
6. Masters & Rayne beat Manson & Hope
7. Lionheart pinned Dar
8. Liger pinned Kirby

And tonight's:

1. Lionheart & Doug Williams beat Noam Dar & Uhaa Nation (Lionheart pinned Dar & hinted that he'll be defending against AJ Styles next month)
2. Hardcore Holly pinned Johnny Moss in a tribute to '90s WWF house shows
3. Dave Mastiff pinned Kevin Steen (motn ****)
4. Awesome Kong squashed Bubblegum after a piss-funny skit
5. Team Single beat Project Lucha (very good match - Team Single have been tremendous since winning the belts)
6. Dean Allmark pinned Jushin Liger (decent match, but Liger's main event win over Kirby last night was better)
7. Joey Hayes beat D-Lo Brown by DQ (Joey has come on leaps & bounds this year & D-Lo had his working boots on; creative finish too)
8. Kris Travis beat Chris Masters in a Last Man Standing match (they went for epic & I'm sure it'll come across as amazing on the dvd, but live much of the drama was killed by 'hilarious' fans chanting random numbers & the ref's name during the numerous counts)

Oh, and it's Bubblegum vs. The Godfather and Dave Rayne vs. Riddick Bowe at Road To Glory next year.


----------



## Shepard

Mastiff/Steen owned. Would agree w/ **** or so. Steen had a great weekend seeing as the multi man on night 1 was also super good. Really fun shows overall although the aforementioned fans in the ME were a bit offputting, especially when I'm right next to them and can't work out what count the ref was up to. Oh well. Still a good match, maybe above the second but certainly not the first.


Throw me on the Team Single wagon as well, yet to see them have a bad match since they won the belts. Combine that with Bubblegum who I love to hate and they're just fantastic. Surprised by how good Dlo was all weekend, came across as a nice guy when I had the chance to talk to him as well. Same for Masters who me and my mates managed to talk to for a solid half hour during that road stories thing on the first night.

Masters is at Road to Glory too iirc. Really don't care much for Godfather and Bowe but both of their opponents are guys I quite like so I'm conflicted. Probably end up going anyway I'm yet to not have fun down there and the local guys will at least be good. Allmark/Liger was a bit weird, I was enjoying it but the finish just fell kinda flat and the match felt like it had more legs. Agreed on the Kirby match being better but getting to see Jushin Liger live was pretty cool.


----------



## ultimogaijin

Mastiff/Steen was absolutely incredible, best match I've seen live.


----------



## TCO200

Two great shows yesterday, I was possibly one of the offending fans (sat front row I don't think we did that but did follow a lot of the chants and tried to get some moss chants going vs holly) apologies if so. The only time I felt the crowd crossed a line was someone trying to chant Benoit at one point other than that I've always enjoyed the back and forth they have with the wrestlers but understand how it can be distracting and I don't like when refs get too much abuse but that lad handles it well. Lionhearts reaction was brutal made more so by the music error. I got a savage hug from Steen in his match with Trav.

The crowd was awkwardly quiet at points in the Dar v Kidd afternoon match but I enjoyed the lighthearted show.

I was a bit surprised by the end of the ironman match it seemed a little strange to have a blowoff match end when one of the guys protects the other from interference then eats a chair. Liger v Allmark was a little flat but maybe that was a burnout point after the afternoon and night but then picked up again before the end


----------



## ultimogaijin

The only offense I took was to the guys chanting shit about Droz in the D-Lo match. Really? 

I was loud but not offensive. I thought it was a great atmosphere for the whole.


----------



## TCO200

Casadros said:


> The only offense I took was to the guys chanting shit about Droz in the D-Lo match. Really?
> 
> I was loud but not offensive. I thought it was a great atmosphere for the whole.



Shit really? Why would you even do that - well done you know a gut about wrestling history nice way to show how smart you are

Dlo was class all day he was really on point


----------



## just1988

*I'm hearing such great thing's about this weekend's PCW show(s), so gutted that I missed them because I was at a baptism and wedding in Wales, eurrghhh.*


----------



## ultimogaijin

TCO200 said:


> Shit really? Why would you even do that - well done you know a gut about wrestling history nice way to show how smart you are
> 
> Dlo was class all day he was really on point


Yeah it was really classless, shouts of "break his neck" shit like that is uncalled for but you're always going to get dicks.


----------



## flag sabbath

It appears to be Vader vs. Mastiff for PCW on December 6th. Wasn't arsed about this show, but I'm suddenly a lot more interested.


----------



## Nige™

Despertely hoping these pleas for AJ Styles to face Lionheart in a Champion vs Champion on 6th December pan out. AJ tweeted "let's go" in response to him but I don't want to get my hopes up.

Like D-Lo & Holly, Vader does nothing for me. I wasn't a fan of his like the other two when they were at their best in the 90's. I really don't care for them now.


----------



## seabs

*How could you not be a Vader fan? If he can go then the Mastiff match could be really good. It'll probably be more fun than good though because Vader isn't working a massive match. It'd probably be better if they gave them tag partners actually. 

It'd be a shame if they got AJ over and he only faced Lionheart but understandable why.*


----------



## flag sabbath

As far as I'm concerned they can just recreate Hansen vs. Vader from the Dome (minus the popped eyeball obviously) & just pummel the crap out of each other for 10 minutes. No bumps necessary.


----------



## TCO200

To be fair I wasn't bothered about Holly and he was pretty class at the weekend


----------



## Nige™

Dong Fangzhou said:


> *How could you not be a Vader fan? If he can go then the Mastiff match could be really good. It'll probably be more fun than good though because Vader isn't working a massive match. It'd probably be better if they gave them tag partners actually.*


I wasn't a WCW fan, didn't watch it, and when I did for a bit it was when he'd joined the WWE. He was okay, was quite excited to see him in the WWE but never really that into him.



Dong Fangzhou said:


> *It'd be a shame if they got AJ over and he only faced Lionheart but understandable why.*


AJ could face some drunk from the street and I'd still go tbh. Saying that I saw him when TNA first came over in 2008 in Liverpool. Afterwards when they were signing stuff around the ring he was a bit of a cock, not answering questions or saying anything unlike the others.

It'd be a huge coup if PCW could get him over. I know some people are into seeing guys they liked 10-20 years ago getting in the ring but me & my mates just aren't. Morrison, Kendrick etc, just wish we'd known about it by then.


----------



## flag sabbath

Vader in the WWF was a pathetically watered down version of the greatest big man ever. When PCW announced him I wasn't that bothered because 1) he's 58 years old and 2) I was ringside for two Vader vs. Cactus blinders in 1993. It's putting him in there with The Bastard that's suddenly got my interest up.


----------



## Cactus

I remember seeing Vader wrestle Too Cold Scorpio at some US indy show about a year and a bit ago and Vader can still go, when you take into account his age. He even bumps from what I can recall. Vader/Mastiff is really appealing to me, as I'm a huge fan of both guys. It's just a shame Preston is so far away...


----------



## Groovemachine

Went to the first Tidal Wave Wrestling show last night here in Bristol. The card had to be shaken up a bit due to a few injuries but it was a real blast, I really recommend checking out a show if they've got one near you over the next 2 weeks.

Crowd was probably only about 100-150 but everyone was into it and it was a great atmosphere throughout. It had somewhat of a house show feel to it; match-wise nothing was outstanding but it was all 'very good', and more often than not matches leaned towards comedy, but I've got no complaints. All the wrestlers that showed up were on top form and were great at chatting to everyone at the merch tables. Adam Cole and Chuck Taylor were particularly up for a chat and seemed to be having a great time.

Eddie Kingston couldn't make it as he was having fluid drained from his knee, so I didn't get to see the Adam Cole/ Eddie Kingston dream match I'd been looking forward to. Instead, we saw Adam Cole vs Marty Scurll, and the crowd was rowdy for this one. Pretty good stuff, made better for me personally as I was front row and got absolutely taken out by Scurll when Cole did a baseball slide on him into me, fully knocking me over and out of my chair. Managed to save some of my pint, although I did drench Scurll with the rest of it. 

Match of the night was probably Chuck Taylor vs Mark Andrews. Taylor was playing the 'comedy heel' and had everyone in stitches, grabbing Andrews in a headlock as the bell rang and screaming for him to tap out. Despite the low ceiling, Andrews still managed to fly, and we saw Shooting Star Presses and tope con hilos a plenty. Taylor won with a really sick Awful Waffle; Andrews took that bump like a champ.

Main event was Colt Cabana vs Rampage Brown. First time seeing Rampage and he's awesome. The ring ropes were really slack at this point so they mostly stuck to the middle of the ring for some mat wrestling. Lots of comedy from Colt, as expected. Definitely keen to see more Rampage Brown, he looks to have a bright future ahead of him.

Quick Results:

Martin Kirby def. Andy Boy Simmonz
Mark Haskins def. Lion Kid
Chuck Taylor def. Mark Andrews
Dave Mastiff def. Wild Boar
Adam Cole def. Marty Scurll
Colt Cabana def. Rampage Brown


----------



## Chismo

Cole/Marty, sheeeeeit, I gotta see that.


----------



## thephenomenalone

Groovemachine said:


> Went to the first Tidal Wave Wrestling show last night here in Bristol. The card had to be shaken up a bit due to a few injuries but it was a real blast, I really recommend checking out a show if they've got one near you over the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Crowd was probably only about 100-150 but everyone was into it and it was a great atmosphere throughout. It had somewhat of a house show feel to it; match-wise nothing was outstanding but it was all 'very good', and more often than not matches leaned towards comedy, but I've got no complaints. All the wrestlers that showed up were on top form and were great at chatting to everyone at the merch tables. Adam Cole and Chuck Taylor were particularly up for a chat and seemed to be having a great time.
> 
> Eddie Kingston couldn't make it as he was having fluid drained from his knee, so I didn't get to see the Adam Cole/ Eddie Kingston dream match I'd been looking forward to. Instead, we saw Adam Cole vs Marty Scurll, and the crowd was rowdy for this one. Pretty good stuff, made better for me personally as I was front row and got absolutely taken out by Scurll when Cole did a baseball slide on him into me, fully knocking me over and out of my chair. Managed to save some of my pint, although I did drench Scurll with the rest of it.
> 
> Match of the night was probably Chuck Taylor vs Mark Andrews. Taylor was playing the 'comedy heel' and had everyone in stitches, grabbing Andrews in a headlock as the bell rang and screaming for him to tap out. Despite the low ceiling, Andrews still managed to fly, and we saw Shooting Star Presses and tope con hilos a plenty. Taylor won with a really sick Awful Waffle; Andrews took that bump like a champ.
> 
> Main event was Colt Cabana vs Rampage Brown. First time seeing Rampage and he's awesome. The ring ropes were really slack at this point so they mostly stuck to the middle of the ring for some mat wrestling. Lots of comedy from Colt, as expected. Definitely keen to see more Rampage Brown, he looks to have a bright future ahead of him.
> 
> Quick Results:
> 
> Martin Kirby def. Andy Boy Simmonz
> Mark Haskins def. Lion Kid
> Chuck Taylor def. Mark Andrews
> Dave Mastiff def. Wild Boar
> Adam Cole def. Marty Scurll
> Colt Cabana def. Rampage Brown


Pleased to hear the show was good I'm going to the Darlington show tomorrow night and I'm really looking forward to it. We don't get a lot of indie wrestling in the north-east and Cole vs Cabana is the main event which should be good.


----------



## Cactus

> This Sunday, BWC British Wrestling Round Up will be an NGW special.
> 
> On Sunday 11th November (just two weeks ago) at Eternal Glory Night 2 at The Sports Arena in Hull, Mark Haskins defended his NGW Championship against El Ligero in a highly talked about match.
> 
> As 'The Control' have declared war on NGW, this could be one of the last chances NGW have to take the championship away from Haskins & The Control. With El Ligero as a massive fan favourite he truly has the full support of the NGW crowd in a highly charged atmosphere.
> 
> Check out Challenge TV at 11.30pm on Sunday to see two of the very best talents this country today go one on one in a crazy, emotional, no rule environment. The match will be in full and unedited.


Looking forward to this. It starts in a just over an hour. I seen bits of this show before and it's pretty awful, but I'll give it another go tonight. 'cause you know, El Ligero.


----------



## Dannylad777

What?


----------



## TheLoneShark

Thames Valley Wrestling are proud to announce that our debut show, "Ab Initio," has been scheduled for Friday, March 21st at Exeter Hall, Kidlington, Oxfordshire. The exciting line-up for the event is still coming together, but we're pleased to be able to confirm the following matches as we begin tournaments for our British Heavyweight, British Tag Team and British Women's Titles:

*TVW British Tag Team Title Tournament - First Round
"Loco" Mike Mason & Mad Man Manson (w/Leah Owens) vs. The Magnums*

In our first British Tag Team Title Tournament matchup, the unusual team of kindred spirits Mason and Manson will come together to face Soho party boys The Magnums in the first round. Rumour has it that this match has become more than a little personal - we're hearing tales at TVW HQ that these guys might have crossed paths in a London nightclub, with hazy details about an unpaid champagne bill and a gentleman's bet. Hopefully we'll get the full story at Ab Initio!

Also, Manson and Mason have asked the fans to name their team! You can tweet you suggestions to us (or them) via @TVW_UK, @LocoMikeMason or @madmanmanson!

*TVW British Women's Title Tournament - First Round
Pollyanna vs. Carmel Jacob*

In this exciting contest, two of the UK's top female talents share will go one-on-one for the first time EVER, as Pollyanna, fresh from spending the summer of 2013 training with - and performing for - Gatoh Move will face off against Edinburgh, Scotland's Carmel Jacob. Carmel, who makes her home in ICW, has never backed down from a fight with anyone, male or female, and this contest will be a tough test of all of the new tricks that Pollyanna learned in Japan.

Also announced for Ab Initio:

"The Star Attraction" Mark Haskins
Andrew "Hammer" Hammersly (w/Lulu)
Saul Adams (w/Nadia Sapphire)
Robbie Neill

And more to come - including a *HUGE double main event* featuring three star names to be announced very soon; one a set of former PWG and Chikara World Tag Team Champions who will be entering the British Tag Team Title Tournament and the other a former WWE Superstar who will be attempting to capture the British Heavyweight Title and hasn't appeared in the UK since 2009!

Doors open at 7pm for a 7:30pm bell; tickets go on sale at midnight on December 1st at http://www.ringsideworld.co.uk and are priced as follows:

*Front Row:* £14
*Second Row:* £12
*General Admission:* £10

To keep up to date with the latest info on this or all future TVW events you can find us in the following places:

*Twitter:* @TVW_UK
*Facebook:* Search "Thames Valley Wrestling"


----------



## seabs

*I hope you didn't send that out everywhere with MAN MAN MANSON in it.

Have you not got a website set up for the promotion yet either?

Good luck with it fyi.*


----------



## TheLoneShark

Seabs said:


> *I hope you didn't send that out everywhere with MAN MAN MANSON in it.
> 
> Have you not got a website set up for the promotion yet either?
> 
> Good luck with it fyi.*


Only two places. Lucky I can fix it!

I have one set up, but it's not finished yet. We're getting there!

Cheers for the good wishes mate. I think the imports might even persuade you south ;-)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rhawk

The Thames Valley Wrestling sounds cool. Hopefully you can get more talented names to be apart of it (Carmel Jacobs is a start)
I know I'd be biased in suggesting, but any welsh wrestlers would be cool to see anywhere in the UK. Maybe names like Lestyn Rees or Steffanie Newill would be cool.

Also, I though Pollyanna was English. Wasn't she born in London? It even says on her Facebook that she's from London and that she's 'English' in other interviews and reviews. Steffanie however, she's a true Welsh Valley's girl. Get her... please.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Rhawk said:


> The Thames Valley Wrestling sounds cool. Hopefully you can get more talented names to be apart of it (Carmel Jacobs is a start)
> I know I'd be biased in suggesting, but any welsh wrestlers would be cool to see anywhere in the UK. Maybe names like Lestyn Rees or Steffanie Newill would be cool.
> 
> Also, I though Pollyanna was English. Wasn't she born in London? It even says on her Facebook that she's from London.


She lives in London, but she's from Cardiff as far as I'm aware. She trained under Mike Bird at Dragon Pro. Will check though, because I'm certain her being Welsh has come up before.

Iestyn will be under consideration as an opponent for my as-yet-unannounced ex-WWE guy, and we already have Former TNA star Mark Haskins, who I'm trying to arrange a top-class opponent for. Of the guys you haven't heard of, I think you'd be pleasantly surprised by them - I really want to give guys who aren't necessarily on every show (looking at you, Ligero!) a chance to show just how good they are. I should also have a few Lucha Britannia guys on our second show - Rob Cage was confirmed for the debut but double-booked himself, and there'll probably be a few others who've appeared there and/or at PROGRESS around. That show takes place on April 25th, same venue.

On top of that, Saul is a 4FW regular, and he and Nadia get nuclear heat. Hammer is a guy to watch out for, too. He's going to be something very, very special in the near future. And I'm biased, but I think Robbie Neill will become a big thing for us, too.

As for Steffanie... there are a few berths in our British Women's Title tournament unfilled. You might be in for a surprise


----------



## Rhawk

TheLoneShark said:


> She lives in London, but she's from Cardiff as far as I'm aware. She trained under Mike Bird at Dragon Pro. Will check though, because I'm certain her being Welsh has come up before.
> 
> Iestyn will be under consideration as an opponent for my as-yet-unannounced ex-WWE guy, and we already have Former TNA star Mark Haskins, who I'm trying to arrange a top-class opponent for. Of the guys you haven't heard of, I think you'd be pleasantly surprised by them - I really want to give guys who aren't necessarily on every show (looking at you, Ligero!) a chance to show just how good they are. I should also have a few Lucha Britannia guys on our second show - Rob Cage was confirmed for the debut but double-booked himself, and there'll probably be a few others who've appeared there and/or at PROGRESS around. That show takes place on April 25th, same venue.
> 
> On top of that, Saul is a 4FW regular, and he and Nadia get nuclear heat. Hammer is a guy to watch out for, too. He's going to be something very, very special in the near future. And I'm biased, but I think Robbie Neill will become a big thing for us, too.
> 
> As for Steffanie... there are a few berths in our British Women's Title tournament unfilled. You might be in for a surprise


Ah well it all sounds interesting whatever happens. If online footage or anything gets shown in the future, I'll make sure to give it a good watch.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Rhawk said:


> Ah well it all sounds interesting whatever happens. If online footage or anything gets shown in the future, I'll make sure to give it a good watch.


Plans are already underway for the footage side - all of our shows will be released on DVD, we're going to cut together highlights packages for a YouTube 'TV' show and we'll be doing a few shoots, too. So there will be footage available out there. There should even be a promo or two online as soon as this weekend, as I know Loco Mike Mason and Leah are planning on shooting something to promote their match with The Magnums while they're at HXC this weekend.


----------



## TCO200

So is AJ turning up at PCW on Friday?


----------



## flag sabbath

TCO200 said:


> So is AJ turning up at PCW on Friday?


Good question. It's gone kinda quiet on that front, so I'm guessing no.


----------



## TheLoneShark

flag sabbath said:


> Good question. It's gone kinda quiet on that front, so I'm guessing no.


I haven't even seen a card announced anywhere. It's certainly not on the website. Shame, because I'm in Preston for the rest of the week, but there seems to be a 70% chance that I'll leave unimpressed from the reports I've seen.

I mean, I'd love to see Vader live, but not if I have to sit through two hours of spotfests and intergender bullshit to get there.


----------



## flag sabbath

Well, it's....

Vader vs. Mastiff
Lionheart picks his challenger
Travis vs. Hayes (hair vs. hair)
Team Single vs. Allmark & Dynamite
Dar vs. Kirby
Williams vs. Uhaa
Manson vs. Rayne vs. Bubblegum vs. Hope
Addy Starr vs. Leah Von Dutch

Looks like a solid card to me, but yeah, with four days to go, the promotion for this one has been lacking.


----------



## TheLoneShark

flag sabbath said:


> Well, it's....
> 
> Vader vs. Mastiff
> Lionheart picks his challenger
> Travis vs. Hayes (hair vs. hair)
> Team Single vs. Allmark & Dynamite
> Dar vs. Kirby
> Williams vs. Uhaa
> Manson vs. Rayne vs. Bubblegum vs. Hope
> Addy Starr vs. Leah Von Dutch
> 
> Looks like a solid card to me, but yeah, with four days to go, the promotion for this one has been lacking.


Not looking like something I'll go out of my way for, but if I find myself at a loose end I might check it out. Beyond Travis-Hayes, Dar-Kirby and Williams-Uhaa, there's not much there that appeals to me. Vader is great, but he really should be working someone better (and less predictable) than Mastiff. I'm not sure what they gain by having Vader squash Mastiff in the five minutes or so it'll take him to blow up, either.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Just getting the full picture on a scary situation at last nights Insane Championship Wrestling event in Glasgow. During a bout between Mikey Whiplash and Grado, Whiplash preformed a suicide dive to the outside of the ring. The guard rail broke under the weight of Whiplash and one of the beams impaled his thigh. By all accounts it was a horrible bloody sight as Whiplash removed the piece of metal and tried to continue the bout. Inevitably the bout was ended shortly after as Whiplash visible couldn't continue.

After a hospital visit, Whiplash has revealed that the metal entered his thigh and traveled a further 6 inches up into his abdomen, just missing a main artery. He's okay at this point, but doesn't know when he will be able to return to action. Just a small reminder of how dangerous wrestling can be, and how freak accidents can occur at any time.


























On the positive side, Jackie Polo returned.


----------



## TCO200

I think the PCW card for Friday looks great but can't see AJ being there or it would be super hyped I think but I hope he does

Glad PCW don't use guardrails, I was front from at GPW in Wigan once and kept thinking how dangerous they looked there as like that one some of the vertical beams had broken away at the top meaning sharp pieces of metal were swinging close to our face if anyone went near it 

Its like some promotions just pick up any old tat and use it and not think about it


----------



## flag sabbath

PCW just posted a pic of Friday's line-up along with '#Phenomenal'. No idea why they're being so coy about something that would shift a bunch of extra tickets if shouted from the rooftops.


----------



## seabs

*Maybe it's already sold out? The venue's only so big and they normally fill it out nicely iir. Plus VADER.*


----------



## flag sabbath

Tickets are still available, so it's probably just part of the whole 'AJ wrestling without TNA's permission' thing.


----------



## Nige™

If AJ's going to be there, you'd advertise it, surely? I'm really on the fence atm about going and am pretty skint to say the least but I'd just say "screw it" if AJ's coming.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

TCO200 said:


> I think the PCW card for Friday looks great but can't see AJ being there or it would be super hyped I think but I hope he does
> 
> Glad PCW don't use guardrails, I was front from at GPW in Wigan once and kept thinking how dangerous they looked there as like that one some of the vertical beams had broken away at the top meaning sharp pieces of metal were swinging close to our face if anyone went near it
> 
> Its like some promotions just pick up any old tat and use it and not think about it


Very true, but most promotions will have bought their own. Just a shame they won't keep them in good condition.

It appears that this barrier was broken as part of this move or in the match prior. Still though, could've been easily avoided.


----------



## seabs

TCO200 said:


> I think the PCW card for Friday looks great but can't see AJ being there or it would be super hyped I think but I hope he does
> 
> Glad PCW don't use guardrails, I was front from at GPW in Wigan once and kept thinking how dangerous they looked there as like that one some of the vertical beams had broken away at the top meaning sharp pieces of metal were swinging close to our face if anyone went near it
> 
> Its like some promotions just pick up any old tat and use it and not think about it


*Yeah instead they just allow grandmas to be taken out :side:*


----------



## TheLoneShark

Obviously my heart goes out to Mikey; what a horrible and scary thing to experience!

It's also made me rethink how I'm going to set up Exeter hall for our show - I was going to use steel guardrails, but now I'm not so sure unless I can get some ROH-style panels for them.

Also, just announced:



> *TVW British Heavyweight Title Tournament – First Round
> Greg Stockwell vs. Andrew “Hammer” Hammersly (w/Lulu)*
> 
> It’s a clash of the true heavyweights as a local hero – Kidlington’s own Greg Stockwell – goes one-on-one with the cocky, arrogant Hammer in this first round contest. Stockwell will be determined to make the title his own and represent his hometown company proudly, but Hammersly will stop at nothing to get his hands on that gold as his faithful valet Lulu watches on from ringside.


Still to be announced: Opponents for Saul Adams and "The Star Attraction" Mark Haskins as well as THREE TOP STARS who will be joining us in March!

Tickets available at www.ringsideworld.co.uk


----------



## TCO200

Well AJ didn't show........and it kind of went downhill from there

Poor end to a fantastic year for PCW the 3 months break may be good for all to recharge


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Spoiler: Southside Wrestling Battle of the Egos *BIG PIC*















looks pretty good to me. Big fan of Tommy End and Dar is awesome so should be good


----------



## flag sabbath

Yeah, PCW was pretty flat tonight.

- Lionheart came out & addressed the AJ Styles no-show / non-booking / whatever it was, basically making out like Styles had accepted his challenge then not turned up. Crowd was either not that bothered or not surprised.

1) Martin Kirby pinned Noam Dar with a roll-up. Dar has lost every PCW match since returning from injury. Face vs. face kept the crowd tepid & the finish came just as things were picking up.

2) Dave Rayne won a cracking comedy 4way over Bubblegum, Mad Man Manson & Danny Hope

3) Team Single beat Dean Allmark & Robbie Dynamite. Good match, but Rampage nearly killed Allmark with a jumping piledriver (or Deano sold it magnificently) & Dynamite nearly killed himself, landing on his head from a split-legged moonsault.

4) Dave Mastiff beat Vader by DQ when Dave Rayne ran in after maybe 5 mins. Rayne took a Vader splash which appeared to injure his ribs. Vader needed a chair for the halftime fan photos.

5) Doug Williams pinned Uhaa Nation with a Chaos Theory in the best of Uhaa's PCW outings.

6) Addy Star pinned Leah Von Dutch. Meh.

7) Lionheart pinned El Ligero with a Styles Clash in Lionheart's best defence thus far. Hot match with some great near falls. Ligero is something like W1 L10 in PCW this year.

8) Kris Travis beat Joey Hayes (by submission I think - it's late here) in a hair vs. hair match. Hardcore brawl all over the building with tables, chairs & drawing pins. The big spots got good reactions, but there wasn't much heat. And no one seemed to give a shit when Joey ran off without getting his hair cut.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Just a small update on our debut show "Ab Initio" - which takes place on March 21st at Exeter Hall, Kidlington, Oxfordshire. FIVE matches have now been announced, which are as follows:

*TVW British Heavyweight Title Tournament - First Round*
Will Ospreay vs. Former TNA star "The Star Attraction" Mark Haskins

*TVW British Women's Title Tournament - First Round*
Pollyanna vs. Carmel Jacob

*TVW British Heavyweight Title Tournament - First Round*
"Ultra" Mark Massa vs. Saul Adams (w/Nadia Sapphire)

*TVW British Tag Team Title Tournament - First Round*
Mad Man Manson & "Loco" Mike Mason (w/Leah Owens) vs. The Magnums

*TVW British Heavyweight Title Tournament - First Round*
Greg Stockwell vs. Andrew "Hammer" Hammersly (w/Lulu)

And our TWO co-main events are still to be announced, but they feature a former WWE Superstar and stars from Pro Wrestling Guerilla & CHIKARA!

Want tickets? You know you do. Buy them here. £14 Ringside, £12 Second Row, £10 General Admission. Doors open at 7:00pm, first bell at 7:30pm.


----------



## flag sabbath




----------



## Shepard

Riddick Bowe out of Road to Glory :hb


This means DAVE RAYNE can face someone new. 

also London & Kendrick appearing.


----------



## flag sabbath

Yeah, PCW got their Bowe publicity without actually having to use or pay the guy :doug

Londrick are booked for March 28th, not RTG, right?


----------



## Shepard

They might be actually. Balls.

Good thing AJ is coming though. Seeing him live should be fun at the very least. Shame he's still against Lionheart but oh well.


----------



## seabs

*Styles confirmed for PCW. I'd say that's an improvement on Bowe. Presuming he's there for both nights so hopefully he gets a stronger opponent on the other night. Most likely Travis.*


----------



## TheLoneShark

Ugh, PCW with their 2-bit guest stars. At TVW, we like ours to be a bit more... 8-bit.


----------



## seabs

*I don't see the issue in bringing AJ over to create some more awareness about the promotion. They got an article in the local paper already out of it which is all good publicity and creating awareness. You don't even know if they won't be able to bring him back for the next Supershow either like they've done with Masters. I definitely wouldn't pass up the chance of getting one of AJ Styles' first UK gigs following over a decade in TNA because it's a guaranteed draw.*


----------



## TheLoneShark

Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *I don't see the issue in bringing AJ over to create some more awareness about the promotion. They got an article in the local paper already out of it which is all good publicity and creating awareness. You don't even know if they won't be able to bring him back for the next Supershow either like they've done with Masters. I definitely wouldn't pass up the chance of getting one of AJ Styles' first UK gigs following over a decade in TNA because it's a guaranteed draw.*


I'm not disagreeing with their logic, nor trying to put them down for it... I just don't think he's worth the money he's asking when I can get a more widely-known former World Champion like Steiner, Nash or Booker for similar money. I strongly considered all three until I was forced to downsize my venue.

That said, I'm getting slightly frustrated with having to hold back on the three star names I do have lined up because of paperwork. So much paperwork! But, FWIW, one of my guys hasn't made a UK indy appearance in almost ten years either


----------



## Lilou

To be fair, AJ is currently more relevant than Steiner or Nash, because he literally just finished being world champion somewhere.


----------



## seabs

*The problem with bringing a Nash over is he's only really use for a meet and greet. AJ's worth the extra cost because you can get a top match out of him too. Obviously I don't know how much he's charging and it obviously also depends on what return he'd create on the investment but I'm pretty sure AJ would return more than a WCW alumni on a UK Indy show. Plus PCW were spending the money on Bowe anyway so I guess they're probably actually saving more money on the show now with a bigger draw for their crowd.*


----------



## Shepard

AJ coming over managed to convince a couple of my friends to make the trip in February so personally he's definitely a draw. Wasn't all that interested in seeing Riddick Bowe even if he was against Dave Rayne. Like Seabs said if Styles gets to face Travis then I'm certainly happy. Even if he gets to face Mastiff would be sick considering he's probably babyface for the weekend and Mastiff just does whatever. Seeing nash would be cool b/c NASH but I'd rather see guys who can put on cool matches and stuff. Or guys like Uhaa and Masters who don't mind if we talk to them at the bar about how sick Finlay is :side:

Steiner was amusing for being Steiner but I enjoyed Rick a lot more than Scott when they were here in May.


----------



## Luke88

Myself and I a friend will be going to see our first PCW show to see AJ so he is definitely a draw. At least for me.


----------



## Nige™

That'll be my first PCW show with AJ.:yes


----------



## seabs

*IPW:UK are running Hero vs Sabre. They've got Sekimoto over for the same show too. Praying he gets Mastiff who's also been announced.*


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Aj Styles has been in the UK for several dates with TNA each year for a couple of years now. He's not as special as people think in that regard. Don't understand why anyone would pay to see guys who've been passed it for a decade like Steiner and Nash either.

I'm so thankful for the thriving scene up here in Scotland.


----------



## Groovemachine

Seabs, you got your wish. Mastiff vs Sekimoto has been confirmed. Might just have to go to this, that is a quality double main event.


----------



## Gunner14

KURT ANGLE DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> Riddick Bowe out of Road to Glory :hb
> 
> 
> This means DAVE RAYNE can face someone new.
> 
> also London & Kendrick appearing.


London and Kenrick are March 28th so will be apart of the rumble show. Hoping for Londrick vs Team Single. 



Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *Styles confirmed for PCW. I'd say that's an improvement on Bowe. Presuming he's there for both nights so hopefully he gets a stronger opponent on the other night. Most likely Travis.*


AJ is only appearing on March the 1st.



flag sabbath said:


> Yeah, PCW was pretty flat tonight.
> 
> - Lionheart came out & addressed the AJ Styles no-show / non-booking / whatever it was, basically making out like Styles had accepted his challenge then not turned up. Crowd was either not that bothered or not surprised.
> 
> 1) Martin Kirby pinned Noam Dar with a roll-up. Dar has lost every PCW match since returning from injury. Face vs. face kept the crowd tepid & the finish came just as things were picking up.
> 
> 2) Dave Rayne won a cracking comedy 4way over Bubblegum, Mad Man Manson & Danny Hope
> 
> 3) Team Single beat Dean Allmark & Robbie Dynamite. Good match, but Rampage nearly killed Allmark with a jumping piledriver (or Deano sold it magnificently) & Dynamite nearly killed himself, landing on his head from a split-legged moonsault.
> 
> 4) Dave Mastiff beat Vader by DQ when Dave Rayne ran in after maybe 5 mins. Rayne took a Vader splash which appeared to injure his ribs. Vader needed a chair for the halftime fan photos.
> 
> 5) Doug Williams pinned Uhaa Nation with a Chaos Theory in the best of Uhaa's PCW outings.
> 
> 6) Addy Star pinned Leah Von Dutch. Meh.
> 
> 7) Lionheart pinned El Ligero with a Styles Clash in Lionheart's best defence thus far. Hot match with some great near falls. Ligero is something like W1 L10 in PCW this year.
> 
> 8) Kris Travis beat Joey Hayes (by submission I think - it's late here) in a hair vs. hair match. Hardcore brawl all over the building with tables, chairs & drawing pins. The big spots got good reactions, but there wasn't much heat. And no one seemed to give a shit when Joey ran off without getting his hair cut.


Went to this was really excitied because on paper the card was epic but non really delivered apart from Team Single who are epic and the Doug Williams Uhaa match. 

Noam Dar vs kirby should have been awesome but both we're awful the pitiful attempts from both to do chain wrestling was worst than slow motion looked incredibly awkward and killed all interest in the match. 

Addy star vs LVD. - i was talking to LVD for about half of the interval lovely girl. but the match she had couldnt get the crowd interested. Two people new to the audience no1 had any idea who was supposed to be the face and who was the heel. so was hard to get into.

Main event was also awful. I dont know why but Kris Travis always feels his matches have to go through the crowd which some people may enjoy but it leaves half the crowd not being able to see the match which kills the crowd. Match lasted around 25 minutes i think about 8 of them were in the ring so by the time the finish came and the thumbtacks came out nobody cared anymore. Then the shavers didnt work so Joey Heyes couldnt even lose any hair so that made the average event even worse.

Also hate how in PCW you can get title shots with no build whatsoever on his current losing streak El-Ligero has had 2 world title shots and a tag team title shot.


----------



## Shepard

Woo.


----------



## TheLoneShark

BWP promoter Steve Saxon just had an incredible meltdown on the UKFF. And exposed himself to being proven a massive con artist in the process. Nice work Saxon, not even slightly completely shitarse of you.


----------



## seabs

> In 2004 Saxon was awarded the Welsh Most Improved Wrestler award by Orig Williams and was later
> inducted into the BBC Sporting Hall of Fame, the only British Wrestler to ever be inducted!


*Classic.

I'll never get over how ignorant so many wrestling promoters are. Maybe because it's because I study Business and Marketing a lot that simple stuff like not insulting your audience and treating them like you would your dying Grandma seems so obvious but I'm pretty sure that should qualify under common sense. Good luck to any promoter (Vince aside for obvious reasons) who think he can make a ton of money while insulting his own audience that makes him that money.*


----------



## TheLoneShark

LOL. Tell me about it. I've seen so much of this shit in my time and it's one of the many things I want to avoid with TVW. Wrestling, like all other artistic pursuits, is open to critique. You might not agree and nobody is forcing you to change, but for fuck's sake never lash out. I know my card isn't filled with the same stars that other promotions' are, and people will whine about that... but I wanted to be different. And just because you haven't heard of them, doesn't stop them being great talent or giving a great show.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seannnn

ICW are doing their First England Show in London on May 4th :yes


----------



## TheLoneShark

seannnn said:


> ICW are doing their First England Show in London on May 4th :yes


It's their second. They did Camden last year.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Pretty sure it'll garner plenty of interest.


----------



## seabs

*:mark:

Anyone going the IPW:UK show this weekend that can pick me up a couple of DVDs if they sell them at the show? I don't like ordering from Dan after he fucked me over last time not posting my order out. Drop me a PM if you can help.*


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Really looking forward to seeing Gresham on Scottish soil. I'm hoping that these guys are being brought up with a look to coming in for the SWA 10th Anniversary show.


----------



## Shepard

Seabs said:


> Anyone going the IPW:UK show this weekend that can pick me up a couple of DVDs if they sell them at the show? I don't like ordering from Dan after he fucked me over last time not posting my order out. Drop me a PM if you can help.



fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. Can't wait for this to be available.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Bought my ICW ticket today. Anyone else going?


----------



## Rugrat

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but is anyone seeing Jim Cornette's spoken word thing.


----------



## TheLoneShark

RugbyRat said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but is anyone seeing Jim Cornette's spoken word thing.


I'm thinking about it. Depends how my work rota shakes out.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## blackycfc

TheLoneShark said:


> Bought my ICW ticket today. Anyone else going?


im going, been to every ICW show since the square go last year

its a complete sell out a week in advance :ex:


----------



## Rugrat

TheLoneShark said:


> I'm thinking about it. Depends how my work rota shakes out.


You going to his booking seminar, with you owning a wrestling company.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

blackycfc said:


> im going, been to every ICW show since the square go last year
> 
> its a complete sell out a week in advance :ex:


I'm really shocked they never took it to a bigger venue. Would've been a great chance to prove that they can draw without the American guys on the card. I know Devitt is a draw, but it's not like it's a rare appearance.


----------



## TheLoneShark

RugbyRat said:


> You going to his booking seminar, with you owning a wrestling company.


Hadn't planned on it, but I might.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Fair play to young Christopher. Decent wrestler with a great deal of potential.


----------



## ChrisK

TheLoneShark said:


> Bought my ICW ticket today. Anyone else going?


Hell yes.

Your predictions?


----------



## TheLoneShark

ChrisK said:


> Hell yes.
> 
> Your predictions?


I predict nothing but violence. Have they even announced the London card yet?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ChrisK

Nah, here's the cards so far:

*3rd Annual Square Go - Glasgow Garage - 26th Jan*

ICW Heavyweight Championship
Jack Jester (c) Vs. Fergal Devitt

30 Minute Iron Man Match
Joe Coffey Vs. James Scott

Andy Wild Vs. Jackie Polo

30 Man Battle Royale for #1 Contendership to the ICW Heavyweight title


*The Goggles, The Do Nothing - Studio 24, Edinburgh - 23rd Feb*
No matches announced


*Still Smoking - ABC, Glasgow - 30th March*
Wolfgang VS Sabu

JACKIE POLO VS LIONHEART

GRADO VS MIKEY WHIPLASH

MARK COFFEY VS SOLAR

Also confirmed to appear: Paul London, Brian Kendrick, Jack Jester & The Bucky Boys (though rumours are heavy that Davey Boy will be in the NAK by that time so take that with a pinch of salt).

Hall Of Fame induction of Drew McDonald


*A Show In London - London O2 - 4th May*
No matches announced.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> Nah, here's the cards so far:
> 
> *3rd Annual Square Go - Glasgow Garage - 26th Jan*
> 
> ICW Heavyweight Championship
> Jack Jester (c) Vs. Fergal Devitt
> 
> 30 Minute Iron Man Match
> Joe Coffey Vs. James Scott
> 
> Andy Wild Vs. Jackie Polo
> 
> 30 Man Battle Royale for #1 Contendership to the ICW Heavyweight title
> 
> 
> *The Goggles, The Do Nothing - Studio 24, Edinburgh - 23rd Feb*
> No matches announced
> 
> 
> *Still Smoking - ABC, Glasgow - 30th March*
> Wolfgang VS Sabu
> 
> JACKIE POLO VS LIONHEART
> 
> GRADO VS MIKEY WHIPLASH
> 
> MARK COFFEY VS SOLAR
> 
> Also confirmed to appear: Paul London, Brian Kendrick, Jack Jester & The Bucky Boys (though rumours are heavy that Davey Boy will be in the NAK by that time so take that with a pinch of salt).
> 
> Hall Of Fame induction of Drew McDonald
> 
> 
> *A Show In London - London O2 - 4th May*
> *No matches announced*.


Actually, they've announced Grado vs Sha Samuels.


----------



## TheLoneShark

I knew about Grado-Sha, which should be amazing. That next Garage card looks pretty epic, too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ChrisK

Oh yeah, my bad.

In this month's Pro Wrestling Ilustrated, there's a profile on Jackie Polo (not a fan, but hey, exposure!)

In this month's Power Slam, there's a full interview with ICW owner Mark Dallas (which was billed above TNA Champion Magnus lol)


----------



## pgi86

Low Ki's wrestling for PCW on May 30th and 31st.

Cool! Good to see him wrestling again.


----------



## TheLoneShark

pgi86 said:


> Low Ki's wrestling for PCW on May 30th and 31st.
> 
> Cool! Good to see him wrestling again.


I knew he wouldn't stay retired. Fucker can't do anything right.


----------



## Shepard

Masters/Hero & Mastiff/Trav Semis pls. Mastiff/Masters final would be ideal for me.


----------



## seabs

*The Saturday Evening show could end up being awesome if they don't fuck the tournament up. Masters/Hero should be certain given the brackets but I bet that shitstain Noam Dar ruins it and has average overrated matches with everyone. Mastiff/Travis really should be a lock though which will be great. Mastiff/Gresham had an awesome match in 2012 that was and may still be on DailyMotion that was like *** better than any other Gresham match ever. Matches Shep posted are exactly how I'd fantasy book it too. PCW booking can be a head scratcher sometimes though so I fully expect a Godfather/Grado Final.*


----------



## Shepard

Ugh, I forgot Dar. I think he made the final last time so hopefully he goes out a bit early. Masters making the final is hopefully a lock. He's even got his own PCW merch now so the fans would defs love it. I'd love to see him work babyface vs Mastiff. Suppose they could throw him Trav again but that's best being left as is imo.

Grado/Rayne could be v easily quite fun too. Same for Hope/Bennett. Hopefully Joey gets a chance vs Masters since he's been super good as of late.

Oh & Low-Ki confirmed for supershow 4.


----------



## Nige™

I'm really going to have to go to this one.


----------



## Waffelz

Opinions on Grado?


----------



## TheLoneShark

Waffelz said:


> Opinions on Grado?


Decent in the ring, personality and charisma carry him. If British wrestling were on TV, he'd be our Hogan.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

TheLoneShark said:


> Decent in the ring, personality and charisma carry him. If British wrestling were on TV, he'd be our Hogan.


HAHAHA, YES!


----------



## Machette

Zack Sabre Jr - British John Cena)


----------



## seabs

_*What? They're nothing alike. *_


----------



## TheLoneShark

Seabs said:


> _*What? They're nothing alike. *_


Exactly. There isn't really a British equivalent to Cena... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lane

................
...............
..............
.............
............
...........
..........
.........
........
.......
......
.....
....
...
..
.
Bad Bones.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Machette said:


> Zack Sabre Jr - British John Cena)


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


Go away.


----------



## Machette

I'm from Ukraine, do not know much English (
So I can write nonsense.
Zach is my favorite wrestler with Britain)


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

Aha, so Machette was comparing Sabre to Cena like it was a good thing! :cena4


----------



## Machette

No! No! No! 
I meant that Sabra's most famous wrestler Britain.
As Sina in America.
Sabra but a hundred times better!


----------



## TheLoneShark

Lane said:


> ................
> ...............
> ..............
> .............
> ............
> ...........
> ..........
> .........
> ........
> .......
> ......
> .....
> ....
> ...
> ..
> .
> Bad Bones.


Is German...







Machette said:


> No! No! No!
> I meant that Sabra's most famous wrestler Britain.
> As Sina in America.
> Sabra but a hundred times better!


ZSJ isn't even one of the twenty most famous wrestlers in Britain. He's a long way behind the likes of Grado, Doug, Jonny, Jody, Johnny Saint, Kendo, Ricky Knight, Marty Scurll and others...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rugrat

TheLoneShark said:


> ZSJ isn't even one of the twenty most famous wrestlers in Britain. He's a long way behind the likes of Grado, Doug, Jonny, Jody, Johnny Saint, Kendo, Ricky Knight, Marty Scurll and others...


I'd say he was more famous than Ricky Knight, but Knight has a much bigger legacy.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act




----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.




----------



## Groovemachine

Oh. My. God.

That is huge.


----------



## Concrete

Friggin' RevPro and their cool stuff.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I'd go if I'd live in the UK.


----------



## DPW

Cool! What matches are on the card?


----------



## jarrelka

Anybody got some brittish technical wrestling to reccomend? The shit I see here looks more like american indywrestling with the likes of Kevin Steen then the great matwrestling I used to watch.

Any tips? Or is matwrestling dead these days.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

jarrelka said:


> Anybody got some brittish technical wrestling to reccomend? The shit I see here looks more like american indywrestling with the likes of Kevin Steen then the great matwrestling I used to watch.
> 
> Any tips? Or is matwrestling dead these days.


That's because most of these UK promotions don't actually promote British Wrestling. My local promotion, SWA:Zero1 promotes Traditional British Wrestling, which I just love.

This is the match that I show to people as an example of the calibur of SWA. It's only shot from a camera phone, but the quality is watchable.


----------



## jarrelka

Seabs said:


> *Classic.
> 
> I'll never get over how ignorant so many wrestling promoters are. Maybe because it's because I study Business and Marketing a lot that simple stuff like not insulting your audience and treating them like you would your dying Grandma seems so obvious but I'm pretty sure that should qualify under common sense. Good luck to any promoter (Vince aside for obvious reasons) who think he can make a ton of money while insulting his own audience that makes him that money.*





Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> That's because most of these UK promotions don't actually promote British Wrestling. My local promotion, SWA:Zero1 promotes Traditional British Wrestling, which I just love.
> 
> This is the match that I show to people as an example of the calibur of SWA. It's only shot from a camera phone, but the quality is watchable.


That was absolutly beautiful. Is it scottish? I meant catchwrestling. Brittish wrestling used to have the best damn technical wrestling but towards the late 90s - early 20s it started to decline.


----------



## Groovemachine

Zack Sabre Jr is your man. Have you checked out Seabs' British megapost from a while back? There's a great selection of Sabre Jr matches that definitely have a 'technical wrestling' emphasis.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

jarrelka said:


> That was absolutly beautiful. Is it scottish? I meant catchwrestling. Brittish wrestling used to have the best damn technical wrestling but towards the late 90s - early 20s it started to decline.


It's the Scottish Wrestling Alliance who are an affiliate of Zero1 in Japan. However, the two wrestlers are English. Mikey Whiplash is based in Glasgow and Jack Gallagher is a frequent competitor in SWA. There are a lot of great home grown talents in SWA as well, The Coffey Brothers have been to Japan and Jackie Polo is on his way to Japan very soon. They really are training these guys properly.

Talking of SWA, this is their next big show, a 10th year anniversary show actually.










Should sell out this time with a good 800 in attendance.


----------



## flag sabbath

PCW just announced Devitt for 28/3.


----------



## Shepard

vs Travis as well.

This is the same show w/ Team Single against Londrick right? If so those two have huge potential considering how consistent the british guys are and their opponents.


----------



## TNEN

Devitt vs Travis will be epic! Travis is so good!


----------



## RawIsMethodical

Anyone from Northern Ireland on here? I'm looking for local promotions around Northern Ireland.


----------



## Nige™

Gutted! My mate can't make the shows next week but booked for March 28th. #PCWDebut :mark:


----------



## Chismo

Sooo, why is no one raving about Nakamura/ZSJ being announced for June? :mark:


----------



## seabs

*Because it was only announced 13 hours ago most likely? Anyway that match should be AMAZING.*


----------



## flag sabbath

Chismo said:


> Sooo, why is no one raving about Nakamura/ZSJ being announced for June? :mark:


Because I'm a northerner & I work weekends. Gutted.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01qv39d/clips

Teasers for the BBC documentary on Insane Championship Wrestling.


----------



## Groovemachine

4FW's 10 Year Anniversary show on May 24th is shaping up nicely. RJ Brewer vs Doug Williams should be a great technical affair, and there's also going to be a 6-man Scramble match which 4FW officials are calling "one of the most exciting junior heavyweight contests the UK has ever seen." Announced so far for the match is Mexico's Aero Star, Zack Sabre Jr and Uhaa Nation. Looking forward to seeing who the final 3 are.


----------



## just1988

*I went to the PCW show last night, it was a decent show but felt like they we're stuck in 2nd gear. Hopefully they'll crank it up a notch tonight and really put on an awesome end to the tournament. From what I remember, the card went like this...

*Kris Travis bt Martin Kirby
Pretty meh start to the night, obligatory, going through the motions kinda match to start the tournament.

*Joey Hayes bt. Robbie X
This was my first time seeing Robbie X, I thought the guy was decent but didn't really do anything outstanding. He has one of those stretchers in his ear that made me cringe, thinking it was going to be torn at some point.

*Dave Mastiff bt. Jonathan Gresham
Gresham was the performer of the night for me, he came out to such a poor reaction but then absolutely smashed it in-ring. I'm sure he made fans of quite a few of the audience. I try not to be that guy who goes up and harasses the wrestlers when they're around but I thought I'd make exception for him because he deserved more crowd recognition...that being said, I think he was a little more interested in hearing what one of the local blondes had to say.

*Dave Rayne bt. Grado
This was my first time seeing Grado, I think he was a bit of a Colt Cabana UK guy but was still entertaining. Dave Rayne is so good at playing off his opponent and between these 2, they put on an entertaining show.

*Bubblegum bt. The Godfather
The Godfather turned up with his gear missing and with some strippers from a local club. They seemed really excited to be there which kinda hit home how some of the UK guys kinda have this blasé attitude towards performing in-front of crowds who pay to see them, where as these strippers where absolutely loving it...even though nobody actually wanted to see them. 

*Chris Masters bt. Cyanide
This was what you expect, nothing too fantastic but still decent watch.

*Chris Hero bt. Noam Dar
The crowd started off mega hot for this match but then kinda fizzled out mid-way through and I felt the match kinda did the same. 

*Mike Bennett w/Maria bt. Danny Hope w/ Mad Man Manson
As you'd expect, the pre-match segment between these lasted about as long as the match itself did. 

*Team Single bt. AJ Styles & Lionheart
I think everyone saw this one coming a mile off, Lionheart turns on AJ and leads into tonight's match, was still good to see AJ doing his thing and Team Single heeling it up as they do very well.*


----------



## flag sabbath

This is happening right now, semis & final take place tonight.

I'm hoping Mastiff takes it, although Trav, Joey & Masters (who is pretty much a PCW regular) are all credible contenders.

EDIT: just announced for tonight....


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

> Superstars of Wrestling is bringing you a SUPERCLASH event on March 29th in Gloucester! Featuring a great mix of young UK talent as well as former WWE, WCW and NJPW stars such as Davey Boy Smith Jr (son of British Bulldog) and the legend himself Jushin “Thunder” Liger!!!
> 
> For more info on the event and how to book, check out this link http://gl1.org.uk/events/20-superclash-wrestling-rampage-2014
> 
> And for more information on Superstars of Wrestling as well as updates and more, take a look at their facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/Superstars-of-Wrestling-UK/163442763689159


----------



## flag sabbath

Bad scene at the end of tonight's PCW show. Lionheart tucked his head on a post-match Styles Clash & was laid out, still not having moved 10 minutes later. Really hope keeping him still was precautionary, but it didn't look good at all.


----------



## just1988

flag sabbath said:


> Bad scene at the end of tonight's PCW show. Lionheart tucked his head on a post-match Styles Clash & was laid out, still not having moved 10 minutes later. Really hope keeping him still was precautionary, but it didn't look good at all.


*Yeah this was probably the worst thing (from a human stand-point) that I've ever seen at a wrestling show. I spoke to Chris Hero on my way out and he said that Lionheart couldn't feel his legs, not a nice thing to see at all and glad that the show was meant to end there. It was one of those moments where you feel like dispersing the crowd yourself, to get everyone away so he can be treated properly and in private without the morbid curiosity of (some) idiot fans.*


----------



## Sephiroth

Shit, just read AJ Styles may have severely injured Lionheart.


----------



## Waffelz

Was it Styles' fault or Lionheart's?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

It's no ones fault. Was horrible to see the typical retard wrestling fans hounding Styles on twitter for injuring. Even to the extent that Kid Kash tweeted in his defence. Lionheart may have tucked his chin in, but what happened was accidental.

It is however interesting to note that a couple of people have been injured when taking the move in the last 2 months.


----------



## Sephiroth

Whatever happened to Strong? I heard he took it badly but that was it. Didn't follow the story after that.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Sephiroth said:


> Whatever happened to Strong? I heard he took it badly but that was it. Didn't follow the story after that.


He was fine, but still had to miss a show through precaution.


----------



## seabs

*Sounds like Lionheart isn't too bad thankfully. Probably one of the worst moves you can botch in terms of serious injuries.*


----------



## flag sabbath

PCW is reporting that Lionheart is "his usual grumpy self" & has movement in his arms & legs. Hopefully those are the first signs of a full recovery. 

In case anyone's wondering, Lionheart pinned AJ with a handful of tights, shortly after Joey Hayes had cashed in his mitb briefcase, briefly turning the match into a 3 way. It was No DQ, so they went all over the building early on. Once they settled in the ring, it was action packed & super heated.

Elsewhere, Chris Masters beat Dave Mastiff in the RTG tournament final to earn a PCW title shot on 1/8. Masters had beaten Chris Hero in the semis, while Mastiff defeated Kris Travis. Three good matches, but nothing close to MOTYC & very little heat for the wrestling. Mixed response to Masters winning with a decent chunk of fans booing.


----------



## seabs

*Oh god the Semis and Final sound amazing on paper. Sucks if the crowd didn't help them.*


----------



## flag sabbath

Lauren Branning said:


> *Oh god the Semis and Final sound amazing on paper. Sucks if the crowd didn't help them.*


Burnout could have been a factor, with it being the third show in 24hrs. But then the place went nuts for AJ vs. Lionheart (and not just because it was AJ - the PCW faithful full-on hate Lionheart's character).

Think the problem with the final four of the tournament was a lack of anyone to root against. The fans certainly appreciated the action, just not with any great passion.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

So, they've confirmed that Lionheart has a broken neck. Horrible to hear.


----------



## just1988

Waffelz said:


> Was it Styles' fault or Lionheart's?


*I don't think any blame can be put on AJ, Lionheart tucked his chin in a momentary lapse of judgement and it's sadly going to rule him out for months now. With the news at the moment that his neck is broken but there being no lasting nerve damage, I think it's fantastic news for him because it looked a lot worse as he was lying there in the ring. So this is kinda the best that realistically could have hoped for. Hopefully he makes a full and speedy recovery.

In terms of a storyline stand-point for PWC this surely means a vacated title and with the next show being some kind of royal rumble, I'd assume we'd see the new champion crowned in that match.

See below for a full run-down of the weekends shows...*


----------



## TCO200

Lauren Branning said:


> *Oh god the Semis and Final sound amazing on paper. Sucks if the crowd didn't help them.*


The crowd was amazing throughout as was the event but in the final the majority were behind mastiff that's all

Horrible atmosphere at the end but the shows were great


----------



## Shepard

I get the crowd being behind Dave (I probably would've if I was there) but in hindsight Masters working babyface vs heel Mastiff has ridiculous potential. Regardless I super want to see the semis and the final. Masters is super over there too so it could have theoretically worked. Wouldn't be surprised to see him get the strap at some point. He clearly enjoys it a lot and loves coming over. Uhaa might be the next to fall into that category.


----------



## Nige™

Six man announced for 30 spot in the rumble.










Can't wait for our first show now. Any excuse to go next-door (practically) to the Old Bull for a bit first too!


----------



## just1988

Nige™ said:


> Six man announced for 30 spot in the rumble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for our first show now. Any excuse to go next-door (practically) to the Old Bull for a bit first too!


*Thought Danny Hope was Steve Corino for a second there.

Anyone able to shed any light on what Joel Ross said to get himself fired? I gather it's something negative towards PCW and Lionheart's neck-break but no real specifics...*


----------



## ChrisK

Who's all going to Still Smokin'?

Can't wait to see Sabu again 

Oh and I too would like to know what happened with Joel Ross?

I notice Jackie Polo has been silent since he made that shit comment.


----------



## Martyn

I am coming back from Revolution Pro. It was an amazing PWG quality show. Ricochet & Swann vs. Project Ego was one of the better tag matches I've ever seen.


----------



## Dot Pixis

Inner City Machine Guns won the British Undisputed tag team championships.


----------



## Nige™

First PCW show all booked!! #Psyched


----------



## just1988

Nige™ said:


> First PCW show all booked!! #Psyched


*Good lad, hopefully it's a good'n!*


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

This looks pretty interesting.


----------



## Groovemachine

So 4FW have announced a huge tournament for the weekend spanning Friday October 3rd to Sunday October 5th.











First match announced is Kenny Omega vs Jushin Liger. Awesome. Can't wait to see who else is involved.

On top of all that, Dragon Gate UK are returning to Broxbourne July 25th and 26th. Ricochet and CIMA announced so far. Big day for BritWres news!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> Who's all going to Still Smokin'?
> 
> Can't wait to see Sabu again
> 
> Oh and I too would like to know what happened with Joel Ross?
> 
> *I notice Jackie Polo has been silent since he made that shit comment.*


He has no match to promote, although I now see a chance that he'll get to face Jester for the title since Red Lightening went down with injury.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Well, WOW!


----------



## Gunner14

Went to Futureshock 74 in Stockport last night. My 1st ever Futureshock show and must say the show was pretty good. Deff worth checking out. Highlights were

Jack Gallagher vs sonjay Dutt - bit slow at the beginning was like watching the old world of sport stuff. But also mixed in a few classy/comedy moments from both wrestlers. Match built into a simple but pretty effective you hit me ill hit you kinda match then Gallagher picked up the win. Deff want to see more of gallagher.

Cyanide vs Jay Lethal (reason i went so bit of bias in this one) good match Cyanide moves quite well for a big man (when he's allowed too) think Mabel from Men on a Mission (big daddy v while he was still green) Cyanide went over clean(ish) thanks to manager distraction and a ref bump. nice spot at the end to promote the next show in prestwich. Gibson the world champion came out after Cyanide had won and had signalled he was going to do a splash from the top onto Jay Lethal who had a ladder placed over him. Gibson walks out creating the startedown then challenges cyanide to a ladder match.
EDIT - Adding rest of show

Meant to do this sooner but been busy.

Highlights of the show were Joe Vega. I think hes decent enough in the ring. Gets the fans involved in the match and has entertaining highspots. Did a simple yet imo effective smaller faster guy vs bigger stronger guy match. 

2nd Match came out and leader of the uprising Xander Cooper faced Soner Dussun (sp.) now when these two came out i thought these guys look like wrestlers. Both had impressive look with high end ring gear (a rare occurance) that fit their look and both looked convincing. Then the match started and i was less than impressed. would like to see both again because obviously not every match can be 3 star+ but this didnt really get the crowd interested nor did it have any real flow to it. Xander Cooper picked up the win but i was left jsut being happy it was over.

Dave Rayne vs NOAH - absolutly loved NOAH. he plays his character really well. Kind of a Mankind/Kane/Abyss mentality just seeming like a freak. Carries a teddybear to the ring and hand a black hand print as facepaint. Good entrance good look with the mesy hair but what the hell are those trunks lol. Dark character with bright gold trunks... Change them. Make your look fit your awesome character. Dave Rayne as usual over with the crowd. nice spot to try to be friends with NOAH bringing out little Rayne (dave's teddy bear) Then decent enough match. Crowd was into it. Nordic Viking came out did a fun spot where he screamed at NOAH and ran away when NOAH screamed back. For anyone who hasnt seen either Nordic Viking must be atleast 6'4 NOAH about 5'10 so was fun spot to see the bigger guy do a runner acting scared.

Womens Match - As far as womens matches go this was rather good. The only issue was they werent given enough time. Danni and Lana took a while to get going and just when you thought this is going to kick on now the uprising interfered. This led to a few good spots to help put Lana over and awesome tornado DDT on Meech (a pretty big guy) then another tag team came down for the save leading to a tag match between uprising and a team whos name ive completly forgots.

Thats the main things i can remember left it too long to add to this. Will deff be going back to Futureshock in the future hopefully be there for the next show in prestwich.


----------



## manchesterdud

Gunner14 said:


> Went to Futureshock 74 in Stockport last night. My 1st ever Futureshock show and must say the show was pretty good. Deff worth checking out. Highlights were
> 
> Jack Gallagher vs sonjay Dutt - bit slow at the beginning was like watching the old world of sport stuff. But also mixed in a few classy/comedy moments from both wrestlers.
> 
> Cyanide vs Jay Lethal (reason i went so bit of bias in this one) good match Cyanide moves quite well for a big man (when he's allowed too) think Mabel from Men on a Mission (big daddy v while he was still green) Cyanide went over clean(ish) thanks to manager distraction and a ref bump. nice spot at the end to promote the next show in prestwich. Gibson the world champion came out after Cyanide had won and had signalled he was going to do a splash from the top onto Jay Lethal who had a ladder placed over him. Gibson walks out creating the startedown then challenges cyanide to a ladder match.
> 
> Will edit this and write more tomorrow shattered at min


I was there aswell dude, looking forward to seeing your review.....I was on the front row my mates brother got to chop ryan Hendricks when sparx let him haha


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Anybody ever ordered a DVD from REV PRO? Ordered one on Wednesday gone and heard nothing from them.


----------



## seabs

*Yeah they're not the best for that tbh. They're not great at replying to emails either. There's a phone # on their site though so if they don't respond to your emails then ring that. Give it two weeks to arrive is the general rule too before assuming it either got lost or wasn't sent.*


----------



## Nige™

So pumped for PCW later! Devitt & Travis, London & Kendrick plus the rumble. Not a bad first show to go to. Even got the sun shining here. Early evening drinks too.


----------



## just1988

*Just got back in from the PCW show, thought it was a pretty good show.

*Dave Mastiff bt Joey Hayes, El Ligero, Cyanide, Danny Hope & Martin Kirby (#1/#30 Rumble spot decider)
*DnA bt Fight Club
*Bubblegum bt April Davids (PCW Cruiserweight title match, new champion)
*Team Single bt Brian Kendirck and Paul London
----
*Prince Devitt bt Kris Travis
*Danny Hope won 30 man Royal Rumble (PCW Heavyweight Championship, new champion)
*Joey Hayes bt Danny Hope (MITB cash-in, new champion) 

Full review to follow on youtube...*


----------



## Gunner14

PCW Rumble was a good show last night. 1st half of show was average nice start with Lionheart coming out to drop the belt was nice to see he is doing ok. Shame about the news from the doctor but he seems positive enough so hope he can get through his injury and return to what he loves to do.

Just1988s review will cover it all but a few points of my personal highlights from the show.

- The fans were on top form tonight the rumble with unknown names was made fun with the Lets go this guy/that guy/new guy/ some guy/ old guy/ other guy/ newer guy chants. Could tell the wrestlers enjoyed them aswell.

- Voodoo coming out with like the anthill mob was awesome. Everytime someone attempted to throw him out they would catch him and safely place him back in the ring was a clever unique rumble spot (unique as in ive personally never seen it done before)

- Paul Londons must have been atleast 28 minute entrance. 

- Crowd reaction when Tasselmania won the rumble. Great choice. Fans loved it.

Everythign else is in the video. Check it out when its up.


----------



## Shepard

Super happy for Hope getting the rumble win b/c he's had a really great year in PCW and it's nice for him. Same for Joey winning the strap b/c he's really upped his game as of late too so I'm happy w/ that choice. How was Devitt/Trav?


----------



## Nige™

Shepard said:


> Super happy for Hope getting the rumble win b/c he's had a really great year in PCW and it's nice for him. Same for Joey winning the strap b/c he's really upped his game as of late too so I'm happy w/ that choice. How was Devitt/Trav?


It was really good, but because of the Rumble match it didn't get as much time as it probably should, but next month they'll get more, maybe main event with Devitt/Travis II.

I loved the show, so did my mates, which was a surprise as they've never shown any interest in anything other than U.S. wrestling.

Danny Hope stole my heart in the opener, and it was such a great reaction when he won the Rumble. I'm just gutted I didn't take the briefcase off Joey when the "irrelevant wanker" sneaked past me to cash in.

The Cyanide 'wrecking ball' was a great spot, as was Deidrie Barlow's appearance!

Aside from several Scousers behind us with serious hard ons for Dean Allmark, shouting some random shit at him, the crowd was amazing. "This guy", "that guy", "irrelevant wanker" were the standouts.


----------



## Gunner14

Shepard said:


> Super happy for Hope getting the rumble win b/c he's had a really great year in PCW and it's nice for him. Same for Joey winning the strap b/c he's really upped his game as of late too so I'm happy w/ that choice. *How was Devitt/Trav?*


AMAZING. Devitt/Travis 2 at Springslam with more time (hopefully) is going to be unreal.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

A fair few of my followers were at PCW last night and said it was a good show. I love Devitt so I am going to try and get down myself for SpringSlam if I have the money.


----------



## just1988

*As already stated, Trav and Devitt was superb but short, the rematch should be an absolute barn-burner. I'd definitely recommend people who can, to check the next show out. It's one of those where you'll be kicking yourselves for not doing it sooner.*


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Any of the Glasgow posters at ICW tonight? Hope Grado beats Whiplash tonight, which I think he will. 

Wish they'd stick their shows on iPPV.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Any of the Glasgow posters at ICW tonight? Hope Grado beats Whiplash tonight, which I think he will.
> 
> Wish they'd stick their shows on iPPV.


You'll be able to keep track on twitter. Devitt just turned up and beat Mark Coffey for the Zero-G title.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> You'll be able to keep track on twitter. Devitt just turned up and beat Mark Coffey for the Zero-G title.


I know, but it's not the same as watching. Need to get my ticket for Newcastle, which is great as I was wanting to go up to Glasgow for a show but getting mates to go would be a problem as they're rarely interested in WWE Live events round here. 

Wonder what that Title Win means for Devitt as it's highly rumoured he's off to WWE this Summer.


----------



## RoosterSmith

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I know, but it's not the same as watching. Need to get my ticket for Newcastle, which is great as I was wanting to go up to Glasgow for a show but getting mates to go would be a problem as they're rarely interested in WWE Live events round here.
> 
> Wonder what that Title Win means for Devitt as it's highly rumoured he's off to WWE this Summer.


I checked my Youtube and saw the Devitt thing. I was pissed, man. I'm at a loss for how to avoid spoilers and know what's going on at the same time. iPPV would be the best, I agree. 

Think I'm gonna have to unsubscribe.


----------



## Melrose92

Was at ICW show last night, was incredible. Was my first time and certainly not my last. Grado entrance is the GOAT.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

My Rev Pro DVD still hasn't turned up, E-Mailed them twice and tried ringing them also. 

Might just try and get the money back through paypal.


----------



## Nige™

Devitt/Travis II & Hayes/Hope for the title confirmed for Spring Slam. Travis's last PCW show I guess before he goes to the WWE in May. Mastiff facing the guy who eliminated him in the Rumble, (Good News) Charlie Garrett.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Nige™ said:


> Devitt/Travis II & Hayes/Hope for the title confirmed for Spring Slam. Travis's last PCW show I guess before he goes to the WWE in May. Mastiff facing the guy who eliminated him in the Rumble, (Good News) Charlie Garrett.


When did that happen? Seen him before and had an okay match. Think he's coming back to Tidal Championship Wrestling on May 3rd.


----------



## Shepard

Would think Nige means Devitt? I know Trav had a try out when WWE were last in England but i didn't think anything came of it. He's super good though. Think every time he's been put with an import he's delivered. I should really get round to seeing his match with Steen to confirm that though :side:

Should be fun seeing Hope work a longer style match. I think he tags with Joey in other promotions so they should know each other well enough. I need to start looking to book tickets for the supershow in may too.

I haven't heard of the guy Mastiff is working with but hopefuly it just means Dave gets to kick the shit out him b/c I'll definitely enjoy that.


----------



## seabs

*Travis/Steen was great.*


----------



## Shepard

Good to know. Have you seen Mastiff/Steen yet? I remember that being fantastic live and I really want to see it again.


----------



## flag sabbath

Mastiff vs. Steen was slightly better than Trav vs. Steen, but both were excellent.


----------



## Nige™

Shepard said:


> Would think Nige means Devitt? I know Trav had a try out when WWE were last in England but i didn't think anything came of it. He's super good though. Think every time he's been put with an import he's delivered. I should really get round to seeing his match with Steen to confirm that though :side:


Travis announced on Monday he'd signed a deal to go at the end of May.


----------



## Shepard

Oh really? That's great for him then. Bit gutted that I won't see him on the indies here anymore but he's definitely really good and deserves that.


----------



## flag sabbath

If that's for real, then it's great news & well deserved. You're absolutely sure he didn't announce this on Tuesday, right?


----------



## seabs

*Awesome for Trav if true. Assuming they use him of course. Real blow for PCW though but hopefully it means Mastiff gets more opportunities against the imports.*


----------



## Nige™

flag sabbath said:


> If that's for real, then it's great news & well deserved. You're absolutely sure he didn't announce this on Tuesday, right?


It was Monday night if I remember rightly, might have crossed over into midnight but didn't check in the morning if it was an April fool or not. Probably best I follow that up!

Either way his rematch with Devitt has to be seen. Their match last week was really good anyway, just a pity it didn't get longer or they knew they'd be able to book Devitt again before the show to hold off on it.

My love for Delicious makes me have to see his title match with Joey too. I so wanted to take Hayes out when he was walking towards me with the briefcase. Pretty sure that would've been my first and last show had I done!

Had this is in my head ever since last week and played the fuck out of it.






Delicious!


----------



## Shepard

oh for fucks sake. That's now stuck in my head all day. (and it's FANTASTIC)


----------



## Nige™

Shepard said:


> oh for fucks sake. That's now stuck in my head all day. (and it's FANTASTIC)


I'm so sorry I made you press play... (Y)

It's almost a week and me and my mate are still exchanging "this guy" "that guy" texts and songs! So many great chants. "Irrelevant wanker" at Joey was class too.


----------



## Shepard

I couldn't resist  Same goes for Trav's theme.


----------



## Nige™

Can't remember Trav's tbh. Hope's just stuck with me. Maybe it was the amazing moment of him after he won the Rumble before Hayes cashed in. The guy had me after one show. The whole crowd were on their feet applauding him, such a great reaction. Hayes got more heat then than when he tried cashing in on Lionheart just before he forfeited the title.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

So ICW have sold out, weeks in advance, for the 3rd time in 8 months. Don't think that anymore needs to be said.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> So ICW have sold out, weeks in advance, for the 3rd time in 8 months. Don't think that anymore needs to be said.


:clap

Their fringe season ticket looks immense. Is Cabana at the lot? Still need to sort my ticket out for Newcastle, hopefully it'll be nuts.


----------



## chrissy_176

I'm new but I assume this is where I would ask who the best british wrestler of all time is?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> :clap
> 
> Their fringe season ticket looks immense. Is Cabana at the lot? Still need to sort my ticket out for Newcastle, hopefully it'll be nuts.


I don't know if he will be there for all 4, but I imagine the 4 shows will be storyline heavy. Pretty much seemed certain last year that Cabana would be teaming with Grado upon his return so I guess we'll have to wait and see.



chrissy_176 said:


> I'm new but I assume this is where I would ask who the best british wrestler of all time is?


There is no answer to that question, However, I recommend checking out current British Wrestling.

Also, just back from the SWA:Zero1 10th anniversary show and will have a review up tomorrow. Really was a cracking event.


----------



## The BoogeyMan

Hey guys, just wanted to ask a quick question. I'm working on a project at the minute and just wanna' know, who would you say are the three biggest names in British Wrestling today? 

Not just British Wrestlers (like Wade Barrett) but guys active now and who primarily operate in the British wrestling scene?


----------



## seabs

*I'd say Grado for sure. Probably Zack Sabre Jr. too. 3rd pick is hard because most guys are a big deal in one promotion/region but less so elsewhere. Probably Dave Mastiff as he gets around everywhere.*


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

The BoogeyMan said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to ask a quick question. I'm working on a project at the minute and just wanna' know, who would you say are the three biggest names in British Wrestling today?
> 
> Not just British Wrestlers (like Wade Barrett) but guys active now and who primarily operate in the British wrestling scene?


Make a new post and ask people to post the biggest name wrestler in the British scene to get a better perspective. I'd say Grado purely for his new found fame. Wrestling wise, within the UK. Mikey Whiplash. Being the only British based wrestler in last years PWI 500, i'd say that's a good place to start.


----------



## RoosterSmith

The BoogeyMan said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to ask a quick question. I'm working on a project at the minute and just wanna' know, who would you say are the three biggest names in British Wrestling today?
> 
> Not just British Wrestlers (like Wade Barrett) but guys active now and who primarily operate in the British wrestling scene?


Grado is magnetic. I'm also a big fan of Mikey Whiplash. I like James Scott a lot of people don't mention him. Joe Coffey. I dig the Bucky Boys. I like Jester. 

Noam Darr? Saying that right? Wolfgang. 

Though ICW is my only real promotion from there, it seems like everybody goes everywhere in that part of the world. 

If I can pick a promoter? Mark Dallas. Not 100% sold that he should be on air/featured in the shows ... but he's a lot more likable then others who do that. And he's one of the new breed of promoters that I'm excited about. 

Grain of salt though, ICW is the only british promotion I follow.


----------



## seannnn

Grado, Jester and Dallas ( despite not actually Wrestling) are probably the Three Biggest names in UK Wrestling right now primarily because they 3 were the main focus of Insane Fight Club which drew over a million viewers!


----------



## Rugrat

The BoogeyMan said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to ask a quick question. I'm working on a project at the minute and just wanna' know, who would you say are the three biggest names in British Wrestling today?
> 
> Not just British Wrestlers (like Wade Barrett) but guys active now and who primarily operate in the British wrestling scene?


In my opinion; Doug Williams, Grado, Marty Scurll. People like Jody Fleisch, Jonny Storm and Zack Sabre would be up there.


----------



## ics27

Grado, Mikey Whiplash, Alex Shane


----------



## flag sabbath

I don't really know the answer to this 'who are the biggest three names' query, but I would say it's gonna be whoever works consistently near the top of the card in the most regions. Grado & Jester have undoubtedly had the most national exposure via the BBC, and ICW is probably the most successful promotion in the UK right now, but then guys like Mastiff, Ligero & Trav seem to pop up regularly on cards all over the place. It's an interesting discussion, but you'd have to do some dull ass statistical work to come up with an accurate, substantial answer. Good luck.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

See in honesty, you'd be as well going by who has the most twitter followers as taking anyone's opinion.


----------



## Lane

Grado, El Ligero, and Zack Sabre jr.


----------



## ChrisK

Melrose92 said:


> Was at ICW show last night, was incredible. Was my first time and certainly not my last. Grado entrance is the GOAT.


Were you one of the two virgins at the front of the queue? Glad you enjoyed it.




Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> So ICW have sold out, weeks in advance, for the 3rd time in 8 months. Don't think that anymore needs to be said.


I miss the days of £10 tickets in Solid Rock.




SuperSaucySausages said:


> :clap
> 
> Their fringe season ticket looks immense. Is Cabana at the lot? Still need to sort my ticket out for Newcastle, hopefully it'll be nuts.


He should be at all 4. The announcement specifically said that.




The BoogeyMan said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to ask a quick question. I'm working on a project at the minute and just wanna' know, who would you say are the three biggest names in British Wrestling today?
> 
> Not just British Wrestlers (like Wade Barrett) but guys active now and who primarily operate in the British wrestling scene?


IMO

Grado, *1, Mikey Whiplash, El Ligero

next tier:

Noam Dar, James Havoc, *2, Joe Coffey


Women only

Carmel (*1), Nikki Storm (*2), Bete Noire


Mixed gender, I would put Carmel between Grado and Whiplash, and Storm after Havoc.


----------



## Gunner14

Shepard said:


> Would think Nige means Devitt? I know Trav had a try out when WWE were last in England but i didn't think anything came of it. He's super good though. Think every time he's been put with an import he's delivered. I should really get round to seeing his match with Steen to confirm that though :side:
> 
> Should be fun seeing Hope work a longer style match. I think he tags with Joey in other promotions so they should know each other well enough. I need to start looking to book tickets for the supershow in may too.
> 
> I haven't heard of the guy Mastiff is working with but hopefuly it just means Dave gets to kick the shit out him b/c I'll definitely enjoy that.


He didnt have a try out with WWE. It was rib started by Martin Kirby.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Apparently Marty Scurll has sustatained a horrific injury tonight in Leeds for Tidal Championship Wrestling.

Nathan Cruz ‏@Nathan_Cruz90 21m

Incidents such as this evening make me remember just how dangerous this job can be. Wishing my friend @MartyScurll a speedy recovery


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> Were you one of the two virgins at the front of the queue? Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the days of £10 tickets in Solid Rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should be at all 4. The announcement specifically said that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO
> 
> Grado, *1, Mikey Whiplash, El Ligero
> 
> next tier:
> 
> Noam Dar, James Havoc, *2, Joe Coffey
> 
> 
> Women only
> 
> Carmel (*1), Nikki Storm (*2), Bete Noire
> 
> 
> Mixed gender, I would put Carmel between Grado and Whiplash, and Storm after Havoc.


First time I've ever saw anyone list a woman above Nikki Storm. Clearly mental.


----------



## Gunner14

Anyone heading to Futureshock in prestwich this weekend


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SO, ICW have now sold out their London show on May 4th. I think it's quickly becoming safe to say that they're on the verge of something massive.


----------



## seabs

*:mark:

Also PCW announced MVP for their next Supershow and Low Ki vs Uhaa Nation.*


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Seabs said:


> *:mark:
> 
> Also PCW announced MVP for their next Supershow and Low Ki vs Uhaa Nation.*


Devitt vs Sabre :mark: :mark: 

Anyone watch WrestleTalkTV? Was pretty good with the man of the moment Grado as host!


----------



## seannnn

Anyone been to any Kamikaze Pro shows? I'm heading to the one this Weekend Based in Birmingham. First time ever being front row at a show 

This is the Card

MATCHES

Steve Corino vs 'Dynamite' Pete Dunne 

Relentless Division Championship
Robbie X (c) vs AR Fox

Petey Williams vs 'Number One' Damian Dunne

Kamikaze Pro Championship
(c) Ryan Smile vs 'The Pride of Wales' Eddie Dennis 

Tag Team Titles
The Hunter Brothers (c) vs The Bhangra Knights

Relentless Division Number 1 Contendership
El Ligero vs Chris Brookes vs Marshall X vs Dan Moloney

https://www.facebook.com/events/769998149681548/822129381135091/?notif_t=plan_mall_activity


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Devitt vs Sabre :mark: :mark:
> 
> Anyone watch WrestleTalkTV? Was pretty good with the man of the moment Grado as host!


Grado is on his way to superstardom... and was in the first match of this event I reviewed. SEGWAY!

SWA: Zero1 Clan Wars - Review


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Grado is on his way to superstardom... and was in the first match of this event I reviewed. SEGWAY!
> 
> SWA: Zero1 Clan Wars - Review


He'll be raking it in. Fist time I saw him was about 2 nights before Insane Fight Club down near me in Darlington. Knew about him before that but never saw him live.


----------



## Lane

I <3 Grado. Him, Pete Dunne, and Mark Andrews are the main 3 guys I keep up with from across the pond.


----------



## Gunner14

The following results are from Preston City Wrestling ‘Springslam’ at Evoque, Preston on April 25th 2014:



Martin Kirby defeated AR Fox by Pinfall.

Steve Corino defeated Noam Dar by Pinfall.

Dave Mastiff defeated Charlie Garrett by Pinfall.

Six-Man Tag Team – Chris Masters, Dave Rayne & Dean Allmark defeated Team Single (Rampage Brown, T-Bone & Bubblegum) by Pinfall.

Petey Williams defeated El Ligero by Pinfall.

Prince Devitt defeated Kris Travis by Pinfall.

PCW Championship – Lumberjack* Match - Joey Hayes defeated Danny Hope by Pinfall to retain the PCW Championship.

*Lumberjacks - Rampage Brown, T-Bone, Bubblegum, Dave Rayne, Chris Masters, Vader, Rikishi & Terry Funk.

Following the match, Joey Hayes received a Stinkface and Vaderbomb from Rikishi and Vader, respectively.


So PCW Spring Slam was last night and MY GOD what a show. Matches given lots of time as usual but the fit of the opponents was perfect last night. Everyone stepped up and delivered an incredible show. Honestly dont want to say too much about the show because there were soo many highlights if i tell you them all it will ruin the DVD but honestly if you are a wrestling fan and didnt see the show buy this dvd or find somewhere to download it to see because its honestly of the best wrestling shows ive ever been too.
*
Martin Kirby vs AR Fox *- Martin Kirby wins - Awesome match to start the show. Id never seen AR Fox perform before but holy shit he's incredible to watch in the ring. 520 sommersault to the outside onto Kirby in the tight tight space PCW has between ring and front row was superb. Such a good match the DVD will be worth buying just for this match.

Charlie Garrett vs Dave Mastiff - These two put a very good match. Charlie Garretts singles debut in PCW. Impressive performance very agile did a nice spot of leapfrogging Dave mastiff without looking. 

Noam Dar vs Steve Corino - Steve Corino Wins - Noam Dar hasnt done much to impress me so far. BUT thats largely due to everyone forever telling 
me how good he is i think im just expecting to much. Last night however he was kinda relegated to the comedy match and it made his match more enjoyable to watch. Corino was trying to be heel took him a while to get used to the everyone gets cheered for in PCW thing so he tried to heel it up a bit with some banter to the crowd etcc but then he clicked on that no1s really a heel in Preston and he seemed to have a lot of fun. He's your dad chants due to age difference, Steve Corino fucked your mum chants 

Team Single vs Dean Allmark and Legion of ultimate BOOM - Masters and Dave Rayne come out to ultimate warrior theme in Warrior face paint doing warrior mannerisms. Chris Masters is having time of his life pretending to be Warrior. Was awesome crowd loved it everyone was having fun with it and it came off really well.

El Ligero vs Petey Williams - average match but being near enough front row to see the performance of a Canadian destroyer raises any match.

Devitt vs Travis II - Devitt wins - Longer match than last month which was good these two deserved mroe time and delivered another fantastic match. Lots of great spots outside the ring. Lots of exchanges of big moves inside the ring. 

MAIN EVENT _ LUMBERJACK MATCH - Joey Hayes (c) vs Danny Hope
lumberjacks - Team Single (Rampage, T-Bone and Bubblegum), Vader, Rikishi, Legion of Boom (Chris Masters+Dave Rayne), Terry Funk

I think more of the crowd were watching what funk was doing over watching the match but it was so awesome to see him live he got so into the match at one point he decided (while action was going on in the ring) to climb up the ring apron and tease getting in the ring to massive reactions. TERRY FUNK TERRY FUNK TERRY FUNK.

Match itself was good as expected because the two are tag partners everywhere else in UK so know eachother very well. Match they put on was a very simple close your eyes imagine a lumberjack match with lots of faces on the outside and the most over guy on the roster and you wont be far off what happens. Face chucked out of ring allowed t oget back in. Heel chucked out lumberjacks have a few hits. Team Single getting beaten down by Funk and Vader was good on the outside also. Terry funk was hitting everyone. such a fun match when Danny Hope tassels up the crowd were hot.

After match as it says above Rikishi doing the too cool dance with chris masters vader and funk duch a fun spot.

Awesome awesome show overall id give it an 8.5/10


----------



## Shepard

I'll have to pick up that DVD. Would've went down if I didn't have uni commitments. Definitely going to have to get supershow tickets.


Tbh w/ Noam the best match i've still seen from him was his first one (vs John Morrison) and since then he's never overly impressed me. Not that he's like bad or anything but he's just pretty solid and all that. Which given his age is still impressive I suppose.


----------



## seabs

*Dar only ever got hyped up because he's younger than most wrestlers and people saw he faced AJ Styles who said good things about him so assumed he was great. Forgetting that the foreign guy saying good things about the local guy is a pro wrestling norm.*


----------



## Nige™

Even more annoyed now my reliable as ever mate pulled out at the last minute reading how good this show was. He couldn't understand how I was excited to see Devitt/Travis II because "we'd only just seen it." Really wanted to see Petey Williams too. I can't say I gave a fuck about the older imports for this one. Still wanted to go though.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

People always seem to forget that Noam Dar is always rated compared to his age. He's probably the best 20 year old wrestler out there.

Edit: I've only saw a couple of clips on Youtube, but what kinda crowds does PCW usually get?


----------



## flag sabbath

I believe current capacity (for insurance purposes) is around 800. I vaguely remember it being bumped up from 500 to 800 last year. Most shows sell out or come close nowadays.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Sounds pretty much on par with what ICW does at the Garage. Good to know that there are healthy attendances around the UK.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Really need to start getting more into the UK wrestling scene more. Seem to have good amount of talent and quality matches in there.


----------



## seannnn

seannnn said:


> Anyone been to any Kamikaze Pro shows? I'm heading to the one this Weekend Based in Birmingham. First time ever being front row at a show
> 
> This is the Card
> 
> MATCHES
> 
> Steve Corino vs 'Dynamite' Pete Dunne
> 
> Relentless Division Championship
> Robbie X (c) vs AR Fox
> 
> Petey Williams vs 'Number One' Damian Dunne
> 
> Kamikaze Pro Championship
> (c) Ryan Smile vs 'The Pride of Wales' Eddie Dennis
> 
> Tag Team Titles
> The Hunter Brothers (c) vs The Bhangra Knights
> 
> Relentless Division Number 1 Contendership
> El Ligero vs Chris Brookes vs Marshall X vs Dan Moloney
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/769998149681548/822129381135091/?notif_t=plan_mall_activity


This was a decent wee show, The DVD Is worth buying just for Robbie X Vs AR Fox which was an absolutely amazing match. Best match I've ever seen in person :clap it's Kamikaze v Pbw next month so looking forward to see who PBW are sending down


----------



## Groovemachine

KOJI KANEMOTO has just been announced for the 4FW World Cup tournament in October. :mark:


----------



## ABigLegend

Which would you say is the best wrestling school in the UK?

I'm looking to start training soon.


----------



## Gatooo

I just moved to the UK. Does somebody know any good Wrestling promotions over here? I live in London and I have no idea about the wrestling business over here.


----------



## Rugrat

ABigLegend said:


> Which would you say is the best wrestling school in the UK?
> 
> I'm looking to start training soon.


Apparently, Dropkixx in Essex is very good.


----------



## flag sabbath

Gatooo said:


> I just moved to the UK. Does somebody know any good Wrestling promotions over here? I live in London and I have no idea about the wrestling business over here.


Welcome to the country, bro. I live up north, so I might be wrong, but the London companies with the best rep seem to be Revolution Pro and Progress. Scotland's ICW have a show in the capital this coming weekend too, but I believe it's sold out. IPW:UK run regular shows just outside London in Kent.


----------



## Lilou

Gatooo said:


> I just moved to the UK. Does somebody know any good Wrestling promotions over here? I live in London and I have no idea about the wrestling business over here.


Progress and Lucha Britannia are really good, Rev pro run shows in London sometimes and they're good too. IPW is a bit further out, but still good.

All star still run shows in Croydon, and there a lot of fun, but they're very old school, so it might not be to your tastes.

They all have stuff on YouTube and that, so it's probably best to watch a few clips, see what you like and then grab tickets to whatever catches your eye.

They all have friendly atmospheres and good crowds too, which is nice.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ABigLegend said:


> Which would you say is the best wrestling school in the UK?
> 
> I'm looking to start training soon.


No such thing as 'the best' when it comes to a school. A school can be amazing, but maybe not work for you. Just look for the reputations of local schools and what kind of guest seminars they have and what kind of alumni they have. Up here in Scotland the Source Wrestling School and the PBW Academy are very highly recommended but I'm sure there are plenty others that will be near to you.


----------



## Chismo

Got my hands on IPW's Sabre vs. Hero show, the card looks very nice, but did the show deliver?


----------



## seabs

*Progress tickets sell out really quick but they're fun shows if you can get in. If not then Rev Pro has routinely good shows plus some big names (Nakamura/Sabre coming soon omg).*


----------



## Gatooo

flag sabbath said:


> Welcome to the country, bro. I live up north, so I might be wrong, but the London companies with the best rep seem to be Revolution Pro and Progress. Scotland's ICW have a show in the capital this coming weekend too, but I believe it's sold out. IPW:UK run regular shows just outside London in Kent.


Thanks, I love the UK! I've been in the north and it was beautyful but I had to stay in London :/.

I'll check those shows out! Hope to see some of you guys at some shows


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Off to Tidal Championship Wrestling in Darlington tonight. 

Card is. 

JAINUS CENTURIAN v UNBREAKABLE BOBBY JACKSON 

DARA DIABLO vs PERFECT PURDIE

VIOLET O'HARA vs SHAX

RAMPAGE BROWN vs "The Vigilante" JOHNNY MOSS

AJ ANDERSON vs The Amazing MATT MYERS

PROJECT EGO vs THE PROVEN

TCW CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH - for the TCW belt
Champion EL LIGERO (c) vs LIAM LAZARUS


----------



## DaStooge

Johnny Moss is great.


----------



## DaStooge

Johnny Moss is great.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

DaStooge said:


> Johnny Moss is great.


That he is. Was very impressed with him, surprisingly fast for a bloke his build. Was a good match. The Tag Match between Project Ego and The Proven was decent. Ligero vs Lazarus was a great back and forth bout.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Well, look who's taking a wee trip across the pond...


----------



## Lane

Legit thinking of buying a bus or airplane ticket to attend those AIW shows.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SWA:Zero1 Scotland just announced this belter for June. Love seeing these two guys on top of cards. Smashing homegrown talent up here just now.










Nae spoilers but Polo is off to Japan this Summer...


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Well, look who's taking a wee trip across the pond...


Seen that yesterday. Very happy for the lad. Christ he's on the verge of something huge.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Seen that yesterday. Very happy for the lad. Christ he's on the verge of something huge.


When you win over guys who are in the business, the fans will follow eventually. If you believe the rumours he's having a wee tryout somewhere next week...


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> When you win over guys who are in the business, the fans will follow eventually. If you believe the rumours he's having a wee tryout somewhere next week...


I'd love it but somehow I can't see it happening.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I'd love it but somehow I can't see it happening.


With the numbers he's been drawing in across the country, folk will have took notice.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> With the numbers he's been drawing in across the country, folk will have took notice.


Yeah, hopefully it goes well. He's more than just a comedian too, I saw his match with Mikey Whiplash on youtube, not the one he won but I think it was Grado/Whiplash II? Was a brilliant match. People say Whiplash can get a good match out of anyone but it takes two to tango.


----------



## Libertine.

Anyone going to Kamikaze Pro on the 25th?


----------



## seannnn

Libertine. said:


> Anyone going to Kamikaze Pro on the 25th?


Not making the 25th Show unfortunately Not too bothered though I'm not a massive fan of Juvi Guerrera.
Going again on the 31st for the Versus show V PBW though


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

I'd already bought tickets, but this just blew me away. 2 of my 3 favourite wrestlers are locking horns at ICW: Shug's Hoose Party. It's Jack's ICW debut and this match will tear the house down.


----------



## RizoRiz

Is Josh Bodom any good people?


----------



## Groovemachine

The Saturday Dragon Gate UK show in July is shaping up to be awesome already. Yamato vs Yokosuka II, and Ricochet vs Tozawa. Yes please.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Nathan Cruz was on Raw as one of Adam Rose's Rosebud's last night :lmao


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

It was all UK talent. SWA Heavyweight Champion Joe Coffey, SWA Laird of The Ring Joe Hendry (Who Swagger got physical with) and ICW Zero-G Champion Mark Coffey were all there representing Scotland, Yay!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> It was all UK talent. SWA Heavyweight Champion Joe Coffey, SWA Laird of The Ring Joe Hendry (Who Swagger got physical with) and ICW Zero-G Champion Mark Coffey were all there representing Scotland, Yay!


I didn't notice any others. Wonder if they were having tryouts?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I didn't notice any others. Wonder if they were having tryouts?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

No idea if anyone else watches the BWC Wrestling Roundup, since it's just not very good. However, I do take interest in their rankings which just came out again for this month. Hearing the Knights go on about how El Ligero has been number 1 for 3 months just comes off as jealous and bitter. I Legitimately couldn't even tell you the name of their promotion or any stars in it, yet Ricky has the creedence to call other companies titles 'tin-pot championships'.

The rankings are still a bit shite though.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> No idea if anyone else watches the BWC Wrestling Roundup, since it's just not very good. However, I do take interest in their rankings which just came out again for this month. Hearing the Knights go on about how El Ligero has been number 1 for 3 months just comes off as jealous and bitter. I Legitimately couldn't even tell you the name of their promotion or any stars in it, yet Ricky has the creedence to call other companies titles 'tin-pot championships'.
> 
> The rankings are still a bit shite though.


I've seen El Ligero and Rampage Brown on the same card numerous times. They are up there as the best wrestlers I've seen on the indies over here. Think the bloke should be happy the most talented member of his "dynasty" is getting what she deserves in WWE rather than pissing and moaning about Ligs.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I've seen El Ligero and Rampage Brown on the same card numerous times. They are up there as the best wrestlers I've seen on the indies over here. Think the bloke should be happy the most talented member of his "dynasty" is getting what she deserves in WWE rather than pissing and moaning about Ligs.


Oh yeah, I just think it's all a bit daft to have a rankings system in the first place instead of using the show to highlight as many performers as possible.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Oh yeah, I just think it's all a bit daft to have a rankings system in the first place instead of using the show to highlight as many performers as possible.


Yeah I agree, should just be showing highlight reels and maybe do a feature on just one wrestler.


----------



## Lilou

I still laugh when I remember how they made a big deal of the round up show, saying it was going to show the best of modern British wrestling, then the first episode was basically stuff from years ago.

As others have said, highlights reels would be great, but I think a lot of promotions put them on YouTube and get decent views, for free, which makes more sense than paying to be on a bit of a dodgy timeslot on challenge.


----------



## Shepard

Rampage is great. His tag team w/ T Bone is mad consistent.










PCW's line up for this weekend. Not going but it seems really solid. Can see Masters&Rayne vs Team Single being fun.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Shepard said:


> Rampage is great. His tag team w/ T Bone is mad consistent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCW's line up for this weekend. Not going but it seems really solid. Can see Masters&Rayne vs Team Single being fun.


You not going to ICW Sunday?


----------



## Shepard

Nah. Looks fun but the people I usually go w/ are mostly away this weekend. Would've been nice to see Devitt.


----------



## flag sabbath

I'll be at PCW show three. Looks very good on paper. Mastiff vs. Low Ki could get nasty, as could Team Single vs. L.O.B. come to think of it.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

can anyone recommend me young highflyer/technical british/irish wrestlers + female british wrestlers? im interested in watching other wrestling promotions outside the US. Starting with the UK.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

TheVipersGirl said:


> can anyone recommend me young highflyer/technical british/irish wrestlers + female british wrestlers? im interested in watching other wrestling promotions outside the US. Starting with the UK.


Fergal "Prince" Devitt, Mikey Whiplash,Noam Dar, El Ligero to name a few.


----------



## Lilou

TheVipersGirl said:


> can anyone recommend me young highflyer/technical british/irish wrestlers + female british wrestlers? im interested in watching other wrestling promotions outside the US. Starting with the UK.


Darrell Allen is really enjoyable to watch, Paul Robinson too. Rhia O'Reilly and Nikki storm are probably my favourite of the girls, Destiny is really great too.

Zack Sabre jr is well worth a watch.


----------



## seannnn

Looking forward to Kamikaze Versus PBW Tonight 

Line up is

Team Kamikaze vs Team PBW
Robbie X vs Kid Fite

Damian Dunne vs Kenny Williams 

Marshall X vs Davey Blaze

Tyler Bate & Dan Moloney
vs
Joe Coffey & TJ Rage

Kamikaze Pro Championship
Ryan Smile (c) vs Kay Lee Ray 

Team Kamikaze vs Team PBW
6 Team Member Elimination Match
Ryan Smile, Robbie X, Damian Dunne, Marshall X, Tyler Bate & Dan Moloney
VERSUS
Kid Fite, Kay Lee Ray, Davey Blaze, Kenny Williams, Joe Coffey & TJ Rage

And then Pete Dunne will be facing someone unannounced 

Hope Kay Lee Ray can end Smiles Reign of Hell :cheer :


----------



## mr21gf

Saw LDN wrestling yesterday. Really good wrestlers! Allan Lee Travis really stood out though, he should be in a bigger company by now.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

ICW Tomorrow :mark:


----------



## septurum

So, I just heard that Shinsuke Nakamura is going to be wrestling Zack Sabre Jr for Revolution Pro on June 15. I have to see this match, hope it's on dvd at some point.

http://www.revolutionprowrestling.com/events/2014/06/15/summersizzler-2014


----------



## flag sabbath

Strong show from PCW last night with the usual decent turn out:

*Dean Allmark beat Noam Dar by DQ.* Some fantastically crisp exchanges here, but the real story was Dar losing it after pulling out a pack of **** mid-match. Bizarre, but memorable. GM Lionheart announced that Deano will receive a Cruiserweight title shot on 1/8.

*ReDRagon beat Project Lucha:* Fish & O'Reilly are really impressive live - stiff, rapid-fire & precise - while Ligero & Kirby hung in there to make for a very good match.

*Dave Mastiff pinned Low Ki:* The early going featured some engrossing close-quarters struggle & matwork, before it exploded into a teeth-rattling war, with Ki decimating The Bastard's leg. Mastiff won with a power bomb & celebrated like it was the biggest victory of his career. Great stuff.

*Mad Man Manson, Al Snow, Uhaa Nation, Hurricane & Juventud Guerrera battered Bubblegum:* This was billed as a six-man, but the fans were already chanting "5 on 1" before Helms & Juvi jumped ship. Bubblegum took all four imports' finishers while the crowd sang its Uhaa repertoire. Uhaa announced he'll be back for a PCW title shot in November.

*Team Single beat The Legion Of Boom (Masters & Rayne):* Team Single are boss. God knows where Fludder's gonna find a tag team with the credibility to succeed them.

*Bubblegum stole a 3-way win over Kris Travis & Mark Andrews:* All-action spotfest which had the crowd going bananas.

*Joey Hayes beat Danny Hope by 2 falls to 1:* Joey got the quick tap after posting Hope pre-match. Danny soon evened it up with a roll-up. Third fall saw a couple of ref bumps, before Lionheart made it No-DQ & they went for a walkabout. Hope eventually passed out in the crossface. Lionheart announced himself as guest ref for Hayes vs. Masters on 1/8. I sniff a heel turn, but who knows.

Bold stuff having all three heel champs retain after a feelgood first half - thumbs up.


----------



## Laura T

Heading home from PCW, long weekend but definately worth it. Loved every minute of the show. Solid performance from everyone involved. Loved the reaction from the crowd that Uhaa Nation got. 

Does anyone know who sings Dave Mastiff's entrance song? Been trying to find it all morning.


----------



## flag sabbath

Laura T said:


> Does anyone know who sings Dave Mastiff's entrance song? Been trying to find it all morning.


It's 'Denim & Leather' by Saxon.


----------



## Nige™

Forget about Mastiff. It's all about Delicious, cos he's a rock star!


----------



## Laura T

Thanks 



Nige™;34849378 said:


> Forget about Mastiff. It's all about Delicious, cos he's a rock star!


Ive been dancing to this tune all weekend. Very camp


----------



## sXeMope

How would one go about checking out Revolution Pro internationally? I heard about the show they have coming up and really want to see it. Checked out some of their other shows and they have a few I'd like to see, but there doesn't seem to be anything about shipping or the region on the DVDs on their website.


----------



## Libertine.

I swear Darrell Allen used to run a forum I was on back in the day...


----------



## FunkeehDK

Hello British people! 

First of all, im a noob when it comes to British wrestling promotions. 

Are there any shows worth attending in England in the last weeks of July? Im gonna be in London most of July and would love to attend a show. And it would be great if i didn't have to travel all the way to Preston


----------



## ultimogaijin

FunkeehDK said:


> Hello British people!
> 
> First of all, im a noob when it comes to British wrestling promotions.
> 
> Are there any shows worth attending in England in the last weeks of July? Im gonna be in London most of July and would love to attend a show. And it would be great if i didn't have to travel all the way to Preston


Progress and Rev Pro are on at that time I think, really good promotions. Dragon Gate UK is on as well I believe with ICMG.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

FunkeehDK said:


> Hello British people!
> 
> First of all, im a noob when it comes to British wrestling promotions.
> 
> Are there any shows worth attending in England in the last weeks of July? Im gonna be in London most of July and would love to attend a show. And it would be great if i didn't have to travel all the way to Preston


ICW are at the Islington Academy on the 13th July. 

Ticket Link


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Anyone know what Jackie Polo's entrance music is? I'd ask in the ICW thread but don't want to be a quadruple poster haha.


----------



## seabs




----------



## Groovemachine

Shiiiiit, son! Vs Zack Sabre Jr please.


----------



## Shepard

Goddamn it i forgot about the autoplay and played that video and thought they were bringing in DANNY HOPE


altho fuck, times like this make me wish I lived down london. If he came to Preston I'd be so there.


----------



## flag sabbath

Well, PCW have a show five days later, so you never know....


----------



## Shepard

plsFludderpls


I mean I'll probably go anyway since I think that's the show Masters gets his title shot. I see him getting the belt as a matter of time but idk if it's too soon for Joey to lose the strap. Wonder if it'll ever get to a point of the two "regular" imports Masters and Uhaa having a title match. I'd be down for that.


It feels like forever since I last saw a Bubblegum match too which sucks since he owns. He's facing Allmark at the free show at the end of the month.


----------



## Nige™

Yeah the August show is Masters v Hayes and Lionheart is the referee. Another heel turn?!

If Fludder can get Joe, that'd be awesome. Hopefully what that cock end AJ's said about Lionheart and the UK indy scene won't put pay to any possibility of it happening.


----------



## seabs

*What did AJ say?*


----------



## Nige™

Slagged off Lionheart for saying AJ was responsible when he never did. He took full responsibility fairly quickly.


----------



## seabs

*Well that's understandable if he thought Lionheart was blaming AJ when the only person to blame (if anyone) was Lionheart.*


----------



## Nige™

It's been such a long time since it happened though and Lionheart's made it clear that it was his fault and people shouldn't blame AJ. I don't know why AJ would think Lionheart had been blaming him. I was told AJ slagged off Roderick Strong too for the same thing.

I need to listen to it myself properly but my Twitter timeline was full of people criticising AJ, not just for that but being an ignorant bastard. I need to find out what he said about the UK scene though.


----------



## Rugrat

To be fair, Styles didn't properly tell Lionheart how to take the move. AJ needs to accept some responsibility for the bump.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Anyone know what Jackie Polo's entrance music is? I'd ask in the ICW thread but don't want to be a quadruple poster haha.







It's actually a translation/cover of a Belgian song.



Nige™ said:


> Slagged off Lionheart for saying AJ was responsible when he never did. He took full responsibility fairly quickly.


That's not at all what he said. He was irked that FSM published an article about Lionheart's injury and that it was mostly Lionheart being uncomfortable taking the move at all and that AJ didn't seem to publicly show any remorse for it happening. Then the article having a small section about Hearto taking full responsibility.

The biggest issue was the way that he and Jericho both talked down about the UK scene, making out that even the best aren't that good because they're from here. Jericho wasn't informed about the situation and AJ Styles just came across as a total cock. My favourite part in defending the move was saying that he came up with it on a trampoline and never hurt his cousin on a trampoline. Trailer park trash.


----------



## seabs

RugbyRat said:


> To be fair, Styles didn't properly tell Lionheart how to take the move. AJ needs to accept some responsibility for the bump.


*Lionheart's been around long enough to know how to take the bump. And he does know how to take it. He just took it wrong and the consequence was awful for him.

Is all this from the Jericho podcast?*


----------



## Rugrat

Seabs said:


> *Lionheart's been around long enough to know how to take the bump. And he does know how to take it. He just took it wrong and the consequence was awful for him.
> 
> Is all this from the Jericho podcast?*


Haven't watched his podcast in some time. 

It was his first time facing AJ, as opposed to just "put your head back", I think he should have done more to protect his opponent. Especially with Strong's injury in January.

The Styles clash was hit fine, to be fair, but AJ shouldn't be excused from responsibility.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> It's actually a translation/cover of a Belgian song.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not at all what he said. He was irked that FSM published an article about Lionheart's injury and that it was mostly Lionheart being uncomfortable taking the move at all and that AJ didn't seem to publicly show any remorse for it happening. Then the article having a small section about Hearto taking full responsibility.
> 
> The biggest issue was the way that he and Jericho both talked down about the UK scene, making out that even the best aren't that good because they're from here. Jericho wasn't informed about the situation and AJ Styles just came across as a total cock.* My favourite part in defending the move was saying that he came up with it on a trampoline* and never hurt his cousin on a trampoline. Trailer park trash.


First of all, thanks for the help with the song.

Secondly, that move was invented before AJ Styles even took his first bump fpalm. Also, fuck him for saying people on The British Indies aren't that good because of where they're from. Given the fact that 3 current WWE Champions are from from our Indy Scene just shows him up. Also, Devitt won the BOSJ twice! Yes I know he's Irish and mostly known for his work in NJPW but he started out on The UK scene and was/is the biggest star on the circuit in the last few years and is seemingly headed to WWE also.


----------



## Nige™

Tribute To The Troops card shaping up.

Ligero v Travis
Tag Titles: Team Single v Legion of Boom
Cruiserweight Title: Bubblegum v Allmark
Mastiff v Cyanide
Dar v Kirby

Think that looks... DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> First of all, thanks for the help with the song.
> 
> Secondly, that move was invented before AJ Styles even took his first bump fpalm. Also, fuck him for *saying people on The British Indies aren't that good because of where they're from*. Given the fact that 3 current WWE Champions are from from our Indy Scene just shows him up. Also, Devitt won the BOSJ twice! Yes I know he's Irish and mostly known for his work in NJPW but he started out on The UK scene and was/is the biggest star on the circuit in the last few years and is seemingly headed to WWE also.


He didn't say that, they just eluded to it and it was more so Jericho with that.

The thing that I love is that there are plenty of guys in the UK who will have wrestled far more matches than AJ Styles during his TNA run. 

I also like that he 'let WWE know he was available.' I really hope they laughed down the phone at him.


----------



## Rugrat

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> He didn't say that, they just eluded to it and it was more so Jericho with that.
> 
> The thing that I love is that there are plenty of guys in the UK who will have wrestled far more matches than AJ Styles during his TNA run.
> 
> I also like that he 'let WWE know he was available.' I really hope they laughed down the phone at him.


Well he must have thought the UK indies weren't bad when he was wrestling in front of 800 people in a leisure centre in Hull. :lmao


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

RugbyRat said:


> Well he must have thought the UK indies weren't bad when he was wrestling in front of 800 people in a leisure centre in Hull. :lmao


The comments were more aimed at the ability of wrestlers, not the crowds they were performing in front of.


----------



## Shepard

As far as free shows go this isn't bad at all. Tag match and cruiserweight match both have potential to be really good. Then Hayes/Carlito, Trav/Ligero and Mastiff/Cyanide will all be fun.


----------



## flag sabbath

Should be a fantastic show. Unless it pisses down.


----------



## Nige™

Beautiful weather up here the last two days after a ridiculous 3/4 days of intermittent chaos. Relying on Northern weather though, never a good thing.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Wondering if Drew Galloway will make an appearance at his old stomping ground any time soon...


----------



## flag sabbath

PCW are teasing something big for their November double header. The graphic is a merged Stars & Stripes / Union Jack and they're calling it Supershow Of ?????? My guess? Honor.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Wondering if Drew Galloway will make an appearance at his old stomping ground any time soon...


Hopefully he will be in the roster by the time they roll back through newcastle. Straight into the main event?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Hopefully he will be in the roster by the time they roll back through newcastle. Straight into the main event?


I doubt he'd be on the roster, but I see him making a one off appearance. Possibly showing up to congratulate Jester on retaining his title again, then turning on him allowing Renfrew to cash in.

If he want's to maintain his green card, he'll be mainly in the US.


----------



## ChrisK

Anyone been following *Fierce Females*?

They've split off from ICW and are doing their own thing now, a couple of low-key shows building to Mad Maxine in July which will be phenominal.... Nikki Storm v Kay Lee Ray for the title and the Glamour Gym (Sara and Carmel) v The Owens Twins in a Last Woman Standing Tag Match :|


----------



## Nige™

Fludder promising a major announcement for two weeks at the Troops' show.:mark:


----------



## flag sabbath

Nige™ said:


> Fludder promising a major announcement for two weeks at the Troops' show.:mark:


PCW vs. ROH iPPV?


----------



## Shepard

that sure would be good for them. did kazarian sign for them along with daniels? Team Single vs Bad Influence is now something I really want to see.


----------



## seabs

*Fludder said he wasn't interesting in bring Kaz and Daniels over for the price they wanted when they got released. Always possible minds change but yeah.*


----------



## Nige™

I'd love to see them come over but I'm not too confident it will happen either.


----------



## .christopher.

i've decided to get more into british wrestling and have already found pcw 

could anyone let me know of any other promotions?


----------



## seabs

*Progress
Revolution Pro
ICW

are the go to ones.*


----------



## .christopher.

Seabs said:


> *Progress
> Revolution Pro
> ICW
> 
> are the go to ones.*


thanks! i will check them out


----------



## Groovemachine

I'd be remiss if I didn't give a shoutout to my local fed, 4FW. 10th Anniversary Show is out on DVD pretty soon which includes an awesome Zack Sabre Jr vs Tiger Ali bout.


----------



## Shepard

Supershow of Honor confirmed


----------



## Nige™

I was surprised it wasn't announced properly at the show today. We were just told to go to Facebook to check the announcement.

At least if my visas for Oz & NZ get turned down I'll still be here for that bad boy.


----------



## TheWhistler

anyone here from Ireland? I recommend wrestling.ie I attended their show today and had the honor of meeting Prince Devitt. got a photo with him recreating his stare down with okada lol. Great company overall and they done some really good matches


----------



## Shepard

Nige™ said:


> I was surprised it wasn't announced properly at the show today. We were just told to go to Facebook to check the announcement.
> 
> At least if my visas for Oz & NZ get turned down I'll still be here for that bad boy.


How was the show?


----------



## TheWhistler

ChrisK said:


> Anyone been following *Fierce Females*?
> 
> They've split off from ICW and are doing their own thing now, a couple of low-key shows building to Mad Maxine in July which will be phenominal.... Nikki Storm v Kay Lee Ray for the title and the Glamour Gym (Sara and Carmel) v The Owens Twins in a Last Woman Standing Tag Match :|


looks really good but ICW and FF both need to sort their DVD's out. went to order the luke whos yer da show and they dont have the dvd anymore. not even listed on their site, same with alot of the icw ones. really bad like


----------



## .christopher.

Shepard said:


> Supershow of Honor confirmed


it was great timing for me to look up pcw then :


----------



## Nige™

Shepard said:


> How was the show?


It was okay. There were a few little things like one level of standing with so many tall people at the front restricting our view. Anything on the mat, we couldn't see. It was hard to hear a lot of what was said on the microphone. The speakers were set to one side and couldn't make a lot of it out. The crowd too had a lot of randoms as you'd expect so there wasn't the same atmosphere you usually get, just in small sections.

Dar opened with Kirby and he had Darth Vader come out with him. It was a bit slow tbh, not particularly a great opener but Kirby got the win with an enzuigiri. Dar used Vader's light sabre after the match after being unable to squeeze a chair between the ropes!

Next was Mastiff against the replacement for Cyanide. We couldn't hear his name but he plays a good heel. He was pretty good too tbh, hit a facebreaker off the top which was impressive. Mastiff was the standout for me, won with a somersault splash against the pads in the corner. Couldn't quite believe that. He did bite the Scouse guy too before the flipping release German suplex to the corner!

Travis & Ligero were next and it was pretty decent, nothing spectacular. Trav got the win with the sitout powerbomb.

The two debuting divas hardly started their match when Manson & Delicious Danny came out, wanting to get them to catwalk with them. Eventually they did after Manson persuaded kids to get in the ring and do it with Danny. It turned into a tag match with Manson & Hope winning pretty quickly with roll ups on both.

Bubblegum beat Allmark to retain the Cruiserweight Championship after Team Single came down to distract Allmark. Bubblegum's just a delightful cunt!

Team Single then beat Legion of Boom in what was pretty strong. Masters spent most of his time fighting in the crowd with Rampage. Rayne looked good tbh. I hadn't seen him before, or Masters, and the crowd really loved Masters. He seemed like a real good guy too tbh, turning round and chatting to them later on. We couldn't see a lot of what was going on when they were in the crowd but with Masters hung out to dry, T-Bone & Rampage beat Rayne.

Carlito was popular but he didn't seem overly enthusiastic. It was pretty low key entrance tbh, got on the ropes and stood down. He did his apple sketch but Joey smashed it out of his hand before he could spit it in his face. Again it wasn't the best match but Team Single came out again with Bubblegum this time to allow Hayes to get a roll up. They all started beating on Carlito until Allmark & Legion of Boom ran down for the save, leading to an 8 man tag, which was pretty fun. Masters got the win with The Masterlock on Hayes. Sensible booking with his title shot in mind next month.

All in all it was a decent show but expected slightly better tbh.


----------



## just1988

*I'm so far behind on PCW. I haven't been to any shows since before WrestleMania, so had no idea this show was even going on. Quite surprised that Carlito and Masters were on this free show. I've just seen the pictures on Facebook and it looks like it was a success. Hopefully this will help them to grow their following and start to reacher more people. They're a top little company and I'm buzzing about the Supershow of Honour.*


----------



## seabs

*That announcement would probably be bigger if most of the top ROH names hadn't already come over. Not really sure who's left in ROH that I'd care about seeing teamed up with British talent. Hopefully Young Bucks come over. I guess Steen will be finished up by then. Please give Trav someone good and not someone who will work ROH style. Maybe Cole I guess. I don't even know if he's still good though I'm so far behind on Indy wrestling now.*


----------



## Nige™

That's a good point, and Trav's already facing Elgin next month anyway.


----------



## seabs

*I'm assuming it's over here too. If it's in the states then this is huge but I don't think it is. I guess if Daniels and Kaz come over that's something new. Maybe get AJ and Hero back over. *


----------



## .christopher.

Do you reckon The Briscoes will come over? I get the feeling that at most two tag teams will come over, and with reDRagon coming over I'm not so sure who the other team would be. I would love it if they did  If it's over here, that is..


----------



## Nige™

Bad Influence or The Briscoes would be fantastic. Hero apparently had a blast time, would be cool to see him back. Bennett & Maria maybe too. reDRagon were here last month so not too excited about them, more so because of the other teams. AJ would be an interesting one!

My love for Mastiff went up yesterday. I'd like to see him get a cracking opponent.


----------



## Shepard

Mastiff vs Steen II pls.


----------



## Nige™

Steen's left ROH though hasn't he?


----------



## .christopher.

Nige™ said:


> Steen's left ROH though hasn't he?


He's got about a month and a half left on his contract I think he said on the recent ROH PPV


----------



## Lane

PROGRESS put Chapter 13 for free on youtube. My first PROGRESS show and it's been fantastic so far.


----------



## Shepard

Nige™ said:


> Steen's left ROH though hasn't he?


He's in the announcement video which gives me the slightest bit of hope. I thought their first match was great so i'd take any chance at a rematch


----------



## Nige™

Read today he's expected to join up with the WWE in the summer along with Kenta, but yeah, let's hope so!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

TheWhistler said:


> looks really good but ICW and FF both need to sort their DVD's out. went to order the luke whos yer da show and they dont have the dvd anymore. not even listed on their site, same with alot of the icw ones. really bad like


It's not bad at all, with every release they've said that they're limited edition. It's why they've put their focus on the youtube show.


----------



## seabs

*Joe's opponent at Progress is Rampage Brown :mark:*


----------



## Nige™

PCW teasing Kennedy for August show.


----------



## ChrisK

TheWhistler said:


> looks really good but ICW and FF both need to sort their DVD's out. went to order the luke whos yer da show and they dont have the dvd anymore. not even listed on their site, same with alot of the icw ones. really bad like


Limited release, dude. They obviously have to get the best deal possible and that is a HUGE difference between trying to shift say 300 copies and trying to shift 500. Sucks for the few, or even few dozen, people who miss the initial run. I know there are a few DVDs I need to complete my collection, but on the budget they have it wouldn't make sense to order another 100 prints for only say 15 customers.

They've been very upfront that it is a limited release on every DVD and zero chance of a reprint. To their credit, every DVD is fantastic quality from Glasgow (the Maryhill one was a bit patchy) and miles above the quality of a lot of UK DVDs. 

ICW did put a lot of full matches / full shows on Youtube, and their weekly Worldwide show is good (though I dislike the 'clip' format myself) and offers about an hour of entertainment, free, every week.


Going forward, *Fierce Females* are moving to the digital downloads. Their third DVD was taking far too long to get made and with the buzz over and the rebranding started, they have all the matches online on their website now for £2/$3.50 (or thereabouts) each. Quality is the same as it would have been on DVD and works out about the same price as the DVD, except you can choose the matches. If you want an idea of quality, I've made a short Music Video on AWBA using clips from Nikki Storm v Portia Perez.

The Fierce Females facebook is hosting free videos of the smaller shows. I imagine Mad Maxine on the 20th will get a digital download release.

Hope that helps  just my understanding of the situation from having spoken to a few folk.


----------



## Concrete

Seabs said:


> *Joe's opponent at Progress is Rampage Brown :mark:*


I'm so insanely hyped for this. I'll drop some dough on that. Like this is the most I've looked forward to an indie match since Vordell Walker vs Cedric Alexander...which was like last week but I'll probably never see that. 

Progress just released #13 for free. Has then been mentioned? Well I'm not looking back so I'm assuming I'm delivering some hot news.


----------



## Lane

I mentioned it on the last page, Sam.


----------



## Nige™

Mr. Anderson confirmed for PCW in August!:mark:


----------



## Groovemachine

Briscoes confirmed for PCW Supershow of Honor. Nice.


----------



## Nige™

The Briscoes? :sodone


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> Limited release, dude. They obviously have to get the best deal possible and that is a HUGE difference between trying to shift say 300 copies and trying to shift 500. Sucks for the few, or even few dozen, people who miss the initial run. I know there are a few DVDs I need to complete my collection, but on the budget they have it wouldn't make sense to order another 100 prints for only say 15 customers.
> 
> They've been very upfront that it is a limited release on every DVD and zero chance of a reprint. To their credit, every DVD is fantastic quality from Glasgow (the Maryhill one was a bit patchy) and miles above the quality of a lot of UK DVDs.
> 
> ICW did put a lot of full matches / full shows on Youtube, and their weekly Worldwide show is good (though I dislike the 'clip' format myself) and offers about an hour of entertainment, free, every week.
> 
> 
> Going forward, *Fierce Females* are moving to the digital downloads. Their third DVD was taking far too long to get made and with the buzz over and the rebranding started, they have all the matches online on their website now for £2/$3.50 (or thereabouts) each. Quality is the same as it would have been on DVD and works out about the same price as the DVD, except you can choose the matches. If you want an idea of quality, I've made a short Music Video on AWBA using clips from Nikki Storm v Portia Perez.
> 
> The Fierce Females facebook is hosting free videos of the smaller shows. I imagine Mad Maxine on the 20th will get a digital download release.
> 
> Hope that helps  just my understanding of the situation from having spoken to a few folk.


Also, just like I stated months ago on here, once they get to 10k subscribers on Youtube, they'll start to sell full shows on there.


----------



## Groovemachine

Well that Zack Sabre Jr vs Prince Devitt match was just lovely wasn't it? I really hope this year's BOLA helps Zack break into the US market a bit more. That guy needs to be in, like, EVERY promotion.


----------



## .christopher.

Groovemachine said:


> Briscoes confirmed for PCW Supershow of Honor. Nice.


:yes


----------



## Shepard

If you haven't already seen this you should.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Shepard said:


> If you haven't already seen this you should.


Who's the suspiciously sounding North East fella on commentary?


----------



## Shepard

Think he calls himself Stallion. iirc he's a mag too. You can turn off the commentary when you buy their dvds so i tend to not listen to it much.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Shepard said:


> Think he calls himself Stallion. iirc he's a mag too. You can turn off the commentary when you buy their dvds so i tend to not listen to it much.


Would have been nice to see Steen hit the package piledriver, whether he can is a different question like.


----------



## .christopher.

Shepard said:


> If you haven't already seen this you should.


I'm new to PCW and this was the first Mastiff match I've seen and all I can say is...Wow! I wasn't expecting much at all from the match considering both Steen and Mastiff are big guys. I knew Steen was a very athletic guy for his size having watched ROH but I assumed Mastiff was of the ilk of someone like Mark Henry, thus the match probably being a bit too stiff for my liking. Boy, was I wrong! That dropkick followed by a kip up by Mastiff at 3mins bama4 He's made a fan out of me :

There were some funny moments in this match, too. Standout ones from memory were Steen yelling to Mastiff "How'd you do that, asshole?" after the kip up, and Mastiff saying "oooah, that was fucking stiff" after getting kicked in the gut :lol

I liked the look of the arena there and the atmosphere seemed good. Probably helped by Steen constantly interacting with them. Any of you lads or ladies been to a show?

All I can say is the more and more I see of PCW the more I become a fan 

Thanks for sharing, Shepard! I've subscribed to there youtube channel now and recommend anyone who's a fan of there's to do the same


----------



## Nige™

Yeah the crowd is excellent, made the show I went to even better. It was a fantastic atmosphere with some incredible chants that the wrestlers buzz off.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Can't wait for this, it should be the culmination of a storyline that has run for 18 months now.


----------



## ChrisK

TLC as well. It's gonna be insane! Was there when this was booked in Cumbernauld, electric atmosphere.

Who's excited for Mad Maxine on 20th July?

Then Shug's Hoose Party on 27th?

Fuck London though (because I can't go but my girlfriend is )


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Had to miss the Cumbernauld show for family stuff and I was so gutted. Mostly for being such a hard Jack Gallagher mark. If The Bomb get's anywhere close to ring shape it'll be amazing. Their match around 15 months ago was amazing and it was clear that John was ready to step away from it. He's clearly been putting the work in to get back into ring shape for it though.


----------



## TheWhistler

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Can't wait for this, it should be the culmination of a storyline that has run for 18 months now.


thought he killed whiplash and going by michael gilbert? or is that just in progress?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Have only just encountered this. Truly lost for words.


----------



## TheWhistler

WOOLCOCK said:


> Have only just encountered this. Truly lost for words.


love hendry at the minute. his band lost in audio are quite good as well.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

TheWhistler said:


> thought he killed whiplash and going by michael gilbert? or is that just in progress?


I don't know if it's just progress but it seems like it. He's still been wrestling as Whiplash up here. To be fair, in SWA he's pretty much just wrestled as a straight up British villain anyway, so it would make little difference.

Owner vs dethroned heel champion

Classic, but should be good.


----------



## ChrisK

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Had to miss the Cumbernauld show for family stuff and I was so gutted. Mostly for being such a hard Jack Gallagher mark. If The Bomb get's anywhere close to ring shape it'll be amazing. Their match around 15 months ago was amazing and it was clear that John was ready to step away from it. He's clearly been putting the work in to get back into ring shape for it though.


I was there, the Gallagher match was amazing. Both it and the Whiplash match are online now btw.

I dunno, Whiplash has confused me a lot the past year. Switches between "Whiplash" Whiplash and straight-up wrestler's wrestler so often I'm dizzy.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> I was there, the Gallagher match was amazing. Both it and the Whiplash match are online now btw.
> 
> I dunno, Whiplash has confused me a lot the past year. Switches between "Whiplash" Whiplash and straight-up wrestler's wrestler so often I'm dizzy.


I canny watch the Gallagher match, will make me sad that I wasn't popping for his signature spots in person. Just a shame because I can imagine that venue and crowd being far too quiet compared to his other appearances in SWA, particularly last time in Cumbernauld when he main evented with Polo.

Cannot wait for Shugs Hoose party now.

Whippy is good at whatever he wants to do, and he's easily the best wrestler performing in Scotland. A shame that he was a transitional champ in ICW when they could have went full bore face turn with him. Shame about the horrible injury as well, think that's maybe why he's not been as involved in ICW possibly.


----------



## Nige™

Elgin not coming to the UK in August. No Elgin/Trav for my 30th!


----------



## flag sabbath

Just heard that Power Slam magazine is no more, bowing out with this month's 20th anniversary issue. I know its editorial style is not to everyone's taste, but PS has been one of British wrestling's genuine success stories.


----------



## get hogan out

Shame about Power Slam. Been buying it for about 10 years, thought it was a good read.


----------



## seannnn

Nige™ said:


> Elgin not coming to the UK in August. No Elgin/Trav for my 30th!


Aye , it's Jay Lethal for Kamikaze so presume it's him for everyone. Quite relieved actually, Love Jay Lethal and Elgin does absolutely nothing for me personally :cool2


----------



## Nige™

I've wanted Lethal at PCW for ages, the one name I always throw at them on Twitter. Lethal v Trav instead.:mark:


----------



## Rugrat

flag sabbath said:


> Just heard that Power Slam magazine is no more, bowing out with this month's 20th anniversary issue. I know its editorial style is not to everyone's taste, but PS has been one of British wrestling's genuine success stories.


Credit to Fin Martin for keeping the magazine as long as he did.


----------



## TheWhistler

seannnn said:


> Aye , it's Jay Lethal for Kamikaze so presume it's him for everyone. Quite relieved actually, Love Jay Lethal and Elgin does absolutely nothing for me personally :cool2


Any word on why Elgin fucked them over? Seen on facebook they announced ROH had allowed him to put the belt on the line and literally a few hours later he said he can't do it?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

flag sabbath said:


> Just heard that Power Slam magazine is no more, bowing out with this month's 20th anniversary issue. I know its editorial style is not to everyone's taste, but PS has been one of British wrestling's genuine success stories.


Total failure to adapt to the modern ways of magazine publication. Sad though.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Total failure to adapt to the modern ways of magazine publication. Sad though.


How so? They went digital. I think the problem is the fact that wrestling just isn't as popular as it was and £3.25 is a lot of money for a 38 page publication.


----------



## Nige™

TheWhistler said:


> Any word on why Elgin fucked them over? Seen on facebook they announced ROH had allowed him to put the belt on the line and literally a few hours later he said he can't do it?


He said it was issues with getting his visa sorted.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Nige™ said:


> He said it was issues with getting his visa sorted.


Well, that's weird. He's wrestled over here before. He's also doing a training seminar while he was over, or at least he was meant to be doing one.


----------



## TommyRoxx

Anyone heading to the Attack! show in Bristol on Friday? Should be a fun evening!


----------



## Nige™

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Well, that's weird. He's wrestled over here before. He's also doing a training seminar while he was over, or at least he was meant to be doing one.


Probably because they're temporary ones, he needs to re-apply and left it too late or something like that. If we get Lethal v Trav instead, I couldn't give two shits tbh. As long as he's able to come over in November for the joint ROH show.


----------



## fludder99

Nige™ said:


> Probably because they're temporary ones, he needs to re-apply and left it too late or something like that. If we get Lethal v Trav instead, I couldn't give two shits tbh. As long as he's able to come over in November for the joint ROH show.


Don't come on here often but was told about this. There is no issue at all with PCW's UK Visas. Issue is his USA visa expired. He comes here he wont get back in the states. It will all be sorted soon but the training course people who was the ones bringing him in didn't want to take a chance on a maybe, rightly so too. I hooked them up with Chris Masters to step in. I wont comment on booking and surprises etc but thought best to let you all know that all is great for November and I hope to see you there. Come say hello if I am not too over run with things going on haha


----------



## Nige™

Cheers for clearing that up! Read his tweet about his visa issues but it wasn't specific.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> How so? They went digital. I think the problem is the fact that wrestling just isn't as popular as it was and £3.25 is a lot of money for a 38 page publication.


Going digital is only a small portion of it. Most magazines have round the clock interaction or updates via Facebook and Twitter. Comparing it to FSM and it's night and day.


----------



## GregFairwood

Anybody else going to this in Coventry? I only found out about them last year, but they've quickly become one of my favourite wrestling promotions ever. The crowd is absolutely insane and the production values are seriously impressive for a british indy (well, as far as the entrance videos go, the sound it often a let down in comparison.). I'd highly recommend checking them out.










Im also going to the next pro wrestling kingdom show which sounds pretty good. Never seen them before, but there's a lot of familiar faces and there videos look great.


----------



## ChrisK

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Whippy is good at whatever he wants to do, and he's easily the best wrestler performing in Scotland. A shame that he was a transitional champ in ICW when they could have went full bore face turn with him. Shame about the horrible injury as well, think that's maybe why he's not been as involved in ICW possibly.


Would have been good if they pulled the trigger on a full face turn. Oh well.

Yeah I can see that being a factor - the fact he went on to try suicide dives again later is insane. But... he did incorporate the injury into an angle, so I don't know.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages




----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

"I might like to maybe go to the US and make a run in the north American company."

Buckled. Nice to see him talk up ICW as well as mentions for Rev Pro and Progress.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> "I might like to maybe go to the US and make a run in the north American company."
> 
> Buckled. Nice to see him talk up ICW as well as mentions for Rev Pro and Progress.


He loves a tease does Devitt.


----------



## GFW Wrestling

A little late now but did anyone go to NGWs 6th anniversary show last month? (15/6/14). I thought it was a very solid show with a very entertaining 3 way match which I believe was televised for the British Wrestling Round-up. A great return for Nathan Cruz too!


----------



## Nige™

Just got back from PCW. The big surprise being teased only turned out to be Austin Aries.:done Much shit was lost! Fucking unbelievable moment. The guy's absolute class too! Great match with Andrews & Bubblegum, made even better with Bubblegum retaining. Love that twat so much!

Masters won the title too from Joey, and the cunt stood on my jacket (on a stool) at the end of the show. So wanted to pull his trunks down for revenge. He tried getting counted out and DQ'd throughout, pissed off Lionheart at the end and got super kicked into The Masterlock.

Big controversy at the end though. Mastiff won the Money in the Bank earlier, cashed it in after but got DQ'd when Joey came back in and leathered him with the briefcase. Really didn't like that at all, and most around us didn't either. Lots of "fuck him up Mastiff" chants when he cashed in. Lionheart made Mastiff v Joey in September with the winner challenging Masters in October.

Mr. Anderson was a lot of fun, very much enjoyed himself. Nikki Storm was the mystery diva. Ligero & "Bad News Garrett" had a really good match too. Typical Manson stuff. Divas match was pretty average. Dar & Rayne was a bit odd but not necessarily in a bad way. Dar made him tap but afterwards the Boom Championship rulebook stated the title couldn't change hands by submission on the 1st, 14th or 19th of any move, so Rayne didn't lose the title. Dar kept it we believe, the last we saw anyway.

Money in the Bank started great and the first two eliminated were T-Bone & Rampage when they were tagged in to go at each other. The other four made big deals of not tagging in and they didn't wanna go at each other. Everyone else came in and battered Team Single, falling on top of each other in the 69 position and Mastiff hit the running senton and all four covered them. After T-Bone & Rampage were eliminated it was a bit of an anticlimax with Mastiff winning fairly quickly after a great start.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Nige™ said:


> Just got back from PCW. The big surprise being teased only turned out to be Austin Aries.:done Much shit was lost! Fucking unbelievable moment. The guy's absolute class too! Great match with Andrews & Bubblegum, made even better with Bubblegum retaining. Love that twat so much!
> 
> Masters won the title too from Joey, and the cunt stood on my jacket (on a stool) at the end of the show. So wanted to pull his trunks down for revenge. He tried getting counted out and DQ'd throughout, pissed off Lionheart at the end and got super kicked into The Masterlock.
> 
> Big controversy at the end though. Mastiff won the Money in the Bank earlier, cashed it in after but got DQ'd when Joey came back in and leathered him with the briefcase. Really didn't like that at all, and most around us didn't either. Lots of "fuck him up Mastiff" chants when he cashed in. Lionheart made Mastiff v Joey in September with the winner challenging Masters in October.
> 
> Mr. Anderson was a lot of fun, very much enjoyed himself. Nikki Storm was the mystery diva. Ligero & "Bad News Garrett" had a really good match too. Typical Manson stuff. Divas match was pretty average. Dar & Rayne was a bit odd but not necessarily in a bad way. Dar made him tap but afterwards the Boom Championship rulebook stated the title couldn't change hands by submission on the 1st, 14th or 19th of any move, so Rayne didn't lose the title. Dar kept it we believe, the last we saw anyway.
> 
> Money in the Bank started great and the first two eliminated were T-Bone & Rampage when they were tagged in to go at each other. The other four made big deals of not tagging in and they didn't wanna go at each other. Everyone else came in and battered Team Single, falling on top of each other in the 69 position and Mastiff hit the running senton and all four covered them. After T-Bone & Rampage were eliminated it was a bit of an anticlimax with Mastiff winning fairly quickly after a great start.


Sounds like a complete and utter clusterfuck.


----------



## Nige™

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Sounds like a complete and utter clusterfuck.


It was very overbooked in places.

The Money in the Bank match and then the cash-in certainly. Team Single were the two legal men but were pinned by all four other guys. Having Joey cause the DQ for Mastiff's cash in wasn't popular either.

Still though, we got to see Austin Aries in one hell of a match.:stuff


----------



## ChrisK

I've done what I think is a fairly comprehensive guide of 2014's remaining Scottish shows (I know I've missed a few smaller ones - please tell me of anything I've missed). It was mostly to keep myself right and plan what tickets I need to buy, but thought I'd share:

http://aweebitabout.blogspot.com/2014/08/awba-upcoming-scottish-shows.html


Who is going to / excited about what?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> I've done what I think is a fairly comprehensive guide of 2014's remaining Scottish shows (I know I've missed a few smaller ones - please tell me of anything I've missed). It was mostly to keep myself right and plan what tickets I need to buy, but thought I'd share:
> 
> http://aweebitabout.blogspot.com/2014/08/awba-upcoming-scottish-shows.html
> 
> 
> Who is going to / excited about what?


Pretty much just Battlezone and Fear and Loathing 7 for me. Easily the worst time in Scottish Wrestling history to be skint. Have to say, Don't think the Fringe ICW will be anything too special, other than the NAK and Cabana at every show.


----------



## Nige™

Awesome moment, so glad I was there. So much better that he wasn't even advertised. Not many promoters would do this. Fair fucking play!


----------



## TheWhistler

A little off topic but i don't suppose anyone is selling or know anyone selling progress DVDs? Looking for 8, 9,10 and 12. Ano you can download them but i prefer the official DVDs and it gives me something to watch in work overnights PM me please.


----------



## Concrete

Okay, some of you may have seen this questioned but I'm working on an Indie Match of the Decade project for the decade we are in. Likely going to try and make a Top 100 eventually or something. So I was wondering if anyone had some recommendations whether it be IPW:UK, PCW, ASW, RevPro, or what have you. Anything you think was really good I'll probably be interested in putting on "the list". Big fan of guys like Rampage Brown, Robbie Dynamite, James Mason, and Dean Allmark.


----------



## seabs

*The Mason/Allmark matches from Summer 2011 for sure then. If you search Allmark under posts by me then there's a ton of matches from the 2012 MOTYC Thread well worth your time for this. There is/was a Mastiff/Gresham match on Dailymotion from Fight Club Pro that I'm sure you'd really enjoy. Not sure if you're counting the NOAH/Dragon Gate UK shows but they were awesome. If you want to just limit to to non NOAH guys on them shows then watch Mastiff/Sugiura and Zack/KENTA. Zack/Marty from Progress Chapter 1, Riots/Vipers from Chapter 2 and Zack/Haskins/Ricochet from Chapter 9. For IPW:UK/Rev Pro, Mastiff/Shiozaki and the LDRS tag vs PAC/Haskins from Six Year Anniversary Show, Marty/Generico from No Escape 2011, Zack/Sami from No Escape 2012, Masters/Stixx and Callihan/Scurll from Revolution 2012, Devitt/Ricochet and Zack/Davey from Uprising 2013 and Zack/Nakamura and Cole/Devitt from Summer Sizzler 2014. For PCW, Tozawa/Ligero from Guild Wars, the Nigel tag from Festive Fury 2011 (more super fun than workrate great), Travis/Steen from Spring Slam 2013 and Steen/Mastiff from Supershow 3. Zack/Hayato from 4FW Battle Britannia 2013. 
*


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Concrete said:


> Okay, some of you may have seen this questioned but I'm working on an Indie Match of the Decade project for the decade we are in. Likely going to try and make a Top 100 eventually or something. So I was wondering if anyone had some recommendations whether it be IPW:UK, PCW, ASW, RevPro, or what have you. Anything you think was really good I'll probably be interested in putting on "the list". Big fan of guys like Rampage Brown, Robbie Dynamite, James Mason, and Dean Allmark.


If only there was good quality footage of Mikey Whiplash vs Jack Gallagher...


----------



## ChrisK

Christ.... Bete Noire v Crazy Mary Dobson (Luke Who's Yer Da, Fierce Females) and Mikey Whiplash v Grado II (ICW's Match Of The Year 2013) are the immediate ones that spring to mind.

Tempted to throw in Jack Jester v Jimmy Havoc v Crazy Mary Dobson but it tips over the line of awesome and into uncomfortable a couple of times.


----------



## ChrisK

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Pretty much just Battlezone and Fear and Loathing 7 for me. Easily the worst time in Scottish Wrestling history to be skint. Have to say, Don't think the Fringe ICW will be anything too special, other than the NAK and Cabana at every show.


Irn Jew will win the belts on Sunday, drop it by the end.
Jimmy Havoc v Jester will be tied up (title scene is getting crowded).
Heel resets for NAK and Carmel (getting too much 'cool' heat).
Start to build to Fear & Loathing.

It'll set the table nicely I think. Gonna be some major stuff at FaL, BBC are filming again.


I'm heading to:

ICW - Ice To See You, 1.21 Gigawatts, Spacebaws, F&L7

Fierce Females - Strewth Sheila, Come Say G'day

PWE - Fallen Angel

Pride

BCW

SWA Battlezone

(+ a ticket for each for my missus, plus the two kids for all the family shows.... IM SKINT!!)


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> Irn Jew will win the belts on Sunday, drop it by the end.
> Jimmy Havoc v Jester will be tied up (title scene is getting crowded).
> Heel resets for NAK and Carmel (getting too much 'cool' heat).
> Start to build to Fear & Loathing.
> 
> It'll set the table nicely I think. Gonna be some major stuff at FaL, BBC are filming again.
> 
> 
> I'm heading to:
> 
> ICW - Ice To See You, 1.21 Gigawatts, Spacebaws, F&L7
> 
> Fierce Females - Strewth Sheila, Come Say G'day
> 
> PWE - Fallen Angel
> 
> Pride
> 
> BCW
> 
> SWA Battlezone
> 
> (+ a ticket for each for my missus, plus the two kids for all the family shows.... IM SKINT!!)


The Havok/Jester feud is pretty much a b-story anyway.

NAK and Carmel will always get the pop from the people that I hate the most at wrestling shows. People who just cheer for them regardless. I don't know how anyone who isn't being a smarky fuck can cheer for the NAK. Having seen them in action twice, Shug's being the most horrible thing i've seen (In a good way) Cheering them just seems pathetic.

I'm also certain that I saw the same twat who cheers Whiplash at SWA shows cheering them. Really gets my goat.

Anyway, wee rant over. More news. John 'The Bomb' has been told he can't wrestle by his Doctors so has been pulled from SWA Battlezone against Whiplash. However, it's been replaced by something I can't even contemplate at this point.










Thank you.


----------



## ryarts

Anyone been to any BCW events? Considering heading to their event on 29th Aug in Kilmarnock, looks a decent line up.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Sounds like a complete and utter clusterfuck.


It has been cluster fuck booking since February, absolutely no development in characters and matches


----------



## SuzukiGUN

looks awful apart from dar london / bubblegum kendrick

the sooner fludder wises up theres to much comedy and pageantry the better.

and because aries suprise went down well doesnt mean having another card without names announced will have the same effect

as you can see predictable booking where tag belts are concerned 

hufffffffffffff


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

At least this means Kendrick might be working ICW in Newcastle a week later with London already confirmed. 

London/Dar kada


----------



## Perfect_Plex

SuperSaucySausages said:


> At least this means Kendrick might be working ICW in Newcastle a week later with London already confirmed.


I know he's been confirmed for ICW in Birmingham on 19th October.


----------



## fludder99

Thanks for the feedback SuzukiGUN. Your welcome to your opinion as all have different tastes but ticket sales show the card is popular and this year we are doing great. Obviously your very much into your own style of wrestling and that does not sound like PCW and more something you would see in Japan. We have been heavy on comedy since day one and wont be changing any time soon sorry. I am glad you do enjoy some of the shows despite my 'cluster fuck booking' Come say hello some time at a show as I do welcome feedback just when not worded in an offensive manner.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

fludder99 said:


> Thanks for the feedback SuzukiGUN. Your welcome to your opinion as all have different tastes but ticket sales show the card is popular and this year we are doing great. Obviously your very much into your own style of wrestling and that does not sound like PCW and more something you would see in Japan. We have been heavy on comedy since day one and wont be changing any time soon sorry. I am glad you do enjoy some of the shows despite my 'cluster fuck booking' Come say hello some time at a show as I do welcome feedback just when not worded in an offensive manner.


It's not that I don't enjoy comedy I do think it needs to be done in the right places on the card.

When your in the crowd and you can feel that excitement rushing through before the show and the first match starts off as a thumb War..I was disappointed It just felt like deflating. I also though you should have followed through with the cash in a different and had mastiff (c) vs masters..I think you would have garnered a lot more interest in the next show.

P.s I'm sorry about using the word cluster fuck..not to classy of me really
And we have spoke many times regarding streamers and bubblegum if that makes any sense to you


----------



## fludder99

SuzukiGUN said:


> It's not that I don't enjoy comedy I do think it needs to be done in the right places on the card.
> 
> When your in the crowd and you can feel that excitement rushing through before the show and the first match starts off as a thumb War..I was disappointed It just felt like deflating. I also though you should have followed through with the cash in a different and had mastiff (c) vs masters..I think you would have garnered a lot more interest in the next show.
> 
> P.s I'm sorry about using the word cluster fuck..not to classy of me really
> And we have spoke many times regarding streamers and bubblegum if that makes any sense to you


Well I cant remember ever opening a show with a thumb war and mostly show openers are cruiserweight matches. If you mean the last show where Mastiff arrived at 7pm due to M6 traffic so Rayne and Noam were sent on to delay things then I didn't watch it. Your annoyed at the cash in? perfect its what we wanted so thank you. 

I do know who you are and you are a big fan of Japanese wrestling but when I see posts like yours it makes me want to book more ex WWE type guys and less indy guys. I try cater for all but our market in order of popularity is nostalgia, comedy and action. Oh and I sent your order of the PCW logo wristbands out


----------



## SuzukiGUN

fludder99 said:


> Well I cant remember ever opening a show with a thumb war and mostly show openers are cruiserweight matches. If you mean the last show where Mastiff arrived at 7pm due to M6 traffic so Rayne and Noam were sent on to delay things then I didn't watch it. Your annoyed at the cash in? perfect its what we wanted so thank you.
> 
> I do know who you are and you are a big fan of Japanese wrestling but when I see posts like yours it makes me want to book more ex WWE type guys and less indy guys. I try cater for all but our market in order of popularity is nostalgia, comedy and action. Oh and I sent your order of the PCW logo wristbands out


Haha you horrible man and yes the bands arrived Monday excellent! 

Why do my posts make you want to book less indie guys? Lol

Also be carefull how many non British talent you book between now and the roh show, I'm concerned people will just be like 'meh we'vw seen this before'


----------



## ChrisK

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> The Havok/Jester feud is pretty much a b-story anyway.
> 
> NAK and Carmel will always get the pop from the people that I hate the most at wrestling shows. People who just cheer for them regardless. I don't know how anyone who isn't being a smarky fuck can cheer for the NAK. Having seen them in action twice, Shug's being the most horrible thing i've seen (In a good way) Cheering them just seems pathetic.
> 
> I'm also certain that I saw the same twat who cheers Whiplash at SWA shows cheering them. Really gets my goat.
> 
> Anyway, wee rant over. More news. John 'The Bomb' has been told he can't wrestle by his Doctors so has been pulled from SWA Battlezone against Whiplash. However, it's been replaced by something I can't even contemplate at this point.


I saw the replacement but didn't see the reason. A better idea anyway. TLC match with someone who has retired? Yikes.

Re: NAK, I completely agree, they have done deplorable stuff. But Carmel hasn't really. We cheer for her because she is constantly overlooked, in storylines etc, and it is frankly pissing a lot of fans off. She doesn't do evil, she does promos that are mostly truthful, I don't see why cheering her is a bad thing. Would like to debate further if you want.





ryarts said:


> Anyone been to any BCW events? Considering heading to their event on 29th Aug in Kilmarnock, looks a decent line up.



I was at the last one with Devitt, will be going to Kilmarnock, have a few of their DVDs, what do you want to know?


----------



## trademarklas

Just got around to watching Devitt Vs. Mastiff and what a match it was. I need to get around to seeing Devitt Vs. Cole from RPW.


----------



## ryarts

ChrisK said:


> I was at the last one with Devitt, will be going to Kilmarnock, have a few of their DVDs, what do you want to know?


I just hadn't heard about this promotion until recently and it is near enough right on my doorstep. Had a look through the card and matches which looked really good so I bought tickets to the upcoming event.

Was just curious as to whether their previous shows have been good quality and if they are a promotion on the rise? I was reading that this show has been their fastest selling event ever. Thanks in advance. 

I'm sure it will be a good night, looking forward to it! :mark:


----------



## SuzukiGUN

trademarklas said:


> Just got around to watching Devitt Vs. Mastiff and what a match it was. I need to get around to seeing Devitt Vs. Cole from RPW.


devitt travis 1 and 2 from pcw were incredible


----------



## ChrisK

ryarts said:


> I just hadn't heard about this promotion until recently and it is near enough right on my doorstep. Had a look through the card and matches which looked really good so I bought tickets to the upcoming event.
> 
> Was just curious as to whether their previous shows have been good quality and if they are a promotion on the rise? I was reading that this show has been their fastest selling event ever. Thanks in advance.
> 
> I'm sure it will be a good night, looking forward to it! :mark:



Well, they've been about for 11 years but only put on a few shows a year as far as I am aware.

The last event was my first one I attended as it had Devitt (for the missus) and Grado (for the weans). Prior to that I'd only seen a few of their DVDs.

In my opinion - the DVDs are of mixed quality. Great matches, sound and lighting can be a bit off. I have their latest one (the show I was at with Devitt) on order so will review it on my site when it arrives.

The live show was amazing. They have a deep roster of the best of Scottish and British wrestling. Jack Jester, El Ligero (I marked the fuck out, that was an unannounced appearance and I'd been dying to see him live but he doesn't do ICW), Kid Fite, Marty Scurll (though he was injured), Bad Bones, James Scott, Grado, Liam Thomson, Kay Lee Ray, Carmel, it's all good.

Although some of their roster are ICW stalwarts, their personas at BCW are brilliant and perfectly fit the "family" atmosphere. I've been to a couple of "family" shows but BCW has been the best for my kids (ages 4 and 6). Still plenty there that me and the girlfriend enjoyed of course.

All in all, I'd recommend them, based off the one live event and couple of DVDs I've experienced. They aren't a new company, and aren't shy at bringing in outside talent (Million Dollar Man Ted DiBiase guest booked a show) while showcasing the true best of British at the same time.


----------



## Tha_Frost

Anyone read the 1PW book yet, looking forward to getting my hands on it.


----------



## ryarts

ChrisK said:


> Well, they've been about for 11 years but only put on a few shows a year as far as I am aware.
> 
> The last event was my first one I attended as it had Devitt (for the missus) and Grado (for the weans). Prior to that I'd only seen a few of their DVDs.
> 
> In my opinion - the DVDs are of mixed quality. Great matches, sound and lighting can be a bit off. I have their latest one (the show I was at with Devitt) on order so will review it on my site when it arrives.
> 
> The live show was amazing. They have a deep roster of the best of Scottish and British wrestling. Jack Jester, El Ligero (I marked the fuck out, that was an unannounced appearance and I'd been dying to see him live but he doesn't do ICW), Kid Fite, Marty Scurll (though he was injured), Bad Bones, James Scott, Grado, Liam Thomson, Kay Lee Ray, Carmel, it's all good.
> 
> Although some of their roster are ICW stalwarts, their personas at BCW are brilliant and perfectly fit the "family" atmosphere. I've been to a couple of "family" shows but BCW has been the best for my kids (ages 4 and 6). Still plenty there that me and the girlfriend enjoyed of course.
> 
> All in all, I'd recommend them, based off the one live event and couple of DVDs I've experienced. They aren't a new company, and aren't shy at bringing in outside talent (Million Dollar Man Ted DiBiase guest booked a show) while showcasing the true best of British at the same time.



That sounds ideal, thanks for the detailed response. I do not have any kids but I was aware it was a family friendly company and I'm sure it will have something for everyone. The roster looks excellent so I'm looking forward to it.

I've really enjoyed reading your blog by the way. I've only really discovered the local Indy wrestling scene in the last couple of months and it's been really useful for reading up on past/current events and wrestlers. After doing a bit of reading and watching 'ICW Worldwide' and countless other matches, I'm attending the BCW event as well as ICW events in Sept and Nov. Looking forward to the next couple of months. Depending on work commitments and stuff I might try and get to one or two more events that you have detailed in your blog.

Watched a couple of El Ligero matches and would really like to see him, was aware he doesn't wrestle for ICW but I'll keep my eyes open for future events.


----------



## bluenoseshf

What british wrestlers do people think will be on the upcoming series of TNA british bootcamp?

From a scottish perspective i know Noam Dar, Nikki Storm and Kay Lee Ray were at the tryouts on tuesday Also Jeremy Borash from TNA was at the ICW show on sunday 10/08/2014, where he spent a lot of time sitting with Jack Jester (Dont know if they were talking about TNA could have just been having a drink together.)


----------



## ChrisK

ryarts said:


> Watched a couple of El Ligero matches and would really like to see him, was aware he doesn't wrestle for ICW but I'll keep my eyes open for future events.


Thank you for the kind words, really means a lot. You are exactly who I write the blog for, fans wanting a foot in the door and not sure where to start.

If you're at the ICW shows and spot me say hi 

As for El Ligero, he was amazing live. He has just been announced for PWE in September too - http://hashtagwrest.wordpress.com/2014/08/14/updated-card-pwe-prowrestleelite-fallen-angel-4/

That show is going to be amazing. Never been to PWE before, hopefully I'll be buying my tickets next week.


----------



## Perfect_Plex

bluenoseshf said:


> the upcoming series of TNA british bootcamp?


So is this secondary confirmation that TNA won't be going out of business, or are they just playing "business as usual"?


----------



## ChrisK

From what I understand, TNA's opinion is this is no different from previous negotiations with Spike.

Besides that, Spike is only the US television deal. They still have their commitment to Challenge TV which is entirely different (hence the "One Night Only" pseudo-PPVs).


----------



## ryarts

ChrisK said:


> Thank you for the kind words, really means a lot. You are exactly who I write the blog for, fans wanting a foot in the door and not sure where to start.
> 
> If you're at the ICW shows and spot me say hi
> 
> As for El Ligero, he was amazing live. He has just been announced for PWE in September too
> 
> That show is going to be amazing. Never been to PWE before, hopefully I'll be buying my tickets next week.


No worries at all, I will do. It really helped familiarise me with characters and current storylines.

I checked out that show previously on your blog and it looks great but unfortunately I think I have a family birthday party that night so I won't make it. I did consider sneaking out for a few hours but the missus would kill me haha.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ryarts said:


> Anyone been to any BCW events? Considering heading to their event on 29th Aug in Kilmarnock, looks a decent line up.


Most of the local promotions in central Scotland use the same talent and run similar format shows. Outwith SWA and ICW, who are at polar opposites of the wrestling/entertainment ratio, you're likely getting a similar but very good show nonetheless.



bluenoseshf said:


> What british wrestlers do people think will be on the upcoming series of TNA british bootcamp?
> 
> From a scottish perspective i know Noam Dar, Nikki Storm and Kay Lee Ray were at the tryouts on tuesday Also Jeremy Borash from TNA was at the ICW show on sunday 10/08/2014, where he spent a lot of time sitting with Jack Jester (Dont know if they were talking about TNA could have just been having a drink together.)


They've pretty much announced all of the folk for the shows. Disappointed at the lack of Scottish talent but not surprised.



ChrisK said:


> I saw the replacement but didn't see the reason. A better idea anyway. TLC match with someone who has retired? Yikes.


Basically John 'The Bomb' has some blood pressure issues, so it would be unsafe to compete.

It was Whiplash that Retired him. Actually as good a story there has been in wrestling, since SWA only really does long term stories given that the only do seasonal mini tours.

JTB won the Battlezone, making him #1 Contender to Whiplash's Heavyweight Title. JTB would take his title shot at the next event in Motherwell, his hometown, but also demanded that it would be a Hardcore match. Whiplash conceded the stipulation, only if JTB put his career on the line. After fighting all over the building and Whiplash taking out 2 refs he finally won with cheeky 'grab the tights' roll up. Joe Coffey made sure that Whiplash got some comeuppance and put his sights on the title. 

Joe then won the next Battlezone and JTB(now the co-owner of SWA) told Whiplash that he wouldn't cheat his way to victory again, making himself the referee in a Cage Match. Coffey prevailed and escaped the cage to win the title from Whiplash, who was then laid out by JTB and Whiplash put his hands on him.

JTB at a subsequent show, told Whiplash he would never get another title shot so Whiplash called JTB out. Never being one to back down JTB accepted and made it a TLC match at this years Battlezone. Would have capped a 2 year long feud. Just a shame that it's not happening.


----------



## ChrisK

Thanks for the write-up. I vaguely knew most of that, but my only SWA show so far was the last one in Cumbernauld where Whiplash challenged JTB.


----------



## bluenoseshf

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> They've pretty much announced all of the folk for the shows. Disappointed at the lack of Scottish talent but not surprised.


Is there a list anywhere?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

bluenoseshf said:


> Is there a list anywhere?


Males: Rampage Brown, Dave Mastiff, Noam Dar, Martin Stone, Joel Redman, Mark Andrews, Sha Samuels, El Ligero, Tiger Ali, RJ Singh, Chucky Cyrus, Alex Cyanide, Josh Bodom, Matt Fox, Joe Vega, John Harding, Rory Bailey, Evan Sarven, Kevin Lloyd, Jack Gallagher, Hamish Campbell, The Fabulous Bakewells, Richard Parliament, Sebastian Radclaw, The Nordic Warrior, Pastor William Eaver, Sam Smitten-Downes, Joseph Conners, Bulk and Karn, Johnny Rock, Bill Duffy, Pyro, Priscilla, Kris Travis 

Females: Skarlett, Lana Austin, Melanie Price, The Owens Twins, Heather Schofield, Miss Louis-Jane, Kay Lee Ray, Nikki Storm 

I've heard of 16 of the 44 names confirmed, 4 of them women. Absolutely buckled that they have several ex-wwe guys participating.


----------



## Perfect_Plex

I would love to see some Welsh talent try out... Gavin Reid aka Stevie Starr would be worth it.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Any shows up north in the next four weeks?


----------



## TheWhistler

looking to get my first southside wrestling DVD and im torn between 2. speed king 2014 or risky business 3. Im leaning more towards risky business 3 but whats peoples opinion on it?


----------



## NastyYaffa

kada


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

NastyYaffa said:


> kada


I don't mind Imports being used over here, but I'd much rather they were going up against BritWres talents. It is a good matchup, don't get me wrong but I'd rather see Okada and Richochet go up against the best ones from over here.

Also I ordered a DVD off RevPro over 3 months ago and I still haven't received it, even after e-mailing them countless times.


----------



## flag sabbath

Ricochet lost that belt over three months ago, so it's clearly nothing personal.

Must admit, my immediate response to that poster was to try to figure out how I'm gonna get the day off work.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I don't mind Imports being used over here, but I'd much rather they were going up against BritWres talents. It is a good matchup, don't get me wrong but I'd rather see Okada and Richochet go up against the best ones from over here.
> 
> Also I ordered a DVD off RevPro over 3 months ago and I still haven't received it, even after e-mailing them countless times.


This is the biggest issue plaguing the British Wrestling scene. The argument of it elevating the awareness of your product is also bullshit if you continue to bring them in.

Always had a good chuckle when I've saw companies from down south have imports as their champs.

In other news, heard that Jack Gallagher vs Zack Gibson at the Futureshock 10th Anniversary was an absolute belter.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Was listening to Lionheart's podcast with Mark Dallas, apparently there's going to be a Fergal Devitt documentary shown in Ireland. Hope we can get it online.


----------



## Morrison17

Whats the name of the song? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBtGFaa0idY


----------



## Groovemachine

^ Madonna - Like a Prayer.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Morrison17 said:


> Whats the name of the song?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBtGFaa0idY


Here's a portion of the actual track.


----------



## Groovemachine

This is a bit random and somewhat of a longshot, but I've written a play about wrestling that is debuting tomorrow night at the Theatre Royal in Bath. The play is called 'Snapmare' and it's a fictional story based on the Chris Benoit double murder-suicide and the events that lead up to it. Sooooo if anyone South West-based fancies making the trip, it's at 7pm and tickets are just £3 as it's a script-in-hand performance. 

For more details, check out:

http://www.theatreroyal.org.uk/page/3029/Snapmare/917

Like I said, random post, but I thought this is the most appropriate thread and it's worth a shot!


----------



## Concrete

Quick Q: Why don't more promotions offer MP4s and VOD? Is there a reason other than there's no reason to bother? Like PCW does VOD through vimeo and that's SWELL. Progress does MP4 but charges $16-$18 which I have a hard time justifying. Like I'd like to get into these promotions a little bit more but I can't afford these drastic shipping prices.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Concrete said:


> Quick Q: Why don't more promotions offer MP4s and VOD? Is there a reason other than there's no reason to bother? Like PCW does VOD through vimeo and that's SWELL. Progress does MP4 but charges $16-$18 which I have a hard time justifying. Like I'd like to get into these promotions a little bit more but I can't afford these drastic shipping prices.


The more easily they make things available, the more likely it will be pirated. As has been said before. ICW has made it their aim to get 10k subscribers on Youtube by the end of the year so they can sell stuff through Youtube.


----------



## Concrete

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> The more easily they make things available, the more likely it will be pirated. As has been said before. ICW has made it their aim to get 10k subscribers on Youtube by the end of the year so they can sell stuff through Youtube.


And I'll probably keep asking forgetting I've asked cause it'll pop into my head when I see something in the UK that looks sweet.


----------



## ChrisK

Fierce Females started down the VOD route as their show with Awesome Kong never made it to DVD. £3 a match worked out at about the same as a DVD.

Think they were gonna keep up with VOD but realised they could grow their crowd more at the moment just putting the full shows on Youtube. I'm sure once their following gets bigger, VOD will come back.

It's a decent idea I suppose, pay for the matches you actually want to see.



RECENTLY: Caught ICW - Ice To See You last week, BCW's Homecoming last Friday featuring the return of Drew, and "double day" with Fierce Females - Strewth Sheila and ICW's 1.21 Gigawatts on the same day. Was immense, read about it below.
UPCOMING: for me, the SWA Source school have a card on tomorrow I'm going to. Next up is PWE - Fallen Angel on the 13th, then Pride on the 20th, ICW's showcase show Spacebaws on the 21st, then there's SWA in October and I'm going to ICW in both Liverpool and Leeds, and Fierce Females have a charity show on as well.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> Fierce Females started down the VOD route as their show with Awesome Kong never made it to DVD. £3 a match worked out at about the same as a DVD.
> 
> Think they were gonna keep up with VOD but realised they could grow their crowd more at the moment just putting the full shows on Youtube. I'm sure once their following gets bigger, VOD will come back.
> 
> It's a decent idea I suppose, pay for the matches you actually want to see.
> 
> 
> 
> RECENTLY: Caught ICW - Ice To See You last week, BCW's Homecoming last Friday featuring the return of Drew, and "double day" with Fierce Females - Strewth Sheila and ICW's 1.21 Gigawatts on the same day. Was immense, read about it below.
> UPCOMING: for me, the SWA Source school have a card on tomorrow I'm going to. Next up is PWE - Fallen Angel on the 13th, then Pride on the 20th, ICW's showcase show Spacebaws on the 21st, then there's SWA in October and I'm going to ICW in both Liverpool and Leeds, and Fierce Females have a charity show on as well.


Wish I had the expenditure to go to as many shows. However, I'm certain that Whiplash vs Gallagher 2 out of 3 falls, will be the finest match to grace a wrestling ring in some time.


----------



## ChrisK

No doubt it will.

I'm scunnered, don't know how I've managed to conjure up the money for all these :/ Fear and Loathing cost a bomb as well. Fuck TicketMaster man, I've bought so many tickets the last few weeks and been charged postage fees for EACH ONE. I mean - stick them all in the same envelope eh.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

PROGRESS Wrestling have a free show on YouTube, they are one of THE promotions their last card got 1200 people with an all British card so check'em out, much better than the import laden feds plus the owner of PCW's a dick IMO. May have been mentioned but I can't be bothered to skim through.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it2coTptmlM - featuring a brilliant intro from the owner, main event is Zack Sabre Jr vs Prince Devitt

Also check out Bellatrix Female Warriors, that is Saraya Knight's promotion, they have brilliant production values and get around 800 people per show, you also see Saraya Knight in rare form as in her promotion she is a babyface, like the protective mother of her students (the promotion is her students going up against a lot of talent from Europe and the USA)


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Pillman's Pencil said:


> PROGRESS Wrestling have a free show on YouTube, they are one of THE promotions their last card got 1200 people with an all British card so check'em out, much better than the import laden feds plus the owner of PCW's a dick IMO. May have been mentioned but I can't be bothered to skim through.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it2coTptmlM - featuring a brilliant intro from the owner, main event is Zack Sabre Jr vs Prince Devitt
> 
> Also check out Bellatrix Female Warriors, that is Saraya Knight's promotion, they have brilliant production values and get around 800 people per show, you also see Saraya Knight in rare form as in her promotion she is a babyface, like the protective mother of her students (the promotion is her students going up against a lot of talent from Europe and the USA)


It's all good and well talking about an 'all British card', even though Tommy End is Dutch :cool2 and Zabre and Devitt being international talents who work primarily outwith the UK. Havoc's ladder match was the Main event btw 

If you're gonna slate another promotion, at least be accurate with the one you're talking about.

I'm not the biggest fan of imports, but each to their own, at least PCW have been consistent with their booking of Masters unlike the majority of 'one and done' imports.

I'll leave any opinions of Saraya Knight out of this though, she runs her mouth enough for everyone to have their own opinion.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Pillman's Pencil said:


> PROGRESS Wrestling have a free show on YouTube, they are one of THE promotions their last card got 1200 people with an all British card so check'em out, much better than the import laden feds *plus the owner of PCW's a dick IMO*. May have been mentioned but I can't be bothered to skim through.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it2coTptmlM - featuring a brilliant intro from the owner, main event is Zack Sabre Jr vs Prince Devitt
> 
> Also check out Bellatrix Female Warriors, that is Saraya Knight's promotion, they have brilliant production values and get around 800 people per show, you also see Saraya Knight in rare form as in her promotion she is a babyface, like the protective mother of her students (the promotion is her students going up against a lot of talent from Europe and the USA)


:lmao He posts on here...


----------



## Big Dog

Was there a reason for why Brodus Clay was on Soccer AM this weekend at Besingstoke's ground?


----------



## ChrisK

PROGRESS sold 1200? Away and haver :lol Electric Ballroom has a 700 capacity and before that it was the Garage at 300. Even PROGRESS themselves publish the attendance for Christ's sake - http://progresswrestling.com/results/

Not to be snobby, but the only company busting the 1000 mark is ICW, pure and simple. Love PROGRESS, love a lot of British promotions, but why come on and slate one and post inflated numbers for another? Bit of a silly, silly post mate.


-----


Attended Source wrestling school's Showcase 4 last night, it's essentially an up-and-comers show for the next batch of SWA/Scottish talent facing some veterans. Was pretty amazing. Nikki Storm is a special talent, and Christopher Saynt was easily the most impressive of the "newcomers", him and Conrad as "The Gatecrashers" are a tag team you will be hearing about soon, if you haven't already.


----------



## Nige™

Saw Nikki Storm at the last PCW show, was very impressed with her, played a great cowardly heel character.

Progress does look a class apart from the various UK companies I've been watching. It looks like it has a real unique, special feel/identity to it. I wish it was closer!


----------



## icecreamjrfan1029

ChrisK said:


> Attended Source wrestling school's Showcase 4 last night, it's essentially an up-and-comers show for the next batch of SWA/Scottish talent facing some veterans. Was pretty amazing. Nikki Storm is a special talent, and Christopher Saynt was easily the most impressive of the "newcomers", him and Conrad as "The Gatecrashers" are a tag team you will be hearing about soon, if you haven't already.


Can you do A Wee Bit About review on ur website? I want 2 go to the next Showcase they have but I'm not sure of the talent roster other than DCT & Christopher Saynt


----------



## Rhawk

Just wondering, I'm Welsh, and with Wales being a part of the UK/British scene, I was curious as it if there's any Welsh promotions I should be on the lookout for, as well as any welsh talent.

The best I know of is Welsh Wrestling, which apparently aren't that great because I tried to deal with them personally since I work for a youth organization, you know, to try and promote their shows more, and they didn't even both responding to us.

The better people from the Welsh scene I know of is Mark Andrews (TNA British Boot Camp fame) and Nixon Newell (rising name in Womens Wrestling in general).


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Big Dog said:


> Was there a reason for why Brodus Clay was on Soccer AM this weekend at Besingstoke's ground?


He was wrestling in Basingstoke this weekend...



ChrisK said:


> Attended Source wrestling school's Showcase 4 last night, it's essentially an up-and-comers show for the next batch of SWA/Scottish talent facing some veterans. Was pretty amazing. Nikki Storm is a special talent, and Christopher Saynt was easily the most impressive of the "newcomers", him and Conrad as "The Gatecrashers" are a tag team you will be hearing about soon, if you haven't already.


Saynt is tremendous, as i'm sure you'll know. He's been on shows for at least 18 months now and I think he has a lot of potential for a guy his size. It's quite funny, he actually sells in the same style of Grado, which is very entertaining. Not a fan of the attire I saw him and Conrad in the last time, but if they stick as a team there is potential there.

I wasn't there, but I have to imagine going up against O'Conner and Renwick only helped them. Were 'The Gatecrashers' still working heel?

I didn't really like the look of the main event line up, think that Girvan vs Solar would have been a better match on it's own. Feel that both of them have stagnated for the last wee while too.


----------



## ChrisK

Nixon is incredible!!




icecreamjrfan1029 said:


> Can you do A Wee Bit About review on ur website? I want 2 go to the next Showcase they have but I'm not sure of the talent roster other than DCT & Christopher Saynt


Done  http://aweebitabout.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/source-showcase-4.html

DCT and Saynt were two of the best last night, Nikki Storm & Bete Noire also. To be honest, every match was great. Sammii Jayne vs Viper wasn't as good as other matches I've seen from them both, but it was still a great match, if that makes sense? The two tag team matches were phenominal however, two of the best I've seen this year. Well worth £5 even if it was over within 2.5 hours


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

After saying that Girvan vs Solar would have been a better match, ICW have literally just announced it for Space Baws. haha


----------



## Rhawk

Oh and going back to the Welsh Wrestling promotion, they released this video over a month ago and it made me question why this is one of the few promotions in Wales I know of. This could have been made by a 12 year old, it's not good, not good at all.

YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!


----------



## ChrisK

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> After saying that Girvan vs Solar would have been a better match, ICW have literally just announced it for Space Baws. haha


Haha, nice one. Well my appetite is whetted!


----------



## ChrisK

Insane Championship Wrestling documentary "Insane Fight Club" is airing again tonight, on BBC3 at 10pm.


----------



## ChrisK

Viewing figures from last night:

Insane Fight Club 296,500 (BBC Three)
Matrix Reloaded 275,300 (ITV2)
Rudetube 155,000 (E4)
NCIS: LA 99,000 (Sky 1)




Christopher Daniels will be at PWE on Saturday. Anyone going?


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

SuperSaucySausages said:


> :lmao He posts on here...


Brilliant, then IMO he shouldn't go round to a 13/14 year old boys house (was he that intimidated by the kid he felt the need to bring Chris Masters with him?), threaten to beat him up because he sold bootleg DVDs on eBay piracy is wrong but you deal with it through the proper LEGAL channels, oh and then post it on YouTube coming off as a mark with money who thinks he's the next coming of Paul Heyman/McMahon when its more Steven Gauntley. How about I let companies know you are using copyrighted music and designs for your t-shirts and merchandise? He left a very bad taste in a lot of people's mouths when he did that.

I'd take Ricky Knight and Saraya Knight's opinion over anyone elses to be honest since its mainly common sense, they've been the most consistent promoters and have the longevity to prove it. Progress for me has the best identity for British Wrestling, along with RevPro and ICW, professional to the core.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Brilliant, then IMO he shouldn't go round to a 13/14 year old boys house (was he that intimidated by the kid he felt the need to bring Chris Masters with him?), threaten to beat him up because he sold bootleg DVDs on eBay piracy is wrong but you deal with it through the proper LEGAL channels, oh and then post it on YouTube coming off as a mark with money who thinks he's the next coming of Paul Heyman/McMahon when its more Steven Gauntley. How about I let companies know you are using copyrighted music and designs for your t-shirts and merchandise? He left a very bad taste in a lot of people's mouths when he did that.
> 
> I'd take *Ricky Knight and Saraya Knight's opinion* over anyone elses to be honest since its mainly common sense, they've been the most consistent promoters and have the longevity to prove it. Progress for me has the best identity for British Wrestling, along with RevPro and ICW, professional to the core.


HAHAHA.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> HAHAHA.


Oooh, alluding! Let me guess you've been talking to Dann Read or Two Sheds, right? They've put on shows for 20+ years and Saraya is getting booked across the world, I'd take that over the Gauntley esque promoters.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Oooh, alluding! Let me guess you've been talking to Dann Read or Two Sheds, right? They've put on shows for 20+ years and Saraya is getting booked across the world, I'd take that over the Gauntley esque promoters.


I don't even know who either of those two are. I'm laughing because anytime the Knights have been presented with any other opinion on wrestling they appear so close minded about it. The whole shambles with Saraya being unable to accept El Ligero as being the best wrestler in the UK on the Wrestling Round-up show was the utterings of someone who is unable to accept how other people see the world.

That's the total opposite of common sense.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I don't even know who either of those two are. I'm laughing because anytime the Knights have been presented with any other opinion on wrestling they appear so close minded about it. *The whole shambles with Saraya being unable to accept El Ligero as being the best wrestler in the UK on the Wrestling Round-up show was the utterings of someone who is unable to accept how other people see the world.*
> 
> That's the total opposite of common sense.


Oh thought you were on about running a promotion, and its a work, they've been laughing about it on Twitter, she said she'd still bring him in because he and Noam Dar are good money and plus her son wrestles the same style, what she was saying is that eventually he'll have to change his style. Rampage Brown is her favourite worker currently.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Oh thought you were on about running a promotion, and its a work, they've been laughing about it on Twitter, she said she'd still bring him in because he and Noam Dar are good money and plus her son wrestles the same style, what she was saying is that eventually he'll have to change his style. Rampage Brown is her favourite worker currently.


I don't see how anyone can talk about how a promotion is run unless they've done it themselves and actually know the inner workings of any said promotion.

Work my arse, she did it again as did Ricky when he was on the show. That being said, WTTV and Wrestling Round-up are utter shite anyway. Noam and El Ligero don't even wrestle the same style.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> I don't see how anyone can talk about how a promotion is run unless they've done it themselves and actually know the inner workings of any said promotion.
> 
> Work my arse, she did it again as did Ricky when he was on the show. That being said, WTTV and Wrestling Round-up are utter shite anyway. Noam and El Ligero don't even wrestle the same style.


Ligero did before he changed it and bulked up, go read Saraya's tweets to Ligero, its a work, and its produced by Alex Shane, so its guaranteed shite.


----------



## Dannylad777

Quick question when dose season 3 worldwide start. Just watched some old season ones.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

I don't see what's special with el ligero 

To me, rampage is the best worker along with mastiff


----------



## ChrisK

Season 3 - Nobody knows, though I would guess soon as their September show is a "showcase" of younger talent and all of October they are in England, they may do something to hype Fear & Loathing more. Then again, it is almost sold out, so maybe not. Maybe they will wait on the "ICW Network" launch?


Saw Christopher Daniels at PWE last night. Phenomenal. He and Noam Dar performed a technical masterclass, then later Noam Dar and Grado performed a comedic masterclass. Noam Dar has "it", two totally different Match Of The Year candidates in one night.


----------



## Rhawk

I stal quote my question again since people didn't see it or something maybe?



Rhawk said:


> Just wondering, I'm Welsh, and with Wales being a part of the UK/British scene, I was curious as it if there's any Welsh promotions I should be on the lookout for, as well as any welsh talent.
> 
> The best I know of is Welsh Wrestling, which apparently aren't that great because I tried to deal with them personally since I work for a youth organization, you know, to try and promote their shows more, and they didn't even both responding to us.
> 
> The better people from the Welsh scene I know of is Mark Andrews (TNA British Boot Camp fame) and Nixon Newell (rising name in Womens Wrestling in general).


----------



## ChrisK

Sorry man, I'm not hugely knowledgeable of Welsh wrestling. I saw Nixon live the other day, she was awesome. Then there's the ones on TV, Rob Terry and Mason Ryan. Outwith those three, I'm not very familiar with Welsh wrestling.


----------



## Groovemachine

I'm sure I've heard people talking about Dragon Pro before. Think they have a core roster and get a few imports in from time to time. Not very helpful I know, but you might want to keep an eye open for them.


----------



## Rhawk

Thanks for the help anyway, like I said I know the Welsh Wrestling seem is very non-existant so I dont blame you for not knowing much about anyone from there.


----------



## ChrisK

Please though, if you find out more or any great matches on Youtube, jump in here and share.


----------



## Rhawk

I don't know soo much about the British Wrestling scene except for a few places like ICW and Futureshock. Havent seen many matches of theirs, I just know of them.

But any British or Welsh action I manage to see I'm mention for sure. I may even check out more on that Dragon Pro Wrestling since that actually looked decent to good from the next event I've seen advertised.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

whos at PCW friday?


----------



## icecreamjrfan1029

Hey! I'm going to go to training at the PBW Academy in November at Greenock, anyone on here going aswell?


----------



## Nige™

SuzukiGUN said:


> whos at PCW friday?


I wish but my mate didn't fancy it. The only match on the card I really wanted to see was Kendrick & Bubblegum. 3D/Single will be alright, not a massive fan of Team 3D. London/Dar too, but I'm not too disappointed to miss it tbh.


----------



## TheWhistler

just curious to see how many people here will get the icw network?


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Okay, I've criticised pcw in the past but I went to the show last night and it was only what I can describe as the best wrestling I've ever been to.

Team 3d was incredible


----------



## flag sabbath

SuzukiGUN said:


> Okay, I've criticised pcw in the past but I went to the show last night and it was only what I can describe as the best wrestling I've ever been to.
> 
> Team 3d was incredible


I thought the first half was really good, culminating in that incredible sustained reaction for The Dudleyz. And their match with Team Single was fantastic. But the crowd never really recovered for the second half. I've no idea what Noam Dar's gimmick is supposed to be, but it isn't over. Also thought Mastiff vs. Joey was slightly disappointing - again, the fans just didn't seem that arsed.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

PROGRESS Wrestling will be on Channel 4's Trans World Sport soon they've just announced.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

flag sabbath said:


> SuzukiGUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I've criticised pcw in the past but I went to the show last night and it was only what I can describe as the best wrestling I've ever been to.
> 
> Team 3d was incredible
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the first half was really good, culminating in that incredible sustained reaction for The Dudleyz. And their match with Team Single was fantastic. But the crowd never really recovered for the second half. I've no idea what Noam Dar's gimmick is supposed to be, but it isn't over. Also thought Mastiff vs. Joey was slightly disappointing - again, the fans just didn't seem that arsed.
Click to expand...


We were worn out, I tend to be overly vocal and I honestly think now if you go to an indie event, just go as a fan and not as an iwc representative

I love to hate British wrestling but Il never miss a pcw show no matter how much I criticise


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Pillman's Pencil said:


> PROGRESS Wrestling will be on Channel 4's Trans World Sport soon they've just announced.


As cool as it is, It's such an irrelevant show these days.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> As cool as it is, It's such an irrelevant show these days.


Still success though no matter how irrelevant you consider it.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Still success though no matter how irrelevant you consider it.


Erm, how is it success? It's a good wee spot on a London based sports magazine show, that will be seen by a fair number of people. It's hardly any significant level of success.

As I said, it's cool. That's about it really.


----------



## pgi86

Kazuchika Okada vs. Austin Aries announced for Rev Pro's October 19th show. :ex:


----------



## TJQ

pgi86 said:


> Kazuchika Okada vs. Austin Aries announced for Rev Pro's October 19th show. :ex:


I just saw that tweet, jesus.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/520687778498375680


----------



## KingKicks

Shame to see Ricochet is out of the match against Okada, but fuck me I am excited for Aries vs. Okada. Got my ticket yesterday.


----------



## just1988




----------



## Groovemachine

As a little heads up for those interested, Dragon Gate UK have got their pre-2014 DVDs at some pretty decent sale prices. Last year's Festival of Fire shows are all £7.99 each, and the awesome 2011 shows are £4.99. Not bad.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Anyone heard about Travis?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Anyone heard about Travis?


Aye man, had heard rumblings about it from when he pulled out of PEW's Fallen Angel show. Hopefully he gets through it.


----------



## just1988

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Anyone heard about Travis?


*I really hope that's just a rumour.

*


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

just1988 said:


> *I really hope that's just a rumour.
> 
> *


It's not.



Kristoffer Travis @RealKrisTravis said:


> So.... Some people don't know and a lot do. So I'm going to just clear this up here. About a month ago I was diagnosed with cancer. I had surgery and had most of my stomach removed and with it a tumour. I now have 18 weeks of chemo to hopefully kill the rest of this disease. I've moved into my family home with my mum + I'm being well looked after by my amazing family and friends. I WILL fight this and I WILL win!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

just1988 said:


> *I really hope that's just a rumour.
> 
> *


He posted the fact he'd been diagnosed with Cancer on Twitter.What would make you think it's a rumour?


----------



## Nige™

Sucks. Hope to God he gets through it. It's great though to see the incredible support he's had from the British companies & fans.


----------



## just1988

SuperSaucySausages said:


> He posted the fact he'd been diagnosed with Cancer on Twitter.What would make you think it's a rumour?


*I'd only heard other people saying it, hadn't seen his Tweets at the time of posting. Really sad stuff...
*


----------



## Shepard

Awful to hear. Really hope he can overcome this.


----------



## Nige™

Already raised over £500 for him in a couple of hours.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/showing-some-love-to-kris-travis


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

I'm not in a position to donate money, but I think that anyone who is should take up to opportunity to do so. For those who cant, spreading the page and story is the least they can do.


----------



## Nige™

Almost at £2k of the £5k target. Really heartwarming to see such support for him.(Y)

Even buying his merch & DVDs is helping.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

£2,331 already. Honestly, the British Wrestling response to this, from fans to the workers is phenomenal.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Some of the tweets and his replies have been pretty funny. Glad to see he's taking everything in good humour.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SWA had some cracking wrestling tonight in front of nearly 800 in Motherwell. Will post a review later. Battle Royals are hard to review.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

So SWA:Zero1 have another show tonight that I'm supposed to be attending.

Mikey Whiplash vs Tommy End
Jack Gallagher vs Rampage Brown
Joe Coffey vs Dave Mastiff
Noam Dar vs Lewis Girvan
Dickie Divers vs Kenny Williams
Nikki Storm vs Leah Von Dutch
Grado & Solar vs Shame & Canyon
The Forgotten vs Muay Tash

6 singles matches of outstanding quality. Whiplash vs Tommy End should be out of this world.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> So SWA:Zero1 have another show tonight that I'm supposed to be attending.
> 
> Mikey Whiplash vs Tommy End
> Jack Gallagher vs Rampage Brown
> Joe Coffey vs Dave Mastiff
> Noam Dar vs Lewis Girvan
> Dickie Divers vs Kenny Williams
> Nikki Storm vs Leah Von Dutch
> Grado & Solar vs Shame & Canyon
> The Forgotten vs Muay Tash
> 
> 6 singles matches of outstanding quality. Whiplash vs Tommy End should be out of this world.


Probably would have been there If I wasn't in uni til 5 today. Shame, stacked card.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Probably would have been there If I wasn't in uni til 5 today. Shame, stacked card.


My mates pulled out of going, but I still went at the last minute. Missed Rampage vs Gallagher (who's my favourite these days) so was a bit gutted. The rest more than made up for it.

The two tag matches weren't that great but the rest was superb.

Whiplash vs Tommy End was exceptional. Coffey vs Mastiff was brutal, in the good way.

I also had the pleasure of being seated next to and having a chat with the Global Hero himself, Joe Hendry. What a personable chap he is.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> My mates pulled out of going, but I still went at the last minute. Missed Rampage vs Gallagher (who's my favourite these days) so was a bit gutted. The rest more than made up for it.
> 
> The two tag matches weren't that great but the rest was superb.
> 
> Whiplash vs Tommy End was exceptional. Coffey vs Mastiff was brutal, in the good way.
> 
> I also had the pleasure of being seated next to and having a chat with the Global Hero himself, Joe Hendry. What a personable chap he is.


I need to see Tommy End at some point or the Sumerian Death Squad. Hopefully they'll feature on the next ICW Newcastle show.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I need to see Tommy End at some point or the Sumerian Death Squad. Hopefully they'll feature on the next ICW Newcastle show.


Yes, you do. Also, I really think that Whiplash is sorely missed in ICW.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

whos at PCW tonight?


----------



## Nige™

Not me unfortunately. My best mate who I go with got stuck with taking his nephews trick or treating, but probably best with the ROH shows next month and being a tad skint to say the least.

There's not too much I'm that bothered about seeing anyway. Andrews pulling out injured of his match with Ligero made it a lot easier too tbh. All I hope is Mastiff wins the title, but as much as I think he should, I don't know if he will given how long Master's has had it, and it being his first defence.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Weird night at pcw. Once again disappointed at the ending


----------



## Nige™

Yeah, I heard the same complaints this morning from someone who went, but it was dialled up beyond belief today.


----------



## flag sabbath

Fright Night is always an OTT show. What were folks' specific gripes?


----------



## Nige™

flag sabbath said:


> Fright Night is always an OTT show. What were folks' specific gripes?


I was told the usual comedy spots were poor, like they were trying too hard to be funny & different but they just weren't funny at all; something about a wooden horse.

Then there was the usual with too many BS finishes in main events, imports main eventing for the title, very little direction, especially with British talents, and the matches last night weren't as good as they are usually.

I didn't see it so I can't comment, but he's always very fair in his comments.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Nige™ said:


> I was told the usual comedy spots were poor, like they were trying too hard to be funny & different but they just weren't funny at all; something about a wooden horse.
> 
> Then there was the usual with too many BS finishes in main events, imports main eventing for the title, very little direction, especially with British talents, and the matches last night weren't as good as they are usually.
> 
> I didn't see it so I can't comment, but he's always very fair in his comments.


i thought the comedy bits were good

it waa the finish, theres only so many times mastiff can run short and now its made him look weak instead of making him a PCW made guy


----------



## Nige™

SuzukiGUN said:


> i thought the comedy bits were good
> 
> it waa the finish, theres only so many times mastiff can run short and now its made him look weak instead of making him a PCW made guy


At the expense of imports too. That's what he was so annoyed about, and I get it. Two imports in the main event for the title next month really pissed him off, and he said it didn't surprise him. I don't follow it as closely, but he said "those two" are "the boys." I've not seen Uhaa live, so don't know too much about him. I get what Masters brings though, and he's been good for PCW imo.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Nige™ said:


> At the expense of imports too. That's what he was so annoyed about, and I get it. Two imports in the main event for the title next month really pissed him off, and he said it didn't surprise him. I don't follow it as closely, but he said "those two" are "the boys." I've not seen Uhaa live, so don't know too much about him. I get what Masters brings though, and he's been good for PCW imo.


it was just strange, especially with there being no legit condenders to bubblegum and team single either.

the crowd felt a bit lost i think

however ADR was announced for March


----------



## Nige™

Del Rio's going to be great. My mate's 30th birthday too!:mark:

Yeah, you're right about the challengers. There's no effort put into making any of the matches mean something, just a case of who can we get this month to face Bubblegum & Team Single.


----------



## flag sabbath

PCW's strengths definitely lie in talent booking, match making and fan interaction. Long term story lines and character development take a back seat for sure.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

flag sabbath said:


> PCW's strengths definitely lie in talent booking, match making and fan interaction. Long term story lines and character development take a back seat for sure.


This


----------



## seannnn

Anyone watched People like us on BBC3? Its partly following Pete Dunne trying to break through, Has bits from Kamikaze Pro on

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04nqvn8/people-like-us-series-2-episode-2


----------



## scott2k16

Hi,

I'm just wondering if anyone has any British Wrestling Dvds for sale?

If you do PM me or e-mail me [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## scott2k16

I'm willing to trade if anyone is interested



I have the following PCW dvds

I want to break three (3rd Anniversary show)
Who Dares Wins (Bonus Dvd of London Eye & Wales Comic Con)


----------



## ChrisK

Pillman's Pencil said:


> PROGRESS Wrestling will be on Channel 4's Trans World Sport soon they've just announced.


Any idea when?




Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> SWA had some cracking wrestling tonight in front of nearly 800 in Motherwell. Will post a review later. Battle Royals are hard to review.


SWA have been on a tear recently also. Just wish there was a lot more continuity between their shows. Although they're a travelling outfit, I have been attending most of their shows recently. Whiplash v End was amazing, Joe Coffey v Canyon on Friday was amazing. Can't believe Doug Williams won the belt :O


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> Any idea when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWA have been on a tear recently also. Just wish there was a lot more continuity between their shows. Although they're a travelling outfit, I have been attending most of their shows recently. Whiplash v End was amazing, Joe Coffey v Canyon on Friday was amazing. Can't believe Doug Williams won the belt :O


Yeah, and with them no longer uploading stuff to youtube it's easy to lose track. I think it's partly why Jack Gallagher has lost a bit of buzz.

The Belt thing annoys me.They got a cracking Jnr Heavyweight title made and had a great wee tournament for it. It's been defended once and I've never saw Wild Boar in SWA since. Joe Coffey had the Laird Title for so long and always defended it, then Polo took it and quickly dropped it to Hendry, who was stripped of it. No sign of it since.


----------



## icecreamjrfan1029

Anyone in Musselburgh, Edinburgh going to W3L Wrestlution VIII?


----------



## Alexis Knightmare

Hello im currently a backyard proffessional wrestling valet under the name i havwe here in a company named wes wrestling i know its backyard but we all had to start somewhere right xx


----------



## ChrisK

With all due respect, you can't be a backyard professional wrestler. Not dissing you, but you're one or the other.

Got any stuff on Youtube?


----------



## seannnn

So MadmanManson and RJ Singh retired this weekend apparently? Didn't get the chance to see Manson, Seen RJ Though. Cracking performer, It'll a Loss to the Scene


----------



## ChrisK

And Sebastian Radclaw.


----------



## TommyRoxx

ChrisK said:


> And Sebastian Radclaw.


He's been coaxed back out for the Bristol ATTACK! show. Good times!


----------



## ChrisK

The post he put up is hilarious. That Terry Funk quote XD


----------



## Groovemachine

I haven't seen this posted anywhere so it looks like it may have fallen under the radar.

Chikara are having their first ever UK tour this coming April.

http://www.chikarauktour.com/

03.04.15 - The Wulfrun Hall, Wolverhampton Hosted by Fight Club: PRO
04.04.15 - The Wulfrun Hall, Wolverhampton Hosted by Fight Club: PRO
05.04.15 - Somewhere in Cardiff, Wales Hosted by: Attack Pro Wrestling
06.04.15 - The Garage, Islington, London Hosted by: ?

An exciting prospect for sure. Although, isn't that Cardiff show on Easter Sunday? Bit of a funny time to hold an event.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

North of England and Scotland completely ignored, poor form. Hopefully the ones further north just book the Chikara guys while they are here.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

SuperSaucySausages said:


> North of England and Scotland completely ignored, poor form. Hopefully the ones further north just book the Chikara guys while they are here.


Yeah it's strange especially since opidian was in Preston a few months ago


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

So SWA have started to release info regarding their big double header in April. Seems that they've dropped the affiliation with Zero1 as well.

Anyway, announced for Saturday 25th April in Motherwell.

Scottish Heavyweight Championship Match 
Doug Williams v Jack Gallagher 

Mark Coffey v Drew Galloway

Mikey Whiplash v Tommy End

Joe Coffey vs Damian O'Conner.

That's ridiculous. Screams wrestling.


----------



## ChrisK

It's insane.... I'm pretty sure SWA is still with Zero 1 though.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> It's insane.... I'm pretty sure SWA is still with Zero 1 though.


Just wondered with them not having the Fighting Spirit Challenge at the end of last year and now these next big events going under the 'Rebirth' name.

We'll also have the Jnr Heavyweight title back for the shows and maybe crowning a new Laird of the Ring.


----------



## ChrisK

You been keeping an eye on the Source showcases?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> You been keeping an eye on the Source showcases?


I always try to. Glad to see the Jnr Heavyweight title being defended after almost 2 years.


----------



## Groovemachine

Bit of a longshot here but I don't suppose anyone knows if there are any decent companies based in/near York? I'm going to be there for 3 weeks in March for work so thought I'd try and check out the wrestling scene there...if there is one.

Annoyingly I'll be in York when the PCW weekend is on, but I'm stuck to public transport and don't think I'd be able to get there in time as it looks like it takes HOURS to get across to Preston.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Groovemachine said:


> Bit of a longshot here but I don't suppose anyone knows if there are any decent companies based in/near York? I'm going to be there for 3 weeks in March for work so thought I'd try and check out the wrestling scene there...if there is one.
> 
> Annoyingly I'll be in York when the PCW weekend is on, but I'm stuck to public transport and don't think I'd be able to get there in time as it looks like it takes HOURS to get across to Preston.


https://www.facebook.com/tidalchampionshipwrestling?fref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/pages/UKWE-UK-Wrestling-Entertainment/1531015470491981?fref=ts


----------



## ChrisK

Aren't Revolution Pro based there too?

I know Tidal have a good rep.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

ChrisK said:


> *Aren't Revolution Pro based there too?*
> 
> I know Tidal have a good rep.


They do their big shows in York Hall which is in Bethnal Green London. They're southern based. 

Tidal should draw more than they do IMO.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

@Groovemachine 

If you go to Tidal let me know what you thought.


----------



## Groovemachine

Woah. HUGE coup for 4FW...they are bringing over Rey Mysterio for a big Swindon show on July 19th. Talk about moving quick! Nice work 4FW.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Groovemachine said:


> Woah. HUGE coup for 4FW...they are bringing over Rey Mysterio for a big Swindon show on July 19th. Talk about moving quick! Nice work 4FW.


You going to Chaos in Bristol tonight? My mate is on the show.


----------



## TommyRoxx

SuperSaucySausages said:


> You going to Chaos in Bristol tonight? My mate is on the show.


I will be, who's your buddy?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

TommyRoxx said:


> I will be, who's your buddy?


Gavin Starr, he's only 19.


----------



## Groovemachine

I haven't been to a Chaos show actually; they always seem to clash with 4FW and I'm a loyal 4 Front guy haha. I'll keep an eye out for Gavin Starr though in the future!


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Any body at pcw tonight?


----------



## just1988

SuzukiGUN said:


> Any body at pcw tonight?


*I was there last night, thought it was a really good show and enjoyed the Joanna Rose heel turn and faction forming with Team Single, Bubblegum & Masters.
*


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Please sign this petition to help support NGW in Hull 

https://www.change.org/p/hull-city-a-f-c-cancel-plans-to-evict-local-clubs-from-the-airco-arena


----------



## Nige™

Not sure if anyone else has seen it, but there's a video on the BBC Sport website about the rise in British wrestling, focusing on This Is Progress, definitely the best UK promotion to focus on IMO.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/wrestling/31914519



just1988 said:


> *I was there last night, thought it was a really good show and enjoyed the Joanna Rose heel turn and faction forming with Team Single, Bubblegum & Masters.
> *


Heard the shows were good. Was gutted I couldn't go, but have to admit that I was less bothered when I found out Del Rio, and Gabriel to a lesser extent weren't there.

Well chuffed that Bubblegum won Road To Glory though, although it all played into The Authority Lite. If anything has been done to death in wrestling at the highest level in the past couple of years it's heel stables tied in with authority like Stephanie & Dixie. If it wasn't for seeing it all before, even with the best bitch in the biz in Stephanie, I wouldn't have minded, but when I heard about the GM, her turn and aligning with the heels, I was like fpalm.

Masters as champ again does nothing for me either. Just have no feeling whatsoever for the guy, although he's a good poster boy for the company, and he clearly cares for it.


----------



## just1988

Nige™ said:


> Well chuffed that Bubblegum won Road To Glory though, although it all played into The Authority Lite. If anything has been done to death in wrestling at the highest level in the past couple of years it's heel stables tied in with authority like Stephanie & Dixie. If it wasn't for seeing it all before, even with the best bitch in the biz in Stephanie, I wouldn't have minded, but when I heard about the GM, her turn and aligning with the heels, I was like fpalm.
> 
> Masters as champ again does nothing for me either. Just have no feeling whatsoever for the guy, although he's a good poster boy for the company, and he clearly cares for it.


*I'm right with you on the too many heel authority figures point but this was done well. Joanna Rose has been a passable announcer but was a step down from RP who had a real connection with the crowd. Now she's got a personality and although she's kinda over-doing it, she's far more interesting now.

Masters as champ is a turn-off but personally I go more for the under-card talent rather than the title matches which are often not as good as what preceded them.
*


----------



## SuzukiGUN

just1988 said:


> *I'm right with you on the too many heel authority figures point but this was done well. Joanna Rose has been a passable announcer but was a step down from RP who had a real connection with the crowd. Now she's got a personality and although she's kinda over-doing it, she's far more interesting now.
> 
> Masters as champ is a turn-off but personally I go more for the under-card talent rather than the title matches which are often not as good as what preceded them.
> *


They made Mastiff to look like a monster first half of last year and then kinda dropped him still gets the biggest pops though :smile2:


----------



## Nige™

I hope we get to see Mastiff take the title from Masters like he should've done IMO in amongst the whole Joey Hayes nonsense last August when he dropped it to Masters. It'll probably be Lionheart though, which wouldn't bother me. I just love Mastiff. The guy should be working overseas for a major player.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Nige™ said:


> Not sure if anyone else has seen it, but there's a video on the BBC Sport website about the rise in British wrestling, focusing on This Is Progress, definitely the best UK promotion to focus on IMO.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/wrestling/31914519



Find it funny, this goes to show how disjointed the BBC is. Considering BBC Scotland already produced 2 documentaries on the subject in the last year.

It's the kind of thing that makes you realise that we won't be getting the wrestling on terrestrial tv.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Find it funny, this goes to show how disjointed the BBC is. Considering BBC Scotland already produced 2 documentaries on the subject in the last year.
> 
> It's the kind of thing that makes you realise that we won't be getting the wrestling on terrestrial tv.


The first Insane Fight Club was shown on BBC ONE all over the UK and they re-aired it only 2 months or so before IFC2 which was BBC Scotland only, weird.


----------



## Pronoss

*RoH No Loud Noises match*

PCW & ROH - No Loud Noises Match - ACH v Cedric Alexander - FULL MATCH: https://youtu.be/L61Jbj7ttSk







Ha!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

PROGRESS have just launched an on demand subsciption service, using the same company as ICW, Pivotshare. WrestleTalk/NGW have recently made their content subscription based as well. British Wrestling is doing pretty damn well at the moment.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I guess this is the thread where I should post this. Holy shit what a match. :sodone


----------



## Groovemachine

Well bugger me! I'd already bought my ticket, mainly for Ishii, but Ricochet/Nakamura? Holy hell that will be good.


----------



## TJQ

NastyYaffa said:


> I guess this is the thread where I should post this. Holy shit what a match. :sodone


I JUST SAW THIS ON TWITTER AND GOT SO UNBELIEVABLY EXCITED :mark: :mark:


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I'm at that show, me and a few lads are renting a flat for two two days while we're down there watching it.


----------



## Genking48

PROGRESS starts the announcements for _CHAPTER 19: SUPER STRONG STYLE 16 – TOURNAMENT_ 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585517805262544898


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Any speculation on PCs big announcement for their June show?


----------



## EliranGooner

I'm heading to London in September to watch an Arsenal match. Could someone recommend me a good wrestling show to go to around London? I'll take a long trip if the quality worth it though.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

EliranGooner said:


> I'm heading to London in September to watch an Arsenal match. Could someone recommend me a good wrestling show to go to around London? I'll take a long trip if the quality worth it though.


You'll have to find out a bit closer to the date you are going. The likes of PROGRESS and RevPro won't announce anything for around that time IF they are doing a show then for a while yet.


----------



## EliranGooner

SuperSaucySausages said:


> You'll have to find out a bit closer to the date you are going. The likes of PROGRESS and RevPro won't announce anything for around that time IF they are doing a show then for a while yet.


I know ICW and I saw that they're doing a show in London soon, hopefully they'll do another one when I'm there. Isn't ICW supposed to be the wrestling promotion in the area? (I know they're originally from Scotland)


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

EliranGooner said:


> I know ICW and I saw that they're doing a show in London soon, hopefully they'll do another one when I'm there. Isn't ICW supposed to be the wrestling promotion in the area? (I know they're originally from Scotland)


No they're based in Scotland but tour England 1-2 times a year. PROGRESS, RevPro and IPWUK are the London based ones I can think of from the top of my head.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Hoping to make both of these cards, Certainly making the Motherwell show.

*24th April Paisley*

*SWA Scottish Heavyweight Championship* 
Doug Williams (c) vs Drew Galloway

*SWA Scottish Junior Heavyweight Championship*
Solar (c) vs Lewis Girvan

DCT vs Mark Coffey

Big Damo vs Tommy End

Mikey Whiplash and CJ Banks vs Jack Gallagher and Joe Coffey 

Nikki Storm vs Viper

*25th April Motherwell*

*Scottish Heavyweight Championship Match *
Doug Williams(c) v Jack Gallagher

*SWA Junior Heavyweight Championship Ladder Match*
Robbie Solar v Dickie Divers v Ryan Griffin v Lewis Girvan

Mark Coffey v Drew Galloway

Mikey Whiplash v Tommy End

Big Damo v Joe Coffey

Sammii Jayne & Debbie Sharpe v Nikki Storm & Viper.


----------



## Martinete

Dream match of sorts for Southside


----------



## Greatsthegreats

goodness me the British scene has been deflated recently from a lot of front runners going overseas


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

So, Drew Galloway has just picked up his 6th Heavyweight championship at SWA.












Greatsthegreats said:


> goodness me the British scene has been deflated recently from a lot of front runners going overseas


You have no idea what you're on about.


----------



## Groovemachine

4FW are doing Tomasso Ciampa vs Doug Williams on May 23rd. Should be good. They've got X-pac coming for the same show, hopefully he brings he working boots. I liked his Chikara stuff the other year.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Just finished up at pcw show three

And it's been announced that lionheart is facing aj styles June 5th...Jesus christ 

Ttkk

kada


----------



## flag sabbath

SuzukiGUN said:


> Just finished up at pcw show three
> 
> And it's been announced that lionheart is facing aj styles June 5th...Jesus christ
> 
> Ttkk
> 
> kada


Wild main event tonight. The Jarretts brought crazy heat.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

SuzukiGUN said:


> Just finished up at pcw show three
> 
> And it's been announced that lionheart is facing aj styles June 5th...Jesus christ
> 
> Ttkk
> 
> kada


Going to be interesting to see if Lionheart will take the Styles Clash after pleading for it to be banned, wonder who the PCW crowd will be in favour off


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Groovemachine said:


> 4FW are doing Tomasso Ciampa vs Doug Williams on May 23rd. Should be good. They've got X-pac coming for the same show, hopefully he brings he working boots. I liked his Chikara stuff the other year.


Saw Doug take on Jack Gallagher tonight and he's as good as ever. It's a shame that style is a rarity.



SuzukiGUN said:


> Just finished up at pcw show three
> 
> And it's been announced that lionheart is facing aj styles June 5th...Jesus christ
> 
> Ttkk
> 
> kada


It was always going to happen, all about that dolla dolla.

SWA in Motherwell tonight was the tits.

Scary moment as Mikey Whiplash was KO'd (legit) by Tommy End. He managed to make it to the back before visiting hospital for some checks, seemingly got the all clear.


----------



## flag sabbath

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Going to be interesting to see if Lionheart will take the Styles Clash after pleading for it to be banned, wonder who the PCW crowd will be in favour of


I'm assuming he will. There were loud & vociferous "Fuck you AJ" chants last night.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

SuzukiGUN said:


> Just finished up at pcw show three
> 
> And it's been announced that lionheart is facing aj styles June 5th...Jesus christ
> 
> Ttkk
> 
> kada


Business 1st.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

MTheBehemoth said:


> SuzukiGUN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished up at pcw show three
> 
> And it's been announced that lionheart is facing aj styles June 5th...Jesus christ
> 
> Ttkk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business 1st.
Click to expand...

Surely though lionheart had the chance to veto out, not sure I'd have the the balls to get back in the ring with him, I'd probably just slap him straight in the face


----------



## flag sabbath

It's wrestling. There's every chance they've been planning this since it became apparent Lionheart would recover.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

flag sabbath said:


> I'm assuming he will. There were loud & vociferous "Fuck you AJ" chants last night.


Regardless I see AJ playing the heel anyway, trying his best way to nail him with the SC but just unable to do so and AJ picks up the victory cleanly and they shake hands afterwards or AJ wins via interference and after the match goes for the SC but someone like Mastiff comes to stop the attack


----------



## flag sabbath

The match is bound to be based around Styles Clash teases. I wouldn't be surprised if Lionheart wants to take one properly in order to exorcise his demons and put paid to all the shit talk from last year.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

https://twitter.com/Craig_Jarrett/status/592186193531527169

What a waste of spunk, sub human scum.


----------



## just1988

*I really hope the fans give a "fuck him up AJ, fuck him up" chant. There's no blame to be placed here, an accident is an accident but what a heel character he has within the PCW realms of reality now.*


----------



## X-Train

SuperSaucySausages said:


> https://twitter.com/Craig_Jarrett/status/592186193531527169
> 
> What a waste of spunk, sub human scum.


What was said? I see he deleted the tweet. On another note Kris Travis did a run in at the ICW show in Sheffield to save Grado...was great to see him


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

X-Train said:


> What was said? I see he deleted the tweet. On another note Kris Travis did a run in at the ICW show in Sheffield to save Grado...was great to see him


He said something along the lines of "Is/Was Kris Travis really as Ill as he's made himself out to be, he was able to go to the gym when he was having chemo"


----------



## X-Train

SuperSaucySausages said:


> He said something along the lines of "Is/Was Kris Travis really as Ill as he's made himself out to be, he was able to go to the gym when he was having chemo"



What an absolute bell end!! I did see that he had previous issues with lionheart


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SuperSaucySausages said:


> He said something along the lines of "Is/Was Kris Travis really as Ill as he's made himself out to be, he was able to go to the gym when he was having chemo"


Wow how can people stoop this low, disgusting. I wouldn't mind but you could physically see the wasting away of Trav, which is just truly awful and for someone to suggestively say it was fake/a con. Bell end doesn't even cover it.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

tylermoxreigns said:


> Wow how can people stoop this low, disgusting. I wouldn't mind but you could physically see the wasting away of Trav, which is just truly awful and for someone to suggestively say it was fake/a con. Bell end doesn't even cover it.


There's twitter/internet trolls and then there's subhuman scum like him. Apparently though the arsehole's been reported to his manager.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

My favourite thing about the Travis Tweet shenanigans is that half of the guys from that scene followed this cunt on twitter. Didn't see any mock outrage at his previous utterings of drivel.


----------



## Genking48

And with that all 16 men in the Super Strong Style 16 tournament have been announced.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

No Joe Coffey, I am disappoint.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> No Joe Coffey, I am disappoint.


I don't really follow Progress, but I'll be getting into this. I hope that Gallagher meets ZSJ at some point.


----------



## ChrisK

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> So, Drew Galloway has just picked up his 6th Heavyweight championship at SWA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what you're on about.



Did you attend either show?

I was at Paisley and jeez me and the kids keep getting caught up in the action. We had VIP tickets but saw Jester on the card so decided to sit up in the nosebleeds to get away from him. Didn't the fuckers wrestle up into the stands?

I wasn't at Motherwell but my missus works with them, jeez Whippy getting knocked out sounded scary shit.


How many belts with Drew end up with eh?


----------



## Groovemachine

Well that Rev Pro Summer Sizzler card is shaping up very nicely indeed.

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Ricochet

AJ Styles vs Marty Scurll

Tomohiro Ishii vs Big Damo

2 out of 3 Falls: Matt Sydal vs Will Ospreay.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Corey

I don't necessarily follow British wrestling all that much, but sweet jesus that Progress Strong 16 roster is stacked and the Rev Pro show looks even better! May have to fork out the money to see those suckers on demand.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I don't necessarily follow British wrestling all that much, but sweet jesus that Progress Strong 16 roster is stacked and the Rev Pro show looks even better! May have to fork out the money to see those suckers on demand.


You're really missing out, the talent that's on this little island is fantastic.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

ChrisK said:


> Did you attend either show?
> 
> I was at Paisley and jeez me and the kids keep getting caught up in the action. We had VIP tickets but saw Jester on the card so decided to sit up in the nosebleeds to get away from him. Didn't the fuckers wrestle up into the stands?
> 
> I wasn't at Motherwell but my missus works with them, jeez Whippy getting knocked out sounded scary shit.
> 
> 
> How many belts with Drew end up with eh?


I was at Motherwell, was too skint to venture through to Paisley... I've been there before though and that Venue has massive potential.

The Motherwell show was lacking a quality female match, adding that and it would have been perfect. Nikki was a level above everyone.

Yeah, caught a knee square in the Jaw. Apparently he was fine when he came around though.

The quality of cards that SWA (as rare as they are) PBW, W3L, Wrestlezone, Discovery and ICW are putting on is phenomenal.

There was 5 companies in Scotland running on April 25th which just shows the depth of talent here.


----------



## Corey

My goodness gracious. Progress SSS16 brackets were announced. Skip to the end to see the full bracket:








> *First Round Matches – Day One – Sunday May 24th*
> 
> El Ligero vs Will Ospreay
> Mark Haskins vs Jack Gallagher
> Rampage Brown vs Big Daddy Walter
> Tommy End vs Roderick Strong
> Eddie Dennis vs Marty Scurll
> Dave Mastiff vs Noam Dar
> Damo O’Connor vs Tommaso Ciampa
> Zack Gibson vs Zack Sabre Jr


Strong vs. Tommy End in the FIRST round!? Wow. Not familiar with Damo but I'm willing to bet him vs. Ciampa will be stiff as fuck. Ligero vs. Ospreay looks cool on paper. The winner of Roddy/End will likely get Big Daddy Walter so JESUS. There's potential for Ciampa vs. ZSJ and a ZSJ vs. Scurll semi-final. Roddy vs. Scurll is my completely uneducated guess for the final, mainly because I love Roddy. I wanna see him throw around Ospreay too. :lol


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Anyone going to Brit Wres Fest in Liverpool?


----------



## Genking48

It's time


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/607162777036308480


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Thoughts on Progress being at Download fest?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## just1988

*Good show last night @ PCW Showdown

Dean Allmark vs Charlie Garrett vs El Ligero vs Ashton Smith
The show started with a 4-way match that was pretty much exactly like every other PCW show opener. Multi-man match, decent acton to get the crowd going. I was surprised to see Smith get the winner, I guess he's here to stay then.

Dave Mastiff vs Sha Samuels
Here's the start of the real show for me, a good, hard-hitting style match with the 2 brawling all around ringside and Mastiff brutalising Samuels. Enjoy the way Samuels won, using a cloth to choke Mastiff and locking on a sleeper over it. Another surprise winner, made Samuels look really good coming out of it.

Dave Reign (c) vs Joanna Rose (#Boom Championship match)
This was pretty dire for the most part, all smoke and mirrors. Team Single coming out at the end to attack Reign was brilliant though. The 2 look legitimately menacing when they come out, they have a real presence about them. With their help Rose got the belt, so that'll be interesting to see where it goes.

Team Single vs The UK Hooligans
This is a match that could have featured for any promotion, on any card in the world. They battled all over the building and again, the Hooligans have a real presence about them as well. All 4 blokes went out there to make it look like a real fight and it actually felt you were watching one. Single kept hold of the belts, can't wait to see more of them, 2 years as champions and no sign of ever getting bored of them.

---Half time---

Bubblegum vs Noam Dar (Non-title match)
Bubblegum's my current favourite in PCW, he plays the chicken-shit heel week, whilst still giving a "come get some" attitude to the fans. The match itself wasn't one of his best but never a bad one. Dar was announced post-match to be facing Drew Galloway at the 4th Anniversary show which got pretty much no reaction.

Travis promo
Kris Travis comes out and starts to cut a retirement promo which was going really well...until Sha Samuels interrupted and started to insult him. Travis attacks him and Joanna Rose announces the 2 to face each other at the anniversary show. Travis then jumped straight into return mode, would have liked him to play it up a little but it's great to hear he'll be back. Really looking forward to seeing him back in there.

Joey Hayes & Martin Kirby vs So Scandalous
I'd not seen this SS team before, they had a good look and had good chemistry together. Then you have Joey Hayes and Martin Kirby. These 2 were having so much fun together out there and it really translated to the audience. Hayes had a new intro music for Kirby which was an MLK tribute song, it was pretty funny and it looked like the entire crowd ate it up. It was great comedy relief before the main event to boot.

Lionheart vs AJ Styles
Here it is, the big one. We all know the story about AJ & Lionheart and there was a real tense feeling in the building. The match itself went along nicely, I'd have liked to see a Styles-clash hit but honestly think if AJ would have won with it, the crowd would have rioted.

All in all, it was a good show. I can't make it to the next one (the free show at the market) but that anniversary show should be sick.*


----------



## Genking48

Just popping back in to say that I finally got around to watch PROGRESS' Super Strong Style 16 (Day 2), and gotta say that it was even better than day one in my opinion, the atmosphere was nice, the crowd was great and the matches were amazing. 
Some of the best matches I have seen so far this year has been from these two shows.

The result of it all was also one I found pleasing, overall and amazing two days, people should definitely check it out.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Thoughts on Progress being at Download fest?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Very excited for them hopefully it means they can get an even bigger fanbase than they already got and get even more hype. Wish I could go and watch it myself, but being in another country and with exams hanging over my head that just ain't possible, wishing everyone who goes a good time though.


----------



## Dannylad777

Anyone know if they are any wrestling shows in norfolk/suffolk area. I hate travelling to london and Scotland to watch progress and icw.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Dannylad777 said:


> Anyone know if they are any wrestling shows in norfolk/suffolk area. I hate travelling to london and Scotland to watch progress and icw.












http://wawuk.com/index.html

WAW/Bellatrix Female Warriors. The Knight's (Paige's Family)'s Promotion are in Norwich, how do you not know this?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

tylermoxreigns said:


> Thoughts on Progress being at Download fest?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They did Sonisphere last year and it seemed just as irrelevant as it will be at Download.

It sounds cooler than the reality though.

Potentially nice publicity move though.


----------



## TJQ

Roddy is replacing Ricochet to face Nakamura at RevPros summer sizzler. Obviously the match will be great, but I'm so salty about not getting Ricochet/Nakamura. Back to being a dream :mj2


----------



## flag sabbath

Wow! I was looking forward to seeing Ricochet live for the first time, but Roddy vs. Shinskay? :mark:


----------



## Genking48

:shrug tbf I'd much rather watch Roddy/Nakamura than Ricochet/Nakamura


----------



## TJQ

Genking48 said:


> :shrug tbf I'd much rather watch Roddy/Nakamura than Ricochet/Nakamura


Maybe I would have agreed with you if we didn't JUST get Roddy/Nakamura.


----------



## Corey

Posted this in the DVD thread as well but I'm posting it here too because this show is WAY too good to miss out on. Were any of you folks in attendance for this?

*Revolution Pro UK - High Stakes 2015*

Rocky Romero vs. Josh Bodom - ***

Sha Samuels vs. Jake McCluskey - ***

Lord Gideon Grey vs. Matt Classic - FUN

The Addiction vs. 2 Unlimited - *** 1/4

*Undisputed British Tag Team Championship
*The Thrillers (Joel Redman & Mark Haskins) (c) vs. The UK Hooligans (Roy & Zak Knight) - ****

*British Heavyweight Championship
*Marty Scurll (c) vs. Ricochet - ****

AJ Styles vs. Will O'Spreay - **** 1/2

- Romero vs. Bodom was a rock solid opener. I rarely get to see Rocky wrestle in singles so this was a nice change of pace. Bodom impressed me with his heel antics and bonus points added for the sick finish. Good match.

- Samuels vs. Mr. Moonsault Jake McCluskey was about as good of a match as I could've hoped for despite knowing nothing about the two competitors. I was completely invested into the last couple minutes and that moonsault elbow thingy that McCluskey hit was a thing of beauty. DQ finish didn't bother me. Another good match.

- For the one night that I've seen him, Lord Gideon Grey seems like a pretty entertaining character and a good relief act in between all the great wrestling. I won't dive too far into the story of the match, but Classic had me crackin up throughout. I swear he wrenched up his tights after every move. :lol

- Addiction vs. 2 Unlimited was good stuff. I don't know anything about 2 Unlimited and still don't even know their names (couldn't hear them), but they look young and full of energy. Daniels was the star here though. He was flying around like he was 10 years younger. Liked how he and Frankie were pretty much tweeners or heels throughout the match but still got cheered. 2 Unlimited botched the finish (do they seriously hit 450s at the same time!?), but an otherwise quality tag match.

- NOW, boys and girls, is where we get to the meat of the evening. What an absolute gem the Tag Team Title match was. Once I saw these Hooligans and how out of shape they looked, I thought there was no way this match was gonna be any good, but BOY was I wrong. They have that OI4K look where they're not aesthetically appealing but they're extremely gifted athletically & agile for their size. It was my first time seeing Haskins in quite a long time and I'm so glad he changed his look. I mean, he looks identical to Marty Scurll now but at least I can take him seriously. Match starts off as a huge brawl throughout York Hall before settling down inside the ring. They worked the Southern Style to absolute perfection here. Great FIP work from Haskins, awesome double teams throughout the match, a ref bump, hot tags, just all around great stuff here. I was impressed with everyone involved and this one was a really nice surprise. Excellent match. Probably the best 2-on-2 I've seen all year!

- Marty Scurll is like the Adam Cole of the UK. I'm just gonna start off with that. He's a wonderful heel that does disgusting shit and hates the crowd but he still gets cheered because he's such a great wrestler. This match was so entertaining throughout and had a couple absolutely awesome sequences. Pair that with Scurll's incredible performance and you've got yourself a doozy of a Championship match. (Y)

- I really have no idea where to start with Styles vs. O'Spreay. It was incredible. AJ wrestled with a sense of urgency that you really don't see him bring out too much these days. It's usually calculated and direct, but here he seemed to be moving quicker than usual. Idk. O'Spreay looked like a god in certain aspects. He had SO many of AJ's signature spots scouted and even delivered some on his own. It's 25 minutes of complete wrestling bliss. The final few minutes had me going nuts and both these guys looked PHENOMENAL (pun intended). This is right there with the Royal Rumble 3-way as my MOTY. 

- Folks, do yourself a favor pay the $12.99 to watch this show. It's more than worth that amount. The best thing I've seen from any company all year. https://vimeo.com/ondemand/highstakes2015​


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I was at that show, was there at Summer Sizzler at the weekend as well, Met Nakamura :mark: If you think that was good you'll love Summer Sizzler.


----------



## TJQ

SuperSaucySausages said:


> I was at that show, was there at Summer Sizzler at the weekend as well, Met Nakamura :mark: If you think that was good you'll love Summer Sizzler.


Just started playing it, I've heard amazing things about the show so far :mark:


----------



## Corey

Someone actually just uploaded High Stakes on XWT and must have copied and pasted my match titles as the match listing for the torrent. They're identical. :side:

You should still pay the money for the show. It's worth it! 

A shit ton of Rev Pro announcements, in chronological order:










Then another show added with a big name on it:



> It's turning into a busy year!
> 
> We are pleased to announce that we are now the official wrestling provider of the prestigious Portsmouth Guildhall. Whilst our shows there will generally take place on week nights during the school holidays - we will be presenting a blockbuster premier presentation that will set the tone for what you can expect from us on FRIDAY AUGUST 28TH.
> 
> We can already confirm that our brand new Undisputed British Heavyweight Champion AJ STYLES will be in action & that's just the tip of the iceberg!
> 
> Tickets on sale now via the Portsmouth Guildhall website and we will have an allocation of tickets on sale on our website from tomorrow.


Then this:










And this one's gonna be huge. The Day after Uprising:


----------



## TJQ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> And this one's gonna be huge. The Day after Uprising:


:sodone:sodone


----------



## 3MB4Life

Jack Evans 187 said:


> And this one's gonna be huge. The Day after Uprising:


Tickets on sale this Friday and I'm getting mine booked as soon as they go live. Got my tickets booked for Uprising too, so fucking excited.


----------



## pandaxd

So I was just casually cruising that site "Gofundme" and I stumbled upon someone looking for funding to start up a pro wrestling company. It's called WDW or something like that.

What do you guys think? I actually like the idea of a weekly wrestling show being posted online for me to watch. Think I may make a donation haha :grin2:


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

_https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=151f94da1db34adbcc7baab7cef0f3be&oe=559C8D73_

Amazing.


----------



## Stadhart

thanks for the heads up on those upcoming events - I fancy a bit of wrestling and will go to Uprising as it is easy to get to after work on the Friday although the area around the hall is a complete dump


----------



## Bobryderswebcam

Hey guys, I conceived an idea over winter and then abondened it but having recently managed to make contact with a few people the project is back on. I don't want to go into specifics, but I'm after a few people with a keen interest in the Brit Wres scene. The project is based entirely around the promotion of British wrestling and we've got some pretty cool things lined up.

Anyone who maybe willing to get involved PM me for my email address and I'll get in contact 

Thanks 

Ellcee


----------



## flag sabbath

Dave Mastiff beat Chris Masters for the PCW belt at the big outdoor free show this afternoon.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

flag sabbath said:


> Dave Mastiff beat Chris Masters for the PCW belt at the big outdoor free show this afternoon.


Gutted I didn't get to see this live. About time too!


----------



## Corey




----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Scurll vs Nakamura has persuaded me to get to the Reading show as well.


----------



## Stadhart

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Scurll vs Nakamura has persuaded me to get to the Reading show as well.


so tempted to do this show but just a pain to get to and back. Might look into a cheap b+b in the area for the night


----------



## Corey

It keeps getting better. If Styles is still champ, then the British Heavyweight Title will be on the line here:


----------



## Genking48

You hype?






I'm hype!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

A friend dropped out of Progress this weekend, I took his spot. Can't wait.


----------



## Corey

Hooooly shit look at this!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

It'll be a great match, but I'd rather that someone from over here got to face the two of them in seperate matches.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

SuperSaucySausages said:


> It'll be a great match, but I'd rather that someone from over here got to face the two of them in seperate matches.


Indeed. It's the kinda thing that consistently ruins any momentum that UK organisations build up.


----------



## EliranGooner

The RPW show on October 2nd will be my first. Just to make sure, the Paypal receipt will serve as my tickets to the show?
So pumped for this show, although I'm gutted I won't be able to get the Reading one too.

Edit: Another question, I bought Balcony tickets, are they good?


----------



## Stadhart

EliranGooner said:


> The RPW show on October 2nd will be my first. *Just to make sure, the Paypal receipt will serve as my tickets to the show?
> *So pumped for this show, although I'm gutted I won't be able to get the Reading one too.
> 
> Edit: Another question, I bought Balcony tickets, are they good?


I think they are sending out actual tickets as it asked for a delivery address


----------



## Corey

A new Rev Pro date has been added with the American Wolves:










They also have the show on the 28th with AJ Styles, but no match announcements yet. Scurll & Ospreay will be in the U.S. for BOLA, so who knows who he'll face.


----------



## EliranGooner

Stadhart said:


> I think they are sending out actual tickets as it asked for a delivery address


I'm not from the UK so they eventually e-mailed me the tickets, but thanks anyway. Also are Balcony seats considered good?


----------



## Corey

Hell fucking yes! LOS INGOBERNABLES!


----------



## flag sabbath

EliranGooner said:


> I'm not from the UK so they eventually e-mailed me the tickets, but thanks anyway. Also are Balcony seats considered good?


I had a balcony seat last time. Some are better than others due to the lighting rig blocking certain angles. I'd recommend getting there early for the pick of the bunch, as balcony seating is non-designated. It's also worth noting that there is usually a separate queue & entrance door for the balcony. Hope that helps.


----------



## Stadhart

EliranGooner said:


> I'm not from the UK so they eventually e-mailed me the tickets, but thanks anyway. Also are Balcony seats considered good?


yeah just been emailed my ticket as well

looking forward to the show and it is still a way off but I am doing Uprising and Global Wars by myself (one of the downsides of not having any mates who like wrestling!) so if anyone fancies a pre show drink for either show then send me a pm

Uprising has sold out already. Really looking forward to it although I think I am going to have a crappy seat


----------



## howabe

*Kris Travis Interview*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/other-sports/wrestling/british-wrestler-kris-travis-doctors-6208769

As crap as the Mirror is for news, it's a decent interview, and it's always nice to hear Trav's doing well.


----------



## just1988

*So....that tag-title match last night @ PCW was interesting...*


----------



## flag sabbath

just1988 said:


> *So....that tag-title match last night @ PCW was interesting...*


Yeah, I wasn't paying proper attention before the bell. Did it all kick off from Bodom slapping Rampage or was it obvious something was already amiss? I was two feet away from one of those forearms & it was plain nasty.


----------



## just1988

flag sabbath said:


> Yeah, I wasn't paying proper attention before the bell. Did it all kick off from Bodom slapping Rampage or was it obvious something was already amiss? I was two feet away from one of those forearms & it was plain nasty.


*The first time I noticed anything was wrong was when Bodom & Hendricks took the tag-titles and lifted them up. I hadn't seen any slap before that point but Rampage had a face on. Then during the match he showed no interest in working and then it ended ridiculously. I was stood there thinking to myself "why am I even watching this?" which was a real shame because I really like Team Single as a unit.*


----------



## Corey

More match announcements from Rev Pro on their Youtube show last night:

*British Heavyweight Championship*
AJ Styles (c) vs. Mark Haskins 
_August 28th in Portsmouth_

KUSHIDA vs. Kris Travis vs. Tetsuya Naito
_October 3rd at Global Wars UK_

(Y)


----------



## BillThompson

And Ricochet will probably cancel at the last minute anyways, it's what he does 90% of the time when it comes to UK shows.


----------



## Corey

:sodone


----------



## Stetho

I'm falling in love with Progress Wrestling at the moment. It's full of style, original, self-mocking, modern, badass as fuck... :trips5
I could travel to England just for this


----------



## SuzukiGUN

How was pcw in Blackpool today?


----------



## flag sabbath

SuzukiGUN said:


> How was pcw in Blackpool today?


Fantastic venue, decent turnout, family oriented crowd, so there were only small pockets of chants. A fun vibe, but lacking the usual intense atmosphere. 

I don't watch TNA, so the 'stars'were lost on me. Best match was Martin & Joey vs The Wolves.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Totally unsurprising to anyone that's seen him perform before but by the sounds of things Marty Scurll has been killing it at BOLA.


----------



## EliranGooner

RPW just posted new information for NJPW meet & greet on October 2nd and 3rd. http://www.revolutionprowrestling.com/events
Quite a hefty price (I'll probably end up paying for more than my original ticket itself) but I think I'll go and meet Styles, Okada, Nakamura and Kushida.


----------



## Platt

Screw those prices.


----------



## Corey

So Rich Swann had to pull out of the Rev Pro shows on 9/18 and 9/19 because of WWE commitments (crazy right?), but they announced Tommaso Ciampa as his replacement.










That match is on top of Morrison/Ricochet, Scurll/Havoc, AND Ospreay vs. PJ Black. bama4


----------



## EliranGooner

Jack Evans 187 said:


> So Rich Swann had to pull out of the Rev Pro shows on 9/18 and 9/19 because of WWE commitments (crazy right?), but they announced Tommaso Ciampa as his replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That match is on top of Morrison/Ricochet, Scurll/Havoc, AND Ospreay vs. PJ Black. bama4


Never seen Big Damo wrestle and I noticed he has been given a lot of reputable opponents recently like Ciampa, Nakamura and Tanahashi. Is he that good?


----------



## BehindYou

I've only seen his series with Mastiff but Damo has to be the most agile 300lb+ wrestler in the world today.


----------



## Corey

Oh damn look who showed up at PROGRESS 21 yesterday!



Spoiler: tag team













Sumerian Death Squad’s open challenge for the PROGRESS Tag Team Championship was answered by Adam Cole & Roderick Strong.

PROGRESS Tag Team Championship: Open Challenge – Sumerian Death Squad (Tommy End & Michael Dante) defeated Roderick Strong & Adam Cole by Pinfall to retain the PROGRESS Tag Team Championship.



:mark:


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

EliranGooner said:


> Never seen Big Damo wrestle and I noticed he has been given a lot of reputable opponents recently like Ciampa, Nakamura and Tanahashi. Is he that good?


In a word, Yes.


----------



## MetalKiwi

I plan to visit the UK next year. Looks like there is plenty of brilliant live Wrestling to witness over there. Very excited.


----------



## Corey

If you didn't see the results from the last Rev Pro show:



Spoiler: Title match



Josh Bodom beat Will Ospreay fro the Cruiserweight Title. Big surprise imo, didn't even know the belt was on the line. Could this open the door for Ospreay to win the Heavyweight Title next month?


Hoping that match makes it onto their Youtube show sometime. That as well as Del Rio/Scurll and Styles/Haskins.

The 9/19 Rev Pro show is looking pretty damn stacked. Ricochet/Ospreay, Scurll/PJ Black, and now this:










And I know it's not British, but do we have any wXw fans in the thread?


----------



## Manu_Styles

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOW-N6E_uyY&feature=youtu.be&a

Great video from PROGRESS, they are the best produced company right now with Lucha Underground, brilliant work.

Chapter 22: Trust, Encouragement, Reward, Loyalty...Satisfaction

*PROGRESS CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH*
Will Ospreay(c) vs Paul Robinson


----------



## Corey

Announcements for PCW/ROH Supershow of Honor 2 are starting to roll in. Here's the standout so far:










Could be great. Would be pretty cool if they put the World Title on the line (assuming Lethal is still the champ by then).


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Manu_Styles said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOW-N6E_uyY&feature=youtu.be&a
> 
> Great video from PROGRESS, they are the best produced company right now with Lucha Underground, brilliant work.
> 
> Chapter 22: Trust, Encouragement, Reward, Loyalty...Satisfaction
> 
> *PROGRESS CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH*
> Will Ospreay(c) vs Paul Robinson


Really? For the most part Progress is style over substance for me. Just like the Havoc videos, they look really cool but lacked any real meaning or story.

Great promotion though.


----------



## Shepard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645954534125256704


----------



## Genking48

Why isn't there a good crying smiley when you need one D,:

:crying:


----------



## Stetho

I watched Progress youtube videos all morning :done
This compete with Lucha Underground level of awesomeness. Just give me a crossover and I could die :hogan


----------



## EliranGooner

Anyone going to Rev Pro's weekend shows? I'm going to both and also to the Meet and Greet in Reading, can't wait!


----------



## Stadhart

EliranGooner said:


> Anyone going to Rev Pro's weekend shows? I'm going to both and also to the Meet and Greet in Reading, can't wait!


yeah at both shows this week. Really looking forward to them


----------



## Stadhart

I'll throw this out one last time - does anyone who is going to the show this Friday fancy a pre-show drink? I get out of work at 4ish so have a good three hours to kill so if anyone does then PM me or just post on here.

If not I will suit myself and grab some food and a beer and get there for the time it starts


----------



## Cactus

I've got a ticket to tonight's Rev Pro show to give away. I was meant to be going with my brother but he's ill, so I'm going alone. Either way, does anyone want hang out at the show?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Gonna have to start coming to this thread more often. I've lost touch with british wrestling since I stopped buying FSM.


----------



## Corey

Some interesting stuff going down at the end of the month:


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656191201448738818STYLES VS. SABRE :sodone


----------



## Corey

I saw that earlier and damn near shat myself.


----------



## Groovemachine

My face just fell off. That is almost too much for me to handle.


----------



## DVS1981

Whats the best show to go see in the manchester/leeds areas? Anyone? 

Sent from my ONE TOUCH 4015X using Tapatalk


----------



## flag sabbath

DVS1981 said:


> Whats the best show to go see in the manchester/leeds areas? Anyone?



Don't know about Leeds, but in Manchester you've got Futureshock who run Stockport, Prestwich & Warrington, and New Wave Wrestling Alliance who use the old Victoria baths. Some decent British talent on these shows, but be ready for a 'family friendly' product.

There was also HxC putting on 18+ nightclub shows, but they seem to have vanished.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

flag sabbath said:


> Don't know about Leeds, but in Manchester you've got Futureshock who run Stockport, Prestwich & Warrington, and New Wave Wrestling Alliance who use the old Victoria baths. Some decent British talent on these shows, but be ready for a 'family friendly' product.
> 
> 
> 
> There was also HxC putting on 18+ nightclub shows, but they seem to have vanished.



Progress are running their first show up North at the Ritz in December. Should be worth checking out.

I can vouch for Futureshock being a good solid promotion.

As for Leeds, Dragon Gate tours usually run through Castleford when they come over, but I can't say I know any promotions in the city itself.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Tidal Wrestling and UKWE run in Leeds.


----------



## Corey

Second match for High Stakes 2016:


----------



## SuzukiGUN

This is quite controversial 

I was at the show last night and didn't here it. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Groovemachine

4FW in Swindon have got Pentagon Jr and Drago coming over for their January 23rd show. What with that and Styles/ZSJ on the 16th for RevPro, it's going to be an awesome two weeks.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Got progress on demand a month ago and it's amazing, from chapter 10 on it gets better and better. A masterclass on how to book an indie!


----------



## X-Train

5 Star Wrestling announced 3 shows in the new year. Apparently Styles vs Mysterio will headline the show in Sheffield.


----------



## #SauceIt

X-Train said:


> 5 Star Wrestling announced 3 shows in the new year. Apparently Styles vs Mysterio will headline the show in Sheffield.


They're being pretty ambitious booking big arenas in Sheffield, Newcastle and Liverpool, right?!


----------



## Rugrat

#SauceIt said:


> They're being pretty ambitious booking big arenas in Sheffield, Newcastle and Liverpool, right?!


The maximum tickets I've seen sold for shows over here is 4,000. Personally, I doubt that this company will turnover enough to make a profit running several 8,000 seater arenas.


----------



## Stetho

X-Train said:


> 5 Star Wrestling announced 3 shows in the new year. Apparently Styles vs Mysterio will headline the show in Sheffield.


This match is gonna be disappointing, I guarantee it.


----------



## Weeto

I just wonder if any mainstream promotion in the UK is going to achieve the success in the short term that ICW are getting here in Scotland. ICW are obviously doing a McECW and producing a Scottish show but with many of the same themes and gimmicks from ECW. It is fresh though and isn't a rehash but a reimagined hardcore format.

Some promotions in England are booking impressive cards but don't seem to have the same luck in selling out shows as ICW. I think Scotland is the hottest part of the UK for wrestling at the moment but some of the English promotions are doing good stuff.

I could see the first promotion to reach TV having a massive advantage over the others. ICW are probably the obvious leaders at the moment but their 18+ format will not be an obvious fit for bigger channels. More clean cut and English based promotions might be more appealing to the networks as they are almost entirely English based.

The battle between a cult audience for a controversial show and a mainstream audience which might be more fickle could be interesting. Not impossible we could even have a TV promotion battle as the likes of ICW, Progress and others could be cramming the airwaves.


----------



## Rugrat

Wrestling is cult show aimed largely at adult men. A small pro graps company is too niche for BBC One or Two, ITV1 or Channel 4/5 to take a chance, in all likelihood. Sky Sports and presumably Bravo or whatever it calls itself nowadays are verboten for obvious reasons. I think BBC Three is as impressive as any indy is gonna get.



Stetho said:


> This match is gonna be disappointing, I guarantee it.


Why?


----------



## ArnDaddy

I live in Yorkshire and would definitely have gone to the Sheffield show there to see that match, but I am in America at the time. The Arena is pretty big though, I'm very interested to see how many people attend the show and what set up they get


----------



## Stetho

Rugrat said:


> Why?


I love Rey Mysterio but his recent work isn't amazing, plus I don't think he give his 100% for an indy show. Also he never met AJ Styles and Styles himself is wrestling in a different style in Japan. They aren't used to each other at all.


----------



## Corey

I don't think the match quality will matter much in the long term. Just seeing a match like that on paper that basically couldn't happen anywhere else in the world right now (referring to Styles/Mysterio) should be able to sell some tickets just based on novelty alone. I know for damn sure if that was in my area I'd be paying to go see it. Sounds awesome.


----------



## dezpool

Ospreay vs ACH! That sounds like fun.


----------



## CretinHop138

Weeto said:


> I just wonder if any mainstream promotion in the UK is going to achieve the success in the short term that ICW are getting here in Scotland. ICW are obviously doing a McECW and producing a Scottish show but with many of the same themes and gimmicks from ECW. It is fresh though and isn't a rehash but a reimagined hardcore format.
> 
> Some promotions in England are booking impressive cards but don't seem to have the same luck in selling out shows as ICW. I think Scotland is the hottest part of the UK for wrestling at the moment but some of the English promotions are doing good stuff.
> 
> I could see the first promotion to reach TV having a massive advantage over the others. ICW are probably the obvious leaders at the moment but their 18+ format will not be an obvious fit for bigger channels. More clean cut and English based promotions might be more appealing to the networks as they are almost entirely English based.
> 
> The battle between a cult audience for a controversial show and a mainstream audience which might be more fickle could be interesting. Not impossible we could even have a TV promotion battle as the likes of ICW, Progress and others could be cramming the airwaves.


Wrestling is blue collar here, besides a slot on Challenge you're kidding youself if you think ICW/Progress will get a regular slot on mainstream TV, they want nothing to do with wrestling as a whole.


----------



## Stetho

TV itself is almost an outdated media. Not everything gotta be planned around TV today. I think there's a real potential in United Kingdom. Man, those attendance numbers are unreal, for real. They draw more than the majority of US indy. There's something to do there. And I'd love to see it.


----------



## ArnDaddy

Weird question but what sort of viewing figures is TNA getting on Challenge these days?


----------



## Weeto

Depends on how many people Challenge have checking their feed on the monitors. If Dave and Doug BOTH do it, their audience doubles!

I'd be very surprised if they get a third of what they were getting even a couple of years ago.


----------



## Corey

(Y)


----------



## Groovemachine

I see IPW:UK's Black Friday sale has most of their events for £5.99. Anyone got any good 2015 recommendations for them?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Adam Cole is PCW Cruiserweight Champion, they sure do love putting those belts on the yanks. Bubblegum held it for over a year before Ligero won it on The Halloween show...


----------



## ryan1888

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Adam Cole is PCW Cruiserweight Champion, they sure do love putting those belts on the yanks. Bubblegum held it for over a year before Ligero won it on The Halloween show...


i'd disagree. other than masters and uhaa (both of which were basically reguular roster members) who else have they gave a title to who's an import ? 

pretty sure the steiners had the tag belts but they also lost them the next day. i'd hardly count that...


----------



## Brock

Due to Styles' injury, we might not get Styles/Sabre? 

I only watch the odd Rev Pro event, but i was really looking forward to that.


----------



## Weeto

There seems to be a bit of an argument over who to book in the UK at the moment.

Some promotions are going out of their way to bring in Americans and others are using homegrown talent heavily.

Both tactics have pros and cons and I'll be honest and say that I favour building homegrown stars but I also like the idea of bringing in some 'names' from the States or elsewhere to help give some extra exposure which ends up building up the local guys too if handled properly.

Obviously though, in the long term it tends to be better to build up local stars but the short term benefit of US stars seems to be viable too and keeping them as an occasional attraction can keep things fresh.

I'm not really in favour of bringing over guys that are beyond being capable of producing quality matches and are just purely running on name recognition. If you can get a Rey, AJ, RVD or Jericho then that is good on a short term deal but you can't really rely on a constant stream of American imports if your local stars are languishing. Again though, a local guy can be made to look a million dollars with a good win over a guy that used to be a WWE champion or TNA champion or even a very good losing effort that can often put over both guys well.

What do you think about using imports?


----------



## Stetho

Am I the only one who do not get the love on Eddie Dennis ? :serious:


----------



## 3MB4Life

Stetho said:


> Am I the only one who do not get the love on Eddie Dennis ? :serious:


Yeah, not a huge fan either. He can be really good in a tag team, Fuck Shit Up with Mark Andrews was really good but just don't really feel him as a singles guy.


----------



## Stetho

Yup. But he's over as fuck with the Progress fans, who are far from being stupid. Maybe there's a backstory we don't know.


----------



## dezpool

Catching up on some wrestling, and I'm really impressed with Morgan Webster. He's young and seems to have a ton of potential. Can't wait to see what he does in 2016.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

I'm fine with imports as long as it's not guys like scotty to hotty or terry funk who offer very little to the card. It feels like such a huge fucking deal when Chris hero and aj styles come over because they are legends of independent wrestling but the washed up attitude era folk really stink out the card. Especially when they win against local talent.


----------



## CretinHop138

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Adam Cole is PCW Cruiserweight Champion, they sure do love putting those belts on the yanks. Bubblegum held it for over a year before Ligero won it on The Halloween show...


Fludder is a money mark. He left a bad taste in everyones mouth when he threatened a 13 year old kid by going round to his house with Chris Masters for pirating his DVDs, no the lad shouldn't of done it but there are legal routes to go down.

Look at all the rip off designs he uses for t-shirt, I wonder what the likes of the Bucks/New Japan/WWE would have to say about this?

http://www.prestoncitywrestling.com/shop/merchandise-tshirts-etc


----------



## flag sabbath

Say what you will about Fludder, but he's no money mark. He's created a business model in which DVD sales, merch, photos, meet & greets etc pay for the imports & make PCW profitable.


----------



## Corey

Full card for Rev Pro High Stakes next weekend. Looks pretty good damn good tbh. Last year's show was one of my favorites from any promotion all year. Safe to assume we'll see a title change in the main event?


----------



## dezpool

Yeah, great looking card. Rev Pro really won me over in 2015. I went from knowing very little about them, to it being one of the companies I look forward to most. Just fantastic matches all around.


----------



## Corey

Also, WHY THE FUCK has no one talked about this yet!? This show along with the one with Styles vs. Mysterio looks like the coolest thing ever. It's like dream matches that are _actually_ happening. 










Both of those matches PLUS Ospreay, Sabre, Carlito, Damo, Magnus, Cabana, etc etc!? Any of you guys going to these?


----------



## Platt

Anyone had issues buying Blu Rays from PCW before. I made two order in their Black Friday sale (1 BD in one, 2 in the other) and 6 weeks later I've only received half of one order. Sent at least 10 messages through there contact us of which they only replied to the first telling me one item would ship "next week" (which would be 2 weeks ago) and completely ignoring my other missing item. Whoever is running their facebook just told me it's nothing to do with them and to us the contact on the website. I really don't know what to do other than go the paypal claims route which will get me my money back but not help me get the shows I wanted.

EDIT: and just as I post this they finally respond to say they're on their way. We'll see.


----------



## -Black Rose

Just seen the Balor doc,it showed him in his days of the ICW or whatever

My oh my,they have such risque content.Testicles being shown and what not....


----------



## Corey

Big Damo, Jimmy Havoc, & Will Ospreay have all been added to the the TNA UK tour in two weeks. I'm not sure if there's many guys on the TNA roster that I think would match up well with them, but it'll at least be cool to see those three get some more worldwide exposure (especially Ospreay).


----------



## Weeto

Why has Joe Coffey never been involved in any TNA stuff in the UK (as far as I know) or Boot Camp?

I've seen him and Damo a few times and all respect to Damo, who is a great power guy, Joe is a level above in my opinion.

He has power but is more agile and a bit more technical too. Tore the house down with Rhino at the SECC and although he has had a little bit of experience in Zero 1, he's been confined to the UK scene far too much for my tastes. I think Joe is the number two guy in Scotland behind Drew Galloway in terms of the overall package, with Noam Dar as a huge prospect too.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Weeto said:


> Why has Joe Coffey never been involved in any TNA stuff in the UK (as far as I know) or Boot Camp?
> 
> I've seen him and Damo a few times and all respect to Damo, who is a great power guy, Joe is a level above in my opinion.
> 
> He has power but is more agile and a bit more technical too. Tore the house down with Rhino at the SECC and although he has had a little bit of experience in Zero 1, he's been confined to the UK scene far too much for my tastes. I think Joe is the number two guy in Scotland behind Drew Galloway in terms of the overall package, with Noam Dar as a huge prospect too.


Because he's a WWE guy.


----------



## Weeto

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Because he's a WWE guy.


Did he appear on the NXT card at Glasgow a while back? I heard a few local wrestlers were on the undercard.

I think Joe Coffey was mentioned amongst them.

A few small appearances aren't the same as a proper contract though. He would be a great fit for NXT though.

I've always thought it would be a great idea for WWE to have a secondary NXT camp (and even a TV show) in the UK. Loads of great talent coming through and easy travel to Florida and vice versa. Potential for a weekly NXT show from the UK too.


----------



## Rah

Not sure how long this fancam will be up, but I'm sure the match will be great


----------



## dezpool

Heard really good things about High Stakes 2016 from Rev Pro. Excited about Sabre vs Stlyes. And at this point, I'll watch just about anything involving Will Ospreay and Marty Scurll.


----------



## Corey

I'm halfway through High Stakes 2016 and Scurll/Ospreay just had the match of the year. Give your money to them: https://vimeo.com/ondemand/highstakes2016

------------------

Do you guys know if those 5 Star Wrestling shows were filmed for eventual DVD release or VOD? There's too many good looking matches on there to not be seen eventually.


----------



## 3MB4Life

Holy shit, I think this could be the best promo I've ever seen from a British talent. Scratch that, this could be one of my favourite promos ever. After what they did at High Stakes and the fact that this is No-DQ, I'm so hyped for PROGRESS 25.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

3MB4Life said:


> Holy shit, I think this could be the best promo I've ever seen from a British talent. Scratch that, this could be one of my favourite promos ever. After what they did at High Stakes and the fact that this is No-DQ, I'm so hyped for PROGRESS 25.


Again with Progress, It's style over substance for me. It's an okay promo with some fantastic editing coupled with it. Grado cut a far better one last week in terms of passion and getting the point across.


----------



## 3MB4Life

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Again with Progress, It's style over substance for me. It's an okay promo with some fantastic editing coupled with it. Grado cut a far better one last week in terms of passion and getting the point across.


I do like this promo and the passion that comes across from it but that Marty Scurll promo sent actual shivers down my spine. To call that average, in my opinion, is really underselling it. Scurll's delivery was top notch and coupled with the great editing, it was a brilliant promo. In terms of getting me hyped for PROGRESS 25, it has done it's job perfectly. Grado's promo, hasn't really elevated my interest for Square Go that much. And even though I was probably more hyped for Grado/Renfrew before I saw the Scurll promo, I am definitly more excited for Scurll/Ospreay after watching it.

It comes down to personal opinion and preference though I guess.


----------



## Stetho

Give this thread some love 
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/1873393-progress-wrestling-thread-3.html#post55646697


----------



## TheHooliganNex

Hey guys I am actually an ex-backyard wrestler (do not like to admit it even though it was only for a few months) but I am taking up proper training in wrestling in the next week or so... with in probably 2 training schools in Newcastle, England... Any way on to the topic of this page..

British Wrestling can not really be spoke about with out mentioning the big names in Britain which has probably created the most recent and bigger names in Britain such as Drew (Macintyre) Galloway, current ICW and TNA wrestler and former WWE wrestler, and the newly rising Grado... ICW/TNA wrestler... You have to keep in mind that arguably Insane Championship Wrestling (ICW) is the biggest and one of the top/best places to work for just for how known it is in UK... 

Personally I think although I would love to wrestle for ICW on a big stage style show it is you know basically the WWE of UK in a sense I guess I would much rather from a personal and experience wise would rather wrestle for Progress Wrestling which has generally more entertaining wrestling matches and from time to time better stories... 

Currently I am mixed between starting off in RadPro Wrestling (Embreonix) or New Generation Wrestling (NGW) in Gateshead/South Sheilds... I would advise any one not to really go training in FTW in newcastle as from my watching them they don't seem to be properly trained although I may be miss guided on this one, especially with their owner/boss of the FTW who thinks its fun to do dangerous moves on new trainee's who are 16 year old weigh probably 8 stone or less... and i am not good with my pounds weight but I guess like a man who probably weighs 300+ pounds throwing an amature dangerously of around 100 pounds on their head is not good for anyone and a guy who just wont take a loss... PERSONALLY I wanna train up so I can take his "no loss" streak away and then leave and stick with Embreonix Rad Pro Wrestling or NGW in north east england... 

Wrestlers to watch in Britain (Jimmy Havock "in my opinion best heel in world from characteristics and just all round entertaining especially for a slim guy", Grado is rising although his matches are not always smooth and needs more veterain style wrestlers to put on better matches... and Davy Boy of the bucky boys or ICW ... One to watch)


----------



## dezpool

Seeing that video, I gotta say, the transformation from "Party Marty" to "The Villain" has been one of my favorite things to watch play out in a long time.


----------



## Corey

UK folks, circle your calendars for the next big Rev Pro show! Featuring BIG MIKE

I better be able to watch these damn matches somehow.  Their weekly Youtube shows have faded into the darkness lately.

Southside Wrestling now has a VOD service. https://vimeo.com/user46383279

I haven't seen anything from them (because it was virtually never possible) but I'll be sure to follow this year because they've got a lot of good looking stuff coming up soon. Ospreay vs. Everett, Callihan vs. Dunne, Angelico, etc etc.


----------



## DJRick

I just finished High Stakes 2016, my god that was some of the greatest wrestling I have ever seen. Those UK boys be going in, like jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Corey

Look who's coming back to Rev Pro!!! :mark:


----------



## dezpool

Rev Pro's High Stakes 2016 totally delivered. Solid matches, good main event with a big fight atmosphere. Mike Bailey made a really good debut showing for himself, and the whole roster came out looking strong.

Posted this elsewhere too, but Marty Scurll is coming to EVOLVE! April 1st and 2nd in Dallas. I'm really excited about the possibilities. Would love to see Scurll vs Gargano, Scurll vs TJP, or Scurll vs Hero! A lot of great guys you can pair him with.


----------



## Corey

dezpool said:


> Posted this elsewhere too, but Marty Scurll is coming to EVOLVE! April 1st and 2nd in Dallas. I'm really excited about the possibilities. Would love to see Scurll vs Gargano, Scurll vs TJP, or Scurll vs Hero! A lot of great guys you can pair him with.


It would be interesting/cool if Scurll ending up beating Thatcher at the upcoming Rev Pro show and they incorporated that into an EVOLVE storyline and Scurll got a shot at Thatcher's EVOLVE Title over Mania weekend.

Unfortunately, Davey fucking Richards is getting a title shot that weekend. Unsure if they'd do two of them.


----------



## dezpool

I hear Will Ospreay might be headed to NJPW. Not sure if that's true, but I'm excited about the possibility.


----------



## Corey

dezpool said:


> I hear Will Ospreay might be headed to NJPW. Not sure if that's true, but I'm excited about the possibility.


Yeah I'm reading that everywhere now. TNA is apparently upset about it and he lost a big push because it (yeah right), but who the hell cares! :lol Loving the exposure he's getting now. PWG, EVOLVE, and now New Japan. Well deserved.

Any of you guys going to this show? The talent roster is starting to stack up big time.


----------



## DOPA

3MB4Life said:


> Holy shit, I think this could be the best promo I've ever seen from a British talent. Scratch that, this could be one of my favourite promos ever. After what they did at High Stakes and the fact that this is No-DQ, I'm so hyped for PROGRESS 25.


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Scurll is such a captivating wrestler and in my opinion the best promo guy in British wrestling right now...hell he's one of the best promo guys in the business right now. Been a massive fan of his ever since he turned into the villain.

I'm watching the High Stakes show and I wish I went ..last one I went to was Uprising, I'm definitely making sure I get to Summer Sizzler if it's ZSJ vs Scurll :mark:.


----------



## Darewolf

*Southside @ Circus Tavern, Essex*

Anyone else here a fan of Southside? They put on a great show with a mix of top British talent and international stars. The next show in the London/Essex area is at the Circus Tavern on March 5th. 

Here is the current poster for the event. They still have 3 international stars to add to the line up. 

Does anyone here go to these shows? Would be nice to chat to fellow fans.


----------



## dezpool

*Re: Southside @ Circus Tavern, Essex*

Angelico vs Ospreay would be great. They have a new VOD service, which would finally give me a platform to watch the shows, so I'm excited about that. 

Actually, if you're looking to chat with other fans I suggest to British Wrestling Thread.


----------



## Darewolf

*Re: Southside @ Circus Tavern, Essex*

Thanks. Didn't know about the VOD service. Should be worth checking out as they put on good shows.

CARD SO FAR !
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
SAMI CALLIHAN v MARK HASKINS

HURRICANE & LONDON RIOTS v SCC

ANGLICO v EL LIGERO v SHANE STRICKLAND

Speed King Title match
HAVOC (c) v EVERETT v KIRBY v WEBSTER

GUNNER v PLEDGE

Plus WILL OSPREAY ,LEVA BATES , JOSEPH CONNERS & MORE TBA SHORTLY 


Would love to see Ospreay vs Conners. Conners took a beating from Hardcore Holly at the last show.

Great to see Leva Bates on the card too!


----------



## davidba90

Not been to one yet but this will be my first and it is an exciting card. If I enjoy it I will branch out to see one of their St Neots shows as looks easy to do from London.


----------



## ArnDaddy

*Re: Southside @ Circus Tavern, Essex*

Does look a good card. Is Angelico fit though?


----------



## Darewolf

davidba90 said:


> Not been to one yet but this will be my first and it is an exciting card. If I enjoy it I will branch out to see one of their St Neots shows as looks easy to do from London.


Awesome. This will be my third Southside show and third at the Circus Tavern. Really enjoyed the previous shows. 

St. Neots and Stevenage always have great looking cards too so wouldn't mind travelling to those at some point.



ArnDaddy said:


> Does look a good card. Is Angelico fit though?


Really hope so! Would love to see him in person.


----------



## Corey

Oh shit, LDRS reunion! :mark:

EPIC ENCOUNTER indeed.


----------



## KezzG

Which of the British promotions have the best youtube channels?


----------



## Corey

KezzG said:


> Which of the British promotions have the best youtube channels?


Rev Pro would've been the easy answer for me, but for some reason they've completely abandoned the RevProTV episodes. Still, what's already uploaded has a lot of good shit on it. 

PROGRESS is good for hype videos and promos, but they don't release very many free matches.


----------



## KezzG

Corey said:


> Rev Pro would've been the easy answer for me, but for some reason they've completely abandoned the RevProTV episodes. Still, what's already uploaded has a lot of good shit on it.
> 
> PROGRESS is good for hype videos and promos, but they don't release very many free matches.


Do RevPro and PROGRESS share roster members? I'll give RevPro a look and if they do I'll search the wrestlers' names on PROGRESS to get a look at their characters.


----------



## Corey

KezzG said:


> Do RevPro and PROGRESS share roster members? I'll give RevPro a look and if they do I'll search the wrestlers' names on PROGRESS to get a look at their characters.


Somewhat, but it's pretty much just the big names. Marty Scurll, Will Ospreay, Zack Sabre Jr, Mark Haskins, etc. I don't really think there's contracts over in the UK with wrestling companies so guys just kinda work wherever they can. (I could certainly be wrong because I don't live over there )

You can find promos and videos and all 4 of those guys for sure though.


----------



## KezzG

Thanks, that's a brilliant start, I'm going to make my way through this thread and see what else I can drag up, but.... 121 pages, yano...


----------



## Corey

KezzG said:


> Thanks, that's a brilliant start, I'm going to make my way through this thread and see what else I can drag up, but.... 121 pages, yano...


What exactly are you looking for? Recommended wrestlers? Matches? Something else?


----------



## KezzG

Anything I can get access to so I can broaden my horizons. I've heard good things about ICW in Scotland, the companies that the TNA UK contract competitions (I can't remember the name now but it was more simple than that) worked/work for? Mark Haskins, Spud's early career maybe? I remember seeing him back in 1PW.


----------



## Corey

KezzG said:


> Anything I can get access to so I can broaden my horizons. I've heard good things about ICW in Scotland, the companies that the TNA UK contract competitions (I can't remember the name now but it was more simple than that) worked/work for? Mark Haskins, Spud's early career maybe? I remember seeing him back in 1PW.


Can't comment on ICW because I don't follow, but here's some random recs:

PROGRESS Chapter 13 Full Show. This has Prince Devitt (Finn Balor) vs. Zack Sabre Jr. and Mark Andrews wrestling in a wild main event. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it2coTptmlM

If you haven't seen Will Ospreay wrestle, you're in for a real treat. Recommend all three of these matches against Matt Sydal (Evan Bourne), Rocky Romero, and Marty Scurll. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqNnUIl3SKg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2jLaiMiF9w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWlDnEPL2aM

Scurll & Ospreay had what many of us are considering the match of the year so far last month in Rev Pro. http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3qoo13

And you'll be seeing this guy on NXT quite soon. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q32CmYvWkD8


----------



## Dead Seabed

3MB4Life said:


> Holy shit, I think this could be the best promo I've ever seen from a British talent. Scratch that, this could be one of my favourite promos ever. After what they did at High Stakes and the fact that this is No-DQ, I'm so hyped for PROGRESS 25.


I knew the background sounded familiar :lol


----------



## Mon Joxley

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698813665026269184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699359630242115584


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

SDS/Riots TLC match at Progress 27 should be crazy.


----------



## Genking48

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701851569185275904
Gonna be insane


----------



## dezpool

Catching up on a few matches and I gotta say, I've been increasing impressed with Big Damo. Morgan Webster has also been fun to watch. British wrestling over the last two years has been so exciting for me. Can't wait to see how 2016 unfolds for the talent over there.


----------



## Corey

Here's Scurll's opponents for that Thunderbastard match:

WILL OSPREAY - former singles champion
MARK ANDREWS - former singles and tag team champion
RAMPAGE BROWN - former singles champion
EDDIE DENNIS - former tag team champion
PAUL ROBINSON - 1 x recent #1 Contender
MARK HASKINS - 2 x recent #1 Contender, 1 x former Thunderbastard winner
ZACK GIBSON - 1 x recent #1 Contender, former NPS winner
'FLASH' MORGAN WEBSTER - 1 x recent #1 Contender, former NPS winner


----------



## NastyYaffa

I wonder who Shibata is gonna face.. :hmm: Ospreay?


----------



## Corey

Other than Ospreay (who I'd be all for facing Shibata), I think Mark Haskins would mesh pretty well with him. The submission style would be interesting and he wouldn't be affected by a loss.

But either way, HOLY FUCK SHIBATA. That guy never travels anywhere!


----------



## Groovemachine

And they've done it. Amazing. I was desperate for them to bring over Shibata, and now I've got my wish. I am SOOOO there.


----------



## ryan1888

i personally want either haskins or tommy end to get the shibata match. think it'd prefer haskins though


----------



## davidba90

I've been trying without luck to get a response from Southside re tickets. I bought some got a paypal receipt but no info on whether physical or e tickets would be sent. I suspect they use the paypal receipt but wish they would confirm b4 Saturday. Anyone who's been b4 who can say what ticketing system they use?


----------



## SludgeHammer

*Re: Southside @ Circus Tavern, Essex*

I go to the Bedford and St. Neots shows they run, always a good night out.


----------



## davidba90

So you should know re how their tickets work?Please let me know what you've used to gain entry.
Thanks


----------



## Corey

Any of you guys going to the GFW shows this week? Cards look relatively solid.

*Exeter Corn Exchange: Wednesday March 2nd:*

*Main Event: GFW Championship:* Nick "Magnus" Aldis (c) v Joel Redman
Jeff Jarrett v Iestyn Rees
Cherry Bomb v Mickie James 
Pepper Parks v Josh Knott
Tag Match: The British Young Bloods v Legion of Lords
*Nex:Gen Championship:* Sonjay Dutt (c) v "The Villain" Marty Scurll

*Epic, Dalston in London: Thursday March 3rd:*

*Main Event: GFW Championship:* Nick "Magnus" Aldis (c) vs. "Bad Bones" John Klinger
Jeff Jarrett vs. Doug Williams
Mickie James vs. Cherry Bomb
Jimmy Havoc in action
*Nx:Gen Championship:* Sonjay Dutt (c) vs. Will Ospreay

They've got a show in Coventry on the 4th as well, but I can't find shit for that card.


----------



## SludgeHammer

*Re: Southside @ Circus Tavern, Essex*



davidba90 said:


> So you should know re how their tickets work?Please let me know what you've used to gain entry.
> Thanks


You can but them here http://www.southsidewrestling.co.uk/shop/tickets- but I've always found it quicker to book them through the venue. Hope that helps and enjoy the show!


----------



## flag sabbath

They're also running Blackpool on Saturday 5/3 in conjunction with PCW. Jarrett vs Dar, Samuels vs Mastiff, Lionheart vs Kenny Williams, Gum vs Dutt, Single vs Hooligans, Hayes vs Hendry, Dickinson vs Moss, Master lock challenge.


----------



## davidba90

I have bought the tickets just not received any or any info on if they use etickets or if i just need my paypal receipt? Tried contacting them but no response yet.


----------



## Corey

ISHII is the 2nd named added for Summer Sizzler.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Just found out that I know a few people involved in HOPE Wrestling, so might have to go watch a show.. Not seen much talk about it, so no idea if they're any good or not.


----------



## Darewolf

Regarding Southside at the Circus Tavern.

The paypal receipt is fine to bring to the venue to gain entry.


----------



## ChrisK

If you paid £10 for show, how long would youexpect the card to run for?


----------



## Darewolf

Another fantastic night out at Southside in Essex!! Did anyone go?


----------



## JJMMA

Anyone from the southwest going to PWC: Heir 2 the throne in April? Have never been to a UK wrestling show before so apart from the names from ROH/TNA I've not heard of many people who have appeared on their other shows.. the card they have announce so far is;

‘The Chosen One’ Drew Galloway vs ‘The Pride Of Wales’ Eddie Dennis

'Flying' Mike Bird vs El Ligero

Jay Lethal vs Mark Andrews

Anyone been to a PWC show know what the rest of the card is going to look like? thanks


----------



## Corey

ACH gettin all kinds of international title shots in the next month.


----------



## davidba90

Yeah I went and it was a really good show. Though I was so pleased to see Angelico and Strickland it was the tag team match I enjoyed the most. Don't get Conner as the champ though, most people seemed disinterested in him when he should have got heat for beating local hero Ospreay.Hope to go to St Neots in May to see Kong.


----------



## Corey

Could be having huge Rev Pro shows on back-to-back months this summer. Wonder what this dream match would be and who it would involve?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709355239665770496


----------



## ryan1888

Corey said:


> Could be having huge Rev Pro shows on back-to-back months this summer. Wonder what this dream match would be and who it would involve?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709355239665770496



can't see beyond it being the chance to have angle on a one off show...

with how wide open the world is with wrestling these days i can't think of any two other guys who could never have a match other than one york hall show.


----------



## Corey

Luckily for Speedball, he can still work in the UK.


----------



## Weeto

I'm NEARLY at the stage where I'll be able to tell you specific details of my new Glasgow based promotion.

Puroresu inspired wrestling with a hard hitting style aimed at a mature audience of knowledgable pro wrestling fans. Yup.

We've no intention of being another ICW. We're not aiming so squarely at the same audience. Not looking to be as controversial but we do want innovation.

There will be a mixture of traditional British wrestling, Japanese style wrestling and a small element of hardcore wrestling. It'll be tough and gritty but giving fans hard hitting wrestling is far more important than shock value in our eyes.

In terms of venues, we're looking at medium sized venues right away and expect some news on the first shows soon.


----------



## Corey

We got another one. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714411665379487744
And this!


----------



## Dan2501

RIP Trav. Will be sorely missed.


----------



## Groovemachine

Just heard the news. Well that sucks big time. RIP Kris Travis.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Rest in peace Kris Travis :'(


----------



## 3MB4Life

Just found out about Kris Travis, holy shit.

Why does it always happen to the nice guys? Not only was Kris a great wrestler and an amazing performer but on all the times I met him, he was a really awesome guy. He hung around with fans like you had been his friend for years and he always made sure fans had a good time, whatever show he was at. It gets said all too often but fuck cancer. I've lost people to cancer, I've watched people struggle through it and the effects it leaves are devestating. The only bright thing to come out of this is that he doesn't have to suffer anymore but this still overwhelmingly sucks. Kris was a guy who deserved to have an amazing career and been able to look back on wrestling with fondness and now those opportunities and his life were taken away too soon. The great matches he could have had that we'll never get to see, I just fucking hate this feeling. My condolences go out to Kris' family and friends, I know your pain and I feel for you right now. I hope someone's with Martin Kirby right now, he must be distraught and he has every right to be.

Thank you Kris. Thank you for the great matches you gave us, thank you for all those times you went out of your way to talk to me, thank you for all those amazing moments and times I got to see you live that I will cherish forever. Even though your time in the ring was shorter than it should have been, it'll live on amongst British wrestling fans forever. You are a symbol to never give up and fight for your dreams, no matter what odds are put in your way. You are an inspiration to all of us and an icon for the great people that make up the British wrestling industry and the love he is getting from all the wrestlers and companies today is a testament to that. Now go and represent this great country in that squared circle up in Heaven, be the Shooting Star you always were.


----------



## Punkhead

R.I.P. Kris Travis. That's really sad.


----------



## Stetho

I remember seeing him return in PROGRESS against Marty Scurll. It was so positive and really touching, and now this... RIP.


----------



## Shepard

first ever UK indy show I went to was his second match with Chris Masters at PCW. The first match they had was the reason I even checked out PCW in the first place. Every time I saw him live he was brilliant and one of the highlights. Was super great to buy him a beer after shows and actually chat to the guy. He was a great wrestler and by all accounts a genuinely nice bloke as well. fuck cancer. RIP


----------



## BlackoutLAS

You know, after seeing all he went through with cancer, having his comeback, then retiring again, the funds and everything for it all just to end not in his favour is saddening. On my first ever British wrestling show I attended it was him vs Martin Kirby and I could honestly tell he was something special even at a young age, I know this looks cringey and all but he was probably my first favourite Indy wrestler. He had some great matches and a great career and was a really great guy.

R.I.P Kris Travis.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Awful, awful news. Thoughts are with his close friends and loved ones.


----------



## Nige™

Absolutely sucks but at least he doesn't have to struggle anymore and let that horrible disease torture him.

I went to PCW to watch Balor, and ended up coming away loving the likes of Travis & Bubblegum. His charity show there last January was so touching, and it was clear just how much he meant to everyone and how highly thought of he was.


----------



## Corey

Who got their tickets to Angle vs. Sabre? The card is lookin stacked


----------



## Groovemachine

Me! Absolutely stoked, it's looking like a fab card. Haven't seen Walter before so that'll be an interesting one.


----------



## Corey

They could probably some good money if they were able to put this on iPPV.


----------



## NastyYaffa

:mark:


----------



## 3MB4Life

Atmosphere at York Hall last night was immense, what a fucking awesome crowd. The pop for Kurt Angle was ridiculous and the standing ovation Will got was emotional for people in the crowd, must have been such a great moment for him. Really great show from top to bottom too, enjoyed every minute of it.

So glad I keep trying to go to more Rev Pro events this year, they're always worth it, even with the drive down south. Have an exam tomorrow too but I'm not bothered, getting to be in that crowd was too good an opportunity to pass up. Looking forward to Summer Sizzler as well, especially now that Sabre/Shibata's confirmed. With that, Ishii/Bodom, Scurll/Speedball and Moose, should be one hell of a show.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

The card for this years Rev Pro Summer Sizzler is looking increasingly good as the weeks roll on.

Sabre Jr Vs Shibata, Scurll Vs Speedball, _Ospreay_ Vs Dunne, Sydal Vs Damo, Ishii Vs Bodom. Moose.

Ospreay has been confirmed for the event!


----------



## JP7

thinking of going to summer sizzler myself, love osprey, saw him just before he flew out to japan in a local hall about 5 mins from my house


----------



## Corey

Another opportunity to see Ospreay this summer and possibly one of the last chances to see Tommy before he goes to WWE.


----------



## Obfuscation

NastyYaffa said:


> :mark:


Holy crap, that sounds so ace.


----------



## paladin errant

promo from marty skrull,what do you think?


----------



## Corey

> IT'S OFFICIAL! We've spoken to NJPW and been able to arrange a return date for Katsuyori Shibata (all will be revealed soon!) As a result match makers noting Shibata, the current Never Openweight Champions' championship credentials are *happy to make Sunday July 10th's clash with Zack Sabre Jr for the Undisputed British Heavyweight Championship!*












Shibata bout to get that belt and win the G1 with it!


----------



## Stetho

Wow, RevPro with decent photoshop skills, talk about a surprise.


----------



## USAUSA1

They're expecting an UK recession on the way. Wonder how that would affect wrestling promotions?


----------



## Genking48

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746978076546981888


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*I would love it if this entire Ospreay/Vader beef was just one giant work. :lmao*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Genking48 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746978076546981888


Well this is sure gonna be interesting.


----------



## CretinHop138

USAUSA1 said:


> They're expecting an UK recession on the way. Wonder how that would affect wrestling promotions?


Again not much.

Nigel Farage (who said the recession quote) has been shut out from the negociations as have UKIP as they were never officially leading the Leave campaign. Which means the Tories sound like they're going to be getting a similar deal to Switzerland and Norway, free movement of labour and access to the single market and quite a number of bi-lateral treaties which means in regards to import wrestlers coming over nothing will change. This will anger UKIP, Farage and those who voted because of immigration as they will feel they've been duped.

Until Article 50 of the Lisbon treaty is triggered by whoever (and if they do they'll be finished instantly, Cameron's resignation has made the job of PM very poisonous), No Brexit will happen and wrestlers from EU or Non EU European countries are free to work here, and if the Tories want the Switzerland/Norway like deals then nothing will change at all.


----------



## JP7

I will be going to the Rev Pro uprising!


----------



## DOPA

Went to my first PROGRESS Wrestling event today which was absolutely nuts! Loved it.

Was also at the Angle/Sabre Jr. show at Rev Pro too.


----------



## Corey

Really hoping Vader just comes and clobbers the shit out of Ospreay. That would probably be more entertaining than any other version of the match. :lol

Rev Pro booking all these legends/free agents in matches you won't be able to see anywhere else really opens the doors for virtually ANY match to happen. Would be cool if they were able to book someone like Mysterio or Ibushi.


----------



## LaMelo

Dixie Carter said this market is about to explode.


----------



## Corey

Cody's comin your way, Brits.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747293978068811776


----------



## JP7

Just got tickets to the Osprey vs Vader event, will be my first Rev Pro event so looking forward to it, going to the Lucha Libra event tomorrow as well with Juvi

Be interesting to see who Cody fights.


----------



## DekeStokes

While it wouldn't be as high profile as....say, Cody vs. Scurll, I'd really love Cody vs. Martin Stone.


----------



## Corey

Holy shit so DICK TOGO is coming out of retirement and this match will probably be awesome so you should go and see it if you're in the area.


----------



## BehindYou

Anyone seen Vader recently?

From what I'v read the dude can barely walk these days. I assume he's going to be no selling the shit out of that match so hopefully they can get something out of it.


----------



## Shepard

i haven't watched any pcw in like over a year at this point but if bubblegum is still great at playing a dick this could be a lot of fun


----------



## Corey

BehindYou said:


> Anyone seen Vader recently?
> 
> From what I'v read the dude can barely walk these days. I assume he's going to be no selling the shit out of that match so hopefully they can get something out of it.


I mean, he looked like a 60 year old man at the HOF induction. :lol I'm pretty shocked he's wrestling, tbh. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Shepard said:


> i haven't watched any pcw in like over a year at this point but if bubblegum is still great at playing a dick this could be a lot of fun


He's not a heel anymore, according to the commentators from the iPPV they did a few weeks back, he's actually the Peoples Champion


----------



## Stetho

ShadowSucks92 said:


> He's not a heel anymore, according to the commentators from the iPPV they did a few weeks back, he's actually the Peoples Champion


Wuuuut ? really ? From what I've seen in PROGRESS I can't imagine him being a face


----------



## JP7

I went to the Lucha Libre show in London last night, Juvi was there in a tag match, i was very impressed with the whole show!


----------



## Corey

ROH is coming back to the UK! It would be awesome if this was one the dates Cody Rhodes will be on.










EDIT: Oh yeah and there's this. I know most people LOVED their Progress match.


----------



## just1988

*Went to my first Progress show last weekend, enjoyed it and threw this together





*


----------



## 777




----------



## Corey

Any of you guys going to the ROH shows next weekend? Got some nice lineups:


----------



## farhanc

Hello what are the thoughts of upcoming* World of Sport * TV show on* ITV,* with *Jim Ross and Alex Shane *commentating .

I hope it a new beginning for British wrestling . I was at revival 2002 shown on the bravo channel where *Eddie Guerrero* and *Brian Christopher *appeared along with current WWE trainer *Robbie Brookside *, ex TNA star *Doug Williams * and TNA's *Winter ( Katie Lea Burchill WWE)*. I thought that was a new beginning.

Then wrestling channel / fight network UK showed British and Irish wrestling but it stopped 2008. Then wrestle talk TV was looking good until it ended last December . 

So will the world of sport show be start of a new era of British wrestling or just a false start .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## it's squezzy bitch

http://www.ipwuk.com/events/2016/12/18/supershow-5

will probably go to this considering it's literally 5 minutes down the road from me


----------



## NastyYaffa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805118681122476032OH MY FUCKING GOD :sodone


----------



## Groovemachine

OK can someone actually just kill me now? Wanted to be at High Stakes sooooo bad purely for ZSJ/Scurll but I'm busy that night. AND NOW THEY GO AND ANNOUNCE THIS?!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

How long does it usually take Progress to upload after filming a show ?


----------



## Stetho

Something like a week IIRC


----------



## zrc

Dunno where else to put it but The Sun have confirmed the World of Sport special for New Years Eve 5pm-7pm.


----------



## Brock

zrc said:


> Dunno where else to put it but The Sun have confirmed the World of Sport special for New Years Eve 5pm-7pm.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/2064882-world-sport-return-2016-a.html


----------



## philtherambler

I've been watching a lot of PROGRESS recently and that Mark Andrews vs Chris Hero match from this year at Super Strong Style 16 was unreal. One of my favourite matches of this year for sure.


----------



## zrc

Brock said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/2064882-world-sport-return-2016-a.html


Thanks.


----------



## philtherambler

PROGRESS Chapter 40 was uploaded yesterday on Demand Progress. So great. Havoc/Scurll was brilliant.


----------



## Groovemachine

I've just signed up for the IPW:UK on demand 7-day free trial. Anyone have any recommendations of good shows to watch from 2015-2016?


----------



## thekickoutpodcast

Hey 

Check our interview with Triple h we discuss the united kingdom Championship tournament






Many thanks


----------



## Corey

So I have no idea how this is gonna work, but Drew Galloway had a press conference today where he said 5 Star Wrestling has signed a TV deal with Spike in the UK and they're gonna air the January 28th show with Kurt Angle on commentary. That's an awesome announcement and I hope it makes its way to the U.S., but how the hell is it gonna work with Mysterio, Morrison, Galloway, and Lethal all signed to contracts with other companies? Doesn't ROH & LU not allow their talent to be televised for another company, or is that just in the states? Either way there's no announcements that I can find as far as the card goes, but there's plenty of talent in the lineup. I think it's going head-to-head with Takeover: San Antonio though so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Omega Creed

Corey said:


> Either way there's no announcements that I can find as far as the card goes, but there's plenty of talent in the lineup. I think it's going head-to-head with Takeover: San Antonio though so we'll see how that goes.


I really wanted to go to this show but its an 8 hour drive. So sadly I wont be able to make it but the line up looks great.


----------



## zrc

Corey said:


> So I have no idea how this is gonna work, but Drew Galloway had a press conference today where he said 5 Star Wrestling has signed a TV deal with Spike in the UK and they're gonna air the January 28th show with Kurt Angle on commentary. That's an awesome announcement and I hope it makes its way to the U.S., but how the hell is it gonna work with Mysterio, Morrison, Galloway, and Lethal all signed to contracts with other companies? Doesn't ROH & LU not allow their talent to be televised for another company, or is that just in the states? Either way there's no announcements that I can find as far as the card goes, but there's plenty of talent in the lineup. I think it's going head-to-head with Takeover: San Antonio though so we'll see how that goes.


Mysterio vs JoMo is confirmed


----------



## Groovemachine

Kenny Omega rocking up this Saturday to 4FW in Swindon. :mark: Nice! Don't know who he's facing yet but I am sooooo there.


----------



## Omega Creed

Groovemachine said:


> Kenny Omega rocking up this Saturday to 4FW in Swindon. :mark: Nice! Don't know who he's facing yet but I am sooooo there.


fkn a. thats almost a 3hr drive. but I just might have to do it.


----------



## Corey

Groovemachine said:


> Kenny Omega rocking up this Saturday to 4FW in Swindon. :mark: Nice! Don't know who he's facing yet but I am sooooo there.


Damn good replacement for Cody. Last year at this exact show I think Omega had a really great match with Mark Haskins, so I'm excited to see who he faces here.


----------



## Omega Creed




----------



## Corey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/822187181385117697


----------



## Omega Creed

Caved and bought tickets for tonights 4FW show w/ Kenny. Rare chance to see him out here so I gotta do it. Went to Lucha Britannia last night for the first time. Very interesting. Tonight will be my first 4FW show since I moved to England. I'm looking forward to checking them out. Got tickets already to see my first WCPW show in Feb for True Destiny. That card is getting stacked.


----------



## Corey

^^^ Be sure to tell us (or just me I guess, idk) who Omega ends up facing. I'm quite interested.

I don't have much hope for Angle/Patron cause I don't know how much effort they're really gonna put forth, but I know they're capable of having a great match so fingers crossed there.

High Stakes is tonight (and should be banger) but Rev Pro is keeping busy with the announcements:


----------



## Omega Creed

Corey said:


> ^^^ Be sure to tell us (or just me I guess, idk) who Omega ends up facing. I'm quite interested.


I'm here now. They've got him facing Tiger Ali tonight.


----------



## Corey

Omega Saiyan said:


> I'm here now. They've got him facing Tiger Ali tonight.


Eh, not exactly a big name but I'm sure the match will deliver.


----------



## Omega Creed

Corey said:


> Omega Saiyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here now. They've got him facing Tiger Ali tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, not exactly a big name but I'm sure the match will deliver.
Click to expand...

Agreed still looking forward to it. 

Young bucks have been announced for epic encounter.


----------



## Death Rider

Omega Saiyan said:


> I'm here now. They've got him facing Tiger Ali tonight.


Saw Tiger Ali here in Bristol when 4FW came to my local school. He was one of the people who impressed me the most


----------



## Omega Creed

I really enjoyed Kenny and Tiger Ali. They put on one hell of a match. The Q&A w/ Kenny he did after the show was dope as well.


----------



## JP7

Young Bucks to apear at the next big Rev Pro event


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

So I just watched Rev Pro High Stakes on Rev Pro on demand, wow; what a show. Sabre jr. vs Skurll was a really great wrestling match; Dunne vs Yoshi Hashi was fun; and Riddle vs Shibata was epic. You guys have to see this show. The sub to Rev Pro on demand is 100% worth it, so many great shows on there.

Riddle has so much potential it's unreal, and when you consider how incredibly good he already is; and at less than 2 years in the business-you can't help but think this guy will be something really special before his career is over. He's fairly young, he's got the look, the ability, the potential, the charisma, the likeability and he's a legit tough guy due to his UFC background. He reminds me a little of a smaller Kerry Von Erich, and that ain't a bad thing. 

Matt Riddle's got everything a wrestler needs to be extremely successful on every level of the business. Vince McMahon would love him, smart fans are already starting to love him, casuals would love him; Keep an eye on this guy: he's a future world champ if his career goes the way it should.


----------



## Omega Creed

got my ticket for epic encounter. Goto was announced today for the show. Thats two NJPW guys for the event along with the bucks.


----------



## Corey

Yeah Riddle is gonna be a star no doubt. Guys that can make that jump from amateur or MMA into pro wrestling so quickly have always done really well in their careers, whether it's Angle, Lesnar, Chad Gable, Haas & Benjamin, etc. He's got that it factor.

----------------

Kurt Angle has been pulled from the Five Star Wrestling show this Saturday, so let the Rumble speculation begin... or continue.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Corey said:


> Yeah Riddle is gonna be a star no doubt. Guys that can make that jump from amateur or MMA into pro wrestling so quickly have always done really well in their careers, whether it's Angle, Lesnar, Chad Gable, Haas & Benjamin, etc. He's got that it factor.
> 
> ----------------
> 
> Kurt Angle has been pulled from the Five Star Wrestling show this Saturday, so let the Rumble speculation begin... or continue.


True.


----------



## NastyYaffa

RevPro at it again w/ awesome match announcements:


----------



## AloniousMonk

Omega Saiyan said:


> Caved and bought tickets for tonights 4FW show w/ Kenny. Rare chance to see him out here so I gotta do it. Went to Lucha Britannia last night for the first time. Very interesting. Tonight will be my first 4FW show since I moved to England. I'm looking forward to checking them out. Got tickets already to see my first WCPW show in Feb for True Destiny. That card is getting stacked.


Got my tickets for WCPW the other day, big fan of El Patron and Angle, but fear Angle will be pulled from the event depending on how things with the Royal Rumble goes.


----------



## Groovemachine

Wow, Kushida/ZSJ is an epic encounter indeed. Can't believe that's on top of the announcements of the Bucks, Goto and Takahashi. Go on then, TAKE ALL MY MONEY.


----------



## Corey

If Shibata beats Ospreay, I wouldn't be surprised if we see Shibata/Goto go down for the British Heavyweight Title. Would be nifty to see the match go down in a different continent.


----------



## Groovemachine

Corey said:


> If Shibata beats Ospreay, I wouldn't be surprised if we see Shibata/Goto go down for the British Heavyweight Title. Would be nifty to see the match go down in a different continent.


That's a great point, and then that frees up Ospreay who could potentially have a cracking match with Takahashi. OK I need to stop messing around and get tix already.


----------



## Corey

Pentagon keepin busy since leaving AAA:


----------



## Groovemachine

4FW's Q&A with Kenny Omega is up for free on youtube!


----------



## gingerinferno

Does anyone know if RevPro tour? Or go anywhere other than London?


----------



## Groovemachine

gingerinferno said:


> Does anyone know if RevPro tour? Or go anywhere other than London?


They have shows in Portsmouth if that helps? One coming up next month. Think in a recent Q&A Andy the owner said they were looking into other areas for 2017 so who knows, maybe they'll take a page out of the Progress book and head to Birmingham or Manchester.


----------



## zrc

Bored of 5Star already. Nothing says British wrestling like JoMo, Mysterio & Carlito -.-


----------



## Sensei Utero

Rey Mysterio vs. Magnus wens3


----------



## validreasoning

Why has Magnus his tna name in his trunks and yet using his real name?

Btw how did Morrison get the rights to use that name?


----------



## Sensei Utero

I miss Carlito. Shocked WWE haven't attempted to sign him again, or LU haven't enquired.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

zrc said:


> Bored of 5Star already. Nothing says British wrestling like JoMo, Mysterio & Carlito -.-


I'm checking out a stream of this online now, it looks like they've only sold tickets for at most 15% of the arena; the camera's drawn towards the floor seats since the rest of the place is empty. 

They've blacked out everything but the floor seats, it's a brutally bad look man; plus there's hardly any hot UK talent on the show. 

US guys seem to be the focus, how is this supposed to contribute to the currently hot UK scene in any way?

If they'd have used a small 500-2500 seat venue they could have sold that thing out, if they'd have done that they'd have been able to present a rawkus sellout crowd on TV; rather than the much less than a quarter empty arena they've got here: perception is everything.

With a sellout in a smaller venue they could have created a buzz through looking halfway professional on UK TV, rather than looking like a new show; (not a promotion) with delusions of grandeur trying to sellout an arena before anybody knows who the fuck you are! What the fuck was this promoter thinking? 

This ain't a good way to make a 1st impression. To be honest I think this is an insult to the currently hot UK scene, I'd go as far as to say that I don't think this show is representative of the UK scene in any way.

Based on the amount of US guys they've brought in here, the empty arena way beyond their means and the lack of hot UK talent; I'm guessing whoever put this thing together has more money than sense. 

I got no clue how they got Spike UK on board, its a shame this TV spot didn't go to an actual wrestling promotion rather than these pretenders trying to get rich off of a thrown together show in an empty arena.

The people at Spike UK need to speak to Rev Pro or Progress, they're two consistently awesome UK promotions which actually have a buzz and deserve to be on TV somewhere: not this crap. Lame.


----------



## validreasoning

That show was a disaster

Why would you book the Scottish babyface to lose in the semi


----------



## Alright_Mate

What a bang average show from 5star Wrestling or Dominant Wrestling or whatever the fuck they wanna call themselves.

Nice to see those guys in action but the standard was meh, production had its values but some alterations needed. Catered for WWE casuals and definitely the younger audience going by the people in attendance, didn't like that much.

Preferred it over the shit we saw on ITV over Christmas. Average first showing but iron a few things out I can see potential.


----------



## Corey

For those that bought tickets to True Destiny:


----------



## zrc

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> I'm checking out a stream of this online now, it looks like they've only sold tickets for at most 15% of the arena; the camera's drawn towards the floor seats since the rest of the place is empty.
> 
> They've blacked out everything but the floor seats, it's a brutally bad look man; plus there's hardly any hot UK talent on the show.
> 
> US guys seem to be the focus, how is this supposed to contribute to the currently hot UK scene in any way?
> 
> If they'd have used a small 500-2500 seat venue they could have sold that thing out, if they'd have done that they'd have been able to present a rawkus sellout crowd on TV; rather than the much less than a quarter empty arena they've got here: perception is everything.
> 
> With a sellout in a smaller venue they could have created a buzz through looking halfway professional on UK TV, rather than looking like a new show; (not a promotion) with delusions of grandeur trying to sellout an arena before anybody knows who the fuck you are! What the fuck was this promoter thinking?
> 
> This ain't a good way to make a 1st impression. To be honest I think this is an insult to the currently hot UK scene, I'd go as far as to say that I don't think this show is representative of the UK scene in any way.
> 
> Based on the amount of US guys they've brought in here, the empty arena way beyond their means and the lack of hot UK talent; I'm guessing whoever put this thing together has more money than sense.
> 
> I got no clue how they got Spike UK on board, its a shame this TV spot didn't go to an actual wrestling promotion rather than these pretenders trying to get rich off of a thrown together show in an empty arena.
> 
> The people at Spike UK need to speak to Rev Pro or Progress, they're two consistently awesome UK promotions which actually have a buzz and deserve to be on TV somewhere: not this crap. Lame.


They confirmed JoMo vs Mysterio like 2 weeks ago on their Facebook page lol. 5* are known for spending loads on American talents. They also said they'd sold around 1500 tickets, I guess some didn't show due to Angle cancelling and to a lesser extent Ryback. I'm intrigued who they've got in this 128 man tournament on Spike.

My favourite comment on their Facebook page


----------



## Omega Creed

Corey said:


> For those that bought tickets to True Destiny:


this card keeps getting better and better. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## JP7

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> I'm checking out a stream of this online now, it looks like they've only sold tickets for at most 15% of the arena; the camera's drawn towards the floor seats since the rest of the place is empty.
> 
> They've blacked out everything but the floor seats, it's a brutally bad look man; plus there's hardly any hot UK talent on the show.
> 
> US guys seem to be the focus, how is this supposed to contribute to the currently hot UK scene in any way?
> 
> If they'd have used a small 500-2500 seat venue they could have sold that thing out, if they'd have done that they'd have been able to present a rawkus sellout crowd on TV; rather than the much less than a quarter empty arena they've got here: perception is everything.
> 
> With a sellout in a smaller venue they could have created a buzz through looking halfway professional on UK TV, rather than looking like a new show; (not a promotion) with delusions of grandeur trying to sellout an arena before anybody knows who the fuck you are! What the fuck was this promoter thinking?
> 
> This ain't a good way to make a 1st impression. To be honest I think this is an insult to the currently hot UK scene, I'd go as far as to say that I don't think this show is representative of the UK scene in any way.
> 
> Based on the amount of US guys they've brought in here, the empty arena way beyond their means and the lack of hot UK talent; I'm guessing whoever put this thing together has more money than sense.
> 
> I got no clue how they got Spike UK on board, its a shame this TV spot didn't go to an actual wrestling promotion rather than these pretenders trying to get rich off of a thrown together show in an empty arena.
> 
> The people at Spike UK need to speak to Rev Pro or Progress, they're two consistently awesome UK promotions which actually have a buzz and deserve to be on TV somewhere: not this crap. Lame.


Agree with this whole post, the bit about it not being a true representation of the UK scene is bang on, Rev Pro and Progress are the best around along with ICW and all 3 of those need a TV deal not this rubbish. Dont get me wrong it wasnt the worst wrestling ive ever seen but if a UK promotion is going to get a TV deal i want to see proper UK talent not what we saw last night, ill watch LU if i want to see Mundo vs Rey


----------



## Omega Creed

sooo this happened..


----------



## JP7

cant wait for the bucks of youth and omega at rev pro, will be 100x more epic than the rumble lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Omega Saiyan said:


> sooo this happened..


F
U
C
K
Y
E
S


----------



## 3MB4Life

Omega Saiyan said:


> sooo this happened..


I love RevPro so much. They are constantly justifying my four hour drives down south to go to shows. I am so excited for this now. Young Bucks, Kamaitachi, Goto, Sabre/KUSHIDA and now Kenny Omega. This is why I get tickets to shows early, they never disappoint.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I know I'm a little late but I just watched Shibata/Riddle for the RPW British Heavyweight Championship from RevPro's High Stakes after stumbling upon it on NJPW World... and wow. WHAT. A. MATCH. Probably the only match I've seen this year so far that has given Okada/Omega from Wrestle Kingdom a run for its money. 

Shibata/Riddle is a match with genuine big fight feel, there is such emotion and intensity running through the match, even if you watch it without any build like I did. This is how all Championship matches should be. Should feel. I may not know either men in any kind of deep personal way, this is actually the first time I’ve ever seen Riddle wrestle but when you see their chemistry you don’t need to know about these guys going in. They are perfect. I liked the way the match was built like an MMA fight, stiff with dangerous looking spots and a sense that every strike, submission and high impact move counts in a way it often doesn’t in pro wrestling. Does Riddle cough out blood at one point? Something comes out and at the end you can see blood around his mouth. Either way, take a bow guys... wow.


----------



## Corey

Happening in Dublin for OTT and it's probably gonna be nuts:


----------



## Platt

Should be a great match I'd be going for sure if I hadn't already bought tickets to Fight Club that night.


----------



## Atomage

I just finished High Stakes earlier today, and was really impressed with RPW. As someone that is new to the British scene, can someone point out the differences between the feds (style, location, etc)? I watched the Progress mini-doc on Youtube, and that was nice and informative. Also, are any of the wrestlers held under contracts for Progress, RPW, or ICW, or can they freelance? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Corey

*Marty Scurll vs. Ryan Smile* _(RPW Live in Portsmouth 7)_ **** 1/4*

I think I might be getting a bit burnt out on Scurll because his every-match antics are getting old.  Honestly don't think Smile did a whole lot in this until the final few minutes, which got really good.

*Pete Dunne vs. Penta El Zero M* _(RPW Live in Portsmouth 7)_ **** 1/2*

The strikes in this were LOUD and looked good. Dunne was his usual great self and even busted out a leaping canadian destroyer out of nowhere. Could've done without Pentagon taunting to the crowd so much, but I guess that's his thing so whatevs. Very good main event and an easy watch.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Atomage said:


> I just finished High Stakes earlier today, and was really impressed with RPW. As someone that is new to the British scene, can someone point out the differences between the feds (style, location, etc)? I watched the Progress mini-doc on Youtube, and that was nice and informative. Also, are any of the wrestlers held under contracts for Progress, RPW, or ICW, or can they freelance? Thanks for any help!


Even as someone who lives in England, trying to unpack the British Indie scene is hard fucking work. From what I've kinda established is that pretty much every roster has the same bunch of people working for them, playing the same characters and while one wrestlers achievement say in... ICW may not translate across directly into say... PROGRESS it seems like both promotions will assume you've seen both and still kind of work it into their stories? 

I dunno whether that makes sense but it's hard to articulate too because I've never really experienced anything quite like it anywhere else, I don't just mean in wrestling but in any medium. It seems like the British Indies exist in their own shared Universe, MCU style, but without any direct continuity. 

A good example is British Strong Style in PROGRESS. Dunne, Seven and Bate have worked together up and down the country across a plethora of promotions including the one I believe Seven himself runs. In the context of just PROGRESS Seven and Bate debut as Moustache Mountain, Seven betrays Bate and wins the Tag Titles with Dunne within literally three matches. In the context of just PROGRESS itself, there is no real story here, to truly understand what you've seen here you need to go watch basically every other promotion so you can see Moustache Mountain touring as a successful tag team and see the way in which these three wrestlers intertwine and grow together. 

And so that is just where it gets really weird for me, what they've done elsewhere is not directly in continuity with PROGRESS but they assume you've seen all their work so they don't bother telling the story here.


----------



## Atomage

Pizzamorg said:


> Even as someone who lives in England, trying to unpack the British Indie scene is hard fucking work. From what I've kinda established is that pretty much every roster has the same bunch of people working for them, playing the same characters and while one wrestlers achievement say in... ICW may not translate across directly into say... PROGRESS it seems like both promotions will assume you've seen both and still kind of work it into their stories?
> 
> I dunno whether that makes sense but it's hard to articulate too because I've never really experienced anything quite like it anywhere else, I don't just mean in wrestling but in any medium. It seems like the British Indies exist in their own shared Universe, MCU style, but without any direct continuity.
> 
> A good example is British Strong Style in PROGRESS. Dunne, Seven and Bate have worked together up and down the country across a plethora of promotions including the one I believe Seven himself runs. In the context of just PROGRESS Seven and Bate debut as Moustache Mountain, Seven betrays Bate and wins the Tag Titles with Dunne within literally three matches. In the context of just PROGRESS itself, there is no real story here, to truly understand what you've seen here you need to go watch basically every other promotion so you can see Moustache Mountain touring as a successful tag team and see the way in which these three wrestlers intertwine and grow together.
> 
> And so that is just where it gets really weird for me, what they've done elsewhere is not directly in continuity with PROGRESS but they assume you've seen all their work so they don't bother telling the story here.


Thanks for the information! Do Progress and RPW both operate out of London?


----------



## Pizzamorg

Atomage said:


> Thanks for the information! Do Progress and RPW both operate out of London?


No worries. 

I actually don't know much about RPW, my only real experiences with them is when their titles have been defended in NJPW shows or when other indies have defended their titles on their shows.


----------



## 3MB4Life

Atomage said:


> Thanks for the information! Do Progress and RPW both operate out of London?


PROGRESS runs out of London. RPW run a lot of shows around Kent, Hampshire and London but I don't know if they have an official base. Their training school is based in Portsmouth so I presume they're based in Hampshire.


----------



## Corey

Don't wanna spoil anyone that hasn't watched the Anniversary Show yet, so



Spoiler: this



Just came to the realization that this main event is now gonna be for the British Heavyweight Championship:












*David Starr vs. Bubblegum *_(RPW Live at the Cockpit 14) _**** 1/2

Dave Mastiff vs. Jeff Cobb *_(RPW Live at the Cockpit 14)_* *** 1/4

*Could've been something special with more time and more awesome spots with Cobb lifting Dave into monster suplexes. Still a good hossfest though.

*Pete Dunne vs. Ryan Smile *_(RPW Live at the Cockpit 14)_* ** 3/4

*This was going according to plan for a while with Dunne being his usual dickhead self, but then it took a turn and got way too indyriffic. Dunne no-sold a Canadian destroyer and that's absolutely not cool. Then we got kickouts at 1 and yeah I wasn't feelin it. These two had a much better match in OTT.

*Timothy Thatcher vs. Matt Riddle *_(RPW Live at the Cockpit 14)_* ** 3/4

*A lot of Thatcher's matches just really don't click with me and this was another one. I just don't really care for his style and I'll likely not be able to remember anything from this match a week from now. :lol


----------



## TJQ

I'm constantly blown away at how frequently Marty Scurll is able to get bad matches out of amazing wrestlers, it's really quite impressive.


----------



## Alonso11

just getting back into Wrestling, and want to go to a couple of events.

Leicester is really close to me and i see ICW is going there. Worth the visit? 

any good local promotions people know of? 

cheers in advance for any help!


----------



## JP7

Alonso - I would say ICW is worth a visit for sure

TJQ - Really? i quite like the Villain myself


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Alonso11 said:


> just getting back into Wrestling, and want to go to a couple of events.
> 
> Leicester is really close to me and i see ICW is going there. Worth the visit?
> 
> any good local promotions people know of?
> 
> cheers in advance for any help!


I don't really follow ICW but they're definitely a promotion that knows how to have fun. I say go for it.

Don't know how close you are to Wolverhampton but Fight Club Pro are based there and they have Tyler Bate Trent Seven and Pete Dunne.... for now.


----------



## ArnDaddy

The Fight Club: Pro show on Friday was honestly one of the greatest wrestling show I've been to... All the matches were excellent but Fenix - Pentagon and British Strong Style - The Elite were unbelievably good.


----------



## Omega Creed

ArnDaddy said:


> The Fight Club: Pro show on Friday was honestly one of the greatest wrestling show I've been to... All the matches were excellent but Fenix - Pentagon and British Strong Style - The Elite were unbelievably good.


i was at the revpro show on thursday but really wish i had gone to this one. I really would have loved to see BSS vs Elite.


----------



## T0M

3MB4Life said:


> I love RevPro so much. They are constantly justifying my four hour drives down south to go to shows. I am so excited for this now. Young Bucks, Kamaitachi, Goto, Sabre/KUSHIDA and now Kenny Omega. This is why I get tickets to shows early, they never disappoint.


What's the best way to watch RevPro? The monthly subscription on their website?


----------



## Death Rider

TJQ said:


> I'm constantly blown away at how frequently Marty Scurll is able to get bad matches out of amazing wrestlers, it's really quite impressive.


Really what makes you say that? I have found most of his matches to be very enjoyable and I like his character work quite a lot


----------



## Foley's Socko

Wasnt aware of Kip Sabian before watching Lucha Forever's first show. Decent talker and charisma as a cocky heel, can fly around and he has a similar poise to Finn Balor. At around 25, he's one to keep an eye on.


----------



## december_blue

I haven't checked out Lucha Forever. Would you guys recommend it?


----------



## Groovemachine

4FW 13th Anniversary show absolutely rocked last night. JD Knight vs Tiger Ali in a Ladder match was tremendously done, focusing on more of an all-out brawl than just the usual ladder spots, and built really well.

Main event of Mark Haskins vs Low Ki was phenomenal technical wrestling, an easy MOTYC when it's released on demand in a few weeks.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

december_blue said:


> I haven't checked out Lucha Forever. Would you guys recommend it?


Only watched the first event they had on FloSlam and it really wasn't that good but they definitely have potential


----------



## NastyYaffa

Kyle/KUSHIDA V!


----------



## Gyser

Booked up and going to the British J Cup, really looking forward to my first Rev Pro show.

Any rumours flying about on who the last couple of entrants are? ...


----------



## JP7

WOW i totally missed Kushida vs Reilly

This is in my home town, Walthamstow town hall is a awesome venue, i can not wait for this

Gyser - You will not be let down, Rev Pro are the #1 uk promotion in my opinion


----------



## Omega Creed

JP7 said:


> Gyser - You will not be let down, Rev Pro are the #1 uk promotion in my opinion


Revpro has been the best show that I've been to since moving to England in Aug. Mind you it was Epic Encounter, but still. I will be seeing more Revpro shows for sure.


----------



## Gyser

Their connection to NJPW is doing wonders for them it seems, been following the whole BritWres scene for ages just haven't managed to get to any shows, I tried for a few Progress shows but I've given up on that!

And yes, Walthamstow is very local to me too, looks like it's going to be a great intimate show.


----------



## JP7

Gyser said:


> Their connection to NJPW is doing wonders for them it seems, been following the whole BritWres scene for ages just haven't managed to get to any shows, I tried for a few Progress shows but I've given up on that!
> 
> And yes, Walthamstow is very local to me too, looks like it's going to be a great intimate show.


They did night 2 of Global Wars there last year, was awesome


----------



## Stetho

Am I the only one who do not care about another unoriginal tournament with the same wrestlers we already see everywhere?
I wanna watch British Wrestling to see something different. Being just a patchwork of other companies doesn't make it for me.


----------



## just1988

*Just got back from Progress, was a decent show





*


----------



## Corey

ICYMI, this is the start of a huge week of joint shows between RPW, ROH, CMLL, and New Japan. Mailing list pre-sale starts TUESDAY MAY 30TH at 7pm.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen

Hi guys, I had booked tickets for WCPW Loaded on June 9th, obviously that show is cancelled now so I wondering if anyone knew of any other indie shows with tickets left between June 5th and June 9th?

I have the whole week off work and nothing to fill it with, WCPW was all I had to look forward too :lmao

Before anyone mentions NXT, I'm looking at booking to go to the Leeds show (Thats my closest city), think that's on the Wednesday 7th, but I've really got into my british indies since I started watching WCPW been only to one show so far and wanna make it a regular thing.

Even though Leeds is the closest City I'll happily travel anywhere in England really. Help a brother out.


----------



## Corey

NotTheRealOwen said:


> Hi guys, I had booked tickets for WCPW Loaded on June 9th, obviously that show is cancelled now so I wondering if anyone knew of any other indie shows with tickets left between June 5th and June 9th?
> 
> I have the whole week off work and nothing to fill it with, WCPW was all I had to look forward too :lmao
> 
> Before anyone mentions NXT, I'm looking at booking to go to the Leeds show (Thats my closest city), think that's on the Wednesday 7th, but I've really got into my british indies since I started watching WCPW been only to one show so far and wanna make it a regular thing.
> 
> Even though Leeds is the closest City I'll happily travel anywhere in England really. Help a brother out.


Are you off work the weekend before? There's a lot that weekend but not much on the 5th-9th.

IPW: UK Snodmania 2017 in Kent - June 3rd (Kotaro Suzuki, Zack Gibson, Ryan Smile, etc.) http://www.ipwuk.com/events/2017/06/03/snodmania-2017

4FW Adrenaline Rush in Bristol - June 3rd (feat. Jack Swagger) https://www.facebook.com/events/1227762700610140

4FW Ultimate Supremacy in Swindon - June 4th (Jack Swagger vs. Kotaro Suzuki) https://www.facebook.com/events/554785264721431

RPW Live at the Cockpit 17 in London - June 4th (Zack Gibson vs. Angelico, CCK vs. Sabre & Davey Boy Smith Jr., this may be sold out) http://www.revolutionprowrestling.com/events/2017/06/04/live-at-the-cockpit-17

NGW 9th Anniversary Show TV Taping - June 9th (I don't see any matches listed but El Ligero & Zack Gibson are on the poster among others) http://www.ngwuk.com/event.php?id=128

@NastyYaffa @TJQ @MarkyWhipwreck @Yeah1993

:done


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corey said:


> @NastyYaffa @TJQ @MarkyWhipwreck @Yeah1993
> 
> :done


Holy sh*t !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Platt

Oh damn, glad I picked up front row for that.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> @NastyYaffa @TJQ @MarkyWhipwreck @Yeah1993
> 
> :done


HOLY FUCKING SHIT :sodone :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJQ

Corey said:


> @NastyYaffa @TJQ @MarkyWhipwreck @Yeah1993
> 
> :done


VERY HYPED FOR THIS. Was a big fan of Riddle's match vs Shibata, so I'm equally excited to see this one. The world needs more Ishii.


----------



## Groovemachine

Oh FUCK OFF that's a beautiful matchup!!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Apparently Riddle said in an interview recently that he is gonna face a New Japan wrestler soon (Ishii) & that New Japan officials will be "scouting" the match.

Maybe we get the broman in New Japan soon. Him in the G1 would be incredible. There really isn't a better possible gaijin for the NEVER Openweight mix. That belt would be right at home w/ Riddle.


----------



## 3MB4Life

Me: Holy shit, not only do I get to see Liger, KUSHIDA and Kyle O'Reilly again on July 8th, I also get to see BUSHI and Kamaitachi teaming up. And on top of that, I get to see Tiger Mask and the better half of Apollo 55 live for the first time. How does this card get any better?

RevPro Management: I don't think we stacked this card enough, can someone get Matt Riddle and Ishii on the phone?

I honestly love RevPro right now, Andy just seems to add something massive to every card. What a time to be alive.


----------



## Yeah1993

Corey said:


> @NastyYaffa @TJQ @MarkyWhipwreck @Yeah1993
> 
> :done


I CAN'T EVEN

I am scared. Riddle will break his own ankles on Ishii's head.


----------



## RKing85

predicting a Banks/Bate final in Super Strong Style this year.


----------



## volde

Will these matches be up on NJPW World?


----------



## Gyser

Was really hoping they would be adding Riddle to this show, but Ishii too?! Jeeeez this is going to be unreal.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen

Corey said:


> Are you off work the weekend before? There's a lot that weekend but not much on the 5th-9th.
> 
> IPW: UK Snodmania 2017 in Kent - June 3rd (Kotaro Suzuki, Zack Gibson, Ryan Smile, etc.) http://www.ipwuk.com/events/2017/06/03/snodmania-2017
> 
> 4FW Adrenaline Rush in Bristol - June 3rd (feat. Jack Swagger) https://www.facebook.com/events/1227762700610140
> 
> 4FW Ultimate Supremacy in Swindon - June 4th (Jack Swagger vs. Kotaro Suzuki) https://www.facebook.com/events/554785264721431
> 
> RPW Live at the Cockpit 17 in London - June 4th (Zack Gibson vs. Angelico, CCK vs. Sabre & Davey Boy Smith Jr., this may be sold out) http://www.revolutionprowrestling.com/events/2017/06/04/live-at-the-cockpit-17
> 
> NGW 9th Anniversary Show TV Taping - June 9th (I don't see any matches listed but El Ligero & Zack Gibson are on the poster among others) http://www.ngwuk.com/event.php?id=128


Thanks man, that ngw looks best cos it's quite close and the same date anyway. Thank you!


----------



## JP7

Hyped for the Rev Pro J Cup, does anyone know if Dunne is still allowed to wrestle for them as hes not featured for a while now, i asked them the question on FB and they couldn't comment. i am guessing because of their relationship with ROH and NJPW hes gone from RPW


----------



## RadicalRadic

Anyone going to Attack! Pro on Friday in Cathays? Just curious who's fans of Attack! here.


----------



## Platt

Attack is on my to do list for this year. I just need to find a show I can go to when I'm not doing something else.


----------



## nailz_jaggzy

JP7 said:


> Hyped for the Rev Pro J Cup, does anyone know if Dunne is still allowed to wrestle for them as hes not featured for a while now, i asked them the question on FB and they couldn't comment. i am guessing because of their relationship with ROH and NJPW hes gone from RPW


Do Rev Pro have a bad relationship with ROH and NJPW then? Marty's ROH and he's gunna be at the cup?


----------



## Platt

No they have a partnership with them which I think makes them a no go for any WWE guys.


----------



## famicommander

nailz_jaggzy said:


> Do Rev Pro have a bad relationship with ROH and NJPW then? Marty's ROH and he's gunna be at the cup?


NJPW has official working relationships with ROH, RevPro, CMLL, and wXw (Germany)

ROH has official working agreements with NJPW, CMLL, PWG, and STARDOM but really more of an informal association with RevPro.


----------



## Corey

:bjpenn


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Corey said:


> :bjpenn


Wow, that's big; can't wait to catch that on demand.


----------



## Omega Creed

mysterio vs marty. my lord. I'm kicking myself bc I'll be missing it


----------



## Corey

Is this good, or...? I really don't know.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I've heard of Attack! before but never watched one of their shows before. What is the deal with this? Looks like they were wrestling in a building site and considering they have some renown it is the lowest budget indy I think I've ever paid for from a mainstream service. The crowd were absolutely awful too. 

It was the word of mouth from fans and wrestlers that had me checking this in the first place. Mostly for the chance to see Pete Dunne v Tyler Bate as each other. It was obviously very silly but was also really hilarious. Maybe it's because Bate has played a heel and a face over a short space of time but he seemed a lot more comfortable and complete as Pete Dunne than Dunne did as Bate but Dunno was still great. There is actually some pretty good action in here too, despite the inherently ridiculousness of it they don't hold back in terms of the stiffness. At one point the Pete Dunne Tyler Bate spikes the Tyler Bate Pete Dunne on his head with one of the most brutal DDTs I've ever seen. And seeing them recreate properly each other's signature spots and moves is awesome. 

It may sound silly as neither man even knows I exist, but it makes me feel so proud that two young, local, lads can achieve the highest of awesome on grand stages like NXT TakeOver and then can also come all the way to doing stuff like this. I'm glad WWE didn't go their heads and I'm glad WWE didn't seal off this talent, I know it's a smarky thing to say but it makes me sad so much GREAT talent is trapped in the WWE system going nowhere. 

Outside of that though, I didn't know who 90 percent of these wrestlers were if I was being honest so I found myself a bit lost. After all of his intensity during SSS16 though I did get a laugh out of Travis Banks as Mark Andrews, that bit when he almost fell over using the skateboard was so so dumb but so funny.


----------



## JP7

Corey said:


> Is this good, or...? I really don't know.


im not sure about this, could be great could be very average

marty vs rey is worth the ticket tho


----------



## Gyser

British J Cup this weekend.... anyone else excited?

My first Rev Pro show, think it may well be the first of many.


----------



## Platt

Can't wait for this weekend, I'm doing the triple shot of WCPW, RevPro & Progress.

Fight Club Pro are bringing in Jeff Cobb & Keith Lee for their July show :mark


----------



## Corey

Platt said:


> Can't wait for this weekend, I'm doing the triple shot of WCPW, RevPro & Progress.


God damn that sounds like the greatest wrestling weekend ever. Ishii/Rampage, O'Reilly/KUSHIDA, Taguchi/Ospreay, Ishii/Riddle, Riddle/WALTER, etc etc.

AND the prospects of whatever the rest of the tournament matches are? :done Enjoy my friend.


----------



## volde

Will there be some stream or something like that to watch it?


----------



## Platt

volde said:


> Will there be some stream or something like that to watch it?


None of them will be live, WCPW will be free on their YouTube at some point and RevPro & Progress will go up on their ondemand sites.

I was marking out for Cobb & Lee but Fight Club have outdone themselves on this one


----------



## Groovemachine

RevPro I believe are still planning to stream it live on RPWOnDemand after their trial run with the live stream of Live at the Cockpit 18 this past Sunday.

EDIT: Oh no, checked their Twitter, they're still experimenting with live streaming so J-Cup will go up Monday. Boooo!


----------



## zrc

Just got my tickets for this in October. Hopefully it'll be a good night.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Just watched my first ever Fight Club Pro show, the first day of their “DTTI 2017”. 

For better or worse, it is your pretty typical indy show, some will love it, some will hate it for everything it is and everything it isn’t. The show has zero production values, the acoustics are awful, the editing worse and the camerawork worser still. The ropes also looked fucked so there were a few unavoidable botches from the high fliers and the show doesn’t even have any commentary. 

It is also effectively just two and a half hours of pure action. Matches feature minimal storytelling, psychology or selling. Some try harder than others to make their matches into more than just collections of awesome moves and some try harder than others to be clearly identifiable characters but ultimately it is a lot of no sell flippy shit and dives. 

That being said regardless of what stance you take on these kind of shows, I felt like all the matches were well booked to make sure everyone came out looking good without harming the match as a whole in the process. Everyone is working real snug too and I love that shit. 

What also helped the show was that up and down the card, this was absolutely stacked. It's rare for me to watch a wrestling card from start to finish but I was happy to sit through all of this and while it sounds like shit praise I can't think of much nicer to say about a show.

And as such to avoid this turning into a massive post, I’lll keep my feelings short and sweet. The show had at least two MOTY contenders in the Penta/Fenix match and the Lio Rush/Sami Callihan/Shane Strickland triple threat. Although the rest of the card was absolutely wonderful as well. Nixon Newell stole my heart. Dan Moloney deserved more from WWE and I still don’t buy into the hype surrounding Travis Banks. 

Sadly the main event was a bit of a disappointment if I’ll be honest. What was with that whole section on mics? I couldn’t hear a damn thing other than the crowd chants. Yeah there were some funny moments here but we get these little glimpses at a match between The Elite and BSS that isn’t just one long skit to generate cheap pops from the crowd and I find myself wanting that far more serious, competitive match, so much more.


----------



## Platt

Holy shit Progress announced BSS vs CCK six man for Sunday. Then Fight Club top them with BSS vs Travis Banks, Davey Richards and Low Ki.


----------



## Corey

Platt said:


> Holy shit Progress announced BSS vs CCK six man for Sunday. Then Fight Club top them with BSS vs *Travis Banks, Davey Richards and Low Ki.*


God damn, that's a team right there. Richards was the first person I thought of when I saw Banks wrestle. Crazy ironic.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Anyone else go to the British J cup yesterday? Real fun event and Ishii/Riddle was fucking fantastic!


----------



## Platt

It was a really great show even though I did have a close miss with a flying umbrella in main event.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wrestling_fan_03

Any WCPW fans here ??

Where's the pro wrestling world cup Germany qualifiers?


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Platt said:


> It was a really great show even though I did have a close miss with a flying umbrella in main event.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Holy shit that was you Platt? Sitting on the end of the first row? I had a pretty clear view of it, did it clip your shoulder? Looked like it, damn near took your head off.


----------



## JP7

Stone Cold 4life said:


> Anyone else go to the British J cup yesterday? Real fun event and Ishii/Riddle was fucking fantastic!


Thought the Riddle match was match of the night, Riddle is starting to grow on me.

Liger winning was a shock for me but i called it 5mins into the match and i guess it makes sense rather than Marty

Thought it was a solid show with the only downside being how hot it was in there, but.... i am from walthamstow and love that venue, hoping they do global wars out of there again this year


----------



## volde

As I understand there were two shows over the weekend, one from WCPW (Rampage vs Ishii) and one from RevPro (Riddle vs Ishii)? Will they be available somewhere online?


----------



## Zatiel

Hoping that Ishii/Riddle match sneaks its way onto NJPW World.


----------



## Platt

Stone Cold 4life said:


> Holy shit that was you Platt? Sitting on the end of the first row? I had a pretty clear view of it, did it clip your shoulder? Looked like it, damn near took your head off.



Yup that was me. Didn't actually hit me but I felt it brush past. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



volde said:


> As I understand there were two shows over the weekend, one from WCPW (Rampage vs Ishii) and one from RevPro (Riddle vs Ishii)? Will they be available somewhere online?



The WCPW show will end up on their YouTube in a few weeks although don't get too excited it wasn't a great match. 

RevPro will be on their ondemand probably within a week.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Corey

I like the fact that Rev Pro ran a 4-way for the J Cup final. Didn't know they were gonna do that. Looks quality on paper. (Y) Can't wait for KUSHIDA/Kyle and Ishii/Riddle.



wrestling_fan_03 said:


> Any WCPW fans here ??
> 
> Where's the pro wrestling world cup Germany qualifiers?


Are you asking where it's being held? If so it was taped on July 2nd at the Huxleys Neue Welt in Berlin. Nothing has been released on their Youtube channel yet.


----------



## wrestling_fan_03

Corey said:


> I like the fact that Rev Pro ran a 4-way for the J Cup final. Didn't know they were gonna do that. Looks quality on paper. (Y) Can't wait for KUSHIDA/Kyle and Ishii/Riddle.
> 
> 
> Are you asking where it's being held? If so it was taped on July 2nd at the Huxleys Neue Welt in Berlin. Nothing has been released on their Youtube channel yet.


I was asking where is the event on their channel, as it's not there yet.
Thanks for answering


----------



## Platt

RevPro is on their ondemand already.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gyser

Worth a watch if you didn't go, that was my first RevPro show and I've booked tickets for the Summer Sizzler now.

O'Reilly / KUSHIDA and Ishii vs. Riddle were fantastic, great hard hitting matches.

Riddle was seen talking to the head of English speaking talent relations for NJPW after the show, really can see him getting a shot in NJPW soon.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Just finished up Day Two of DTTI 2017. The ropes appear to be in better nick this time although the groans and squeaks from the ring might suggest bigger problems. Oh and there are still plenty of production problems. 

Day One of DTTI 2017 is a contender for one of the best shows of the year, Main Event disappointments aside, while Day Two is as much more complicated package. When things are good, boy are they great but when things are bad, boy are they horrible. You have the likes of the soaring highs of Haskins’ FCP Title challenge against Travis Banks but then the crushing lows of the likes of Mandrews/Moloney which is a contender for one of the worst matches I’ve seen this year not from WWE. Then in the middle of all of that you have the almost impressively dull match between ZSJ and Angelico or the far too comedy heavy DTTI first round between Moustache Mountain and CCK which is otherwise a great match.

Day Two certainly had a better Main Event than Day One. FCP, where even the refs dive. After beating the shit out of each other on Night One, real life brothers Penta and Fenix have joined forces to take part in the DTTI against the…Bruiser Cats. This match is just absolute chaos, I guess FCP is a Tornado only kind of promotion. I mean it in the best possible way, too. These guys absolutely go to war.


----------



## Platt

Gyser said:


> Worth a watch if you didn't go, that was my first RevPro show and I've booked tickets for the Summer Sizzler now.
> 
> O'Reilly / KUSHIDA and Ishii vs. Riddle were fantastic, great hard hitting matches.
> 
> Riddle was seen talking to the head of English speaking talent relations for NJPW after the show, really can see him getting a shot in NJPW soon.


I was speaking to Riddle at Progress on Sunday and he was saying the feedback was good and they said he'd be a good asset so unless Gabe decides to be a dick and blocks him going I think we'll see Riddle there before the end of the year. Shame they've already announced all the G1 talent that would of been a great opportunity to debut him.


----------



## Corey

Rev Pro said there's a camera defect on the video of the J Cup. Anyone know how bad this is?


----------



## Gyser

Platt said:


> I was speaking to Riddle at Progress on Sunday and he was saying the feedback was good and they said he'd be a good asset so unless Gabe decides to be a dick and blocks him going I think we'll see Riddle there before the end of the year. Shame they've already announced all the G1 talent that would of been a great opportunity to debut him.


Didn't Gabe let him miss Evolve shows on the weekend for this opportunity against Ishii? if that was the case I don't think he will standing his way.



Corey said:


> Rev Pro said there's a camera defect on the video of the J Cup. Anyone know how bad this is?


I've watched a bit of it and form what I saw the main "hard cam" was blurry, the handheld stuff seemed fine.

They have since said that they will some sort of fix soon I think with the HD release.


----------



## Platt

Gyser said:


> Didn't Gabe let him miss Evolve shows on the weekend for this opportunity against Ishii? if that was the case I don't think he will standing his way.
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched a bit of it and form what I saw the main "hard cam" was blurry, the handheld stuff seemed fine.
> 
> They have since said that they will some sort of fix soon I think with the HD release.


Yeah I can;t see it happening either but it could be a factor in limiting his dates, Gabe won't want him missing too many dates. There could be conflicts with opponents as well Gabe might not want the WWN champ losing to ROH guys for example.


----------



## Gyser

Here's hoping he signs soon and everything works out for him because he's bloody great and yeah, I was hoping he was going to be a surprise G1 entrant, next year perhaps.


----------



## Platt

WCPW German Qualifier is set to air Friday at 7BST and the Japanese one Saturday at 7BST both free on their YouTube channel.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pizzamorg

Just watched day three of DTTI 2017. I love the contrast in the three venues. This venue looks the most impressive when they are in the ring but wow is it small, the wrestlers are literally pushing through the crowd to get to the ring and climbing over them to get out of the ring, with the crowd practically sat on the ring. I wouldn’t be surprised if there was less than two hundred people in here, the crowd still looks tiny even while crammed in like sardines. They do have Vicky Haskins on ring announcing duties though and that is always a plus, especially the cute little dances to the entrance themes. 

After the sheer lows of Day Two dragged down the complete package which hand some standout highs, I feel like Day Three is a real return to form again. Yes, again, it is a very typical indy sort of card with guys being tossed in together to put on a car crash and pop the crowd and yes again, there is far too much emphasis on comedy for my tastes but the wrestling for me is of a quality where it demands attention. 

It is also because of this that I don’t feel like I have a lot to say about matches individually as they all sort of fall into that paragraph above. The only real stand outs beyond that were probably the Ospreay/Evans match as I think they got the comedy/action balance probably the best on the card and in that it was just such a perfect match up of guys and the FCP Title Match which again shone like a prize jewel in an already stellar card. I’m realising more and more just how much I love ZSJ as a performer. 

Then of course was the Main Event which was the final of the DTTI 2017. I thought for what was a surprisingly brief match which was a bit of a car crash, this was actually pretty special. The Lucha Brothers put CCK over as legit badasses here and both teams have such great synergy within themselves and then great chemistry with each other which resulted in some spots I legitimately had never seen before.

I will also say that I do like Seven’s (or whoever books his shows for him) emphasis on picking up and coming indy talent you may not or may not have heard before that he himself likes and then takes established talent you will, or certainly should, have heard of and utilises them as tools to turn these up and comers into cemented circuit stars. This is evident up and down the card too and in the FCP Title picture as well.


----------



## Corey

Battle for New Zealand










WCPW booked Keith Lee! :mark: This bracket looks fantastic.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Not a familiar name but I saw Cara Noir for the first time tonight, one of the best characters I've seen in Wrestling along with an incredible entrance.

https://twitter.com/luchaforeveruk/status/884082027389177856


----------



## Corey

Damn!


----------



## ukwrestling92

Platt said:


> Holy shit Progress announced BSS vs CCK six man for Sunday. Then Fight Club top them with BSS vs Travis Banks, Davey Richards and Low Ki.


Sadly its now BSS vs Travis, Low Ki & i'm guessing an unannounced tag partner as Davey Richards has pulled out of this event along with a few others too. He announced he requested and was granted his release from GFW last night on twitter. It's a shame really as could have been a stellar match but FCP will no doubt pull it out the bag with his replacement


----------



## Platt

ukwrestling92 said:


> Sadly its now BSS vs Travis, Low Ki & i'm guessing an unannounced tag partner as Davey Richards has pulled out of this event along with a few others too. He announced he requested and was granted his release from GFW last night on twitter. It's a shame really as could have been a stellar match but FCP will no doubt pull it out the bag with his replacement


Honestly it doesn't bother me that much Davey was the one in the match I have the least interest in. Speaking to Travis on Sunday they haven't got a replacement lined up yet but as you say they'll pull something out the bag. They do still have Cobb & Lee on the card without matches announced so one of them could be slotted in.

Called it Jeff Cobb is replacing Davey in the 6 man :mark


----------



## Corey

Some of you guys may have been aware of this already and I don't really follow Lucha Forever at all, but they have a handful of free shows to watch on their on demand site: https://luchaforever.pivotshare.com/categories/free-events/9422/media

Lucha Live 5 (Haskins vs. Bate, Banks vs. Bubblegum)
All Rise (CCK vs. Swords of Essex & a 3-Way Ladder Match between Banks, Haskins, & Strickland)
Lucha Live 3 (Banks vs. Haskins, Ospreay vs. Flash Morgan Webster)
Lucha Live 1 (CCK vs. Evans & Angelico)

Definitely wanna check out that ladder match sometime.


----------



## Groovemachine

Thanks for the heads up - I've been meaning to check them out for a while so now there's no excuse.


----------



## Corey

Good to see Loaded coming back. War Machine's been awesome this year so definitely looking forward to them throwing Ospreay around like a small child.


----------



## Stadhart02

Got myself a ticket to the RPW Summer Sizzler a while back but just got a couple for this on the next day

http://www.rohwrestling.com/live/events/2017/aug/18/81817-war-worlds-uk-london

I have managed to drag a mate along to this one but it is so expensive that all I could afford was right at the back


----------



## Fluidz

Corey said:


> Good to see Loaded coming back. War Machine's been awesome this year so definitely looking forward to them throwing Ospreay around like a small child.


I saw thus match live, not to spoil it but you will see Will at his best working when the plan goes out of the window


----------



## Pizzamorg

The plan was that I would move forwards with FCP from DTTI 2017 to whatever the latest show is and then go back to the start of the year and work my way back up to the present again but honestly I don’t have a lot to talk about with DTTI Hangover. The card really isn’t good on paper at all and while none of the matches I skimmed through here are horrible in any way, there is only so much praise I can give to a show which is almost entirely made up of car crash matches. 

Speaking of the Main Event, the crowd was red hot. There was a lot of dicking about for what was such a short match but honestly I don’t mind too much as Seven is a solid worker and is very charismatic and it isn’t often he gets out from under BSS to show us that. 

Him and Banks just went out and worked so snug, it almost felt like a shoot. Proper strong style, two guys striking the shit out of each other all around the venue with very minimal actual wrestling. Even when they got in the ring and did a bit of wrestling, it was all fucking awesome and brutal looking high impact moves and Banks dazzling the crowd with his deceptive agility and athleticism. I haven’t really seen the fuss about Banks in PROGRESS but in FCP I really do enjoy his work, weird that as they are two very similar shows.


----------



## Corey

*WWE United Kingdom Championship:* Pete Dunne (c) vs. Trent Seven vs. BT Gunn vs. Wolfgang _(ICW Shug's House Party 4, Night 1)_ **** 1/4*

Good match but a little disappointing, tbh. Quite sloppy in parts, Wolfgang especially. His timing looked off for most of the match. Introductions and the HYPE beforehand felt longer and bigger than the match itself.  Had some decent nearfalls and big moves towards the end but nothing to really make it all that memorable. Also didn't like Dunne's kickout at 1 and no selling and all that. Oh well, it wasn't as awful as I'm making it sound, I promise. :lol

BT Gunn must be a native cause he was over as all fuck here. I've only seen him in WCPW and didn't really care for him that much.

ICW put the whole match up for everyone:



Spoiler: .











Any of you guys going to the ROH PPV in Liverpool this Saturday? Card looks great. Really looking forward to Cody/SANADA, the TV Title 4-Way, the LIJ 6-Man, and well basically everything looks good. :lol


----------



## JP7

I went to both Rev Pro Summer Sizzler & ROH London, both very solid shows, Marty teased a ROH Wembley Arena show at the end and the crowd went nuts


----------



## december_blue

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906563377996156928


----------



## Gyser

So who's planning on going to the Global Wars show(s) for Rev Pro in November? Suzuki announced so far, Rev Pro having a pretty good year with their bookings so could be some big names coming over. Riddle has also commented on their tweets so Suzuki vs. Riddle COULD be something....

Also Ospreay has been after Ibushi for some time, Andy did say he would try make it happen after the Vader fiasco.... soooooo.


----------



## Stadhart02

Gyser said:


> So who's planning on going to the Global Wars show(s) for Rev Pro in November? Suzuki announced so far, Rev Pro having a pretty good year with their bookings so could be some big names coming over. Riddle has also commented on their tweets so Suzuki vs. Riddle COULD be something....
> 
> Also Ospreay has been after Ibushi for some time, Andy did say he would try make it happen after the Vader fiasco.... soooooo.


I am going to pick up a ticket in the general sale tomorrow

also have a ticket to Uprising in December and it will be good to see the Young Bucks again


----------



## Gyser

Stadhart02 said:


> I am going to pick up a ticket in the general sale tomorrow
> 
> also have a ticket to Uprising in December and it will be good to see the Young Bucks again


Yeah I've got a ticket for Uprising too. Bucks and Marty vs. CCK should be pretty good, hoping that frees up Cody for ZSJ ? .... champion vs. champion match would be cool.

RevPro are having a pretty good year, like most of BritWres in general I guess!


----------



## The Nuke

So was Hero vs Coffey anything worth looking up? Interested to see if the wwe style has knocked Ohno down a peg.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stadhart02

Gyser said:


> Yeah I've got a ticket for Uprising too. Bucks and Marty vs. CCK should be pretty good, hoping that frees up Cody for ZSJ ? .... champion vs. champion match would be cool.
> 
> RevPro are having a pretty good year, like most of BritWres in general I guess!


yeah that should be a good match although I have heard that Kid Lykos has broken his wrist so I don't know if he will be fixed up by then (no idea how long they take to heal)

just picked up my Global Wars ticket - I was going to make Uprising my last show of the year but I had to get one to see Minoru Suzuki! (although I do have a ticket to the Progress WXW show but I think I am going to skip that)


----------



## Gyser

Stadhart02 said:


> yeah that should be a good match although I have heard that Kid Lykos has broken his wrist so I don't know if he will be fixed up by then (no idea how long they take to heal)
> 
> just picked up my Global Wars ticket - I was going to make Uprising my last show of the year but I had to get one to see Minoru Suzuki! (although I do have a ticket to the Progress WXW show but I think I am going to skip that)


Mine took 6-8 weeks to heal but from what I've seen of his it looks a lot worse than what I did to my wrist...


----------



## A. Edwards

The Nuke said:


> So was Hero vs Coffey anything worth looking up? Interested to see if the wwe style has knocked Ohno down a peg.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was at the show & thought it was a solid, main event. Not the greatest match you'll ever see, but still worth a watch I'd say. Saying that, I thought Ohno would be stiffer, especially against a guy like Coffey, but he worked a pretty safe style throughout. 

Biggest talking point of the match was a blown spot which saw Coffey nearly blow out his knee. It happened on the outside, and for a moment, nobody knew whether or not it was a planned spot. Almost immediately though, it became apparent that it wasn't. It occurred about 8 minutes into the match, but Coffey carried on. If you're intending on catching the match, I won't spoil it for you, but you'll see what I'm talking about as soon as it happens.


----------



## Corey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911268942009782272


----------



## Pizzamorg

So I’ve wanted to get into FCP properly for a while but have never really known where to start and so have just watched the odd show here and there, which I enjoyed a lot but I don’t feel in doing so I wasn’t getting a proper feel for what the promotion was all about. As such, after learning a bit more about the promotion, I decided to go back to July of last year for “Rage Against The Death Machine” which in some senses can be seen as the most recent fresh start as midway through the show (for some reason) the current FCP Champ (who I don’t even recognise) has to vacate the title to which Trent Seven and Sami Calihan immediately respond to set up the main event of the evening. 

I will say as a disclaimer that while FCP’s presentation is always pretty barebones, the production quality of this event is pretty poor even with that considered. The lighting often fails to illuminate the action outside of the ring, which is plentiful and the cameras can often struggle to keep up with the action and keep it in focus, which can be frustrating. I appreciate these are live events first and VOD second but all of this stuff would have had to have been planned out in advance, so couldn’t they set up their production accordingly? Especially when you consider that FCP doesn’t have some fiver on demand service, these shows are expensive for what they are to buy from their Vimeo Service. I am happy to support them but come on guys, put some effort in. 

The crowd do also border on hijacking the show, rather than enhancing it, almost throughout. I couldn’t keep count the amount of times during a great in ring moment there’d be such stupid shit shouted by the crowds to try and garner some cheap reaction. The base heckling should really be controlled by the promotion better as it really ends up undermining your product.

Before the Main Event, we get four matches. One, the Moloney/Hunter match, is a dud but the other three are WAY better than they have any right to be given this is one of those in ring indys with little in the way of stories or pathos by design of the promotion and only provided if the wrestlers bring it in with them or manage to by chance achieve it in the ring. We get a hard hitting, competitive, explosion between Pete Dunne and Tommy End who enhance an already solidly worked match with their great chemistry (a UK Title match down the road?!) and is capped off with a simple but effective screw finish, an impressively brutal No DQ match between Chris Brookes and Clint Margera (who again enhance the magic with great chemistry) and a very bolted together feeling with near fall overkill but still solidly worked exhibition between Travis Banks and ZSJ. 

Talking about the Main Event. I don’t know anything about the history between Seven and Calihan but even without that emotional reference point, I still thought this match was dead good. It wasn’t very long which allowed them to work at a really explosive pace, the two share great in ring chemistry and mad each other look so good in this snug match. Seven is often overshadowed by his British Strong Style buddies when it comes to the in ring stuff and so I love it every time he reminds everyone he shouldn’t be slept on while Calihan’s whole motivation arc of “I was at WWE once and now I’m going to become the best indy wrestler in the world and earn my spot again” really reflects in just how good he performs even in a promotion like FCP.


----------



## Corey

Just in case you missed it, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezus! :sodone


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912683749715914752


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> Just in case you missed it, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezus! :sodone
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912683749715914752


:mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## AmWolves10

Corey said:


> Just in case you missed it, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezus! :sodone
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912683749715914752


Tomohiro Ishii can't seem to have a bad match. He's the third most consistent performer in NJPW. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Groovemachine

AmWolves10 said:


> Tomohiro Ishii can't seem to have a bad match. He's without a shadow of a doubt the most consistent performer on God's green earth and baddest egg-shaped dude around.


Think you made a typo, fixed that for ya.


----------



## Corey

This should excite some people too:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915303979663446016


----------



## Stadhart02

Corey said:


> This should excite some people too:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915303979663446016


very happy about this being on the card - got myself a ticket but have been a bit lukewarm about the event but this has got me looking forward to it


----------



## MC

Naito vs Scurll and Lee vs Ishii :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Corey

:bjpenn


----------



## MC

Corey said:


> :bjpenn


:mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark 


That sounds amazing.


----------



## Gyser

It appears to only be getting better...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918442932876775424
This opens up Suzuki vs. Riddle for Night 2 in Walthamstow....


----------



## TD Stinger

Gyser said:


> It appears to only be getting better...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918442932876775424
> This opens up Suzuki vs. Riddle for Night 2 in Walthamstow....




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918862818266320896


----------



## Pizzamorg

Just watched the first Lucha Forever show, The Dawning of Forever. They really flew under my radar and then suddenly exploded all over the British scene, forcing me to take notice. 

The show was, honestly, a bit of a car wreck… and not in the good way, in my opinion, though. Even reliable indy regulars put in dull performances which says a lot about the promotion, it uses titles and stories from other promotions (during the interval they even switch to an entirely different promotion all together???), ramming every moment full of shenans to completely flat crowd reactions. They said 400 people were in attendance but it actually sounds closer to about a dozen. I never thought I’d miss the obnoxious heckling of a 2016 FCP crowd, but at least they had energy and passion. Oh and the commentary is awful. 

Do the shows get any better down the line? The promotion is doing very well for itself, so surely this can’t be how all the shows are???


----------



## Platt

The first show wasn't great, I was there live so can't comment on the commentary but everything else was all over the place. They do get better and start to gain their own identity and I can't actually remember them using other peoples title outside of that first show. The random other match at intermission is because that show was live on FloSlam so they couldn't show the Pete Dunne vs Tyler Bate match. I'm not their biggest fan but it's nice to see another place for guys to work especially on the weekday shows when no-one else is running.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Platt said:


> The first show wasn't great, I was there live so can't comment on the commentary but everything else was all over the place. They do get better and start to gain their own identity and I can't actually remember them using other peoples title outside of that first show. The random other match at intermission is because that show was live on FloSlam so they couldn't show the Pete Dunne vs Tyler Bate match. I'm not their biggest fan but it's nice to see another place for guys to work especially on the weekday shows when no-one else is running.


Do you know which show really sees them cement themselves?


----------



## Platt

I'd say by the second Birmingham show (Catch Me Outside) things were starting to come together.


----------



## MC

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918862818266320896


It looks like New Japan are really testing the waters with Riddle before his debut. Should be a great match.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Platt said:


> I'd say by the second Birmingham show (Catch Me Outside) things were starting to come together.


So I decided to give Lucha Forever another go, based upon your recommendation with “Catch Me Outside”. 

Speaking of the show overall first, again, I didn’t think this was a very good show. Not as much of an absolute train wreck as the first show but it was still a good three and a half hours of mostly throwaway matches, usually poorly commentated ones at that with another flat crowd.

If you only check out one match, check out Travis Banks match of the year contender worthy first Lucha Forever title defence. Matt Riddle can rarely do wrong and this is no different. With a perfect mesh of styles with Banks, these two go to WAR for this title, which is exactly what the title and the promotion, needs. Both men refuse to lose as they use every single weapon in their arsenal. Banks looks damn good as Lucha Forever Champ, too, I haven’t seen him perform this good outside of a FCP ring. 

...which makes it all the more baffling that just when you think Lucha Forever has found its head, the show still has another half hour to go. Rather than their Title match as the Main of the card, they give that to CZW and their Tag Titles... yup. What the fuck? They changed hands, which is a cool moment for the promotion for sure. And woo #CCK … but is this really best practice for a budding promotion??? 

Elsewhere on the card, Mark Haskins got an excellent showcase in an entertaining fatal four way as he became the Lucha Forever number one contender. I’m actually quite excited to keep watching now, just for that one match, when Banks and Haskins finally collide for the Lucha Forever title. I hope the match will be good.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

I might have to subscribe to Lucha forever at least for a month to see the Marufuji stuff.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Moving on with FCP, we come to “International Tekkers: The Beginning Of The End” from 2016. I don’t know what end is beginning, but I do know that International Tekkers appears to be an annual event by FCP but I don’t know anything about it and the show does nothing to establish what it is, either. 



Spoiler: .



If any of these bits of writing inspire you to watch some FCP I feel like there need to be some disclaimers. Again this show is near enough the cost of a whole months subscription for promotions elsewhere yet it has basically no production value and an utterly insufferable crowd desperately trying to hjiack the show throughout. 

Worse still, normally the quality of the FCP matches are so good, it balances everything else out but really the first half of this show can be skipped entirely, save maybe for the Newell/Havok match. It is awful but it is also a part of history for FCP.

Things do pick up in the second half though as War Machine get a good showing in an otherwise okay match against the Face Smashers, who aren’t very good and make War Machine look better because of that. This match would have probably ranked higher for me if it wasn’t for the sour finish and the fact that the match long overstays its welcome. 

Pacing issues also permeate into Tommy End’s otherwise stellar goodbye match against Trent Seven. If they cut down on the brawling and dicking about at the start, this would have been basically perfect. The stretch that sees the two working as snug as the other will go as they absolutely go to war was awesome. Trent Seven is so slept on and it ain’t cool, bro.

Speaking of that Main Event, Sami Calihan gets his first title defence as FCP Champ against Travis Banks. Why is it always Travis Banks? To be fair, this match is wonderfully intense, even if it can be a bit meandering at times and has an absolute train wreck (in the bad way) for a finish and even worse post match shenans.



Just watched Lucha Forever #3 . 



Spoiler: .



I was only interested in the Main Event of this one, so that is all I watched. Hey, at least their title is in the main event this time…

The match started with a nice little video package beforehand to get you in the mood, but despite some good build the match itself was just so… bland. It feels like every British indie title defence involves Travis Banks and pretty much every match he is involved in is overbooked in the same way. Banks seems like a lovely bloke but he is one of the most overrated guys in wrestling today. 

Like… do promoters or wrestlers or whoever decides these things not realise that while a false finish can create added drama, almost a solid fifteen minute stretch of nothing but false finishes does the complete opposite? It is amazing how quickly seeing guys fly around the ring kicking each other in the face can become boring when there is never any sense from either wrestler that this is enough to end the match and seconds after the spot is finished both wrestlers are sprinting around the ring like they just arrived, making everything you’ve just seen seem utterly pointless. I’d rather a match be short with just one killer spot than these blur of spots that neither wrestler sells, so the match just becomes an indistinguishable mush you’ll forget all about the moment it finishes.

Oh and the finish we do finally get? As pointless and bland as everything else in this match. After the match goes in a circle of false finishes for about fifteen minutes, Haskins just decides that the 7000th submission put on him is now enough to tap so he does tap. Both guys stand up, hug it out. Crowd cheers. Fade to black. Yawn. 

Not to mention this match was one of the sloppiest I’ve seen from either men since discovering them both and while Banks isn’t the greatest worker in the world, Haskins is consistently brilliant and so to see him perform this comparatively poor is almost impressive in itself. The terrible commentary on these shows doesn’t help, either. 

Now I find myself asking, again…is it REALLY worth it to keep going? I looked at some of the cards moving forwards and they look good in the sense that they are utilising fresh new UK talent for the most part but I can’t say I feel particularly thrilled at cards filled with green wrestlers with the odd vet sprinkled in here and there. Yet I also think back to how wonderful that Banks/Riddle title match was, Riddle is one of the best in the world for me right now so maybe it is unsurprising but I dunno there is so much buzz around this promotion I feel like I must be stopping right before something amazing happens.


----------



## Daniel97

Just watched Chapter 56 Progress. Not their best show although Banks/Lee was alright.


----------



## Corey




----------



## MC

*Global Wars UK Day One*

Marty Scurll vs Tetsuya Naito: ****
-Pretty good match. Love how Scurll in UK was in control but anywhere else it would be Naito in control


Yuji Nagata vs Zack Gibson: ***
Good story throughout the match. Gibson clearly had the match under control but his need to prove a point to Nagata made his plan go wrong and allowed Nagata get back in the match. Nothing special in ring wise but both looked okay. 

Tomohiro Ishii vs Keith Lee: ****½ 
Really good match. These two are completely different in height and size but they made it work by just being excellent. Was godsmacked by most of the spots they did throughout the match. Ishii was surprisingly good in the role he played here. Keith Lee selling of frustration and Shock in the match was good as well

*Update on RevPro Uprising 2017*

It's official. Zack Sabre Jr will take on Matt Riddle for the Undisputed British Heavyweight Championship at Uprising 2017

Rev Pro has issued a challenge for Suzuki and lots of people including wrestlers are naming Timothy Thatcher!!!! The thought of Minoru Suzuki vs Timothy Thatcher is very exciting :mark


----------



## volde

Any chances that Zack/Riddle ends up on NJPW World?


----------



## MC

volde said:


> Any chances that Zack/Riddle ends up on NJPW World?


I think it does since it's rev pro.


----------



## volde

Yeah, but from my experience NJPW uploads only those matches from RoH and RevPro that feature NJPW signed talent and I'm not sure if Zack is signed or he did X amount of appearances and now is out of NJPW.


----------



## Corey

Pretty cool news here. Kento's UK debut.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935236415918616576


----------



## Stadhart02

the RPW Uprising card is looking pretty good now, especially with this being added



Spoiler: .















not that keen on women's wrestling so for the women's match I will get an extra beer and maybe grab some food


----------



## Gyser

Blimey the Uprising card just blew up...

Pete Dunne returns vs. Eddie Dennis (meh..)

Moustache Mountain vs. Bodom / Gibson

Flash Webster vs. David Starr vs. Ryan Smile vs. El Phantasmo vs. Chapman


----------



## Stadhart02

Gyser said:


> Blimey the Uprising card just blew up...
> 
> Pete Dunne returns vs. Eddie Dennis (meh..)
> 
> Moustache Mountain vs. Bodom / Gibson
> 
> Flash Webster vs. David Starr vs. Ryan Smile vs. El Phantasmo vs. Chapman


really looking forward to Friday's event now - stacked card from top to bottom

really looking forward to RPW Uprising tonight. Haven't looked forward to a wrestling show like this for ages which means it will end up being a letdown!

I do have a spare ticket if anyone wants it


----------



## Hangman

Was at Uprising last night really enjoyed it good show.


----------



## MC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940937267769741313


It's happening. Revolution Pro Wrestling are joining the women wrestling craze. Wonder who they are getting for it


----------



## zrc

MC 16 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940937267769741313
> 
> 
> It's happening. Revolution Pro Wrestling are joining the women wrestling craze. Wonder who they are getting for it


They'll get Katie Lea for the tourney.


----------



## Platt

They already announced all the entrants

Jinny
Charli Evans
Millie McKenzie
Zoe Lucas
Deonna Purrazzo
Britt Baker
Zan Phoenix
Nina Samuels


----------



## zrc

Platt said:


> They already announced all the entrants
> 
> Jinny
> Charli Evans
> Millie McKenzie
> Zoe Lucas
> Deonna Purrazzo
> Britt Baker
> Zan Phoenix
> Nina Samuels


What a crap list


----------



## Alright_Mate

Platt said:


> They already announced all the entrants
> 
> Jinny
> Charli Evans
> Millie McKenzie
> Zoe Lucas
> Deonna Purrazzo
> Britt Baker
> Zan Phoenix
> Nina Samuels


Everyone's getting on that Millie McKenzie bandwagon.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Can somebody help me understand Progress? I've tried watching it on multiple occasions and every time I walk away disappointed. I've yet to sit through an entire Progress show, as it seems to lack the kind of depth that would hook someone like me (storylines, selling, making sense etc.)

For example, I usually see an opening match that's full of dives, high spots, piledrivers and the like with no real psychology to go along with it, where the crowd will be fairly quiet due to the fact that the wrestlers don't even wait for them to respond before hitting their next move. Then I'm told by the commentators that it was an amazing contest and that these guys are legit, yet I don't even think any of them acknowledged the fact that they were in front of an audience and seemed to be just going through the motions as if it were a training match.

This is usually followed up by a rather decent wrestling match, to where the crowd is dead after having sat through the spotfest that preceded it. So I guess my question is, is this reflective of the whole British wrestling scene, or is this just the Progress style and I should look elsewhere for my British wrestling fix?

I would have posted this in the Progress thread but I feel it's a general question about the overall scene.


----------



## TD Stinger

Mon Joxley said:


> Can somebody help me understand Progress? I've tried watching it on multiple occasions and every time I walk away disappointed. I've yet to sit through an entire Progress show, as it seems to lack the kind of depth that would hook someone like me (storylines, selling, making sense etc.)
> 
> For example, I usually see an opening match that's full of dives, high spots, piledrivers and the like with no real psychology to go along with it, where the crowd will be fairly quiet due to the fact that the wrestlers don't even wait for them to respond before hitting their next move. Then I'm told by the commentators that it was an amazing contest and that these guys are legit, yet I don't even think any of them acknowledged the fact that they were in front of an audience and seemed to be just going through the motions as if it were a training match.
> 
> This is usually followed up by a rather decent wrestling match, to where the crowd is dead after having sat through the spotfest that preceded it. So I guess my question is, is this reflective of the whole British wrestling scene, or is this just the Progress style and I should look elsewhere for my British wrestling fix?
> 
> I would have posted this in the Progress thread but I feel it's a general question about the overall scene.


Just my opinion, but Progress is the best UK wrestling show there is that I've seen. RevPro doesn't do a lot for me outside of the occasional big show. Same with ICW. WCPW (Defiant) can be hit or miss.

I think they have the mix of UK talent and the talents they bring in from elsewhere. They have the best crowds. A little too smarky at times but from the shows I've seen they are engaged throughout. They have a good mix of characters and stories. As for the in ring style, it can be a bit too "indy" at times but so does every other wrestling company, even WWE at times.

Is it perfect? No. But I enjoy the hell out of it personally.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Mon Joxley said:


> Can somebody help me understand Progress? I've tried watching it on multiple occasions and every time I walk away disappointed. I've yet to sit through an entire Progress show, as it seems to lack the kind of depth that would hook someone like me (storylines, selling, making sense etc.)
> 
> For example, I usually see an opening match that's full of dives, high spots, piledrivers and the like with no real psychology to go along with it, where the crowd will be fairly quiet due to the fact that the wrestlers don't even wait for them to respond before hitting their next move. Then I'm told by the commentators that it was an amazing contest and that these guys are legit, yet I don't even think any of them acknowledged the fact that they were in front of an audience and seemed to be just going through the motions as if it were a training match.
> 
> This is usually followed up by a rather decent wrestling match, to where the crowd is dead after having sat through the spotfest that preceded it. So I guess my question is, is this reflective of the whole British wrestling scene, or is this just the Progress style and I should look elsewhere for my British wrestling fix?
> 
> I would have posted this in the Progress thread but I feel it's a general question about the overall scene.


Dead crowds? PROGRESS? What the hell show were you watching? PROGRESS shows have some of the best crowds in the world, loud, passionate but they never try and hijack the show. 

Everything else you said though is pretty fair. What little storytelling there is in PROGRESS tends to be told in repeating cycles with different wrestlers and PROGRESS also use the same talent as half a dozen other promotions as well and no one really uses them uniquely. That said, there are no wrestling promotions where I can just sit and watch a full three hour show from start to finish in a sitting, so the fact that I pick and choose a couple of matches a show for PROGRESS is no comment on PROGRESS itself and it may be something worth trying if you are struggling. 

To be honest though, as far as I'm concerned, it hasn't been a great year for PROGRESS so if you are watching 2017 shows that probably doesn't help matters. A lot of their biggest shows and matches this year have pretty much all been a let down. 2015 through 2016 was a much better time for them.


----------



## zrc

I wanna know who's funding 5* Wrestling, and ask them if they enjoy making a loss. Its not cheap bringing in guys like JoMo, Mysterio, RVD & Carlito and they've got them every single show. And now they're getting a weekly show.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

WWE letting Apollo Crews appear for PCW early in the new year.


----------



## Cas Ras

IPW with a Battle Royale and Tenille Dashwood (Emma) on April 29th :mark

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942824230386896896
Pro Wrestling Chaos booked a day before too:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942816972814848002


----------



## God Of Anger Juno

Platt said:


> They already announced all the entrants
> 
> Jinny
> Charli Evans
> Millie McKenzie
> Zoe Lucas
> Deonna Purrazzo
> Britt Baker
> Zan Phoenix
> Nina Samuels


who are these people. I'm surprised they didn't get Katie Lee in it or more recognizable names.


----------



## Pizzamorg

No mention of this? https://luchaforever.com 



Spoiler: .






> BIRMINGHAM , December 2017 – Lucha Forever Wrestling Ltd, a private limited company offer this public statement to address the current and future of Lucha Forever, whilst also providing a clear disclosure on any issues that may effect fans, staff and talents, after the fact.
> 
> –
> 
> As 2017 is set to close out, there have been many questions and speculations regarding the future of Lucha Forever in 2017 and beyond into 2018.
> 
> We can officially confirm that as of December 2017 Lucha Forever Wrestling Ltd will no longer be a trading company. This affects any listed events going forward, which will be cancelled, unless stated otherwise within this statement. This is no decision made lightly, but a decision made correct in light of the current state of the company.
> 
> Our aim with this statement is to provide much needed insight into the events and situations that have led to this decision and to again as noted above to provide much needed information on how this may affect any other persons involved, fans, staff and talent.
> 
> In an effort to be completely frank regarding this decision, simply put, our business plans and product proved to be unsustainable. When launching Lucha Forever we never dreamed it would of populated as quick as it did. We picked up some immense traction and seemingly started to run before we could walk. We ran so much that even once the company slowed down to a light 'jog' so to speak, it had already worn itself down.
> 
> There were many times where I, myself, personally should of perhaps stood in and pumped the brakes, but I constantly felt a drive to continue and to push forward, a decision that in hindsight I wish I could have been more alert to sooner. When you put all of your energy, be it mental, physical or financial into something, you grow an emotional connection to it, this can blur the reality at times and as sad as it is to have to type such a statement, I also have to take responsibility.
> 
> The truth is, is that as a private limited company unable to continue trading, we could exploit our options to liquify this company and walk away, however I want to ensure that before I do that, that I put everything right.
> 
> This includes ensuring any monies owed to any party/parties is refunded, and working with several other well known UK promotions to ensure that nowhere we visited is left without any awesome pro wrestling. The likes of Birmingham/West Midlands has several great promotions/companies already running, however Southampton never had anything regular running when we had our first event there. We will be working to transition a calendar in 2018 with, again as noted, a top UK promotion who we are sure will continue to bring great action to Southampton.
> 
> Manchester, you have some great promotions, homegrown and travelling, but we came to you and with the help of you amazing fans changed Tuesday nights likely forever!! - #TuesdayNightGraps was easily one of our most entertaining events of any month, an opinion shared in abundance throughout our whole team and gave fans in-house and on demand an opportunity to see their known and beloved talents in ways they probably never have before. We introduced so many new talents and simply had a ball once a month on a Tuesday night. We again will be working with another UK promotion to help hand over the dates we had already announced for 2018.
> 
> #TuesdayNightGraps lives on...
> 
> 
> 
> One major aspect of this statement is to also let our fans know, regarding situations such as merch, tickets, cancelled shows etc what we will be doing about this. Everyone will receive refunds for anything purchased and not received or any show tickets for cancelled shows, basically any monies owed to anyone will be covered. This is not something we view lightly and assure you will be our priority. This goes out across the board to any staff and our talents too. We are NOT going to walk away from this responsibility at all. A time frame will be determined within the next 7-8 days, and we will email/contact all affected with more.
> 
> Our On-Demand service will remain as it is until March 2018, where our back catalogue will then be found on a partnered vendors on-demand service. This will be clearly announced by them at that time. There are still several shows of the 17 to go up, and they will eventually all be available.
> 
> In the efforts to be absolute clear, this is our only statement on the state of the company. The aim is to provide clarity and absolution. We won't be commenting further on anything other than what is stated.
> 
> We will however within the next 10 days via our Twitter page @LuchaForeverUK be hosting a Q&A, this Q&A may be used as an opportunity to present any queries or questions or simply to share your memories over our time. To many it's only 7 months but with 17 shows of matches, we can appreciate and actually would appreciate a bit of a slow walk through our journey. We will answer as much as we can and interact as much as we can. This Q&A will then be our last call before officially closing down our social media pages.
> 
> This page on our website will remain up for the duration of December before the website is then pulled at the end of January 2018.
> 
> The sheer patience and understanding of many has been wholeheartedly appreciated, and for the frustrated of you, we understand and appreciate that at times we have been the fuel on that fire.
> 
> We started Lucha Forever to provide a fun alternative promotion, that offered great variety and even greater times. I truly hope as we close this statement that we were able to provide that for all the fans.
> 
> We only ask that you continue in droves, as many already have, to continue to support the amazing UK wrestling companies all over the country.
> 
> 
> 
> For every single fan, helper, staff member and talent that worked for this company over our duration and to all of those named and un-named that have gone above board to help and assist us in the past 5 weeks, I from the bottom of my heart thank you very, very much.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan


----------



## Corey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943218467842461697


----------



## volde

So who goes over? People working for NJPW or people working for WWE?


----------



## Pizzamorg

Just watched my first Riptide show, “Point Break”. The main event was pure joy, maybe a little late to be adding to my matches of the year list but this deserves it. Question, who is the bigger heel in Riptide, that Japanese table or Spike Trivet? 

Nothing outside of that main event was quite as good as the main event itself, although Mambo/Brookes and the four way tag got me grinning. Very silly and overlong but still filled with plenty of moments of magic. Oh and that Sexsmith Cara Noir match… boy. I guess this promotion is in Brighton…. the action in this one was actually GREAT, it is just that everything else in this match is like an Attitude Era Goldust fever dream. 

Probably the big talking point about Riptide though and really the thing that seems to be helping them catch fire is their direction and cinematography. Even WWE uses the basic formula of hard cam and handheld, it captures the action fine but doesn’t really have a lot of identity about it. Here because the production has so much filmic intent with such a cinematic presentation, even basic matches with developmental sort of guys feel really dynamic, fluid and exciting even when the actual action in the ring, isn’t.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Pizzamorg said:


> Just watched my first Riptide show, “Point Break”. The main event was pure joy, maybe a little late to be adding to my matches of the year list but this deserves it. Question, who is the bigger heel in Riptide, that Japanese table or Spike Trivet?
> 
> Nothing outside of that main event was quite as good as the main event itself, although Mambo/Brookes and the four way tag got me grinning. Very silly and overlong but still filled with plenty of moments of magic. Oh and that Sexsmith Cara Noir match… boy. I guess this promotion is in Brighton…. the action in this one was actually GREAT, it is just that everything else in this match is like an Attitude Era Goldust fever dream.
> 
> Probably the big talking point about Riptide though and really the thing that seems to be helping them catch fire is their direction and cinematography. Even WWE uses the basic formula of hard cam and handheld, it captures the action fine but doesn’t really have a lot of identity about it. Here because the production has so much filmic intent with such a cinematic presentation, even basic matches with developmental sort of guys feel really dynamic, fluid and exciting even when the actual action in the ring, isn’t.


Seen you mention them on twitter, saw a few clips of their cinematic formula a while back, it was certainly different and something that I haven't seen before. 

Looked at their cards though and see they don't have any titles. What are they fighting over? Few US stars come over which is basically like every other promotion in the UK.

Nice to see Cara Noir get a name drop from you though, he is fucking excellent.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Alright_Mate said:


> Seen you mention them on twitter, saw a few clips of their cinematic formula a while back, it was certainly different and something that I haven't seen before.
> 
> Looked at their cards though and see they don't have any titles. What are they fighting over? Few US stars come over which is basically like every other promotion in the UK.
> 
> Nice to see Cara Noir get a name drop from you though, he is fucking excellent.


They literally just started out, I think their first show was June this year and that one wasn't even filmed. I believe a title is being introduced next year and you have the opportunity to donate towards it and get your name engraved on it I believe. Right now Riptide has very much a Fight Club Pro feel about it and I mean that in the best possible way.

Just watched my next Riptide show, this one technically took place months before the last one I watched. This one is called “Riptide Returns”. 

The more I think about it, the more I realised what a joy Point Break was. It has got me excited about wrestling again, it had its problems but there seemed to be a real focus on fun and doing things a bit different, without necessarily breaking things that never needed fixing. I love wrestling but as it took over my life in 2017 I started to realise that for every great indie match is another hundred indistinguishable barrages of heatless, no sold, high spots which for me at least kills my interest in this art form. Point Break wasn't really a well wrestled show necessarily but it was just so much... fun, they seemed to let the wrestlers go out there, be happy and work a match and charm the crowd in whatever made them feel comfortable and it was wonderful. 

So by contrast Returns by Riptide was pretty disappointing. Plagued with an odd card structure and matches that weren't fun... just stupid, it was actually a pretty weak show overall. It starts off well enough with a surprisingly good match between Trivet and Sexsmith but then it is all downhill from there, all coming to a head (no pun intended) in a six man tag which is focused almost entirely around Joey Ryan's penis. I get the gimmick but did this match really need to go so long and be based on just one gag? It feels worse because this overindulgent ridiculousness isn't even the main event, for whatever reason they asked Scurll and Havoc to main event the show immediately after this despite the fact that all they had was a heatless, regular, wrestling match. If this was somewhere in the middle of the card rather than whatever all that shit was with Eddie Dennis and Martina and those other two lads I probably would have appreciated this as it was well worked but doing a match like this right after what we witnessed in the six man tag just tanked this for me.


----------



## MC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948305495173029888

@NastyYaffa It's happening, Walter vs Timothy Thatcher :mark


----------



## NastyYaffa

MC 16 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948305495173029888
> 
> @NastyYaffa It's happening, Walter vs Timothy Thatcher :mark


:trips5 The lads will truly show why die matte ist heilig. Loved their AMBITION style match from wXw Inner Circle 4. I really don't see a way where this match won't RULE! :mark:


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> :trips5 The lads will truly show why die matte ist heilig. Loved their AMBITION style match from wXw Inner Circle 4. I really don't see a way where this match won't RULE! :mark:


I haven't seen it, I'll give it a watch tomorrow. This match should be really good.


----------



## KingKicks

Glad to see Riptide getting some love. Was in attendance at Point Break and it was a lot of fun. The cinematography is something else.


----------



## Corey

WWE UK Champion vs. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Champion


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949020571236491264


----------



## Ham and Egger

I've been watching Defiant wrestling during my workouts and I've been pretty impressed with their production and the talent they have featured. It just randomly showed up on my YouTube recommendations list and now I'm kinda a fan of their product!


----------



## Pizzamorg

Ham and Egger said:


> I've been watching Defiant wrestling during my workouts and I've been pretty impressed with their production and the talent they have featured. It just randomly showed up on my YouTube recommendations list and now I'm kinda a fan of their product!


WCPW was pretty shitty, has it improved under this new brand now then?


----------



## Corey

Pizzamorg said:


> WCPW was pretty shitty, has it improved under this new brand now then?


Not really, no.  They are doing Austin Aries vs. Travis Banks this Friday though so _maybe_ that'll be worth a look if there's not tons of interference and overbooking.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Corey said:


> Not really, no.  They are doing Austin Aries vs. Travis Banks this Friday though so _maybe_ that'll be worth a look if there's not tons of interference and overbooking.


Aries vs. Travis actually sounds quite interesting on paper. Thanks for letting people know about it here, because I had heard 0 things about it before your post.  Definitely will check it out.


----------



## MC

Banks vs Aries?? Cool. Sounds like a good match. But I can't get into Defiant/WCPW for some reason. Just don't like the product, might catch this match though.


----------



## Corey

Watched Aries/Banks. It sucked. Extremely basic match with a weak finish. No thought put into it at all. Unfortunate.


----------



## MC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951898621343092736

Nothing might come of it but this could potentially lead to something.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Corey said:


> Watched Aries/Banks. It sucked. Extremely basic match with a weak finish. No thought put into it at all. Unfortunate.


So like every Banks match then, as he is ridiculously oversold by internet fans and actually in reality not all that great a worker?

I see a lot of stuff on social media celebrating the WWE UK Tournament as I believe either today or yesterday was the anniversary. While it is a shame that the World of Sport revival collapsed before it began, killing WWE's interest in pursuing the UK Division, we did get from it arguably the best matches WWE put on all year (looking at you Dunne/Bate II and III) and a beautiful new title for the indie scene (arguably the nicest one being defended on the indies right now). While it is a shame that it seems that while there are no plans for the UK Division moving forwards, they have still changed the way BritWres promotions like PROGRESS operate (seemingly, anyway) I have to give credit to this tournament for helping me discover BritWres in the first place. 

While I am English myself, I don't have any friends who are into wrestling beyond WWE, so I had no idea that the BritWres revival was even taking place, that we are probably the biggest and healthiest country for pro wrestling outside of Japan and America and honestly the last year of discovering promotions like Fight Club Pro, PROGRESS, Riptide and even my local promotion and going to watch that live has been some of the most fun I've ever had in watching wrestling and I can't deny a weird sense of pride when I see British wrestlers in spotlighted big stage matches for WWE, New Japan and so on. 

So in a long, rambly, roundabout sort of way, while I didn't particularly care for the UK Tournament itself, I still want to say thank you to it for helping me discover countless hours of BritWres joy following it.


----------



## MC

This should be really good. 

Looks like the card for Rev Pro High Stakes is: 


Adam Brooks vs. Ryan Smile

Aussie Open (Kyle Fletcher & Mark Davis) vs. EVIL & SANADA
*
RevPro British Women's Title*: Jinny (c) vs. Bea Priestley vs. Millie McKenzie

Mark Andrews vs. Will Ospreay

*RevPro British Tag Team Title:* Moustache Mountain (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate) (c) vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Zack Sabre Jr.)


----------



## Corey

Pizzamorg said:


> So like every Banks match then, as he is ridiculously oversold by internet fans and actually in reality not all that great a worker?


Honestly I'm not as big a fan of Banks as most others seems to be, but I know he's definitely capable of putting on good matches. I don't think he particularly does any one thing that well though. Not even really sure how he got to be so over.


----------



## Stadhart02

MC 16 said:


> This should be really good.
> 
> Looks like the card for Rev Pro High Stakes is:
> 
> 
> Adam Brooks vs. Ryan Smile
> 
> Aussie Open (Kyle Fletcher & Mark Davis) vs. EVIL & SANADA
> *
> RevPro British Women's Title*: Jinny (c) vs. Bea Priestley vs. Millie McKenzie
> 
> Mark Andrews vs. Will Ospreay
> 
> *RevPro British Tag Team Title:* Moustache Mountain (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate) (c) vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Zack Sabre Jr.)


Not a massive card but I don't mind having less but longer matches rather than trying to cram in loads and they are throwaways


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Ham and Egger said:


> I've been watching Defiant wrestling during my workouts and I've been pretty impressed with their production and the talent they have featured. It just randomly showed up on my YouTube recommendations list and now I'm kinda a fan of their product!


Cool. Another fan lol. I like their product and it's been fun to watch honestly.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Pizzamorg said:


> Dead crowds? PROGRESS? What the hell show were you watching? PROGRESS shows have some of the best crowds in the world, loud, passionate but they never try and hijack the show.


I would have to disagree to a degree, as it feels like the crowd are constantly walking that line between being a typical smarky indy crowd that is acceptable in today's day and age, and hijacking the show and trying to get themselves over. Having Jim Smallman's banter in between matches doesn't seem to help as it gives the fans an excuse to chant something stupid.

When I say dead crowd I mean they pop for the big high spots and then seem to sit on their hands for any of the in between stuff and are just waiting for the false finishes/big moves.



Pizzamorg said:


> Everything else you said though is pretty fair. What little storytelling there is in PROGRESS tends to be told in repeating cycles with different wrestlers and PROGRESS also use the same talent as half a dozen other promotions as well and no one really uses them uniquely. That said, there are no wrestling promotions where I can just sit and watch a full three hour show from start to finish in a sitting, so the fact that I pick and choose a couple of matches a show for PROGRESS is no comment on PROGRESS itself and it may be something worth trying if you are struggling.


I've noticed this as well. Where I'm from (Australia), we're in the midst of an upswing where we have bigger crowds, better production and better wrestling than years past, yet it hasn't gone full-blown indy style where the crowds start a chant every 30 seconds and aren't just there to see a "performance" but are looking to get invested in the personalities. We have some solid characters and shows that often have something for everyone (old school wrestling, flippy indy stuff, comedy, in-ring and pre-taped skits/segments) so getting through a 2-3 hour show doesn't feel like as much of a chore as it does with Progress. At least that's from my vantage point.



Pizzamorg said:


> To be honest though, as far as I'm concerned, it hasn't been a great year for PROGRESS so if you are watching 2017 shows that probably doesn't help matters. A lot of their biggest shows and matches this year have pretty much all been a let down. 2015 through 2016 was a much better time for them.


From what I've heard their earlier stuff is a lot better, I've seen bits of the Jimmy Havoc angle that I liked. But yeah to me it feels like every match on the card is wrestling like it's the main event, which is too much.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Just watched Keith Lee v Tomohiro Ishii from Global Wars 2017. I wasn’t sure where to post this as I watched this on New Japan World but it’s of course from RevPro. I was really excited for this one, I had friends calling this their match of the year and the crowd was red hot for this but I dunno, I just couldn't get into this for some reason. The match flew by and I was never bored but I guess because of the hype I had going in and because the crowd were on giving standing ovations all I could think was "it isn't that good". The expectation ruined it for me, I guess. It doesn’t help that the audio quality for the RevPro guys is garbage, the commentary is bad anyway but the actual quality of the sound makes it physically painful.


----------



## PUNQ

Honestly, I feel that way about most Keith Lee matches, including that Ishii bout which was a very standard slobberknocker. The hype is the glory of Lee band wagon.


----------



## Pizzamorg

PUNQ said:


> Honestly, I feel that way about most Keith Lee matches, including that Ishii bout which was a very standard slobberknocker. The hype is the glory of Lee band wagon.


A very basic one, too. We've seen Ishii work that match in New Japan a hundred times over but at least over there they work really snug, nothing between Ishii and Lee had any real sense of impact about it which is a problem when the whole match is basically strikes with the odd high impact move.

So I moved straight onto Night Two of the UK Global Wars as nothing else on the Day One card really interested me. The first match I watched from Night Two was Suzuki v Riddle and while this iteration of Suzuki has delivered consistently disappointing matches in New Japan (sans the WK12 match against Goto which had a stunning final stretch, of course) this match is a delicious prospect on paper and it mostly lived up to its own unspoken hype, even if I left the match frustrated with the fact they added so much needless shenans into this complete with a bullshit finish which I think was designed to protect both guys but actually just made Suzuki look like a chump. Riddle and Suzuki were working a perfectly compelling match without all this crap and that is why it is so frustrating, these are two of the most legit guys in the business and that is how they worked this match, a match which was really elevated by their chemistry. I hope they get to wrestle again and that time there is no bullshit.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Pizzamorg said:


> Just watched Keith Lee v Tomohiro Ishii from Global Wars 2017. I wasn’t sure where to post this as I watched this on New Japan World but it’s of course from RevPro. I was really excited for this one, I had friends calling this their match of the year and the crowd was red hot for this but I dunno, I just couldn't get into this for some reason. The match flew by and I was never bored but I guess because of the hype I had going in and because the crowd were on giving standing ovations all I could think was "it isn't that good". The expectation ruined it for me, I guess. It doesn’t help that the audio quality for the RevPro guys is garbage, the commentary is bad anyway but the actual quality of the sound makes it physically painful.


You probably didn't enjoy it because you became nauseous as you watched because Rev Pro's camera work is fucking shit?


----------



## Pizzamorg

Alright_Mate said:


> You probably didn't enjoy it because you became nauseous as you watched because Rev Pro's camera work is fucking shit?


So many useless angles, unnecessary cuts and so much bad framing. Between that and the 240p YouTube video audio quality on the commentary, I guess these are the sacrifices you make to regularly afford New Japan talent.

I realised after the fact that I watched Night Two of the UK Global Wars out of order. Not that it matters necessarily as I only had one other match of interest on the show. That being Dave Mastiff v Tomohiro Ishii.

Ishii works effectively the same match he worked against Lee the night beforehand but condensed down to an urgent under ten minutes I felt like Mastiff got the better version out of this match than Lee did. Mastiff worked smoother and with greater confidence than Lee seemed to, giving this the vinegar the Lee match so badly needed. It was nothing earth shattering but I probably enjoyed this the most out of the three matches I watched from the two shows.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Pizzamorg said:


> So many useless angles, unnecessary cuts and so much bad framing. Between that and the 240p YouTube video audio quality on the commentary, I guess these are the sacrifices you make to regularly afford New Japan talent.


Watching their High Stakes show the other year almost made me sick, the constant camera changes were that bad :lol


----------



## Stadhart02

had a ticket and was on my way to RPW High Stakes but felt sick on the train and had to turn back

pretty pissed off because it sounds like it was a decent show


----------



## volde

So saw on twitter that RevPro has new tag-team champs, anyone saw the match itself?


----------



## KingKicks

Was there for High Stakes. The main event was pretty damn great.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Been to a few Hope Wrestling shows recently, not really a well known promotion but it's a promotion that's improving. They are the only promotion that does shows around my area and more recently they've been putting some decent cards together.

They have a show on the 21st February, with a card consisting of...

Matt Riddle vs Chris Brookes
Bram vs Jimmy Havoc
Travis Banks vs Kip Sabian 
Aussie Open vs Mills & Mayhew

Few months back I would have classed this promotion as bang average; however recently they've been putting on some decent matches and decent cards consisting of top British talent.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Alright_Mate said:


> Been to a few Hope Wrestling shows recently, not really a well known promotion but it's a promotion that's improving. They are the only promotion that does shows around my area and more recently they've been putting some decent cards together.
> 
> They have a show on the 21st February, with a card consisting of...
> 
> Matt Riddle vs Chris Brookes
> Bram vs Jimmy Havoc
> Travis Banks vs Kip Sabian
> Aussie Open vs Mills & Mayhew
> 
> Few months back I would have classed this promotion as bang average; however recently they've been putting on some decent matches and decent cards consisting of top British talent.


Man I wish I still lived in Leicester.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Pizzamorg said:


> Man I wish I still lived in Leicester.


You're only next door mate 

They do shows in Mansfield and Derby too.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Alright_Mate said:


> You're only next door mate
> 
> They do shows in Mansfield and Derby too.


I don't drive though. It is ironic as Leicester and Coventry are basically next door to one another yet there is no direct public transport link between either. I should probably look for good shows in Coventry and Birmingham. I wonder if we have a HOPE equivalent.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Pizzamorg said:


> I don't drive though. It is ironic as Leicester and Coventry are basically next door to one another yet there is no direct public transport link between either. I should probably look for good shows in Coventry and Birmingham. I wonder if we have a HOPE equivalent.


Of course Fight Club Pro is in Wolves, that's basically Birmingham isn't it.

Kamikaze Pro I've seen pop up on Cagematch have a show in...Coventry on the 2nd Feb.

Pete Dunne vs ZSJ is one of the matches.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Alright_Mate said:


> Of course Fight Club Pro is in Wolves, that's basically Birmingham isn't it.
> 
> Kamikaze Pro I've seen pop up on Cagematch have a show in...Coventry on the 2nd Feb.
> 
> Pete Dunne vs ZSJ is one of the matches.


I had no idea that the Starworks in Wolves was a direct train away. Damn I wish I knew that in advance, only fifth row seats left for WrestleHouse now. Next time. Also need to keep an eye on Kamikaze Pro, they have a lot of shows in Coventry it seems. 

Also I finally got another Riptide show completed, “The Storm”. This was probably Riptide’s best show in terms of consistent start to finish fun, however I will say that the card placement is still a little out there for me. 

The Swords of Essex and Sixx and Dunne (sorry I’ve never heard of these guys before I can’t remember their team name. South something) put on this long, crazy match (wasn’t Robinson retired?), completely exhaust the crowd and then they chuck out Ridgeway and Sexsmith and ask them to have a regular singles match with zero heat. Unless I’m missing something obvious, this is not the right way to build a wrestling card. 

Still, while the match quality isn’t always the best and there is always a little too much silly comedy for my tastes, the promotion at least remains a great platform for acts which I’m sure will blow up this year on the BritWres scene. Guys like Spike Trivet, Aussie Open, Cara Noir etc while still injecting in far more established talent into the mix to create moments of brilliance. I’m still not sure how I feel about their pro mixed gender approach after Omari seemed to almost kill Priestly in their match but overall I’m finding it hard not to just fall in love with this promotion.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Pizzamorg said:


> I had no idea that the Starworks in Wolves was a direct train away. Damn I wish I knew that in advance, only fifth row seats left for WrestleHouse now. Next time. Also need to keep an eye on Kamikaze Pro, they have a lot of shows in Coventry it seems.
> 
> Also I finally got another Riptide show completed, “The Storm”. This was probably Riptide’s best show in terms of consistent start to finish fun, however I will say that the card placement is still a little out there for me.
> 
> The Swords of Essex and Sixx and Dunne (sorry I’ve never heard of these guys before I can’t remember their team name. South something) put on this long, crazy match (wasn’t Robinson retired?), completely exhaust the crowd and then they chuck out Ridgeway and Sexsmith and ask them to have a regular singles match with zero heat. Unless I’m missing something obvious, this is not the right way to build a wrestling card.
> 
> Still, while the match quality isn’t always the best and there is always a little too much silly comedy for my tastes, the promotion at least remains a great platform for acts which I’m sure will blow up this year on the BritWres scene. Guys like Spike Trivet, Aussie Open, Cara Noir etc while still injecting in far more established talent into the mix to create moments of brilliance. I’m still not sure how I feel about their pro mixed gender approach after Omari seemed to almost kill Priestly in their match but overall I’m finding it hard not to just fall in love with this promotion.


Kamikaze will be the best for you or it's a case of travelling to Wolves or Leicester. It's the equivalent time wise, may have to stop once, 45 mins travel is nothing.

As for riptide you mean South Coast Connection, they made an appearance in Leicester the other week, think they've been in Progress or Rev Pro before.

Cara Noir is the current Hope Champion, 2018 will be his breakout year I'm sure of it, not seen him have a bad match, thoroughly entertaining to watch.


----------



## Platt

Pizzamorg said:


> I had no idea that the Starworks in Wolves was a direct train away. Damn I wish I knew that in advance, only fifth row seats left for WrestleHouse now. Next time. Also need to keep an eye on Kamikaze Pro, they have a lot of shows in Coventry it seems.


You should definietely get yourself to Fight Club, I did most of there shows last year and even the weakest one was still a fun live experience. I've got a front row season ticket for this year so I'll be there every month.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Moved onto Riptide’s Black Water, this might be the first truly bad show from the guys. It was just a real nothing show, sloppy, aimless, matches I couldn’t help but keep tuning out from.


----------



## Death Rider

Pizzamorg said:


> I don't drive though. It is ironic as Leicester and Coventry are basically next door to one another yet there is no direct public transport link between either. I should probably look for good shows in Coventry and Birmingham. I wonder if we have a HOPE equivalent.


Off topic but yeah Coventry can be awkward as hell to get to by public transport and I never got it (other then little to do there :side National express are pretty cheap if you buy in advance.


----------



## Corey

ZSJ vs. Mike Bailey on Defiant this week. Definitely has some fun moments and great ENERGY (unlike Aries/Banks) but god damn this was the type of match that reminded me why I disliked Sabre for such a long time. His selling and facial expressions were fucking horrific here. I mean TERRIBLE. Hardly even tried to put over Bailey's offense half the time and then Bailey just kept fucking kicking and flipping away after getting his leg worked over. The crowd was going bonkers though so oh well.


----------



## volde

One of the reasons why I stopped caring about WCPW shows (and honestly other British indies) was the audience, they pop like crazy whenever someone does a flip or a dive. And wrestlers have no reason to stop doing that since crowd is happy and that makes it obvious that, long term, British wrestling really isn't for me.


----------



## Corey

The rematch has been signed:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958800567714897921


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> The rematch has been signed:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958800567714897921


:mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark

It's payback time for Keith!


----------



## Stadhart02

Corey said:


> The rematch has been signed:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958800567714897921


Didn't see the original match (have the DVD preordered so I can) but I feel that announcement is a bit underwhelming

will wait and see what the rest of the card is like before I get a ticket


----------



## Corey

Couple Rev Pro match announcements. Kinda looking forward to Sabre/Seven after seeing their exchanges in the tag match from High Stakes. Also like to see Starr win the cruiserweight title but that belt has changed hands a lot lately so idk.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959010542785527809

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959021355516813313
Aries vs. Gabriel Kidd for the title this week. Watchable, but nothing special.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Went to Hope Wrestling tonight, mixture of an event, clusterfuck of a Rumble match; however Cara Noir vs Chris Tyler for the Hope Championship killed it, first time I've heard "This is awesome" chants since I've been going.


----------



## Corey

Stadhart02 said:


> Didn't see the original match (have the DVD preordered so I can) but I feel that announcement is a bit underwhelming
> 
> will wait and see what the rest of the card is like before I get a ticket


How's this?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960579706465726465


----------



## Stadhart02

Corey said:


> How's this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960579706465726465


just seen that this morning - will pick up my ticket as soon as they go on general sale!


----------



## Corey

Can't wait to watch Cobb toss this Fletcher jabroni around like a small child. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960951509415612416


----------



## Stadhart02

Corey said:


> Can't wait to watch Cobb toss this Fletcher jabroni around like a small child. :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960951509415612416


picked up my ticket this morning

pleased it is a Friday night - means I can go straight after work


----------



## MC

KOTA IBUSHI FOR REV PRO :mark :mark :mark


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969263733812989952


----------



## Pizzamorg

I was watching Lucha Forever back in October of last year, I watched a few matches from the first few shows (although Banks first Lucha Forever Title Defence against Matt Riddle is well worth a watch) before giving up as I really wasn't enjoying it. Now it has been added on to Demand Progress I thought I'd give it another go picking back up with the show I left on "A Mod, A Kiwi & An Assassin Walk Into A Bar" but this time I watched the rest of the card, after last time only watching (and being extremely disappointed) with the Main Event. 



Spoiler: .



I just skimmed the show as I already gave them a proper go once and it is hard to sit through these shows in one sitting because of the atrocious commentary, the two men just ramble shit all the way through and detract from the matches at all times. I thought Bubblegum/Noir was a fun curtain jerker, Ospreay/Webster started really strong but lost momentum towards the end due to all the stupid kick outs (a problem in the Main Event as well from what I remember) and I was quite interested in watching Sabian/Dunne but the camera wasn't set up to capture the action properly so you couldn't see half the match, the half I could see though was alright, if not a little silly for my tastes.

So I just finished my next Lucha Forever show "All Rise". I skimmed through the show for the same reasons explained last time, and honestly... it just wasn't all that great. The ropes on the ring seemed fucked which led to a lot of botches, much like with the Haskins/Banks match from the last show everyone seems to be working much sloppier than they do elsewhere for some reason, the commentary remains fucking horrible, I just wish they'd get someone else in. Yeah, it just wasn't... good. 

Talking about the Main Event, I actually thought this was pretty awesome. The one highlight of the show. Ladder matches annoy me with the conventional narrative of the wrestler forgetting how to climb a ladder and not taking the belt when it is right there, and because of that, the finish was dogshit. However, they implemented the ladder in fun ways here and at the core thrummed a great triple threat with the chemistry between the performers really elevating the match. It is weird as I didn't enjoy Banks/Haskins or Banks/Strickland in isolation, but the three of them all had great chemistry when put together as a whole.

Just watched Lucha Forever's "Live & Let Dive" which seems to be more like a Live at the Dome style show. The show was okay but listening to TNJ earlier got me thinking, the big problem with a lot of these Lucha Forever shows is that they lack any unique identity of their own. For the most part, it is just another place for the BritWres regulars to work and so there is little reason to pick a Lucha Forever show over say an Attack! or a PROGRESS or a Riptide or a FCP show. Especially given a lot of the BritWres regulars don't seem to bring their A-Game to these shows. 

Firstly, you would think it would be a positive that they changed the commentary team for this show, but all they did was leave behind the worst of the two commentators so, in fact, it is even worse. 

The only real talking points from the undercard is the stand out performance from Cara Noir in the opening triple threat and the unrecognisable Drake Maverick wrestling as Spud from 2002 (for some reason) taking part in some absolute ridiculousness with Mark Davis. 

Talking about the Main Event, well holy shit they gave like a third of their show to this, I know this is in part Will Ospreay's promotion but still... wow. This was okay, it was fifty or so minutes of the card but only about half of that was actual match.

So I just finished my next Lucha Forever show "All Rise". I skimmed through the show for the same reasons explained last time, and honestly... it just wasn't all that great. The ropes on the ring seemed fucked which led to a lot of botches, much like with the Haskins/Banks match from the last show everyone seems to be working much sloppier than they do elsewhere for some reason, the commentary remains fucking horrible, I just wish they'd get someone else in. Yeah, it just wasn't... good. 

Talking about the Main Event, I actually thought this was pretty awesome. The one highlight of the show. Ladder matches annoy me with the conventional narrative of the wrestler forgetting how to climb a ladder and not taking the belt when it is right there, and because of that, the finish was dogshit. However, they implemented the ladder in fun ways here and at the core thrummed a great triple threat with the chemistry between the performers really elevating the match. It is weird as I didn't enjoy Banks/Haskins or Banks/Strickland in isolation, but the three of them all had great chemistry when put together as a whole.

Just watched Lucha Forever's "Live & Let Dive" which seems to be more like a Live at the Dome style show. The show was okay but listening to TNJ earlier got me thinking, the big problem with a lot of these Lucha Forever shows is that they lack any unique identity of their own. For the most part, it is just another place for the BritWres regulars to work and so there is little reason to pick a Lucha Forever show over say an Attack! or a PROGRESS or a Riptide or a FCP show. Especially given a lot of the BritWres regulars don't seem to bring their A-Game to these shows. 

Firstly, you would think it would be a positive that they changed the commentary team for this show, but all they did was leave behind the worst of the two commentators so, in fact, it is even worse. 

The only real talking points from the undercard is the stand out performance from Cara Noir in the opening triple threat and the unrecognisable Drake Maverick wrestling as Spud from 2002 (for some reason) taking part in some absolute ridiculousness with Mark Davis. 

Talking about the Main Event, well holy shit they gave like a third of their show to this, I know this is in part Will Ospreay's promotion but still... wow. This was okay, it was fifty or so minutes of the card but only about half of that was actual match.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I9XW3mgGXo&feature=youtu.be

For those who haven't seen Riptide yet but had their interest peaked by my adoration in this thread, this limited time free match on their YouTube should be the perfect taster. It showcases their cinematic presentation but it is also a great match, showing both the promotions charm and talents of the two guys involved as Brookes makes for the perfect foil to put over Rock's "King of the Monsters" gimmick. Really cool video package for the rest of the shows at the end of the vid, too.


----------



## Corey

These two may be facing off in the semi's of the New Japan Cup in a couple days, but they're teaming up in New Orleans:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973999489068556288
And another match for Epic Encounter:



Spoiler: .


----------



## volde

Good for Juice, but can't they find someone better for their opponents? I remember their match with Evil/Sanada and it was rather boring stuff.


----------



## Corey

A match to keep an eye our for when it drops in a few days:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974043440634789888
Also I hope Daniels wins this cause I don't give a shit about these other guys and Aries vs. Daniels sounds like a nice little ROH throwback match. Didn't WCPW used to do these as ladder matches though? Why is this not a ladder match? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973554214470389760


----------



## Pizzamorg

Finally got around to finishing Riptide's Deep Six. I feel bad it took this long, and I know they are just a little company, but it took so long for them to upload the show I ended up forgetting all about it until they put up that Rock/Brookes match from the show that came after this one on their YouTube. 

This was a strange show as overall this was very much one of those wrestling shows where it was a lot of fun from start to finish, without it necessarily delivering much in the way of quality wrestling. However while this is true of the show overall, one match, in particular, ending up standing out like a shining beacon in the darkness as after an hour and change of mostly silliness, these two went out and put on a MOTY contender. A match which is likely to become the stuff of Riptide legend. That match, of course, being the Speedball/Kiwi Buzzsaw epic for the ages. 

Yeah the match had way too many kick outs like Banks matches are known to do, but it didn't lead to him spamming his finishers and then winning the match, he in fact put over Mike Bailey and the two of them both came out looking the better for it. I've never heard of Speedball before, but blimey he's got my attention now. Yeah, there was nothing on the line on this one, but it had one of the most epic feels out of any match I've seen this year. This was like a climactic battle from an episode of Dragonball Z, featuring action of a kind unlike anything I've ever seen before and it was awesome. 

Talking about the Main Event, I guess we kinda knew that heel turn was coming but it could have been executed better, it was kinda nonsensical in execution. Then again I can't deny that I wanted to believe, Ridgeway and Sexsmith were so beautiful together – that Yes Kicks with a Snog at the end spot is everything.


----------



## Greatsthegreats

well brits, it looks like the WOS revival may already be dead on arrival


----------



## Gyser

That's been fairly well known for months now. Noel Clarke, actor/writer from Dr Who and those "hood" films tried getting ITV to let him have a pop and has been moaning on twitter about it since they've just ignored him, that's about the only "update" I've seen recently.


----------



## farhanc

Hello as anyone watched wrestling show 12:30 am Saturday BEN sky 238.

I watched the sky+ The show once and the camera work interesting .

I am looking forward others thoughts on the show?

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Pizzamorg

Just watched the first night of Brighton Spirit and I gotta admit I was kinda disappointed in this one. The undercard was okay but matches emphasised fun silliness rather than actually being good matches. I appreciate that that may sound hypocritical as I basically said the same about the last show, but in a positive spin, but I dunno. 

This time around the comedy just didn't land as consistently, the crowd didn't seem as on form as they usually do and there was no Speedball Buzzsaw epic to offset all the ridiculousness. I appreciate they bothered to give more context around Ridgeway's heel turn but for a promotion so focused on the cinematic aspect of wrestling, it is weird they didn't place Trivet in a nicer kitchen and made him cut such a flat promo.

Talking about the Main Event, ZSJ is the perfect opponent for Spike Trivet, but it made a lot of story sense for him to bow out and get his heavies to do the work instead. The resulting against Ridgeway though sadly was a somewhat meandering, clunky, affair with a shite finish.


----------



## MC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979417931506479105

Kenoh in the UK!!! :sodone


A match between him and Travis Banks should be interesting.


----------



## Corey

This seems to be the closest thread to post this, but :mark: at these two matches!



Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979418064411353088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979418203846791168



Also, anyone know what this about? Seems like it has to be something serious.



Spoiler: .





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979387888159940609



As if there wasn't enough wrestling to watch out for this weekend.  At least this will be free! Hopefully another banger. :mark:



Spoiler: .





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981506282388688896



Knew it! :mark: Sabre is putting over everyone this weekend after his tear in the NJC.



Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982401811058515969


----------



## Pizzamorg

Had no idea there were so many full matches on YouTube, this is one of my favourite matches of the whole year and especially as it is free I highly recommend you guys check this one out.


----------



## Corey

Two of the best in the world... and Travis Banks.  Should be good.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992131734035685376


----------



## Stadhart02

Epic Encounter is only a couple of days away at York Hall now - really looking forward to it because I haven't been to a live wrestling show in ages


----------



## HBKAustin

Magnus doing pretty well...so theres still hope. And Spud is on WWE. Brittish wrestling will grow.


----------



## Corey

The more ZSJ matches the better! :woo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993432628941516800


----------



## Greatsthegreats

Definat-ly No Regrets apparently,

Also, what brought about the first fall of the Frontier Wrestling Alliance?


----------



## Hangman

Corey said:


> The more ZSJ matches the better! :woo


I'll be going to this :banderas


----------



## Corey

Anyone going to the ROH shows in the UK this weekend? Have ones lined up in Edinburgh, London, and Doncaster. Some good looking stuff on tap too.

Edinburgh (5/24) - Briscoes vs. Cody & Page (Tag Titles), EVIL & SANADA vs. The Addiction, Young Bucks vs. Haskins & Aldis, Kingdom vs. Tanahashi, Lethal, & Castle

London (5/26) - Castle vs. EVIL (World Title), Kingdom vs. SoCal vs. Hung Bucks (6-Man Titles), Tanahashi vs. Silas vs. SANADA vs. Punishment Martinez, Cody vs. Kenny King

Doncaster (5/27) - Tanahashi vs. Page, Silas vs. Doug Williams (TV Title), Lethal vs. Taven, Briscoes vs. Young Bucks vs. The Kingdom vs. EVIL & SANADA


----------



## Greatsthegreats

I look back on FWA Brtitish Uprising 2 and ask myself several questions

Was this card the best they could do?

Why did Ulf, Jody and Flash retire out of nowhere?

Why didn't Zebra Kid make it to the show?

Was Hade Vanson really the best replacement they could get on such short notice?

Why didn't Hade join The Family instead of Raj?

Why didn't the UK Pitbull's come back? 

Could it not have been better?

Why did they go on holiday until the next year?

Were the amount of US imports this show had really necessary?

Why did James Tighe get a Heavyweight title shot so soon?

What was the long term plan for Nikita?


----------



## Corey

Basically guarantees that Ishii will be defending it before then, hopefully at SSE UK. (Y) But either way, next York Hall show announced.



Spoiler: .





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000316088096260096



Good get since he won't be on the SSE UK shows.



Spoiler: .





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002604627832049664



WALTER



Spoiler: .





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013884515536826368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012703848513695744


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> WALTER


Both of those matches sound like they can be really good. If Ospreay goes out there and sells his ass off, that could be a really good David vs. Goliath match. And if this is a gateway for Walter to NJPW, I wouldn't complain.


----------



## Corey

Hope Starr runs through him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014970660676882433
Also @NastyYaffa; this match seems like it has your written all over it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002960814419202049


----------



## NastyYaffa

^ You know it @Corey

WALTER has quite the summer lined up, to say the least. Then again his whole year has been absolute fireworks.


----------



## Obfuscation

WALTER vs the world is thankfully happening at this point. Just keep on giving him these fresh opponents and let it ride.


----------



## Corey

So it looks like Ishii/WALTER is gonna be the main event for this show, which to me is weird because if that was the case why'd they take the title off of Ishii? And why would WALTER attack Ishii instead of Suzuki? 

Either way, here's another good looking contest:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017403487192092672


----------



## Platt

They have to draw it out a bit the end goal should be Walter as champ but you can headline vs Ishii first then even a Ring Kampf vs SuzukiGun tag before you get to the eventual Suzuki/Walter singles.


----------



## Corey

This is a wild one


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017513822402334722


Platt said:


> They have to draw it out a bit the end goal should be Walter as champ but you can headline vs Ishii first then even a Ring Kampf vs SuzukiGun tag before you get to the eventual Suzuki/Walter singles.


But again, what's the point? Did Suzuki have to win so that the stable can ultimately be at the top of Rev Pro for... some reason if he's not headlining? I don't see why you'd announce that Ishii will either be competing for or defending the title here and then totally back out of that because he wanted the match so badly or something. Odd swerve imo. It's whatever though. I just hope that Suzuki makes the show to defend one of his two belts he holds so this doesn't look like an even weirder decision on paper.


----------



## volde

I don't find it that weird. Walter won couple of matches and wants a title shot, Ishii obviously wants a rematch. WWE would probably do a triple threat in such case, but RevPro are doing singles match to figure out who should be next challenger. I actually prefer such approach. 

As for false advertisement of Ishii getting title match at that show... I don't like it, but I suppose due to that nobody expected that angle with Walter at the end of the show. So it worked?


----------



## Platt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018918758101012480


----------



## Corey

I'd like to see Kyle Fletcher in the field for the J Cup this year. He's grown on me a lot recently. David Starr should hopefully be shoe-in too.


----------



## Platt

Got my tickets for both nights of the J Cup should be a fun weekend.


----------



## Corey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021070015116857344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021074699076493312


----------



## Obfuscation

Glad KES is showing up in RevPro since their New Japan dates have been limited lately. Poor Kyle Fletcher will die again. I like that it's his constant lately, as he's trying to assimilate more with heavyweights.

Soberano vs Titan should be rad.


----------



## Corey

Like what I've seen from Ridgeway before. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022206486896885760


----------



## Pizzamorg

I haven’t watched Riptide since the first night of Brighton Spirit which might have come out four or five months ago, there has only been four shows added since and while none of the cards as a whole really excite me there are enough individual matches on each card for me to get my subscription back up and running again. 

So, Brighton Spirit Night Two. Honestly, this was pretty terrible. I wish I could have more to say on this one but I ended up skimming through all the matches as none of them were very good. If you were to watch any match on this card, I guess you could skip about an hour in and watch the Millie McKenzie and Aussie Open against Pete Dunne and Trent Seven. Again, it isn't a good match and it runs far too long, but the match is probably the most entertaining thing on the otherwise fairly boring show. 

Oh well, onwards to Spring Break which has some interesting prospects in Jinny vs Jimmy Havoc, Wild Boar vs WALTER, Jack Sexsmith vs Mark Andrews, Maverick Mayhew vs Spike Trivet and Grizzled Young Veterans vs Team Whitewolf vs The Anti-Fun Police vs Amir Jordan and Kip Sabian.


----------



## Corey

Half the field announced so far. Fletcher is my dark horse pick to make a run. Expecting Ishimori and probably some SuzukiGun members as well.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1023583586434338816
Bring Sekimoto vs. WALTER back to Europe! :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024367289402122242
Also, we could have another installment of WALTER vs. David Starr on our hands:



Spoiler: tournament


----------



## Obfuscation

RevPro really gunning to almost recreate the BOSJ there. 

Sekimoto vs WALTER is the ticket. Granted, Sekimoto obliterating anyone instead would be just as much :vince$ in my eyes.


----------



## MC

Speaking of Japanese imports to the UK.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024753285419425793
Kaito Kiyomiya, Naomichi Marufuji and RATEL's members Daisuke Harada, HAYATA, YO-HEY & Tadasuke will be at a joint show with IPW: UK on September 23rd. I would totally go to this if it was closer up north. Hopefully it makes tape


----------



## Obfuscation

At least they got Kiyomiya.


----------



## Corey

Here's an unexpected name. I don't think think I've seen any of his matches since leaving WWE. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025053702267318274


----------



## Obfuscation

CZW and Impact giving him the platform post-WWE has seemed to make sure his career would be a-ok.

Also realized this means he'll be cleared by then from his recent injury, too.


----------



## Corey

:bjpenn


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026569141891817478

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026828564476452865
RevPro announcements are getting wild and Lucha is taking over the UK.  Adam Brooks getting some huge opportunities this summer too. First Lethal and now these two.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027957445677776896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027907182275309569

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027856129211215872


----------



## Obfuscation

The KUSHIDA one is already something to put on a pedestal as a chance to try and make something of it.


----------



## Platt

Looks like RevPro are the next to try the TV route


----------



## Corey

Damn all tickets are £15 too so that's a bargain.

Question is, will their Heavyweight Champion and Tag Team Champion actually be on the show. Cause ya know, he's not on Summer Sizzler.


----------



## volde

Weird stuff. Is interest picking up in UK due WoS? Also, aren't most of the people who didn't work with WoS signed by WWE?


----------



## Obfuscation

I wonder if this has anything to do with the general NJPW/ROH/CMLL partnership RevPro has. Like maybe all of that might pool together to get more established in the specific markets they want to expand on.


----------



## Stadhart02

It seems ridiculous that no info on those RPW tapings has been given out - it is only about 3 weeks away

but either way I would guess that NJPW will send a couple of their guys over because it will give them some exposure on TV


----------



## Platt

Well it's a few days before the J Cup so I imagine a few of those guys will be on the shows depending on when they're flying in.


----------



## Stadhart02

Platt said:


> Well it's a few days before the J Cup so I imagine a few of those guys will be on the shows depending on when they're flying in.


yeah I am guessing a couple of them might be on the shows

I just don't understand why they aren't releasing more info and Andy Quildan does his usual "we will let you know closer to the time but give us your money first"


----------



## Corey

Rev Pro is now gonna be running 5 shows in the first 9 days of September. Damn!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029016307625328640


----------



## Platt

Corey said:


> Rev Pro is now gonna be running 5 shows in the first 9 days of September. Damn!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029016307625328640


7 shows actually as they’re running Leamington Spa in the 1st and the Cockpit on the 2nd.


----------



## Corey

EDIT: @MC 16;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029049650853175297


Platt said:


> 7 shows actually as they’re running Leamington Spa in the 1st and the Cockpit on the 2nd.


Damn that's right, the TV tapings weren't on the schedule when I looked earlier. That's fuckin crazy. ZSJ's not slowin down at all.


----------



## Stadhart02

RPW "tickets are £15!!!"

I log in to have a look and they are £16.50.....


----------



## Corey

Shiiiiiiit :done


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033058077837348864


----------



## RavishingRickRules

Thought I'd ask in here as I don't really know any wrestling fans local to me. What are the better promotions that run shows up North? I'm in York and I've been meaning to actually get out and support British wrestling. I've managed to get one of my nephews into it so I wouldn't mind taking him to a show that's not WWE/NXT as if he likes it I can make it a more regular thing. Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sekimoto vs Bate :sodone

I just hope that doesn't take me forever to find it.

Not keen on Marufuji, but if Williams can rough him up, I'll be plenty into that.


----------



## Platt

RavishingRickRules said:


> Thought I'd ask in here as I don't really know any wrestling fans local to me. What are the better promotions that run shows up North? I'm in York and I've been meaning to actually get out and support British wrestling. I've managed to get one of my nephews into it so I wouldn't mind taking him to a show that's not WWE/NXT as if he likes it I can make it a more regular thing. Any info is much appreciated.


It depends how far you're willing to travel. 

Biggest one that runs in the north as a main base is Defiant who run Newcastle on the regular as well as Manchester/Sheffield/Leeds. 

Progress also run Manchester 4 or 5 times a year plus Sheffield a couple of times, they're shows are 14+ so that may limit you're ability to take your nephew.

There's Tidal in Leeds, I've been to one of there shows and it was OK, nothing spectacular but a good night out and cheap tickets.

Southside run Sheffield half a dozen times a year (next one is next Sunday) they have a decent product and usually have a couple of US Indy/Ex WWE/TNA names on each show. They always run a double shot in Sheffield as well so you get two shows in a day.

There are others but those are the ones I've experienced in person.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

Good news for two British companies this week, RevPro is going to start airing on Freesports and Preston City Wrestling will be shown every Saturday night on the Fight Network in the UK after Impact.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

RatherBeAtNitro said:


> Good news for two British companies this week, RevPro is going to start airing on Freesports and Preston City Wrestling will be shown every Saturday night on the Fight Network in the UK after Impact.


Is Preston City Wrestling any good? I actually know a lad who wrestles for them, I always assumed they were a LOT smaller than the bigger ones you hear about so that's pretty cool.


----------



## TheGravyTrain

RavishingRickRules said:


> RatherBeAtNitro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news for two British companies this week, RevPro is going to start airing on Freesports and Preston City Wrestling will be shown every Saturday night on the Fight Network in the UK after Impact.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Preston City Wrestling any good? I actually know a lad who wrestles for them, I always assumed they were a LOT smaller than the bigger ones you hear about so that's pretty cool.
Click to expand...

PCW has been going for years & considering the main one's in the UK are either down South or Scotland, they are easily the biggest in the North. Just wish they came to my neck of the woods a bit more often.


----------



## Corey

I still feel like the Ishii/WALTER match made such little sense... but whatever.  KUSHIDA/Starr sounds awesome while Naito vs. Chris Brookes does not. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039529542484938752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039937547823198214

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040207080408444928
Fight Forever Wrestling is launching in December. Pretty big match to kick them off.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045351011647463428


----------



## MC

RingKampf vs EVIL and SANADA sounds awesome :mark

In other news


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046086428449558528


----------



## Corey

Same day as ROH & NJPW Global Wars in Buffalo. Will be interesting to see how the talent is spread out or if it'll just be Suzuki & Sabre here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046756450574438400


----------



## Obfuscation

Since the ICW thread seems to be dead other than me keeping up with it, Fear and Loathing XI starting to take shape. Getting hyped.

Card so far:


> *ICW Zero-G Championship*
> Mark Coffey(c) vs Joe Coffey
> 
> Mikey Whiplash vs Joe Hendry
> 
> *ICW Women's Championship*
> Viper(c) vs Kay Lee Ray
> 
> Plus: The Briscoe Brothers, Pete Dunne, Tyler Bate, & Trent Seven signed.


My guess is since Stevie Boy got injured and had to drop the Championship, DCT being somewhat transitional and with Jackie Polo as champion now, he'll defend vs Lionheart so they can finalize the trilogy on the year. Other than that, I got nothing. Gunn vs Lionheart is this Sunday, so that'll probably be the de facto contenders match.

I can see Briscoes vs Kings of Catch at this rate. Unless they want to somehow integrate all of them in the tag championship mix with Kinky Party. There is NAK reunion, too. :hmm:


----------



## Corey

(Y) (Y)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052856809931886592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053219479155589120


----------



## Obfuscation

Gonna have to see that. MiSu and Fletcher interactions; the sadist vet gonna possibly go off.

Davis had a match with WALTER recently. Want to see that, too. :hmm:


----------



## TD Stinger

Would be cool to see Aussie Open become the British Tag Team Champions while also being the PROGRESS Tag Team Champions.


----------



## Obfuscation

They're Defiant Tag Team Champions atm, too.

Monopoly.


----------



## Corey

So David Starr wasn't able to make the Global Wars show because of a flight issue, therefore didn't have to defend the Cruiserweight Title against KUSHIDA. From there the details I have are pretty hazy, but somehow we get to... this? Alrighty.  Oh and yeah obviously Ishii won the title back from Suzuki. You know how critical I've been of this weird ass booking. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053402866247970818


----------



## Obfuscation

They're banking on someone like me to say "Oh well, I just want to see the match."

RevPro's erratic nature all year has mostly resulted in such standards.


----------



## Genking48

PAC is making his non-DGmoves

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055385557000507392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055441570391040000


----------



## Corey

I've never heard of that first company at all but damn lemme get WALTER vs. PAC in OTT!


----------



## Genking48

RevPro this time

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056190962492456960


----------



## Corey

SHIT 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055451448765497345


----------



## Obfuscation

PAC making the rounds. (Y)

WALTER vs KOJIMA omg yes. First Nagata, now Kojima in the same year. Awesome.


----------



## FITZ

I've watched a couple Riptide Wrestling shows. I really like the company. Here's my list on why I like the company:

Most shows are under 2 hours 
No commentary (there's like 10 people in the world that I think enhance a match on commentary)
The crowd isn't too annoying
Almost every match has a heel that gets booed
The matches don't drag or go into too much overkill
The presentation is incredible

Seriously, the presentation is so good. They have a bunch of really good cameras set up all around the ring to make it feel like you're in the ring with the wrestlers. I've been to a lot of live shows and the visual presentation along with the lack of commentary really makes it feel like you're in the front row. The wrestlers talk shit and you can hear every word. A drunk fan insults the heel and if the heel hears it so can you. And I don't know what venues they're running but they capture the feeling of being in an underground fight club. 

There's a lot about the current wrestling scene that I'm not a huge fan of so when I see a company getting it right I want to point them out. 

They have 15 shows available on Highspots right now. I'm 2 nights down on a 3 night tournament they had fairly recently. Might go and give the other shows a chance too.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm not into that look where they film it like it's a movie. I just want a camera to show me wrestling matches and I can leave it at that.


----------



## FITZ

I could do with a few less camera cuts. But I love the constant ringside camera shots. 

The best presented show I've ever seen was an older PWG show where they had a camera man stand on the ring apron the whole time in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Obfuscation

I do like the widescreen presentation some events have. Chikara started doing it some years ago for their bigger nights and gave it a great look, while retaining the same type of camera work that doesn't try and make it overly theatrical.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060277783056867328


----------



## Obfuscation

Got the notification earlier. PAC is everywhere and this is grand.

Still wondering about Loaded's return. Defiant have ran considerably less events all year, and I'm wondering how much of the shake-up/early change of the promotion has to do with it before it feels a little steadier. I guess I'm overthinking that in a way, but it went from pretty massive scheduling to a almost only an event every number of weeks, and the results take forever and a day to surface. Some of the booking is a tad questionable too; Havoc's almost non-existent Hardcore Championship reign, Rampage not being on many shows despite being World Champion, not knowing how to schedule Bea Priestley to not be in Japan when she needs to defend in England, Primate dropping his gimmick name for being a GM, then a week later goes back to being Primate and appears he can wrestle outside of his retirement again. Just some strange things being done, and it feels like they're pushing through to get level again. Crowds don't seem to be suffering because of it, though, so that's good. And finding salvation in WALTER as a championship attraction was certainly a wise move.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Spoiler: .















:rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## Platt

RevPro announced Sabre vs PAC for the cockpit in January


----------



## RealLegend Killer

NXT UK made me more interested in british wrestling so which uk promotion is considered the best? And is that WhatCulture promotion still around?


----------



## Platt

RealLegend Killer said:


> NXT UK made me more interested in british wrestling so which uk promotion is considered the best? And is that WhatCulture promotion still around?


WhatCulture is still around but now called Defiant.

If you like the NXT UK product then Progress is probably you're best bet as they share a lot of the same roster and the Progress owners work behind the scenes running NXT. 

Personally I prefer RevPro they have a completely separate roster due to the NXT UK contracts and also use New Japan talent often.


----------



## Obfuscation

ICW is still my favorite, even if their touring this year has scaled back a touch. WWE has their fingers in it, but Fear and Loathing upcoming has a truckload of names signed on, and I can't be miffed much when Noam Dar is allowed to come back, same recently with Big Damo. Injuries to Stevie Boy did appear to mess up some more long term plans, that is.

As for the posted match ^, wished it was PAC vs Coffey one on one. But in due time, I hope.


----------



## Corey

Platt said:


> RevPro announced Sabre vs PAC for the cockpit in January


Why on earth is a match of this caliber happening in front of 80 people in the cockpit??


----------



## Platt

Corey said:


> Why on earth is a match of this caliber happening in front of 80 people in the cockpit??


Maybe one or both couldn't do the next York Hall show and they wanted to run it first.


----------



## volde

Additionally, don't they have some vod service where all their shows are uploaded to eventually? Might be an attempt to get some new customers on that front as well.


----------



## Owen1516

idk if I put these here or not ott is not british and well can't get into media section yet but these from OTT 4th year show last month was a cracker and that main event was unreal but ust gonna put vids of some of the entrances may be terrible quality for some phone didn't agree with lighting for some reason. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i13DRiuQu_I (walter vs will ospreay)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q16J66gXAfE&t=2s (Shane Strickland)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJSr7hsPu-U (SANADA and Tetsuya Naito ( couldn't get EVIL phone memory ran out at that point had to clear real quickly had started recording during stricklands entrance haha)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUDu5SanpVA (Jimmy Havoc)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8KDZRDWbCY (Minoru Suzuki)


----------



## Stadhart02

Corey said:


> Why on earth is a match of this caliber happening in front of 80 people in the cockpit??


because RPW are idiots - I can't think of any other reason


----------



## Platt

BSS lost a loser leaves Fight Club match tonight and are done with the company.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069350013325717507


----------



## TD Stinger

ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069350013325717507


Ospreay from the 2018 he's had and PAC basically playing his 205 Live gimmick now but with no PG restrictions mixing it up?

Can't wait for that one. :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Stadhart02

ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069350013325717507


will pick up a ticket for this once it goes on general sale later in the week


----------



## Platt

Well Pac is a certified draw. York Hall sold out in under 2 hours.


----------



## Stadhart02

Platt said:


> Well Pac is a certified draw. York Hall sold out in under 2 hours.


damn - really wanted to go and was assuming a few tickets would make it to general sale


----------



## Robbyfude

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070354912561778688
What do you guys think? Of course the NXT UK guys are trying to white knight the company in the replies.


----------



## Genking48

Robbyfude said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070354912561778688
> What do you guys think? Of course the NXT UK guys are trying to white knight the company in the replies.


Sounds like a dude writing this tweet in the hopes of getting booked by more promotions now that they are in need of talent.


----------



## Nengun

Robbyfude said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070354912561778688
> What do you guys think? Of course the NXT UK guys are trying to white knight the company in the replies.


That is a very bold statement. A statement that could burn a lot of bridges for the chap if he is not careful. A lot of the big UK promotions may not want people like him, especially if they still have ties and connections with the WWE. I wish him all the best though.


----------



## Corey

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072451574469931008


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075452755865714688
:mark :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Obfuscation

PAC ruling pro wrestling. :yoda


----------



## volde

They are also doing Devlin/Starr match for who is going to face Walter so Walter probably should retain since there is story there to tell, but will PAC put him over? Or will there be fuckery? Like Starr running in and fucking up things like he previously had done?


----------



## Sephiroth766




----------



## hgr423

I noticed this was uploaded yesterday and thought others might be interested too. I haven't seen the team of Gresham and Brookes before so I am looking forward to watching it.


----------



## wwehbk01

*ICW fight club on YouTube?*

Thought ICW fight club coming to WWE Network, on ICW channel on YouTube it’s got latest episode of ICW fight club for free


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## npdeo18

*Re: ICW fight club on YouTube?*



wwehbk01 said:


> Thought ICW fight club coming to WWE Network, on ICW channel on YouTube it’s got latest episode of ICW fight club for free
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not necessary, they have posted one or two episode's like these,in Youtube earlier as well, unless they have planned something like MLW to counter against NXT UK.


----------



## Obfuscation

As if I wasn't plenty interested in the Square Go as it is. Now this is lined up. :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Yikes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097569334682157059

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097312041981882368


----------



## Corey

What a BASTARD. :mark:

Btw this was made official for Scrappermania:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097426653402275841


----------



## Obfuscation

PAC better have cut a promo on WALTER for showing up to that awful place that deemed him unsuitable for mainstream audiences.

Has to be the Devlin win there. Gonna be on the look out for that to make the rounds in due time.


----------



## CallMeKC

Really fucking solid match, Candy is going to be a major star once WWE sign her to an exclusive deal. Enjoy.


----------



## Corey

Hell of a big match from a company I've never heard of. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099264259547168768


----------



## volde

I don't know about it being big match, Pentagon often just mails it in.


----------



## Corey

Another UK promotion I've never heard of is bringing in some Japanese talent next month:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100814561249316866

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100814247536283649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100814112601313280


----------



## Obfuscation

ICW's Square Go ruled and then some. Coffey vs Dragunov delivering, and Kings of Catch finally winning the tag championship :mark:

Square Go match is always a hell of a great time, but this one I was really unsure who was gonna take the match. Red Lightning coming back into the fold in 2019, apparently as a babyface no less to take on Dallas some more, the history is coming to some wild full circles. Wondering if they'll pipe Hendry into the fold some more or if he'll actually get his championship match. Liam Thomson ruled as the underdog ironman in this, too. Doing it for his sink. Here's hoping this leads to more success for him on the year. Joe is an ideal Zero-G champion to raise it back up (not that it ever lost anything) but I'd be lying if I didn't want him to get the gold down the line. Shoutout to Lou King Sharp for being a ton of fun in this, too. Putting that "feet not touching" gimmick in matches like this to shame with his crowd surf survival. ICW is still the best.


----------



## Corey

Aussie Open to get the win and the take the belts?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101508943900278785


----------



## WackyWorldOWrestli

Is RevPro as good, or better than PROGRESS in your opinion?


----------



## Corey

WackyWorldOWrestli said:


> Is RevPro as good, or better than PROGRESS in your opinion?


I prefer Rev Pro personally but both companies have lost a lot of their usual talent and it's hindered my interest in both tbh.

FUCK yeah we got a ladder match in Rev Pro!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102311508376252417


----------



## Stadhart02

Corey said:


> FUCK yeah we got a ladder match in Rev Pro!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102311508376252417


curious to see this - might get myself a ticket when they go on general sale (no way this will sell out like the show last month that had PAC on it)


----------



## volde

Feels like both of these feuds (Aussie vs Suzuki Gun; ELP vs Starr) should have ended 3 months ago and they'll still drag it out till May.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's a common problem for RevPro. Things just sort of happen there, then they don't peak properly.


----------



## WOKELAND2

WHITEWOLF PROJECT IS COMING


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112087582798766082


----------



## Corey

Hey this is neat:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139564463877754882


----------



## Platt

Meh Sydals last matches in RevPro weren't good and PAC is well PAC until he drops that belt.


----------



## Obfuscation

That should at least have a clean finish considering Sydal can lose to PAC and nothing will be lost.


----------



## Corey

Anyone heading to Manchester this Saturday? ZSJ vs. SANADA is a British Heavyweight Title match now and they have some amazing chemistry together.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141311416013660160


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> Anyone heading to Manchester this Saturday? ZSJ vs. SANADA is a British Heavyweight Title match now and they have some amazing chemistry together.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141311416013660160


OK I can't be the only one who thought for a second that was Lio Rush next to Shingo, right?


----------



## Platt

I'm looking forward to Zack/Sanada as long as Sanada actually turns up wanting to work. The LIJ guys have a history of phoning it in on RevPro shows.


----------



## Ry Williams

South West Wrestling, check us out. Cheltenham July 6th is gonna be INSANE!

https://youtu.be/aJ8p6pQqHLo



Platt said:


> I'm looking forward to Zack/Sanada as long as Sanada actually turns up wanting to work. The LIJ guys have a history of phoning it in on RevPro shows.


----------



## Obfuscation

SANADA will probably phone it in. At least their matches last year were really good, to cope.

EAST vs EVIL interactions, omg yes. And there's Mark Davis in the mix, too. Hosses galore.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157038101207965696
I mean it was obvious for awhile now but now it's official.

I will say that I do have some gratitude to WCPW for helping me get into British/Indy wrestling.


----------



## lagofala

Can anyone educate me on why defiant closed?


----------



## Stormbringer

lagofala said:


> Can anyone educate me on why defiant closed?


A whole lot of things started happening. The What Culture elites (Adam, Sam, Ross, Jack and Adam B) left the company, with the added viewership talent started getting signed to other federations, they slowly lost money and couldn't afford big names and ex-WWE/TNA or high level indie talent. Plus you had WWE snatching up any talent that got a positive tweet in the early days. But soon after they just said "fuck it" and just dropped NXT UK in the area and started killing off bits of UK wrestling by buying wrestlers from the indie scene killing it at a rapid pace. Everything just lined up to kill WCPW.


----------



## Platt

They were hit big time when YouTube stopped monetizing wrestling. That was their main source of income and when you've been giving stuff away for free for so long it's hard to get people to pay when you have to start charging, couple that with the loss of big talent due to WWE or cost cutting and they were always going to struggle.


----------



## Obfuscation

Too bad too, as the promotion was still a worthwhile place up until the end. Rampage had loads of excellent matches the entire tenure, right into this year. Even did well with the struggle of promotions taking all of their talent within the past year, but made sure it didn't damage a thing. Was odd seeing how you can notice a difference with money, sure, but that they just upped and ended right when they still showed there was something left to give out. But, that's no different than any other promotion that folds. You got the content/roster that's willing, but need the funding to keep it going. Following Built to Destroy I was hoping for more, but David Starr's win was as good of a finale as any.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Went to my first Defiant show in April so this might be my fault


----------



## Obfuscation

At least there's always ICW. :cozy


----------



## virus21




----------



## Greatsthegreats

Obfuscation said:


> At least there's always ICW. :cozy


a promotion in the pocket of WWE, as if pro wresting needs more glass ceilings over it



Platt said:


> They were hit big time when YouTube stopped monetizing wrestling. That was their main source of income and when you've been giving stuff away for free for so long it's hard to get people to pay when you have to start charging, couple that with the loss of big talent due to WWE or cost cutting and they were always going to struggle.


apparently pro wrestling isn't considered advertiser friendly


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah because when it doesn't affect the promotion with how they book or carry themselves, then it's not actually an issue. But sure thing. :lol


----------



## Corey

As far as my knowledge goes, this is gonna be a first time ever matchup the night before Royal Quest.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158057943381811200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147964797989871618


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Really sad about Defiant/WCPW. I was really into that promotion and it had alot of great talent. I'm gonna miss it. 

First Lucha Underground and Now this. I can't take it!


----------



## Greatsthegreats

Obfuscation said:


> Yeah because when it doesn't affect the promotion with how they book or carry themselves, then it's not actually an issue. But sure thing. :lol


it will affect how far they can go if they become more than just a breeding ground for money making opportunities for WWE and only WWE

they won't be allowed to become the next big thing in wrestling if that were ever in the cards at all, if they did that would be implying that the Pro Wrestling phobic cancer that run the toy factory would ever share power or market shares, they never do, ICW affectively signed it's own death warrant

for more on this check ECW



The Raw Smackdown said:


> Really sad about Defiant/WCPW. I was really into that promotion and it had alot of great talent. I'm gonna miss it.


pah, they were run by a bunch of unprofessional, click baiting, piggy backing dickhead's anyway, nothing of value is lost


----------



## Obfuscation

Technically Ospreay vs Starr happened once. But it was with Ospreay being a wacky character under a mask instead, etc. So this is as good of a point as any to have a more "official" match between the two.


----------



## volde

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163384980980076544


----------



## Obfuscation

If Tana shows up as the new Undisputed British Heavyweight Champion. :cozy


----------



## Corey

Obfuscation said:


> If Tana shows up as the new Undisputed British Heavyweight Champion. :cozy


This is the day before Royal Quest.


----------



## Obfuscation

Too hyped to comprehend dates like August 31's next day being September 1st.

Oh well. Now I'm wondering how hard they'll go with Royal Quest the next day. Could be shades of MiSu & ZSJ vs Tana & Ospreay from WrestleCon.


----------



## Carter84

I've Just watched PAC V Pentagon Jr at TNT wrestling the rings are smaller here in the U.K. Much better they fucked up a couple of spots both of them , it was a decent match , PAC shook Pentas hand at the end , the " bastard " won though which pissed me off but I'm checking this show out to see if comes up here in Newcastle as I'd go straight away ,

Then a match from 2017 was next Pete dunne v Will Ospreay was fucking epic , had all the high flying and nasty spots from both they tore the house down , my fav moment when dunne used a fan to hurricarana Ospreay it was cool asf , even the commentary was marking out lol .. 

Anyone know if does ?

Cheers guys/gals ,

Peace .


----------



## Corey

Full Summer Sizzler card:


----------



## Obfuscation

Aussie Open or EAST coming to Royal Quest. Good news all around. Aussie is still the front-runner, and lock, makes sense vs GOD. Hope it goes well and they maybe make an impression to come over more often.

Ospreay vs Starr is a given. Should be excellent. 

Phantasmo vs Oku, ehhh. 

Cooper vs Lias got interesting to me with how the structured it back at Epic Encounter. That could be a sleeper. Scramble, too. Just of course depends who's in the mix.


----------



## volde

Britwres never stops giving weird things.

Supposedly ending of Sha/Bodom vs Aussie Open was botched and Sha/Bodom got mad and assaulted ref that resulted in ref having to retire due to neck injuries. Ref also wasn't paid by RevPro initial, but it looks like that situation was sorted out by now.


----------



## Genking48

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170759596803350530
So in summary.

- Bobom is gone
- Sha to undergo internal disciplinary


----------



## Corey

Wow, talk about a bad look for Rev Pro. May as well just award the belts to Aussie Open tbh since they just beat the then champs.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170702504763547648
Sha says he's sorry now but he was making fun of the ref on twitter a couple of days ago with Bobom.


----------



## Cataclysm

what a shit show


----------



## volde

I think it is bound to happen for all UK indies. WWE has time and money and they care a lot about their reputation (unless Saudis pay them by trucks of money). I'd assume that most of the wrestlers that they haven't signed in UK are problematic in one way or another. And granted, some of them didn't sign because they had other plans like going with NJPW.


----------



## Roxinius

Bodom should have been arrested for assault but that ref will own his ass in a court room


----------



## Obfuscation

Bodom is a jerk, so kind of no surprise there. Someone defending him on Twitter called him an "Alpha male", so that's about all you need to know. Sha going down this path is def a downer, though. Should be punished too, obviously. Just sucks when something like this comes around.


----------



## CM Buck

Wait this wasn't a work?


----------



## Death Rider

TommyWCECM said:


> Wait this wasn't a work?


Nope he shoot attacked the ref. Guy is a known asshat apparently on the uk sence


----------



## CM Buck

Death Rider said:


> Nope he shoot attacked the ref. Guy is a known asshat apparently on the uk sence


Fuck I didn't think it could get much worse than Tony kozina. Guess we won't be seeing a major company pick him up any time soon


----------



## RKing85

this week's British controversy is this Broken Ring Wrestling thing. 

What am I missing, what is so bad about giving a promoter your phone number??? This for some reason has set a ton of people off.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

RKing85 said:


> this week's British controversy is this Broken Ring Wrestling thing.
> 
> What am I missing, what is so bad about giving a promoter your phone number??? This for some reason has set a ton of people off.


The promoter wanted the personal phone numbers of the talent for "emergencies" even though they have them on messenger. When this is pointed out they demand their number claiming its "non nagotable" This argument spreads to twitter where the promoter makes some ill advised jokes and acts like a bell end.


----------



## RKing85

the cancer comments on twitter were obviously over the line, but I don't see what the big deal is about a promoter having your phone number.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Yeah but if you've been told no then you either drop it or if it really means that much to you then cancel the booking. The bit that confuses me is messenger allows you to call or video message them. It's pretty much as good as having someones number.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I dont really follow Britres that closely but what do you guys think about Cara Noir? I feel like he's a guy that's about to blow up soon and would be a nice addition to fne NXTUK roster at some point.


----------



## Platt

Agreed he's primed to blow up which is exactly why I don't want him anywhere near NXTUK.


----------



## HyperDan

Ham and Egger said:


> I dont really follow Britres that closely but what do you guys think about Cara Noir? I feel like he's a guy that's about to blow up soon and would be a nice addition to fne NXTUK roster at some point.


Do not let him anywhere near NXTUK. Going to NXTUK would essentially be a straight downgrade and wouldn't benefit his in-ring ability in the slightest. He's one of the main performers in part of the new british wrestling boom. Staying in the indies would be ideal. He's a hot commodity and deserves to stay on the indies. He has incredible potential that NXTUK would absolutely ruin.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Ham and Egger said:


> I dont really follow Britres that closely but what do you guys think about Cara Noir? I feel like he's a guy that's about to blow up soon and would be a nice addition to fne NXTUK roster at some point.


Saw him numerous times a few years back at a promotion called Hope Wrestling.

He is one of those Wrestlers that has you engaged straight away, his gimmick and entrance are amazing.

He also has the Wrestling ability, I've seen him play babyface, I've seen him play heel and he is great in either role.

His gimmick though isn't really PG, if he goes to NXT UK he'll get watered down no end.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

I like Cara Noir a lot. The match between him and PAC is what introduced me to him and I was plenty impressed. I've subscribed to Riptides on demand to binge their shows and the early stuff of his is as a goofy exotico heel so it'll be great to watch how he progresses to this point.

Also Spike Trivet is great and it frustrates me that Progress hasn't done more with him. But Riptide seems to be where his best work is.


----------



## Corey

It's official.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174666752875212800


----------



## volde

So they'll do unification matches, anyone knows if this champion list is up to date? 
https://www.cagematch.net/?id=8&nr=806#titles


----------



## Platt

volde said:


> So they'll do unification matches, anyone knows if this champion list is up to date?
> https://www.cagematch.net/?id=8&nr=806#titles


Current champs are

Sean Kustom (World Title)
Brady Phillips (European Title)
Ricky Knight Jr (Speed King Title)
Rascalz (Tag Titles)
Kanji (Queen of Southside)


----------



## Corey

Speaking of Kanji (whom I've never heard of until today ) this was just announced:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175040196951388163


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

I've never seen Kanji wrestle but I did see her vacate a title due to injury. So I can report she's good at looking sad.


----------



## Death Rider

-***** Italiano- said:


> I like Cara Noir a lot. The match between him and PAC is what introduced me to him and I was plenty impressed. I've subscribed to Riptides on demand to binge their shows and the early stuff of his is as a goofy exotico heel so it'll be great to watch how he progresses to this point.
> 
> Also Spike Trivet is great and it frustrates me that Progress hasn't done more with him. But Riptide seems to be where his best work is.


Yeah Spike is really great at being a tosser. His promo on Jimmy Havoc before a hardcore match for progess made me a fan. He reminds me of MJF but a British version


----------



## Corey

Hot damn!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186353014698848256


----------



## Platt

Not strictly British but damn everyone needs to see this. No-one does hype videos better than OTT


----------



## Corey

LA PARK is coming to Rev Pro.


----------



## Psychosocial

Corey said:


> LA PARK is coming to Rev Pro.


----------



## Platt

Fight Club DTTI delivering again.


----------



## Corey




----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


>


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230444924203622402
Mox coming to OTT. Nice.


----------



## volde

Fakes punches in wrestling vs fakest knees in wrestling.


----------



## toontownman

Gutted by this news. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239209238834143232


----------



## just1988

Kirby, good solid worker and always seemed like a nice guy. Hopefully his post wrestling life is fruitful


----------



## LongPig666

Any one subscribed to Riptide Wrestling? Being hearing good things about it in terms of production values but it seems to have too many joke type inter-gender matches. Would be great to hear from someone who actually watches it.


----------



## Ham and Egger

LongPig666 said:


> Any one subscribed to Riptide Wrestling? Being hearing good things about it in terms of production values but it seems to have too many joke type inter-gender matches. Would be great to hear from someone who actually watches it.


I've watched some of their matches and the way they shoot these matches makes it feel like you're watching a movie. Check out Cara Noir vs Pac to see what I mean.


----------



## just1988

No talk in here about Speaking Out, huh


----------



## Corey

Rev Pro is returning in a couple weeks and Will Ospreay is too! A good sign for sure


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292896231681937411


----------



## TD Stinger

So far the biggest thing people are reacting to is Ospreay being on the poster after the Speaking Out Movement. Make of that what you will.


----------



## 304418

So I finished watching RPW's Epic Encounters Two a few hours ago.

Since it was my first experience to watch an entire RevPro show all the way through, I have to say that show just flew by man! The show felt like wrestling. Like proper professional wrestling.

- The setting was unique, with the tiny & smoky venue, and absence of the hard cam. Which made for a different viewing experience from what I usually see in American wrestling.

- No silly gimmicks of any kind in sight. Instead they all had unique personalities and motivations.

- All 6 matches had storytelling in them.

- No one was doing tope suicidas everywhere. And superkicks were kept to a minimum, mainly to the main event and the Ospreay match.

- In the events of no selling, it made sense because of the presence of British Strong Style.

- Short post match promos by everyone that built to the next match and displayed everyone's personality.

- I felt like I could jump right in and follow whatever storylines are unfolding, probably because RPW put the effort in to explain the backstory of all of the matches on the card.

- Not a single watch was boring to watch, even though they hadn’t wrestled in months and had ring rust to shake off.

Even though I’m aware of the ties this company has to NJPW, this company felt like it stood out on its own. I think I found a new promotion to watch in the future.

I'm surprised this show is considered sports entertainment like WWE according to Wikipedia, yet AEW with its Mimosa Mayhem and dentist room matches is considered just pro wrestling. I understand that Wikipedia is not to be taken as 100% fact, but it was still surprising to me.


----------



## Corey

Big time match coming October 4th:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306979458025492486


----------



## toontownman

Anyone know what the deal is with Robbie X? I was always impressed in the WOS show. Thought he would get a look in with NXT UK or elsewhere, especially with Ligero dumped. Does he have a bad rep, is he simply not interested in moving up or he just hasn't been given a break?


----------



## LongPig666

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353813177411264512


----------



## orited

toontownman said:


> Anyone know what the deal is with Robbie X? I was always impressed in the WOS show. Thought he would get a look in with NXT UK or elsewhere, especially with Ligero dumped. Does he have a bad rep, is he simply not interested in moving up or he just hasn't been given a break?


i knew the guy personally from about 10 years ago we havent spoken for a while but he has a match or two with pac out there so he definitely could move to the next level just hasnt had the opportunity a very capable and likeable guy from what little time i spent around him wouldnt be surprised if he does get a shot on dark at some point when restrictions end


----------

